# Ein virtuelles Reittier war mehr als 100 000 „WoW“-Spielern 20 Euro wert!



## Chrissi3384 (20. April 2010)

*Soebent in der Bild gelesen.

Ein virtuelles Reittier war mehr als 100 000 „WoW“-Spielern 20 Euro wert!*Der Spielgegenstand – ein fliegendes „Himmelsross“ - übertrifft damit die Erwartungen des Herstellers bei Weitem. Offizielle Zahlen gibt es nicht. Doch laut Medienberichten spielte das Hottehü nach der Veröffentlichung am 16. April in kürzester Zeit mehr als zwei Millionen Dollar ein! Käufer nahmen mehrere Stunden Wartezeit in Kauf, denn die Server des Online-Shops waren schnell überlaufen.

*Das Pferd, mit dem Spieler die Spielwelt durchstreifen können, bietet keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber den normalen Reittieren in „World of Warcraft“. Ein Statussymbol für Angeber! Im Angebot heißt es „Das Himmelsross mit Flügeln aus reinem Sternenstaub lässt euch stilvoll reisen“. Welche junge „WoW“-Elfin würde sich davon nicht beeindrucken lassen.*




Was sagt ihr dazu??
Ich find Pferd ja ganz nett!


----------



## Crush351 (20. April 2010)

Ich weiß, was hier raus wird.....ein Thread ála "Blizzshop is crap", "20&#8364;für´n haufen Pixel" usw...

Aber naja...Ich finds einfach nur blöd, für ein Haufen Pixel 20&#8364; rauszurücken. Für 10&#8364;würd ich es machen. 
Oder wenn 10&#8364; davon Erdbeben-Opfern, usw... gespendet wird.

Edit: First^^ [media]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/media]


----------



## -Migu- (20. April 2010)

Jeder Gimp rennt damit rum.. dabei ist das eigentlich recht hässlich. Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..

Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön


----------



## Freyen (20. April 2010)

Ich find auch, das Pferd sieht schnieke aus... so long, wer es bezahlen will solls kaufen
Ich hab damit kein Problem

Lg,
Freyen


----------



## Vicell (20. April 2010)

lululu
Guck mal
Mein Pferdchen
hat nen Algalon Look!
PAAAAH!
*Epeen wächst um 2cm*
"aah, wow..und nu?"
Find da nix tolles dran und seh kein Grund mir das Pferd zu kaufen.


----------



## Lord Aresius (20. April 2010)

Tja, und so verdient sich Blizzard dumm und dämlich.

naja, mir soll es egal sein wer so blöd ist und dafür 20 € zahlt. Ich geb für eines der hässlichsten Mounts in WoW ganz sicher kein Geld aus.


----------



## Aiden91 (20. April 2010)

Ist zwar mal was anderes, aber eigentlich nur Geldschneiderei seitens Blizzard!

Und mal ehrlich, es gibt um einiges besser aussehende Mounts!

MFG


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Jeder Gimp rennt damit rum.. dabei ist das eigentlich recht hässlich. Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..
> 
> Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön



Musstest du für 20€ etwa nicht arbeiten ?^^


----------



## Andy_88 (20. April 2010)

"...*Ein Statussymbol für Angeber!..."

find grade das ist es nicht.. das pferd sagt für mich nur aus "hey hab nicht genug skill um mir ein mount ingame zu erarbeiten.." 
auch wenns cool aussieht, ich würds nicht mal geschenkt nehmen ^^
*


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..


ich habe lieber ein mount das ich erspielen musste. für das himmelsmount muss man wirklich arbeiten, denn das kostet ja echtes geld.

witzig fand ich ja das bei ebay die mounts für über 25&#8364; weggingen. dumme menschen gibts...


wenn ich allerdings soviel geld hätte, das ich es eh nicht ausgeben kann, würde ich es wohl auch für sowas rauswerfen. denn rein optisch gefällt es mir ziemlich gut.


----------



## mage4eva (20. April 2010)

jo, ich würde es mir auch nicht holen, alleine auhc aus dem grund weil es einfach arm aussieht wenn du damit in azeroth es als mount normla benutzt, weil es kann ja nicht fliegen in der welt.


----------



## Nova_O (20. April 2010)

Ich bemitleide leute die sich das Pferd kaufen da diese schon zusehr im spiel stecken.

Ich würde mir egal ob 2, 4, oder 20 euro niemals einen gegenstand kaufen für einen charakter in einem virtuellem Spiel lieber

kauf ich einem Penner an der straße ne schachtel kippen ne brezel und was zum trinken als es für soeinen scheiss 

auszugeben echt arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (20. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Jeder Gimp rennt damit rum.. dabei ist das eigentlich recht hässlich. Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..
> 
> Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön






Lord schrieb:


> Tja, und so verdient sich Blizzard dumm und dämlich.
> 
> naja, mir soll es egal sein wer so blöd ist und dafür 20 € zahlt. Ich geb für eines der hässlichsten Mounts in WoW ganz sicher kein Geld aus.






Aiden91 schrieb:


> Ist zwar mal was anderes, aber eigentlich nur Geldschneiderei seitens Blizzard!
> 
> Und mal ehrlich, es gibt um einiges besser aussehende Mounts!
> 
> MFG



Ist Geschmackssache ob einem das Mount gefällt oder nicht aber man muss nicht gleich beleidigend werden und sagen die Leute die sich das Mount kaufen seien dumm.
Sie investieren nur weiteres Geld in ihr Hobby, mehr nicht.
Zu euch sagt doch auch keiner du bist blöd weil du 20 Euro mehr für Extraleistungen in einem Fitnessstudio zahlst.


----------



## Lenay (20. April 2010)

Das Pferdchen ist auch genial,das hat nen Kumpel von mir mit seinem Schattenpriester und mit Schattengestalt an ist das nochmal um einiges stylischer .Habs auch so gut wie inne Tasche muss nur nochwarten bis die Kohle auf meiner Karte gutgeschrieben ist dann kann ich ne Runde im Blizzshop shoppen gehen ^_^.


----------



## mekka84 (20. April 2010)

ich finde auch dass das mount eins der hässlichsten in ganz wow. da spare ich mir lieber die 20 euro und reite mit meinem dudu auf einen grünen roboschreiter oder meinem darnassus tiger^^


----------



## Kathoran Fake Off (20. April 2010)

wers haben will solls sich kaufen 
zwingt ja keiner das man sich das kaufen soll
wems zu schade ist und lieber mit seinen freunden was für die 20 euro unternimmt soll dies tun 
mirs wurscht
soll jeder für sich entscheiden ob ers für sich ausgeben will oder nicht
bringt ja dementsprechend auch keinen spielerischen vorteil maximal style ^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. April 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich habe lieber ein mount das ich erspielen musste. für das himmelsmount muss man wirklich arbeiten, denn das kostet ja echtes geld.
> 
> witzig fand ich ja das bei ebay die mounts für über 25€ weggingen. dumme menschen gibts...
> 
> ...



zum einen /sign und zum anderen denk ich mal, dass einige keine Kredit Karte haben und sich das bei E-Bay kaufen, weil dort auch andere Bezahlmethoden genutz werden, oder? Naja und da sehen halt ein paar Leute ne chance ein klein bissl Geld zu machen und stellen es für 5 Euro mehr rein... kein großes Kino.


----------



## tamirok (20. April 2010)

auf meinem server hatte es jeder 2te heute rennt nur jeder 150igste damit rum :/ 20 euronen fürn ar... ich arbeite lieber für meine mounts^^


----------



## Dragonye (20. April 2010)

das Pony is für mich geldverschwendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich erarbeite mir lieber meine eigenen Reittiere da kann ich mich am ende mehr drüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn ich nen Old school poser sein möchte nehm ich einfach das öde Zehvra


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. April 2010)

witzig das in einem spiel jeder arbeitet um mounts zu bekommen...


----------



## baumthekaito (20. April 2010)

Lasst den leuten doch ihr mount. ob ihr nun 2 mal lotto spiel wo die chance auf nen sechser 1:148000000 steht und ihr nix gewinnt oder ob ihr euch nen haufen matschiger pixel für 20€ kauft.(ich finde vom pferd hat man sogar noch mehr)
Gleiches beispiel mit dem rauchen. 
Ich bin nicht raucher aber könnte es mir leisten zu rauchen. Demnach könnte ich mir auch sagen mhh... ja... oke ich hab 5 tage nich geraucht ich kauf mir nen wow mount, weil wenn ich ja rauchen würde hät ich die 20€ ja ausgegeben. und vom mount hat man wieder mehr als von den zigaretten!


----------



## Segojan (20. April 2010)

Mir gefällt das Teil nicht, deshalb führt mich auch nichts in Versuchung und in den Blizzard Shop.

Da ich mir auch schon das eine oder andere Mount ingame erarbeitet erspielt habe, bin ich glücklicherweise auch nicht aufs Shoppen angewiesen.

Und dass Activizzard über 2 Mio extra abgegriffen hat: bitte kein Neid! Wer's kann...


----------



## Freyen (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Ich bemitleide leute die sich das Pferd kaufen da diese schon zusehr im spiel stecken. Ich würde mir egal ob 2, 4, oder 20 euro niemals einen gegenstand kaufen für einen charakter in einem virtuellem Spiel lieber kauf ich einem Penner an der straße ne schachtel kippen ne brezel und was zum trinken als es für soeinen scheiss auszugeben echt arm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso bemitleiden? Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe nicht, warum man jemanden bemitleiden sollte, der für sein Hobby Geld aus gibt. Ob ich jetzt für Garn und Seide, Holz und Metall oder für Pixel und Papier Geld aus gebe ist doch wohl mir selbst überlassen. Was ist denn an dem Hobby "WoW" schlimmer, so dass man dafür weniger Geld ausgeben darf als für andere "RL"-Hobbies? Ich kaufe mir auch das Buffed-Heft, ist das jetzt besser oder schlechter, wenn ich dafür Geld ausgebe als für die neueste Ausgabe der Bravo, der ich seit Jahren entwachsen bin...? Oder wird mich mein Buchhändler mitleidig ansehen, wenn ich anstatt der neuen "Times", mir das neue Buch von Hohlbein kaufe?! Ich habe noch nie und verstehe bis heute diese einseitigen Vorwürfe nicht. 

PS.: @Nova_O das geht jetzt nicht gegen dich, aber es ist mal wieder so ein Argument, das mir sauer aufstößt...


----------



## Er4yzer (20. April 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Aber naja...Ich finds einfach nur blöd, für ein Haufen Pixel 20€ rauszurücken. Für 10€würd ich es machen.




lol, unterschied?
ich finds sinnlos auch nur einen einzigen cent für dieses 0815-mount auszugeben. bietet keine vorteile, nichts. nur geldmache und unnütz :>


----------



## Arben (20. April 2010)

Ist doch einfach jedem seine Entscheidung oder? Ihr zecht auch alle 13€ für ein Spiel, wo es doch etliche Menschen gibt die einen schon dafür für dumm erklären.

Wem das Mount 20€ wert ist, der soll es sich kaufen. Mir ist es das nicht wert, daher kauf' ich es nicht.


Btw ist die Bild sowieso ein widerwärtiges Schundblatt, dass keine Erwähnung wert ist. Dass die ohne jegliche Ahnung von der Materie versuchen zu polarisieren und Minderheiten zu denunzieren sollte jedem bewusst sein.


----------



## Daryst (20. April 2010)

Es muss ja niemand kaufen! Jeder wie er mag, ich persöhnlich mag es net.

MfG


----------



## Nova_O (20. April 2010)

Wenn ich Geld ausgeben möchetet dann geht auf habbohotel.com da kannst dafür taler kaufen für virtuelles geld und dann dir ne inneneinrichtung zusammen basteln wo dann auch drauf laufen und sogar sitzen kannst für alle geldscheisser die nichts zutun haben xDD


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. April 2010)

zumal es ja auch viele leute gibt die genug geld verdienen und denen es egal sein kann ob sie 20€ mehr oder weniger haben.
warum sollen die dann nicht ein mount kaufen?

und das können auch causals sein die einmal die woche 2 stunden zocken. und die stecken sicher nicht so tief im spiel.

wems gefällt der soll es machen. ich hoffe nur das es in cata auch ingame noch tolle mounts zu bekommen gibt und nichtnur per shop


----------



## Nova_O (20. April 2010)

> Ist doch einfach jedem seine Entscheidung oder? Ihr zecht auch alle 13€ für ein Spiel, wo es doch etliche Menschen gibt die einen schon dafür für dumm erklären.



Wir zahlen dafür um es zu spielen um schöne stunden darin zu genießen und nicht dafür um etwas im spiel zu benutzen wo wir wenn wir 13 euro nicht zahlen nichtmehr benutzen können kapisch? XD


----------



## -Migu- (20. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Musstest du für 20€ etwa nicht arbeiten ?^^



Doch klar, aber ich mein natürlich "erspielen".. 

Aber den Vergleich mit erarbeiten und Geld verdienen bringts nicht. Ohne jetzt ein gewisses Har(t)z erwähnen zu wollen, dass nicht von Bäumen stammt, kriegt man auch ohne Arbeit Geld.

Und damit sieht man auch nicht, ob der Spieler IM Spiel was geleistet hat.


----------



## Arben (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Wir zahlen dafür um es zu spielen um schöne stunden darin zu genießen und nicht dafür um etwas im spiel zu benutzen wo wir wenn wir 13 euro nicht zahlen nichtmehr benutzen können kapisch? XD



Und wo genau liegt jetzt der Unterschied?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> * Ein Statussymbol für Angeber! *


----------



## Booma (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Ich bemitleide leute die sich das Pferd kaufen da diese schon zusehr im spiel stecken.
> 
> Ich würde mir egal ob 2, 4, oder 20 euro niemals einen gegenstand kaufen für einen charakter in einem virtuellem Spiel lieber
> 
> ...




Das kannst du nun nicht so verallgemeinern denn wenn mir das Mount optisch gefällt dann lege ich mir das zu.
Über mein Spielverhalten sagt das ganze ja überhaupt nichts aus.
Und ganz ehrlich weißt du was ich arm finde ?
In jedem Thread zu diesem Thema ließt man das die Leute lieber was wohltätiges für 20 Euro tun würden...
Ganz ehrlich wenn von 10.000 dieser Poster auch nur einer was in der Richtung unternommen hätte wäre das schon viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bevor man also über andere Urteilt und aufgrund von Äußerlichkeiten solche Stellungnahmen äußert sollte man lieber mal den Ball flach halten oder noch besser einfach schweigen.
Es ist vollkommen inordnung das nicht jedem das Mount gefällt und dem darf auch Kund getan werden allerdings in einem angemessenen Ton!
Du möchtest doch auch das dir die Menschen mit dem Mindestmaß an Respekt gegenübertreten oder nicht?
Und da das ganze doch nur ein blöder Pixelhaufen ist wie ihr so schön formuliert, lasst Jedem doch das Seine.

Bevor irgendwelche Fragen aufkommen, nein ich besitze das Mount nicht und werde es mir wohl auch nicht zulegen, da es mir nicht gefällt.

Schönen Abend noch


Booma


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Doch klar, aber ich mein natürlich "erspielen"..
> 
> Aber den Vergleich mit erarbeiten und Geld verdienen bringts nicht. Ohne jetzt ein gewisses Har(t)z erwähnen zu wollen, dass nicht von Bäumen stammt, kriegt man auch ohne Arbeit Geld.
> 
> Und damit sieht man auch nicht, ob der Spieler IM Spiel was geleistet hat.



Sry ich habe nicht viel Ahnung von diesem Gewissen "Har(t)z", aber ist es nicht so dass die Leute die von diesem Gewissen etwas Leben keine Kreditkarte haben dürfen? (Korrigiert mich wenns nicht stimmt xD)


----------



## Kremlin (20. April 2010)

Ich gehe lieber zufuß.


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Besonders oder Einzigartig kann man es nun nicht mehr nennen bzw. konnte man es noch nie, so wie das Baron oder Zul Gurub Mount.


----------



## Immondys (20. April 2010)

Ich fand es ganz nett und hab es mir geholt. Und das eine Firma wie Blizz damit Geld verdient, finde ich auch anständig. Besser jedenfalls wie Lidl, der immer noch Produkte aus unfairen Handel verkauft.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (20. April 2010)

Muss man das verstehen, das die Leute, die hier rumheulen, sogar bis zu 40&#8364; für ein PC Spiel, 60&#8364; für ein Konsolenspiel und sogar 80 bis 100&#8364; für ne Collectors Edition eines WoW Addons bezahlen, aber hier groß rumheulen, das 20&#8364; für "nen haufen Pixel" zu viel ist? Tschudigung, was zum Henker sind dann die Spiele die ihr kauft? Genauso gut Pixel, Polygone und Texturen... genaugenommen sogar nur Einsen und Nullen. Und dafür bezahlt ihr auch noch Geld!? (achtung Ironie!)

Es ist doch Fakt, das die, die hier rumheulen eh noch von Mami und Papi leben müssen und somit kein eigenes Einkommen haben. Leute wie ihr würden auch jederzeit Streiken gehen weil euer Gehalt, wenn ihr dann Arbeiten geht, nicht dem eines höher gestellten Berufs entspricht. Denn heute muss ja irgendwie jeder kleine Furz nen Auto, die dazu teure Versicherung, ne fette Hifi-Anlage, nen LCD/Plasma Fernseher (am besten gleich in jeden Raum einen!) und ne 3 Raum Wohnung haben, und das auch noch alles zusammen, ohne auf was verzichten zu müssen... deshalb Streiken auch in letzter Zeit soviele Leute wegen ihrem niedrigen Einkommen... sollen die doch froh sein überhaupt eines zu bekommen.
Und das ist der Denkfehler hier. Viele wollen einfach alles haben, aber am besten so wenig wie möglich ausgeben. Viele wollen also dieses Mount haben, aber am liebsten nichts für zahlen. Was? Es kostet 20&#8364;? Boah ne, nun mach ich Blizzard zur Sau! Kann ja nicht sein, dachte die wären ein Wohlfahrtsverein die mir alles schenken! Pfui! Frechheit!

Wie lächerlich ihr doch alle seid. Wers toll findet und es sich leisten kann, der kauft es sich halt, und? Ihr gebt monatlich 13&#8364; für nen haufen Pixel aus (kurz: WoW) und meckert bei 20&#8364; schon rum!? Meine Fresse, 13&#8364; waren damals gute 26 Mark, und soviel haben auch die ersten MMOs gekostet. Ich sag nur Everquest und Everquest 2, die wollten 30 Mark im Monat, für mich als Schüler damals unvorstellbar diese Preise, also habe ich es nicht gespielt und drauf verzichet. Solltet ihr auch mal lernen. Man kann nicht alles im Leben haben und sollte anderen mal was gönnen! Ist ja nicht so das sich 100.000 Spieler nen Ferrari gekauft haben und damit nun angeben, dann wären sie ja stinkreiche Bonzen die mal was abgeben könnten.

Die Menschheit wird sich bald wegen 5 Cent an die Gurgel gehen...

Dazu sag ich nur: Es enthält Elektrolyte! -.- (Wers kennt kann sich freuen)


----------



## Freyen (20. April 2010)

Thx Booma, ich dachte schon ich wär allein auf dieser Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Einziger Unterschied, wenn ich das Geld locker hätte, würde ich mir das Mount kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , mir gefällst total!)

LG,
Freyen


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. April 2010)

natürlich darf man mit hartz4 eine kreditkarte haben. ob man sie bekommt während des bezugs ist was anderes. aber viele haben eine kreditkarte und werden dann arbeitslos. die karte verfällt dann auch nicht einfach.

aber mit hartz4 kommt man eh kaum über die runden. da tun 20€ dann doch ziemlich weh.


----------



## Nova_O (20. April 2010)

> Bevor man also über andere Urteilt und aufgrund von Äußerlichkeiten solche Stellungnahmen äußert sollte man lieber mal den Ball flach halten oder noch besser einfach schweigen.



Îch versteh nur Bahnhof ich wollte eigentlich nur mit meiner Aussage sagen wie holh ich das finde das man für ein paar pixxel 20 Euro ausgibt und hab erläutert was man für das Geld alles tun könnte o.O irgentwie kommt der Satz mir übertrieben komisch nichtdeutsch vor xD


----------



## Philipp Stark (20. April 2010)

bin stolzer besitzer aller 3 collectors editionen, habe mir das mount und die 5 ingame pets (3 + 2 plüschviecher mit code) geholt und freu mich schon auf die nächsten sachen die ich mir um mein erarbeitetes geld holen kann. mit der kohle wird das spiel mitfinanziert, sicher kommt einiges zusammen mit den ca 13 euro die jeder von uns zahlt zusammen, aber hey erstens is es ein super spiel und zweitens wär ich als großunternehmer ja schön blöd wenn ich nicht alles an geld aus den leuten raushole was geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wem an dem spiel etwas nicht passt... naja die meisten wissen wie der satz weitergeht....

rächtsshraipvehla und grammatik sind gewollt falls vorhanden sein ist.

bb hab euch lieb


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (20. April 2010)

ich finde den zustand katastrophal: so bekommt wow einen noch viel schlimmeren ruf! einfach nur zum kotzen!


----------



## Dominau (20. April 2010)

Junkfreak.94 schrieb:


> ich finde den zustand katastrophal: so bekommt wow einen noch viel schlimmeren ruf! einfach nur zum kotzen!



Ich finde die buffed comm macht sich hier eher einen schlechten ruf.. so einen haufen von leuten mit so einer einstellung. Unfassbar O.o
Kann euch doch sowas von egal sein ob sich wer ein mount holt oder nicht. Ihr habt keine nachteile, der käufer keine vorteile. BASTA!


----------



## Exicoo (20. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> *Ein Statussymbol für Angeber! *


Das einzigste, was ich denke, wenn ich jemand damit sehe ist, dass derjenige ziemlich blöd sein muss. Einfach mal 20&#8364; für son Mount ausgeben, was noch nicht mal geil aussieht. Für 10&#8364; wärs ja noch ok, aber 20... naja, wer meint er wäre damit cool...


----------



## Arben (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Îch versteh nur Bahnhof ich wollte eigentlich nur mit meiner Aussage sagen wie holh ich das finde das man für ein paar pixxel 20 Euro ausgibt und hab erläutert was man für das Geld alles tun könnte o.O irgentwie kommt der Satz mir übertrieben komisch nichtdeutsch vor xD



Tu allen einen Gefallen und arbeite an deiner katastrophalen Rechtschreibung, das ist ja eine Qual dein Erschriebenes zu entschlüsseln. Und danach entschädigt nichtmal der Inhalt, der ist nämlich genauso beknackt. 
Dass die die Sätze anderer User "nichtdeutsch" vorkommen kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, bist du doch der, der er hier die Landessprache entstellt.


----------



## MrBlaki (20. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Doch klar, aber ich mein natürlich "erspielen"..
> 
> Aber den Vergleich mit erarbeiten und Geld verdienen bringts nicht. Ohne jetzt ein gewisses Har(t)z erwähnen zu wollen, dass nicht von Bäumen stammt, kriegt man auch ohne Arbeit Geld.
> 
> Und damit sieht man auch nicht, ob der Spieler IM Spiel was geleistet hat.



Der Begriff "erarbeiten" hatt in einem Spiel sowieso schonmal garnichts verloren.
Und ich denke du spielst auf HArtz 4 an, auf was auch sonst.
Wieso muss jemand der HArtz 4 bekommt und WoW spielt gleich immer jemand sein der schlecht dargestellt wird?
Wem das Mount nicht gefällt soll nicht rumheulen.
Es gibt halt Spieler die bereit sind für ihr Hobby etwas mehr Geld auszugeben, was ist daran schlimm?
Wenn ihr im RL für andere Hobbys Geld ausgibt sagt euch auch keiner "Hey du Pfosten was bisten du fürn ein Schwachmat das du dafür Geld ausgibst"
Dieses Asoziale Verhalten in diesem Forum ist wirklich extrem.
Also ihr "super coolen, ich poste einen Flame" Leute haltet einfach euere Schnauze und seid Leise wenn ihr nichts anderes als sinnlose Beiträge schreiben könnt -.-


----------



## Jiwari (20. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> *[...]
> *Was sagt ihr dazu??
> Ich find Pferd ja ganz nett!



Ich sagen dazu:
 Warum Thread Neu wenn Thread bereits da?


----------



## Nova_O (20. April 2010)

> Wieso bemitleiden? Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe nicht, warum man jemanden bemitleiden sollte, der für sein Hobby Geld aus gibt. Ob ich jetzt für Garn und Seide, Holz und Metall oder für Pixel und Papier Geld aus gebe ist doch wohl mir selbst überlassen. Was ist denn an dem Hobby "WoW" schlimmer, so dass man dafür weniger Geld ausgeben darf als für andere "RL"-Hobbies? Ich kaufe mir auch das Buffed-Heft, ist das jetzt besser oder schlechter, wenn ich dafür Geld ausgebe als für die neueste Ausgabe der Bravo, der ich seit Jahren entwachsen bin...? Oder wird mich mein Buchhändler mitleidig ansehen, wenn ich anstatt der neuen "Times", mir das neue Buch von Hohlbein kaufe?! Ich habe noch nie und verstehe bis heute diese einseitigen Vorwürfe nicht.
> 
> PS.: @Nova_O das geht jetzt nicht gegen dich, aber es ist mal wieder so ein Argument, das mir sauer aufstößt...



Ihr vertshet das alle ganz falsch gut WoW ist dein Hobby und du kannst vonmir aus 30 Gamecards und was sonst noch alles dafür kaufen aber du solltest es in der Hand halten können.
Gut von einer anderen sicht du downloadest übers Inet ein programm um Filme zu machen du hältst es zwar nicht in der Hand aber du kannst es immer benutzen wenn du es brauchst was machst du wenn deine Spielzeit abgeloffen ist kannst du es dann noch brauchen? Ich denke nicht.
SO meine Ich das du gibst Geld aus für etwas im SPiel wo du nur gebrauchen kannst wenn du wieder Geld ausgibst um es zu benutzen und das finde ich arm .


----------



## Freyen (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Îch versteh nur Bahnhof ich wollte eigentlich nur mit meiner Aussage sagen wie holh ich das finde das man für ein paar pixxel 20 Euro ausgibt und hab erläutert was man für das Geld alles tun könnte o.O irgentwie kommt der Satz mir übertrieben komisch nichtdeutsch vor xD



Es geht ja nicht darum, was man für das Geld alles tun könnte. Es gaht darum, für was man sein Geld auszugeben bereit ist. Deine Aussage geht dahin, dass man ja so viel mir dem Geld machen könnte, aber es trotzdem für so etwas ausgibt. Klar könnte ich all mein Einkommen Greenpeace spenden zur Rettung der Wale, aber WoW ist deshalb als Hobby keine schlechtere Anlaufstelle für mein Geld/jedermans Geld, als irgendein anderes Hobby auch (und sei es Sticken von Kissenbezügen für japanische Touristenläden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Wenn ihr im RL für andere Hobbys Geld ausgibt sagt euch auch keiner "Hey du Pfosten was bisten du fürn ein Schwachmat das du dafür Geld ausgibst"


zwar nicht in dieser wortwahl, aber sowas bekomme ich bei einem meiner anderen hobbys öfter zu hören...


----------



## Tamîkus (20. April 2010)

hätte es mir holen könen aber find das ding total häslig und habs sein lassen


----------



## Arben (20. April 2010)

Ey Nova, benutz doch bitte einfach mal die beschissenen Satzzeichen, um deine Textwände lesbar zu machen. Wer hier diskutieren will sollte zumindest die grundliegensten Regeln der Rechtschreibung berücksichtigen. 

Dein Argument zieht btw. so überhaupt garnicht. Wenn ich mir, sagen wir eine Lizenz für SonyVega kaufe und dann kann ich dise auch nur benutzen, solange ich meinen Rechner benutzen kann. Sprich, sobald ich Software, oder etwas anderes "vergängliches" erwerbe, bin ich ein Idiot weil es nicht für die Ewigkeit ist? 
Deine Logik ist amüsant...


----------



## VoltarusShattrath (20. April 2010)

Das tolle Arthas-Mount bekommt einen anderen Skin, und schon bringt es Blizzard über 2 Millionen ein... einfach nur krank, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Freyen (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Ihr vertshet das alle ganz falsch gut WoW ist dein Hobby und du kannst vonmir aus 30 Gamecards und was sonst noch alles dafür kaufen aber du solltest es in der Hand halten können.
> Gut von einer anderen sicht du downloadest übers Inet ein programm um Filme zu machen du hältst es zwar nicht in der Hand aber du kannst es immer benutzen wenn du es brauchst was machst du wenn deine Spielzeit abgeloffen ist kannst du es dann noch brauchen? Ich denke nicht.
> SO meine Ich das du gibst Geld aus für etwas im SPiel wo du nur gebrauchen kannst wenn du wieder Geld ausgibst um es zu benutzen und das finde ich arm .



Ich verstehe schon was du meinst ^^. Aber in diesem Moment bin ich/irgendjemand sonst, bereit Geld dafür auszugeben! Das ist eine Tatsache. Uns bei allen Anschaffungen, die ich in meinem Leben je getätigt habe, war ich immer bereit mit allen Konsequenzen zu leben! Auch wenn das heißt, dass ich/jemand es nicht mehr nutzen kann, wenn die Zeit dafür abgelaufen ist. Im Grunde ist das nichts anderes als ein Ding das ich mir kaufe, um es später in irgendeiner Schublade verschimmeln zu lassen, nur weil ich/jemand kein Interesse mehr daran habe/hat. 

Einzig und allein Bücher kaufe ich für die Ewigkeit (mit meiner Privat-Bibliothek werde ich mich noch beeerdigen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dalfi (20. April 2010)

Einfach mal lachhaft wie sich die kleinen denen Mami und Papa noch ihr WoW finanzieren sich über die Leute aufregen die ihr Geld schon selbst verdienen und sich halt nen Mount leisten, wenn ihnen danach ist. 

Ich hab auch schon 2x einfach so Blizzard 20,- € zukommenlassen - nur damit sie aus meinen Orc-Pixelhaufen Tauren-Pixelhaufen machen, die statt auf Wolf-Pixelhaufen jetzt auf Kodo-Pixelhaufen reiten. 

Wenn mir das Mount gefallen würde (Geschmack ist ja Gott sei Dank individuell) würde ich es mir auch kaufen. Warum, weil ich es kann, Punkt.

Wenn ihr es Euch nicht leisten könnt oder nicht leisten wollt, weil ihr sagt lieber ordentlich am Samstag saufen (naja 20,-€ und ordentlich saufen^^) und dann am Sonntag leiden hab ich mehr von, auch gut, aber flamed nicht die Leute, welche sich sagen, hey schickes Mount das muss ich haben, 3 Samstage voll reicht auch.


----------



## MrBlaki (20. April 2010)

Arben schrieb:


> Ey Nova, benutz doch bitte einfach mal die beschissenen Satzzeichen, um deine Textwände lesbar zu machen. Wer hier diskutieren will sollte zumindest die grundliegensten Regeln der Rechtschreibung berücksichtigen.
> 
> Dein Argument zieht btw. so überhaupt garnicht. Wenn ich mir, sagen wir eine Lizenz für SonyVega kaufe und dann kann ich dise auch nur benutzen, solange ich meinen Rechner benutzen kann. Sprich, sobald ich Software, oder etwas anderes "vergängliches" erwerbe, bin ich ein Idiot weil es nicht für die Ewigkeit ist?
> Deine Logik ist amüsant...



/sign


Dazu muss man noch sagen das Novas argument absoluter stuss ist, weil alles im Leben vergänglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn jemand sein Auto als sein Hobby ansieht und Geld investiert weiss dieser, irgendwann ist die Kiste auch verrostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khordat (20. April 2010)

*schmunzel* Mir gefällt das Mount und ich habe in meinem Leben schon für viel sinnlosere Dinge mehr als nur 20 Euro ausgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDooly (20. April 2010)

wenn ich blizzard wäre dann würd ich jedes Monat irgend ein mount rausbringen zum kaufen.

Die wollen doch nur euer bestes und das ist nun mal eure Kohle


----------



## Cazor (20. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> *Soebent in der Bild gelesen.*



Ich lese keine Bild. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich soeben richtig schreiben kann. Der Rest wurde lang und breit diskutiert.


----------



## Nova_O (20. April 2010)

hmm schon hart wie ihr gegen mich arbeitet ich kann mir ja vllt später in wow eine rechtschreibsoftware kaufen die ich nur im spiel benutzen kann dann bin ich auch sogut wie ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chev89 (20. April 2010)

Ich find' es süß, wie man wegen dem Mount geflamed wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst die Leute doch einfach in Ruhe, wer es haben will, kauft es sich halt, kann doch jeder selbst über sein Geld bestimmen oder muss man erst andere um Erlaubnis fragen ?

Was mir aufgefallen ist, das Topargument bzw. der Topflame ist: "für 20 euro wäre ich lieber saufen gegangen", zumindest bei uns auf dem Server.
Die meisten Flamer sind wohl Kiddys / prepubertäre Jugendliche, die kein Geld haben und jeden Cent zweimal umdrehen müssen. Als ob die 20 Euro weh tun würden, ich hab in meiner Bar Whiskys, die kosten das 10-fache, aber egal, tut ja nicht zur Sache.

Gruß
Chêv


----------



## Arandes (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Îch versteh nur Bahnhof ich wollte eigentlich nur mit meiner Aussage sagen wie holh ich das finde das man für ein paar pixxel 20 Euro ausgibt und hab erläutert was man für das Geld alles tun könnte o.O irgentwie kommt der Satz mir übertrieben komisch nichtdeutsch vor xD




Mit 20 Euro wäre ein Startgeld für einen Deutschkurs sicherlich drin!


Btt: Ich mag das Mount und hab mir das auch 2x gekauft (eins für die Frau noch). Ob ich jetzt 20 Euro für Pixel, 100 Euro für Bowlingschuhe oder 1000 Euro für Mittelalterrüstungen ausgebe - meine Sache. Mein Geld, meine Entscheidung. Ich kaufe es, weil ichs kann und mag.


----------



## Eradune (20. April 2010)

An alle die sich darüber aufregen wieso man für so etwas Geld ausgibt, ich bin der Meinung das es die jenigen gibt wo viel Zeit zum spielen haben und sich alle Mounts erzocken können, und andere die diese Zeit zum Geldverdienen haben und sich ein Mount für 20€ kaufen können. Und bei manchen die sich aufregen hört sich das bei mir irgendwo doch nach neid an, was ich eigentlich nicht wirklich verstehe....


----------



## Merriadoc12 (20. April 2010)

Ich finds toll als Geschenk an einen Wow-spieler aber selber kaufen würd ichs nicht.


----------



## Minøtaurus (20. April 2010)

Wenn ich ne Kreditkarte hätte., hätte ichs auch schon, ich hab auf meine Server leider noch keinen Shadow gesehn der damit rumrennt. Aber geil aussehn wird es in Schattengestalt sicher... 

Außerdem hat es so wie der Pferd aus Kara den Vorteil, dass man zwischen den unterschiedlichen Welten nicht mehr um satteln muss, außerdem hast du das dann mit jedem deiner chars, und es passt sich deiner reitfähigkeit an.

Ich persönlich würde es mir nehmen, wenn ich könnte.


----------



## Nova_O (20. April 2010)

> Mit 20 Euro wäre ein Startgeld für einen Deutschkurs sicherlich drin!
> 
> 
> Btt: Ich mag das Mount und hab mir das auch 2x gekauft (eins für die Frau noch). Ob ich jetzt 20 Euro für Pixel, 100 Euro für Bowlingschuhe oder 1000 Euro für Mittelalterrüstungen ausgebe - meine Sache. Mein Geld, meine Entscheidung. Ich kaufe es, weil ichs kann und mag.



Na für die 40 € hättest mit ihr Essen gehen können, wenn du noch was drauflegst. Da hätte sie sich mehr gefreut als für paar Pixxel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Counterkahn (20. April 2010)

Ich finde es gut, denn die Meisten die es sich gekauft haben, sind die Leute die sich am meisten darüber beklagen wie schlecht doch das Spiel ist und warum soviele Fehler im Spiel sind. Daher, schön Blizzard weiter den Arsch pudern und beklagen bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter so ^^


----------



## Wutprobe (20. April 2010)

Was regt ich euch eigentlich auf ? 

Blizzard ist nur daran interssiert geld zu machen und warum auch nicht wer würde nicht das gleiche tuen ? 
solang der preis für sie stimmt können sie doch machen was sie wollen sie sind keinem spieler irgendwas schuldig keiner zwingt das teil zu kaufen oder überhaupt wow zu spielen alles ist freiwillig das vergessen irgendwie die meisten wenn man das pferdchen will dann kauft man es sich halt mein gott ob man sich für 20 € irgend einen film kauft der eigentlich auch nur aus pixeln besteht kommt aufs gleiche raus ....


----------



## Vixxa (20. April 2010)

"Statussymbol"?! Das Ding kostet 20 Euro, keinen Monatslohn oO

Ich find das Vieh ehrlich gesagt hässlich. Und die Tatsache, dass es bald jeder hat machts nich hübscher. Aber wems gefällt.. Kostet ja wie gesagt kein Vermögen.


----------



## Booma (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Ihr vertshet das alle ganz falsch gut WoW ist dein Hobby und du kannst vonmir aus 30 Gamecards und was sonst noch alles dafür kaufen aber du solltest es in der Hand halten können.
> Gut von einer anderen sicht du downloadest übers Inet ein programm um Filme zu machen du hältst es zwar nicht in der Hand aber du kannst es immer benutzen wenn du es brauchst was machst du wenn deine Spielzeit abgeloffen ist kannst du es dann noch brauchen? Ich denke nicht.
> SO meine Ich das du gibst Geld aus für etwas im SPiel wo du nur gebrauchen kannst wenn du wieder Geld ausgibst um es zu benutzen und das finde ich arm .



Ja klar aber was ist denn wirklich von Dauer?
Dein WoW Char in den du Monat für Monat 13 Euro steckst?
Ein Charaktertransfer, Fraktionswechsel, Namensänderung für 8-25 Euro?
Du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will...
Mit deiner Einstellung kannst du dich direkt einbuddeln und auf die Maden warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlimm an deiner Aussage finde ich auch das direkt auf die Wohltätigkeitsschiene gefahren wird und wirklich handeln tut keiner, hauptsache mal "dummgelabbert"(damit mein ich nicht nur dich)
Zudem kommt noch dass viele einfach zu aggressiv in ihrer Wortwahl sind auch außerhalb dieses Forums.
Stell dich mal mit dem Ross vor die OG Bank... Ei Ei was ich da schon gehört und gelesen habe.
Einfach unmöglich und total unangebracht...
Was ich/ihr mit meiner/eurer Kohle mache/macht kann dritten doch völlig Schnuppe sein!




@ Freyen schön das man da ähnlich denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

LG


Booma


----------



## Saji (20. April 2010)

Lasst doch bitte allen ihren Seelenfrieden. Es gibt keine Pauschallösung in dieser Diskussion.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> *Soebent in der Bild gelesen.
> 
> Ein virtuelles Reittier war mehr als 100 000 „WoW"-Spielern 20 Euro wert!*


Das erste mal das "Bild" mit den Zahlen untertreibt.
Ich denke mal das es eher eine Million sind. Warteschlangen in den USA von über 150.000 und bei uns von über 50.000 kann eigentlich nur bedeuten das es wohl weit mehr als "nur" 100.000 sind. Ganz zu schweigen von denen die sich das Mount vielleicht mit mehr als nur einen Account geholt haben werden.


----------



## Freyen (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Na für die 40 € hättest mit ihr Essen gehen können, wenn du noch was drauflegst. Da hätte sie sich mehr gefreut als für paar Pixxel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau das meine ich die ganze Zeit! Wenn es ihm und seiner Frau gefällt das Mount zu haben, liegt es in ihrer Entscheidung, dass sie es besser finden als ein Abendessen. Jeder Mensch sieht solche Dinge anders, daher finde ich Aussagen wie: _Dies und jenes_ ist besser, als _solches und welches_, weil ich es so meine, weitaus bedenklicher als obige Tatsache. Lasst den Leuten doch einfach ihre Entscheidungen. 

Lg,
Freyen


----------



## MarZ1 (20. April 2010)

ich habe den bericht gelesen...und war überwältigt, dass keine soooo deutliche meinung ala "man sind die doof" und das auch kein "böse böse killerspiele" erwähnt wurde...und das IN DER BILD ZEITUNG! sonst übertreiben die ja üblicherweise, oder dramatisieren und so...

naja es gibt leute, die haben zuviel geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (20. April 2010)

2 Millionen, man darf garnicht drüber nachdenken. 2 Millionen, für einen Gegenstand den es ingame hätte geben sollen. 2 Millionen haben sie tatsächlich mit sowas eingenommen. Das ist schon echt irgendwo beeindruckend, aber auch mindestens genauso abstoßend.


----------



## rokton (20. April 2010)

tamirok schrieb:


> auf meinem server hatte es jeder 2te heute rennt nur jeder 150igste damit rum :/ 20 euronen fürn ar... ich arbeite lieber für meine mounts^^



öhm ja das ehißt ja das denn weniger damit rumrennen^^ weil wenn jeder 2.e das hat heißt das das es die hälfe auf deinem server haben^^



Andy_88 schrieb:


> "...*Ein Statussymbol für Angeber!..."
> 
> find grade das ist es nicht.. das pferd sagt für mich nur aus "hey hab nicht genug skill um mir ein mount ingame zu erarbeiten.."
> auch wenns cool aussieht, ich würds nicht mal geschenkt nehmen ^^
> *




geschenkt würd ichs locka nehmen

hallo?!! es ist denn umsonst xD


----------



## Manotis (20. April 2010)

Haha das Mount ist mittlerweile absolut 0815. Das haben ja bald mehr leute als den ollen Drachen aus hdz4 timerun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Na ja wers braucht! Ich geb für sowas jedenfalls keinen Cent aus.


----------



## Treefolk (20. April 2010)

Also mir reichts wenn ich jeden Monat Geld für Pixel ausgeb, in vorm von den Abo Gebühren.


----------



## Vitany2910 (20. April 2010)

als ich gelesen hatte, dass das himmelsross kommen sollte, hatte ich eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass es wesentlich teuer wird... ich finde es schick und ich werde es mir auch holen, sobald ich kann... auch aus dem grunde, um den 100 mounts näher zu kommen ^^


----------



## Nova_O (20. April 2010)

> Genau das meine ich die ganze Zeit! Wenn es ihm und seiner Frau gefällt das Mount zu haben, liegt es in ihrer Entscheidung, dass sie es besser finden als ein Abendessen. Jeder Mensch sieht solche Dinge anders, daher finde ich Aussagen wie: _Dies und jenes_ ist besser, als _solches und welches_, weil ich es so meine, weitaus bedenklicher als obige Tatsache. Lasst den Leuten doch einfach ihre Entscheidungen.



Genau das meine ich.
Ich möchte Leute überzeugen dieses Mount nicht zukaufen! Da es strikt unnötig ist weil du in WoW mit und ohne dieses Mount das gleiche tun kannst.
Ich wollte lediglich erläutern was man mit dem Geld sonst noch alles tun kann z.B. mit seiner Frau Abend essen, 30 Gamecards kaufen,anderen Menschen helfen etc.
Warum allso kauf ich mir das Teil? (obwohl es nicht schlecht aussieht) Es bringt dich nicht im Spiel weiter es macht dich sogar zu einem sogenannten KACKNOOB wie ich das hier von Booma gelesen habe weil du Geld dafür bezahlt hast.
Warum kaufe ich mir allso ein Mount wo mich schlecht dastehen lässt.
Da kauf ich mir leiber ne neue Anlage oder sonstwas worüber man staunen kann oder so.

PS: Warum deckt mir keiner den Rücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (20. April 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich die ganze Zeit! Wenn es ihm und seiner Frau gefällt das Mount zu haben, liegt es in ihrer Entscheidung, dass sie es besser finden als ein Abendessen. Jeder Mensch sieht solche Dinge anders, daher finde ich Aussagen wie: _Dies und jenes_ ist besser, als _solches und welches_, weil ich es so meine, weitaus bedenklicher als obige Tatsache. Lasst den Leuten doch einfach ihre Entscheidungen.
> 
> Lg,
> Freyen




Absolut richtig - zudem: Für 40 Euro essen gehen? Für meine Frau lasse ich mehr springen. Zumal wir an dem Tag (wies wirklich der Zufall will) die beiden Mounts gekauft haben und anschliessend schön ausgegangen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Genau das meine ich.
> Ich möchte Leute überzeugen dieses Mount nicht zukaufen!
> 
> PS: Warum deckt mir keiner den Rücken
> ...




Naja, das hast du dir selbst erklärt - du willst andere von etwas überzeugen, wovon DU der Meinung bist, dass es das absolut richtige wäre. Andere aber nicht - also deckt dich niemand (grins). 


Ob ich das Geld nun spende, mir ein Mount kaufe oder es das Klo runterspüle bleibt ALLEIN meine Angelegenheit. JA, ich sitze auf Geld - und es ist MEINES, ich habe dafür HART gearbeitet und führe mein eigenes Geschäft. Also warum soll ich damit nicht tun und lassen, was MIR gefällt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Na für die 40 &#8364; hättest mit ihr Essen gehen können, wenn du noch was drauflegst. Da hätte sie sich mehr gefreut als für paar Pixxel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vielleicht hat er ja genug geld um mit ihr essen zu gehen UND um zwei mounts zu kaufen?

und woher willste wissen über was sie sich freut und was nicht?


edit:siehste, er war essen und hat zwei mounts gekauft :-D


----------



## Locaros (20. April 2010)

Soll den Gaul sich holen, wer es nötig hat. 
Ich brauch den nich. Ich hab nen viel besseres Mount. 

Mein Phönix is eh der Star in Scherbe und Nordend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nova_O (20. April 2010)

> edit:siehste, er war essen und hat zwei mounts gekauft :-D



Unklug gemacht das scheinen mir zuviele Glücksgefühle für sie gewesen zusein. Das wird in Zukunft schwer zutoppen sein xD


----------



## ctullhu (20. April 2010)

mir gefällt es nicht. 
bedenklich finde ich die abwertung hier im forum marke "wer das kauft ist ein noob, ein angeber, hat zu viel geld, blablabla."
so ein bullshit!
ich habe z.b. den pandarenmönch weil ich ihn cool finde. damit stelle ich mich nicht irgendwohin, sondern freue mich am tier selber.
ehrlich... ob einer so ein vieh für 20 euro gekauft oder durch 20 quests bekommen hat... wer sich zum prollen irgendwo abstellt braucht das halt für sein ego.
ist ok, jedem das seine. ob das mount dabei erquestet oder gekauft ist macht vom character des spielers her sicher keinen unterschied, zuwendung suchen beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich könnte es mir kaufen, ja, ich habe die kohle über und brauche nicht drüber nachzudenken. kaufen würde ich es mir allerdings nur im rahmen einer spendenaktion, oder wenn ich meinen priest auf schattenform skille... könnte cool kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jemanden für den kauf abzuwerten empfinde ich allerdings als characterlichen malus.
jedem das seine, wer es sich leisten kann und mag soll sich das pferd doch kaufen. ist mit sicherheit kein schlechterer mensch als wir anderen auch.


----------



## x123 (20. April 2010)

Nuja, wenn sichs jemand kauft ist's doch eigentlich eine win-win-Situation: Die einen bekommen Geld, die anderen (bzw. der andere) das Mount, beide Seiten sind glücklich. In diesem Fall kann man den 100k Leuten und Blizzard nur gratulieren; mir persönlich ist's zu teuer und ich besitze auch keine Kreditkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Unklug gemacht das scheinen mir zuviele Glücksgefühle für sie gewesen zusein. Das wird in Zukunft schwer zutoppen sein xD




Jedes Mal, wenn die Abendstunde läutet und wir "zu Bett" gehen... jedes Mal toppe ich das. Also von daher.....


Zumal kann eine Frau NIE glücklich genug sein - irgendwann weiss man das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swoop (20. April 2010)

20 Euro damit kann man Freunde ins Kino Einladen oder was machen was mehr Sinn hat als ein Reittier, ist aber jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Wutprobe (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Na für die 40 € hättest mit ihr Essen gehen können, wenn du noch was drauflegst. Da hätte sie sich mehr gefreut als für paar Pixxel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ganz erlich solche leute regen mich einfach auf keine ahnung von nix aber trozdem shit labern ...
woher willst du denn wissn ob sie sich über ein essen mehr freut kennst du sie persönlich ? und was bringt das essen man ist für ein paar stunden satt un hat am ende auch nicht mehr außer kurze freude beim essen gehen die man auf normalen wege zuhause beim zusammen kochen oder sonst was auch erreicht hätte un zuhause wärs auch billiger o.O 

aber was solls... jeder draf doch wohl für das gled ausgeben was ihm spaß macht oder freut ob es schuhe sind blumen oder bücher über diese dinge regt sich keiner auf aber sobald es um ein computerspiel geht läuten gliech die alarmglocken !


----------



## Khordat (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Warum allso kauf ich mir das Teil? (obwohl es nicht schlecht aussieht) Es bringt dich nicht im Spiel weiter es macht dich sogar zu einem sogenannten KACKNOOB wie ich das hier von Booma gelesen habe weil du Geld dafür bezahlt hast.
> Warum kaufe ich mir allso ein Mount wo mich schlecht dastehen lässt.
> Da kauf ich mir leiber ne neue Anlage oder sonstwas worüber man staunen kann oder so.



Nunja man kauft Dinge im Regelfall weil sie einem gefallen. Was irgendjemand anderes darüber denkt ist dabei doch ziemlich egal solange es einem selber gefällt. Und wer die Erfahrung/ Spielfähigkeit eines anderen Spieler danach einstuft wie er/sie sein Geld verwendet... tja dem könnte man durchaus eine gewissen Engstirnigkeit und mangelnde Objektivität vorwerfen :-)


----------



## Tublerone (20. April 2010)

Ehm ein Virtuelles spiel ist mir JEDEN MONAT 13Euro wert... 

Wem der Mount gefällt soll ihn doch Kaufen! Ich kaufs nicht nur weil ich keine lust hab. ich flieg lieber mit meinem Rotem Protodrachen rum den ich mir seit ich LvL 80 bin erarbeitet hab und nach einem jahr endlich hatte!

Die Medien haben ja eh nichts besseres zu berichten...


----------



## Nova_O (20. April 2010)

> Jedes Mal, wenn die Abendstunde läutet und wir "zu Bett" gehen... jedes Mal toppe ich das. Also von daher.....
> 
> 
> Zumal kann eine Frau NIE glücklich genug sein - irgendwann weiss man das
> ...



Na dann ist ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte ja auch nicht persöhlich sein oder so das war jetzt dummes gelaber vonmir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (20. April 2010)

Ich finde es schick, und werde mir evtl. eines kaufen. Ob es einem 20€ wert ist, muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Aber wenn ich hier lese "Ich erarbeite mir mein Mount lieber", dann frage ich mich schon wo das Geld herkommt mit dem ihr euren Lebensunterhalt bestreitet; von Papa, dem Staat? Ich dachte eigentlich immer, dass es die 20€ sind die es zu erarbeiten gilt...


----------



## ctullhu (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Warum allso kauf ich mir das Teil? (obwohl es nicht schlecht aussieht) Es bringt dich nicht im Spiel weiter es macht dich sogar zu einem sogenannten KACKNOOB wie ich das hier von Booma gelesen habe weil du Geld dafür bezahlt hast.
> Warum kaufe ich mir allso ein Mount wo mich schlecht dastehen lässt.



boahhh alter, also wenn der booma sagt, dann hat er recht! kacknoob will keiner sein. oh mein gott, hätten die leute mal auf booma gehört!
öhm...
booma...
wtf is booma ?


----------



## Arandes (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kam so auch nicht rüber - zumal... da steh ich drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist ein Spiel und das hier ein Forum, wo starke Anonymität herrscht. Da ists mir egal, was geschrieben wird.


Zur endlosen Diskussion möcht ich abschliessend was sagen:

Es ist doch egal, wer für was wieviel bezahlt. Das Geld ist irgendwann WEG! Ob nun für Pixel, für Essen, für einen Kinofilm, für den Ausgang. Ist doch wurscht! Solange man danach GLÜCKLICH ist und es nicht bereut, hat GELD seinen Zweck erfüllt.

Geld allein macht nicht glücklich - es muss einem schon auch gehören. In diesem Sinne... Es lebe die Inflation!


----------



## MrBlaki (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich.
> Ich möchte Leute überzeugen dieses Mount nicht zukaufen! Da es strikt unnötig ist weil du in WoW mit und ohne dieses Mount das gleiche tun kannst.
> Ich wollte lediglich erläutern was man mit dem Geld sonst noch alles tun kann z.B. mit seiner Frau Abend essen, 30 Gamecards kaufen,anderen Menschen helfen etc.
> Warum allso kauf ich mir das Teil? (obwohl es nicht schlecht aussieht) Es bringt dich nicht im Spiel weiter es macht dich sogar zu einem sogenannten KACKNOOB wie ich das hier von Booma gelesen habe weil du Geld dafür bezahlt hast.
> ...



Warum dir keiner den Rücken deckt? 
Weil du es nicht verdient hast ^^
Wirklich hart zu verstehen oder?
Ist es so verdammt schlimm wenn jemand 20 Euro mehr in eine Sache investiert and der er Spass hatt?
Was, sag es mir bitte, was ist daran falsch?
Selbst wenn er das gleiche mit dem bereits vorhandenen im Spiel machen kann, ist es egal.
Wenn den Käufern dieses Mounts, dass Mount einfach gefällt ist es nicht falsch sich dieses zu kaufen!
Sicher kann man mit den 20 Euro auch was anderes machen, aber wozu? wenn man sich an einem Mount erfreuen kann?
Sollen sich die Leute dann lieber die 20 Euro sparen und etwas machen wo sie keine Lust zu haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und selbst wenn man als KACKNOOB bezeichnet wird, ist es völlig egal.
Hatt man selber kein Problem damit und kann dazu stehen das man 20 Euro für etwas augegeben hatt was andere als Schwachsinn bezeichnen, wird es diese Leute wenig kratzen wenn sie jemand als KACKNOOB bezeichnet!
Lass einfach jedem seine Meinung, geschmäcker und interressen sind verschieden.


----------



## Wutprobe (20. April 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Ich finde es schick, und werde mir evtl. eines kaufen. Ob es einem 20€ wert ist, muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
> 
> Aber wenn ich hier lese "Ich erarbeite mir mein Mount lieber", dann frage ich mich schon wo das Geld herkommt mit dem ihr euren Lebensunterhalt bestreitet; von Papa, dem Staat? Ich dachte eigentlich immer, dass es die 20€ sind die es zu erarbeiten gilt...



beste was ich heute gelesen habe ! daumen hoch : D


----------



## Nova_O (20. April 2010)

> boahhh alter, also wenn der booma sagt, dann hat er recht! kacknoob will keiner sein. oh mein gott, hätten die leute mal auf booma gehört!
> öhm...
> booma...
> wtf is booma ?



Dann les dir doch erstmal die Seiten durch und schreib dann mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaltarat (20. April 2010)

is recht komisch hier zu lesen.........

für 20€ kauf ich mir kein mount´........
<<<tja muß man auch nicht, wers sichs kaufen will machts.

genauso wie sich manche rechtfertigen es sich nicht zu kaufen weil es scheiße ausschaut oder zu teuer ist oder was auch immer..... 
HALLO wacht mal auf, ihr müßt es euch ned kaufen, nur warum wird rumgeheult weil sich viele das gekauft haben?
vielleicht ist man neidisch weil man es sich ned selber leisten kann?^^
es ist völlig egal warum es sich manche kaufen, genauso könnte man sagen warum geben manche geld für zigaretten aus oder alkohol??
da kann man das geld ja gleich verbrennen^^

um es einfach auszudrücken, jeder mensch tut das was er gerne machen will.
manche rauchen manche trinken manche kaufen sich ein virtuelles pferd^^
manche machen alle drei sachen zusammen *gg*

weniger aufregen mehr leben........


----------



## ctullhu (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Dann les dir doch erstmal die Seiten durch und schreib dann mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ironie wurde, obwohl sie nackt tanzend dem contrapart auf den schoss sprang, nicht erkannt.
die ironie ist empört.


----------



## Phenyl19 (20. April 2010)

Kaum vorstellbar aber mehrere Millionen Menschen geben 13€ im Monat für ein Spiel aus....

Naja wer sich das Mount kaufen möchte soll es tun,ist ja nichts neues das man in ein Hobby Geld investiert.


----------



## Nova_O (20. April 2010)

> ironie wurde, obwohl sie nackt tanzend dem contrapart auf den schoss sprang, nicht erkannt.
> die ironie ist empört.



Achso.. und wo bleibt der Beitrag worüber man diskutieren kann ^.^


----------



## Freyen (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich.
> Ich möchte Leute überzeugen dieses Mount nicht zukaufen! Da es strikt unnötig ist weil du in WoW mit und ohne dieses Mount das gleiche tun kannst.
> Ich wollte lediglich erläutern was man mit dem Geld sonst noch alles tun kann z.B. mit seiner Frau Abend essen, 30 Gamecards kaufen,anderen Menschen helfen etc.
> Warum allso kauf ich mir das Teil? (obwohl es nicht schlecht aussieht) Es bringt dich nicht im Spiel weiter es macht dich sogar zu einem sogenannten KACKNOOB wie ich das hier von Booma gelesen habe weil du Geld dafür bezahlt hast.
> ...



Tut mir leid Nova_O, aber die Rückendeckung verbaust du dir selbst... Es ist die Entscheidung der Leute/meine Entscheidung dieses Mount zu kaufen, weil sie/ich Spaß dran haben/habe. Es sieht toll aus (zumindest finde ich es toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), und es ist der Spaß an der Sache, ist das denn wirklich so schwer zu begreifen?! 

Wenn die Person, die sich dieses Mount kauft nicht gerade Gefahr läuft von einem menschenfressenden Säbelzahntiger angefallen zu werden, sobald sie ihre Kreditkarte zückt, hast du einfach keinen Grund es schlechtzureden, wenn die Person *Spaß* daran hat!

Edit: Hoppala, da hab ich 3 Minuten nicht aufgepasst, und mein "Spaß-Argument" wurde bis zur Pfannkuchengröße ausgewalzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (20. April 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Das einzigste, was ich denke, wenn ich jemand damit sehe ist, dass derjenige ziemlich blöd sein muss. Einfach mal 20€ für son Mount ausgeben, was noch nicht mal geil aussieht. Für 10€ wärs ja noch ok, aber 20... naja, wer meint er wäre damit cool...



Du hast die Asche nicht


----------



## ctullhu (20. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Achso.. und wo bleibt der Beitrag worüber man diskutieren kann ^.^



ich versuche es mal...
nur, weil ein spieler sagt, dass dich etwas zum kacknoob macht, ist es nicht so.
ehrlich nicht.
muttu nicht immer alles glauben, was die anderen dir erzählen.
ist hart, sich seine eigene meinung zu bilden, aber irgendwann fühlt es sich besser an.
sobald du diesen schritt getan hast wirst du wahrscheinlich worte wie kacknoob gar nicht mehr benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geronimus (20. April 2010)

wir leben zum glück in einem freien land wo jeder machen kann was er will, solange es nichts illegales ist...kauft sich einer z.B.: ne briefmarke für 20&#8364; und die verstaubt dann in irgendeinem album ist das genauso zu aktzeptieren wie: einer kauft sich ein mount in wow, ist doch sch...egal, jeder mensch hat das recht sich selber oder anderen ne freude zu machen 

*Es kann der Frömmste* 
*nicht in Frieden leben,* 
*wenn es dem bösen Nachbarn nicht gefällt!*

und hier noch nen auszug aus wikipedia über den neid:

Unter *Neid* versteht man das ethisch vorwerfbare, gefühlsmäßige (emotionale) Verübeln der Besserstellung konkreter Anderer. Ähnlich ist der Begriff der Missgunst. Fehlt es am ethischen Vorwurf, spricht man auch von Unbehagen gegenüber Überlegenheit, die man selber gerne hätte und nicht zu erreichen vermag. Will man Neid rechtfertigen, so ist eher von einem Streben nach Gleichheit die Rede. Wie andere Gefühle auch, hat der Neid Vorteile für den, der ihn hegt.

Neidisch ist mithin jemand (der &#8222;Neider&#8220, den ein Besitztum oder Vorzug anderer &#8211; auch unbewusst &#8211; kränkt (ein Minderwertigkeitsgefühl auslöst).[sup][1][/sup] Das Ziel des Neides ist dementsprechend, den beneideten Vorzug aus der Welt zu schaffen (nicht primär, ihn an sich zu bringen; das wäre dann zum Beispiel Habsucht). Neid kann sich nicht nur auf Besitztümer beziehen, sondern ebenso auf beispielsweise biologisch (Gesundheit) oder kulturell (Schönheit) geprägte Merkmale wie auch direkt auf den sozialen Status (der &#8222;Klassenbeste&#8220;, der &#8222;Torschützenkönig&#8220. In gesteigerter Form kann der Neid für Beneidete gefährlich werden, dem gegenüber er oft verschwiegen wird, wenn er zur Triebkraft feindseligen Handelns wird.


----------



## Nova_O (20. April 2010)

> ich versuche es mal...
> nur, weil ein spieler sagt, dass dich etwas zum kacknoob macht, ist es nicht so.
> ehrlich nicht.
> muttu nicht immer alles glauben, was die anderen dir erzählen.
> ...



Haha GÖTTLICH GÖTTLICH XD
Irgentwie bilde ich mir hier schon seit meinem ersten Post meine Meinung siehst ja wie die anderen hier dazu schreiben wie sie es finden.
"muttu" finde ich nicht im Telefonbuch was ist das?

PS: Allso der Post war jetzt aber hier mal der größte griff ins Klo XD zugeil


----------



## Orgoron (20. April 2010)

Naja Blizz ist sicher auf den Gescmmack gekommen 20 Euro für nen verworfenen Entwurf von *Invincible oder nen Übungteil von nem Praktikanten 

Nicht übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Eddishar (20. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön



Warum? Warum ist sowas arm? Andere Leute sagen, 13 Euro im Monat für ein paar Pixelbewegungen sind arm ... ist doch alles Unsinn. Wem das Ding 20 Euro wert ist, der soll es sich kaufen.

Ich habe übrigens das kleine Greifenpet aus dem Online-Shop gekauft ... ist das auch arm? Findest Du bestimmt ... aber wenn Du in die Augen meiner Frau geschaut hättest, als ich ihr das Stofftier inkl. Pet geschenkt habe, hättest Du an meinst Stelle auch 100 Euro dafür ausgegeben ... die eigenen Werte bestimmt zum Glück immer noch jeder selbst.

Du auch. Aber scheinbar sind bei Dir einige Dinge im Leben arm.


----------



## TheGui (20. April 2010)

Nix gegen den Shop, die pets sind süß und ne Notlösung für Petsammler aber das Hotehü is so häßlich xD

mein Mount mus nue 310% speed haben style is nebensächlich!


----------



## clljana (20. April 2010)

Alles regen sich auf , aber sowas gibs doch schon sau lange mit denn sammel karten da geben leute 100erte euros aus also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sucki89 (20. April 2010)

ich find das pferd sieht ganz geil aus, aber ich würd nicht dafür zahlen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich würds auch gerne haben, weils wirklich stylish ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wie gesagt 20&#8364; find ich zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (20. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Jeder Gimp rennt damit rum.. dabei ist das eigentlich recht hässlich. Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..
> 
> Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön



Also ich arbeite für 20 Euro.


----------



## Ya2So4 (20. April 2010)

20 Euro für ein einziges copy+paste 3d-Modell, na prost! wird ja immer doller.
Jaja ihr habt das Geld nunmal und wenns euch so gefällt wieso sollt ihr es euch nicht kaufen is klar...
Wenn ich Millionär wäre würde ich auch keine tasse kaffee für 1000€ bestellen nur weil ich es kann, in die kategorie gehört so nen schwachsinn.
Glaubt mir ich gönn euch eure schnuckeligen mounts, aber wenn ich sowas sehe bekomm ich das kotzen - das ist einfach so dumm.

Und bald soll man für jeden weiteren level extra blechen wenn man es wagen sollte für sein Geld Spielinhalte sehen zu wollen, danke dafür - nur weiter so xD.


----------



## gigrin (20. April 2010)

Sehr amüsant mal wieder.

Wie immer:"Ich würde eher""Ich halte es für .....""schwachsinn"....

Gibt es noch Menschen die sich vorstellen können das es ein"und" gibt?

Es gibt Leute die die Wahl haben,die entscheiden können.
Man kann mit seinem Kapital umgehen wie man will.Und es gibt Menschen die etwas leisten oder einfach Glück haben.
Mensch x hat im Monat 1000 Euro übrig.300 werden gespart,300 kommen den Lieben in Form von Essen gehen/Spaß zugute,300 werden für eine gute Sache gespendet und die letzen 100 gehen an eine Freund der grad knapp ist.

Ich weiß,es ist ein simples Beispiel.Allerdings lässt es sich einfach und beliebig umrechnen und umdenken*schmunzelt*.
Bedenklich kann es werden wenn Menschen die wenig haben versuchen sich in dieser Form einen kleinen Wohlfühlschub zu geben.Leider weit verbreitet.

Wenn jemand aber guten Gewissens das "und" ausprechen kann ist alles gut.
Ich freue mich über jeden der sagen kann:"Ich lebe gut.Meiner Familie geht es gut.Ich leiste etwas für die Allgemeinheit.UND ich gebe ein wenig für unnötigen Schnickschnack aus.

Einen wunderbaren Abend noch.


----------



## Yinj (20. April 2010)

1. in der BILD ZEITUNG gelesen... (OMG)
2. Wayne juckts????
3. Wenn die Leute ihren Spaß an diesem Mount haben lasst sie doch, ihr müsst euch dieses Mount nicht kaufen.
4. Manche leute zahlen ein paar tausend eure NUR damit sie irgendein super tollen ferrari haben der einem nur das Ego pusht oder haun mal kurz 1000 eure in einer Disco raus nur damit sie Sturz besoffen sind. Finde kommt fasst aufs gleiche raus


----------



## Yadae (21. April 2010)

Wir gehen für unser Geld Arbeiten und damit kann ich machen was ich möchte. Habe mir das Pferdchen 2 x geholt für mich und meinem Mann.

Ich bereue es nicht im geringsten. Ich kann mir den "Luxus" halt leisten.
Un


----------



## fabdiem (21. April 2010)

mimimi jeder gimp rennt damit rum, mimimi jeder gimp hat t10

ihr gebt alleine jeden monat 13 euro fürn haufen pixel aus, wieso beschwert ihr euch wenn andre leute

noch mal 20 euro fürn bisl mehr pixel ausgeben? wenn ihr meint 20 für pixel sind übertrieben dann schmeißt bitte

euren pc SOFORT(!!!) aus dem fenster.

jeder von euch hätte doch gerne das Pferd von Arthas, hat aber keiner außer 1(!!!) spieler, folglich läuft fast jeder mit irgendwelchen

anderen mounts rum, ihr seid nicht besser als die die sich det ross kaufe, echt hirnlos diese diskussion hier, geht bei mama heulen


btw. ich find das Ross, sehr geil, will trotzdem nicht 20 euro für ausgeben, flame aber nicht hier mit mimimi rum


----------



## Mirano (21. April 2010)

Also ich mein wir alle zahlen 13€ im Monat um virtuelle Sachen machen zu können... da kann ich die leute verstehen die nochmal 20€ mehr zahlen um sich halt was zu leisten was ihnen gefällt... ob man jetzt einmal gut essen geht oder sich so ein mount kauft muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden. obwohl ich ja noch jugendlicher bin und grademal 20€ im Monat bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würde es mir aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht kaufen, wenn ich das geld hätte weil *ICH* der meinung bin, dass es sich für *MICH* nicht lohnt. das heißt nciht, dass das für andere genauso zutreffen muss von daher jeder soll machen was er für richtig hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

Arben schrieb:


> Ist doch einfach jedem seine Entscheidung oder? Ihr zecht auch alle 13€ für ein Spiel, wo es doch etliche Menschen gibt die einen schon dafür für dumm erklären



sign


----------



## DreiHaare (21. April 2010)

Sorry, doch der Teil der User, die behaupten dass der Gaul scheiße aussieht und die lieber für ein Mount "arbeiten" würden...die lügen ganz einfach.
Ihr seht nicht ein dafür 20 Euronen aus den Taschen wachsen zu lassen, doch aus euch spricht einfach nur der blanke Neid. Euch regt auf, dass Spieler ihre schicken Mounts demnächst vielleicht kaufen könnten statt sie zu erfarmen. Euch regt auf, dass Spieler immer mehr in den Hintern geschoben bekommen und sie jetzt auch noch recht ordentlich aussehende Mounts einfach mal so im Shop kaufen können. Euch regen die vielen Spieler auf, die Reittiere bekommen, die ihr nicht haben werdet, weil ihr das Geld dafür nicht ausgeben wollt. Euch ängstigt die Tatsache, dass dieses Reittier für Blizzard nur ein weiterer Versuch gewesen ist den Shop zu etablieren, um zukünftig weit mehr als nur dieses eine Mount anbieten zu können.

Mir ist´s völlig schnurz. Soll sich doch jeder das Teilchen kaufen. Wenn diese zusätzlichen Einnahmen dem Spiel zugeführt werden...warum nicht? Warum soll ein Unternehmen nicht Kohle machen wo es nur geht? Und da scheinbar sehr viele Spieler bereit sind Geld dafür auszugeben, wird das sicher kein Ausnahmefall mit diesem Mount gewesen sein. Und wenn von den Einnahmen kein einziger Euro in das Spiel fließt, ist es mir auch scheißegal. Nur ein gesundes Unternehmen kann auf dem Weltmarkt bestehen und weiter Spiele anbieten, die für eine große Käuferschicht interessant sind.


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> *Soebent in der Bild gelesen.
> 
> Ein virtuelles Reittier war mehr als 100 000 „WoW"-Spielern 20 Euro wert!*Der Spielgegenstand – ein fliegendes „Himmelsross" - übertrifft damit die Erwartungen des Herstellers bei Weitem. Offizielle Zahlen gibt es nicht. Doch laut Medienberichten spielte das Hottehü nach der Veröffentlichung am 16. April in kürzester Zeit mehr als zwei Millionen Dollar ein! Käufer nahmen mehrere Stunden Wartezeit in Kauf, denn die Server des Online-Shops waren schnell überlaufen.
> 
> ...



Das sind meiner Meinung nach alles Irre und (das Schlimme kommt erst): Activision wird diesen Shop wegen den Irren massiv erweitern. Die Irren machen das Spiel (noch) kaputter, danke ihr Irren.


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Das sind meiner Meinung nach alles Irre und (das Schlimme kommt erst): Activision wird diesen Shop wegen den Irren massiv erweitern. Die Irren machen das Spiel (noch) kaputter, danke ihr Irren.



bitte

btw hab deas pferd nich

aber biste nich selbst ein bissle irre...13€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Hexalot schrieb:


> bitte
> 
> btw hab deas pferd nich
> 
> ...



Was hälst du von meiner These, dass durch den Kauf dieses Mounts Activision das Angebot bald auch auf Rüstungsteile ausweiten wird?


----------



## Katzensprung (21. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich.
> Ich möchte Leute überzeugen dieses Mount nicht zukaufen! Da es strikt unnötig ist weil du in WoW mit und ohne dieses Mount das gleiche tun kannst.
> Ich wollte lediglich erläutern was man mit dem Geld sonst noch alles tun kann z.B. mit seiner Frau Abend essen, 30 Gamecards kaufen,anderen Menschen helfen etc.
> Warum allso kauf ich mir das Teil? (obwohl es nicht schlecht aussieht) Es bringt dich nicht im Spiel weiter es macht dich sogar zu einem sogenannten KACKNOOB wie ich das hier von Booma gelesen habe weil du Geld dafür bezahlt hast.
> ...




Erstmal kriegst du einen riesen *daumenhoch* für die Rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Gefällt mir!

Natürlich versucht Blizzard durch diese Aktion Profit zu machen, daran ist kein Zweifel, jedoch finde ich diesen Gimmick im Gegensatz zu den Minipets doch ein kleines Stückchen nützlicher. Wie meine Vorposter schon erwähnt haben, was sie mit ihrem Geld anstellen ist einzig und allein ihre Entscheidung. 

Zudem würde ich gerne wissen, wo man für 20€ 30 Gamecards bekommt und natürlich auch wo man für 20€ eine Anlage bekommt "worüber man staunen kann oder so".

Leider scheint bei Vielen hier der Neid durch. Ich finde dies wirklich schade, nur weil jemand über die finanziellen Mittel verfügt, und ein anderer nicht. Arm wird hier wohl keiner sein, sonst wäre weder ein PC verfügbar, noch ein Abo für World of Warcraft abgeschloßen.

Lg,
Katzensprung


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Erstmal kriegst du einen riesen *daumenhoch* für die Rechtschreibung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es geht nicht um Neid, es geht darum, dass jeder Käufer das Spiel ein wenig mit kaputt macht. Es ist schon kaputt genug.

/Noch nen Keks an den unter mir.


----------



## NarYethz (21. April 2010)

UND WAS HABEN DIE ILLUMINATEN DAMIT ZU TUN???

(ok, sry, ich wollt das heut eben einfach mal unterbringen *häckchen in liste mach*)
b2t:
kann mich beim pferd net entscheiden obs mir gefällt oder ob ichs hässlich find^^ das orginal von arthas wiederum find ich sieht geil aus^-^
achja, im übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass actiblizzard es i-wann anbieten wird, rüstungssets etc zu verkaufen, denn auch deren leute können lesen und die lesen tag-täglich abermillionen an dingern im forum, die besagen "ich finds ja noch okay, sobald man sich epix kaufen kann, quit ich wow und gehe zu nem freemmo".. klar werden jetzt viele sagen, ja kurz vor dem neuen mmo werden sie's machen, damit die dummen leute, die denken wow bestünde weiter, sich den krampf kaufen.. aber ich glaube diese these nich, fragwürdig wird mit dem neuen mmo sowieso, ob blizz sich selbst als konkurrenten haben möchte und wow weiterlaufen lässt oder ob sie es riskieren, dass es nicht so aussieht:
"wir schalten wow ab, aber das neue mmo xy wird euch gefallen"
community: "das neue mmo is kacke.. gehen wir zu spiel AB"
blizz: "mist, jetzt sind sie ganz weg -.-"
-oder-
"wir lassen beide spiele parallel laufen"
community: "das neue mmo is viel schlechter/dümmer als wow, ich bleib bei wow.."
blizz: "mist, jetz müssen wir für beide mmo's neue inhalte produzieren um die kunden bei uns zu halten.. aber egal, wir haben immerhin noch alle kunden und fahren trotzdem tausende bezahlungen ein"
mal sehen^-^
für mich steht übrigens auch fest: spätestens nach cata is für mich schluss, denn ich denke, die änderungen mit cata werden zu gravierend, als das man die je wieder ausbügeln könnte, insofern sie floppen.
achja, nochwas XD ich glaube auch, dass cata für blizz eher ein ausprobier-addon wird, um ideen zu testen, die sie womöglich in abgeänderter version ins neue unbekannte mmo hauen..
ja das war viel gelaber, danke für die aufmerksamkeit.
mfg


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

Ich finde das Pferd einfach Grotten hässlich.

Ich würde es mir auch für 1€ nicht holen.

Ich mag mein Gifthautraptor und Untoten Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (21. April 2010)

hm was fällt mir zu diesem mount ein....
ahhhhhh ja
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gCjuFpQ3EeA

aber nur für die die des englischen mächtig sind ^^
kk thx bye (wollt ich immer schon mal schreiben ;P) 

edit : *HUST* augen sind auch unfair (video ansehen und verstehen ^^) *HUST*


----------



## HMC-Pretender (21. April 2010)

Ich glaube man kriegt fast mehr Spaß raus, wenn man einen 20 Euro Schein nimmt und verbrennt. Aber gut - zumindest wenn das Pferd zum Charakter passt (mein Hexer würde sich darauf ganz sicher nicht sehen lassen) hast man damit immerhin was nettes. Das nächste kostet dann halt 30 Euro, anscheinend haben etliche WoW-Spieler einfach zu viel Geld und wissen nicht wie sies loswerden sollen...


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Was hälst du von meiner These, dass durch den Kauf dieses Mounts Activision das Angebot bald auch auf Rüstungsteile ausweiten wird?




hmmmm...




...nix


----------



## DreiHaare (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Neid, es geht darum, dass jeder Käufer das Spiel ein wenig mit kaputt macht. Es ist schon kaputt genug.
> 
> /Noch nen Keks an den unter mir.




Warum spielst du ein Spiel, welches nach deiner eigenen Meinung "schon kaputt genug" ist?
Das finde ich ziemlich irre, Herr Kollege


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Hexalot schrieb:


> hmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deinem IQ entsprechend, hab auch nichts anderes als Antwort erwartet.



> Warum spielst du ein Spiel, welches nach deiner eigenen Meinung "schon kaputt genug" ist?
> Das finde ich ziemlich irre, Herr Kollege



Weil man es gildenintern noch einigermassen "normal" gestalten kann (Raids). Weitere Fragen?


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Warum spielst du ein Spiel, welches nach deiner eigenen Meinung "schon kaputt genug" ist?
> Das finde ich ziemlich irre, Herr Kollege





sign


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Deinem IQ entsrechend, hab auch nichts anderes als Antwort erwartet.
> 
> 
> 
> Weil man es gildenintern noch einigermassen "normal" gestalten kann (Raids). Weitere Fragen?




hmmm

was denkst du denn wie hoch mein iq ist, mein kleiner paranoider freund?


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Das sind meiner Meinung nach alles Irre und (das Schlimme kommt erst): Activision wird diesen Shop wegen den Irren massiv erweitern. Die Irren machen das Spiel (noch) kaputter, danke ihr Irren.


Stimmt schon, Blizzard wird halt immer Geld geiler, das Spiel so einsteiger freundlich wie mögllichst machen das alle 95% des Spiels in Arsch geschoben bekommen, damit die ganzen Bobs sich kewl fühlen und 13 Euro im Monat bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Katzensprung schrieb:


> Erstmal kriegst du einen riesen *daumenhoch* für die Rechtschreibung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil seine Rechtschreibung ja auch so schlimm ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Hexalot schrieb:


> hmmm
> 
> was denkst du denn wie hoch mein iq ist, mein kleiner paranoider freund?



Kleiner als meiner (hier könnte man auch wieder nen Verweis auf das Gehänge machen, wäre aber offtopic wie deine Frage). Wenn zuviele Irre das Angebot aus dem Activision-Shop nutzen, wird es erweitert. Nicht nur auf Mounts. Findest du das ok? Ich nicht.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, Blizzard wird halt immer Geld geiler, das Spiel so einsteiger freundlich wie mögllichst machen das alle 95% des Spiels in Arsch geschoben bekommen, damit die ganzen Bobs sich kewl fühlen und 13 Euro im Monat bezahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich schrieb es ja...der pure Neid. Alle können fast alles erreichen und das wollen manche Spieler eben nicht, gell. Weil man sich wenigstens mit den Erfolgen im Spiel profilieren will, wenn man sonst schon nix zu profilieren hat?
Arm


----------



## Xan on Fire (21. April 2010)

Das hier mal wieder keiner keinem was gönnt und gleich beleidigt wird, ist mal wieder typisch. Ein einfaches "mir gefällt das Mount nicht" oder "Dafür sind mir die 20€ zu schade" oder, mal ganz ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, "Mein Paps zeigt mir den Vogel, wenn er seine Kreditkarte für sowas belasten soll". Nein, man wird gleich als dumm und irre bezeichnet und man "erarbeitet" sich lieber seine Mounts. Ich würde gern mal den ein oder anderen hier 4 Stunden auf dem Bau als Hilfsarbeiter Steine schleppen und Schlitze stemmen sehen, dann hättet ihr euch euer Reittier auch wirklich mal erarbeitet.

Ich habe das Mount nicht, mir gefällt es auch nicht, aber ganz ehrlich, sobald es einen Frostwyrm gibt, ist er meiner.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Ich schrieb es ja...der pure Neid. Alle können fast alles erreichen und das wollen manche Spieler eben nicht, gell. Weil man sich wenigstens mit den Erfolgen im Spiel profilieren will, wenn man sonst schon nix zu profilieren hat?
> Arm



Durch meinen erhabenen Skill bin ich eh ein Unikat, auch nackig und ohne Rüstung.



Xan schrieb:


> Das hier mal wieder keiner keinem was gönnt und gleich beleidigt wird, ist mal wieder typisch. Ein einfaches "mir gefällt das Mount nicht" oder "Dafür sind mir die 20&#8364; zu schade" oder, mal ganz ehrlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch wieder einer, welcher gar nicht auf mein Argument der indirekten Spielzerstörung eingeht. Erbärmlich, Tellerkante und so.


----------



## Squizzel (21. April 2010)

Meine Frau und ich könnten beide mit unseren Achivment-Mounts rumfliegen, die bei weitem nicht jeder hat.

Womit fliege ich? Weißer Greif. Warum? Weil ich ihn schön finde.

Womit fliegt meine Frau? Himmels Ross. Warum? Weil sie es schön findet.

Wo genau ist das Problem?

Ich glaube die ganzen Flamer sind nicht einmal neidisch. Ich glaube sie sind eher sauer darauf, dass ein so (für viele) ansprechendes Mount für jeden Zugänglich und nichts "Besonderes" ist. Wäre das Ding hässlich würde hier garkein Aufsehen darum gemacht werden.

Aber ihr könnt beruhigt sein. Das ICC Hero Mount (gleicher Stil) finde ich persönlich schöner und ist auch ohne Geld zu haben. Ich fliege trotzdem weiter mit meinem Greifen.

Gruß
Squizzel


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

Hexalot schrieb:


> hmmm
> 
> was denkst du denn wie hoch mein iq ist, mein kleiner paranoider freund?



Der IQ ist der Postcounter, nicht gewusst ? Frag mal die ganzen Postcount pusher hier, die bestätigen das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Pipo, naja es gäbe nützliche Sachen, Character Slot, nen GM Support 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ne Kewle Kette auf der 1337 steht.


----------



## Grushdak (21. April 2010)

Irgendwie kommt es mir bei WoW so vor, 
als bekäme es immer mehr den Charakter eines Free-Games (mit Shop) oder
den eines Privat-Servers, wo man auch versucht, per Belohnungen die Spieler bei Laune zu halten.

Mein, soll halt jeder machen, wie er es mag - finde WoWs Entwicklung nur schade, unvorteilhaft
und schwimme da garantiert nicht mit, mit dem Verhalten der Neuzeit-Wowler.
Ich bleibe da lieber bei meinem alten WoWStil.

greetz


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Kleiner als meiner (hier könnte man auch wieder nen Verweis auf das Gehänge machen, wäre aber offtopic wie deine Frage). Wenn zuviele Irre das Angebot aus dem Activision-Shop nutzen, wird es erweitert. Nicht nur auf Mounts. Findest du das ok? Ich nicht.



ich zitier trotzdem mal weiter...natürlich halt ich nix davon wenn man mal t11 oder sowat für echtes geld kaufen kann...ist ja irgendwo selbstverständlich...

aber nur weil andere nicht genau deiner meinung sind, ihnen dann einen niedrigen iq vorzuwerfen...DAS zeugt von einem niedrigen iq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw können gerne weiterdiskutieren....hab urlaub


----------



## DreiHaare (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Kleiner als meiner (hier könnte man auch wieder nen Verweis auf das Gehänge machen, wäre aber offtopic wie deine Frage). Wenn zuviele Irre das Angebot aus dem Activision-Shop nutzen, wird es erweitert. Nicht nur auf Mounts. Findest du das ok? Ich nicht.




Mir ebenfalls scheißegal.
Wenn du denkst, dass ein Multimillionen-Dollar-Konzern wie dieser zu blöd ist, um zu sehen dass sie nicht bei monatlichen Gebühren noch einen Equip-Shop etablieren können, in dem man sich für Kohle seine Ausrüstung verbessert, ohne Millionen von zahlenden Kunden zu verlieren...................


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Der IQ ist der Postcounter, nicht gewusst ? Frag mal die ganzen Postcount pusher hier, die bestätigen das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




könnte aber auch 2010 subtrahiert mit 1992 sein...oder nich?


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> @Pipo, naja es gäbe nützliche Sachen, Character Slot, nen GM Support
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch das fände ich nicht ok. Jeder, der 13 Euro bezahlt, muss Zugriff auf alle Möglichkeiten (nicht deren Ergebnisse) haben. Ansonsten müsste WoW gratis für jedermann verfügbar sein und die Features halt kostenpflichtig.


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Auch das fände ich nicht ok. Jeder, der 13 Euro bezahlt, muss Zugriff auf alle Möglichkeiten (nicht deren Ergebnisse) haben.



DA muss ich dir ma recht geben jetzt....aber ma ehrlich...sch...doch auf diese mounts oder pets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Ich schrieb es ja...der pure Neid. Alle können fast alles erreichen und das wollen manche Spieler eben nicht, gell. Weil man sich wenigstens mit den Erfolgen im Spiel profilieren will, wenn man sonst schon nix zu profilieren hat?
> Arm



Auf was beziehst du das "der pure Neid" ?



Squizzel schrieb:


> Wäre das Ding hässlich würde hier garkein Aufsehen darum gemacht werden.



Ich finde des hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist halt nix besonderes das Mount, bei mir laufen recht viele damit rum, und wie soll man mit nem Mount "posen" wenn der 3-4 das hat ? Ist halt blöd, ich fliege am liebsten mit meinem grünen Proto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Hexalot schrieb:


> DA muss ich dir ma recht geben jetzt....aber ma ehrlich...sch...doch auf diese mounts oder pets
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich scheiss ja drauf, aber ich bin der Überzeugung, dass das Angebot nicht bei Mounts und Pets bleibt und Activision es umfassend erweitern wird. Schön, dass Du es endlich verstehst ;P!


----------



## DreiHaare (21. April 2010)

Hexalot schrieb:


> DA muss ich dir ma recht geben jetzt....aber ma ehrlich...sch...doch auf diese mounts oder pets
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aber er ist doch eben NICHT der Meinung, dass jeder Spieler für seine monatlichen Gebühren alles sehen und bekommen soll. Es wird vielen Spielern doch viel zu viel in den Hintern geschoben...in diesem schon sehr kaputten Spiel. ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (21. April 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/150688-celestial-steed-mount/

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/150814-seinen-char-durch-den-blizzardshop-aufwerten/

Wer den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Threads und dem hier findet darf ihn behalten.


----------



## todesstern (21. April 2010)

omg wie sie wieder alle mimimi mache...

ich selbst spiel wow un schon an die 5 jahre und ich find es ein nettes mount sieht nur an nem tauren etwas beschissen aus aber hat hald style.... ich selbst flieg/reite gern mit rum und weiss nich warum alle hier so rum heulen ... ich seh keinen grund dafür..nennt mir nur 1 richtigen rund warum es nicht gut ist... ich mein wenn es nu 310% fliegen würde würde ich mich au nerven da man für ein mount welches 310% fliegt au was machen muss und es nicht für geld geben sollte... glücklicherweise fliegt es nur 310% wenn mann schon ein mount hat welches 310% fliegt..also wo ist euer problem? wenn einer 20 euro für ein hübsches mount ausgeben will ..bitte soll er .. aber wenn sich einer ein spektraltieger für 600 euro auf Ebay kauft sagt keiner was ? leute merkt ihr noch was?

es ist einfach wieder eine sinnlose diskusion .. und in der vergangen heit was hat uns blizzard gelehrtn? ja genau blizzard hört auf den grössten teil der heult ..und NUN schaut euch WOW an wo wir sind? na seid ihr heute glücklich? ne oder? aber vor jahren scheun heulen in classic.. wegen ihrgend welchem scheiss mimimi keine palas auf hordne seite need blessing ..was ein schwachsinn echt mal .. aber hey ihr seid selbst schuld ...

kurtz und knapp wenn ihr das mount nich haben wollt kauft es euch NICHT aber hört auf rum zu heulen echt ma wie kleine kinder.....


----------



## Tyraila (21. April 2010)

ich kaufe für 20 € lieber mein Kind was zu essen anstatt son Pixel mount. : )


und ja ^^ die 12,99 hab ich trotzdem noch für ein Online spiel


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Aber er ist doch eben NICHT der Meinung, dass jeder Spieler für seine monatlichen Gebühren alles sehen und bekommen soll. Es wird vielen Spielern doch viel zu viel in den Hintern geschoben...in diesem schon sehr kaputten Spiel. ^^



Ich hab doch geschrieben: Die Möglichkeit dazu. Den Skill soll jeder selber mitbringen. Wie das Pausenbrot in die Schule.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. April 2010)

Du wechselst deine Meinung wie die FDP die Richtung.


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Ich scheiss ja drauf, aber ich bin der Überzeugung, dass das Angebot nicht bei Mounts und Pets bleibt und Activision es umfassend erweitern wird. Schön, dass Du es endlich verstehst ;P!




aber ma ganz ehrlich...bist du echt der meinung dass bald sets oder ähnliches angeboten werden?

solang wir alle 13&#8364; zahlen glaub ich das nich...auf kostenfreier basis könnzs ich mir vorstellen...aber nich solang wir alle 13&#8364; im monat zahlen

btw finds nur schlimm das alle immer gleich beleidigen müssen...soviel halt zum thema niedriger iq...nich wahr?


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

Hexalot schrieb:


> könnte aber auch 2010 subtrahiert mit 1992 sein...oder nich?


Wenn das bei dir der Fall ist tut mir das leid für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Piposus schrieb:


> Auch das fände ich nicht ok. Jeder, der 13 Euro bezahlt, muss Zugriff auf alle Möglichkeiten (nicht deren Ergebnisse) haben. Ansonsten müsste WoW gratis für jedermann verfügbar sein und die Features halt kostenpflichtig.



Jeder Spieler hat alles Möglichkeiten, ich habe die Möglichkeit raiden zugehen, oder es zulassen, Arthas zukillen, oder es zulassen, mir das dollste Equip zuholen, oder es zulassen.


----------



## Nios (21. April 2010)

Ich werfe Blizzard netmal Geldgeilheit vor,ne Firma ist zum Geld verdienen nunmal da,...solang es von genung Trott...ähm Kunden angenommen und gekauft wird (und die Zahlen bestätigen das!) ,hat Blizzard auch keinen Grund,seinen Kurs zu ändern..

So far..gz Blizz


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Hexalot schrieb:


> aber ma ganz ehrlich...bist du echt der meinung dass bald sets oder ähnliches angeboten werden?
> 
> solang wir alle 13&#8364; zahlen glaub ich das nich...auf kostenfreier basis könnzs ich mir vorstellen...aber nich solang wir alle 13&#8364; im monat zahlen



Ich kann es mir vorstellen, ja. Aber weisste was interessant ist? Auf unserem Server gilt das Mount jetzt schon als "Idiotenmarkierer". Ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass viele Spieler die Käufer (oder waren es deren Eltern?) genug /auslachen, womit dann wiederum diese Entwicklung im Itemshop einen Stopp finden könnte. Ich bin da aber auch kein Experte.



Nebola92 schrieb:


> Jeder Spieler hat alles Möglichkeiten, ich habe die Möglichkeit raiden zugehen, oder es zulassen, Arthas zukillen, oder es zulassen, mir das dollste Equip zuholen, oder es zulassen.



Ich habe doch eigentlich deutlich genug geschrieben, dass diese Möglichkeiten in den 13 Euro enthalten sein müssten oder? Ich habe Arthas gekillt, ich raide, ich habe ein "dolles" Equip.


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Ich kann es mir vorstellen, ja. Aber weisste was interessant ist? Auf unserem Server gilt das Mount jetzt schon als "Idiotenmarkierer". Ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass viele Spieler die Käufer (oder waren es deren Eltern?) genug /auslachen, womit dann wiederum diese Entwicklung im Itemshop einen Stopp finden könnte. Ich bin da aber auch kein Experte.



jaaa aber kucke doch ma...

warum geht diese comm wohl den bach runter...wegen dem egoismus untereinander...is in der richtigen welt leider auch nich anders...

und sorry aber wenn ihr andere dafür auslacht...seid ihr mindestens genauso...


----------



## Nexilein (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Auch wieder einer, welcher gar nicht auf mein Argument der indirekten Spielzerstörung eingeht. Erbärmlich, Tellerkante und so.



Wenn es einen echten Item Shop geben wird, dann nicht weil jemand ein Mount kauft, sondern weil die Mehrzahl der Spieler einen Itemshop möchte.
Da man zu dem Thema in der Regel aber ablehnende Kommentare aus der Community liest, gibt es keinen Grund in nächster Zeit mit einem Itemshop rechnen zu müssen.

Abgesehen davon, wäre es auch nicht schlimm wenn WoW "kaputt" gehen würde. Es ist ein Spiel, es gibt viele andere, und es wird noch viele geben die besser sind als WoW. Egal wie es mit WoW weitergeht, die Zukunft für MMORPG Spieler sieht alles andere als düster aus.

Und wer sich durch die Veränderungen in einem Computerspiel emotional zu sehr unter Druck gesetzt fühlt, sollte sich sowieso mal Gedanken machen. Manche Kommentare in die Richtung erinnern mich an einen Deathmetal Fanboy der gerade seinen Hamster geopfert hat, nur um zu erfahren das seine Lieblingsband garnicht aus Satanisten besteht; die singen nämlich nur über den Teufel weil es gut ankommt.
Und WoW ist eben auch nur ein Spiel, kein Lebensmittelpunkt, keine Konstante, und schon garnicht dafür Gedacht sich die Augen auszuheulen wenn es nichtmehr so ist wie früher...


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Hexalot schrieb:


> jaaa aber kucke doch ma...
> 
> warum geht diese comm wohl den bach runter...wegen dem egoismus untereinander...is in der richtigen welt leider auch nich anders...
> 
> und sorry aber wenn ihr andere dafür auslacht...seid ihr mindestens genauso...



Nein, weil wir die alten Werte retten möchten. Und nochmal: Bei diesem Mount geht es weder um Egoismus, noch um Neid. Sondern darum, dass die Käufer faktisch mit Goldkäufern gleichzusetzen sind. Wo keine Nachfrage, da kein Angebot.


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Nein, weil wir die alten Werte retten möchten. Und nochmal: Bei diesem Mount geht es weder um Egoismus, noch um Neid. Sondern darum, dass die Käufer faktisch mit Goldkäufern gleichzusetzen sind.



wenn ihr die alten werte verteidigen wollt versteh ich das...aber so verstehe doch...man kann feuer nicht mit feuer bekämpfen...so werdet ihr doch nur genauso...am besten ignoriert die dann doch einfach...geht mit diesen pferdebesitzern in keinen raid mehr oder was weiß ich...es wird eh nix mehr rückgängig gemacht werden...ein verlorener krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (21. April 2010)

Blizzard-Kunden kaufen halt jeden Scheiß. 

Wäre ein Totenkopf drauf hätten sie auch 50€ nehmen können.


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Hexalot schrieb:


> wenn ihr die alten werte verteidigen wollt versteh ich das...aber so verstehe doch...man kann feuer nicht mit feuer bekämpfen...so werdet ihr doch nur genauso...am besten ignoriert die dann doch einfach...geht mit diesen pferdebesitzern in keinen raid mehr oder was weiß ich...es wird eh nix mehr rückgängig gemacht werden...ein verlorener krieg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Krieg? Es ist kein Krieg, es ist eine simple Reaktion. Und ich gehe mit dem Main sowieso nur gildenintern raiden.


----------



## Chîllîne (21. April 2010)

Bei solchen Posts muss ich immer ein bischen schmunzeln, da man aus solchen "Ich arbeite lieber für dies oder das" Posts und "Jeder Gimp bekommt ja jetzt dies oder das" Posts ein gewisses gekränktes
Selbstwertgefühl rauszulesen ist. Ich denke das kommt einfach daher dass sich so viele leute sehr stark mit ihrem WoW Avatar Identifizieren dabei sich halt in "Ingame Erfolgen" in Glanz Sonnen und sich dann sehr darüber ärgern,
wenn sich andere die vielleicht nicht so viel "Zeit" oder "können" in ihren Avatar investieren sich schicke sachen einfach mit Euros kaufen können (was nicht heißt das nur Gelegenheitsspieler das Mount kaufen). Ich denke Fakt ist dass Leute die WoW als Spiel ansehen sich über solche banalen Diskussionen garkeinen Kopf machen.
Korrigiert mich wenn ich das Falsch sehe aber Zielt WoW nicht darauf hin mit anderen Leuten in Gesellschaft zu Spielen anstatt sich über Ausrüstungen oder Spielverhalten anderer auszulassen?
Ich perönlich kaufe mir das Reittier auch nicht weil ich mich persönlich einfach nicht dafür interessiere da ich andere Qualitäten als Mounts in dem Spiel genieße aber es ist doch ein Produkt wie jedes andere also kann man doch niemanden verurteilen dem das Mount die 20 Euro Wert sind.

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> Das sind meiner Meinung nach alles Irre und (das Schlimme kommt erst): Activision wird diesen Shop wegen den Irren massiv erweitern. Die Irren machen das Spiel (noch) kaputter, danke ihr Irren.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
Mich würde einfach mal Interessieren warum so ein Shop das Spiel kaputt machen soll?

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> Was hälst du von meiner These, dass durch den Kauf dieses Mounts Activision das Angebot bald auch auf Rüstungsteile ausweiten wird?


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Jetzt muss ich beim schreiben schonwieder grinsen. Ich glaube das Blizzard nicht einen Itemshop für Rüstungsteile anbieten wird sonst verlieren sie doch genau die Kuden wie ich oben beschrieben habe und das scheinen mir doch ziemlich viele zu sein.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]lG Chîllîne[/font]


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Krieg? Es ist kein Krieg, es ist eine simple Reaktion. Und ich gehe mit dem Main sowieso nur gildenintern raiden.



na des war doch nur eine beschreibung der ganzen situation, die wohl momentan herrscht

btw mein vernebelter freund...du hast es also nur für einen freund gekauft???

pipo du bist net gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gigrin (21. April 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> ich kaufe für 20 € lieber mein Kind was zu essen anstatt son Pixel mount. : )
> 
> 
> und ja ^^ die 12,99 hab ich trotzdem noch für ein Online spiel



Du bekommst keinen ordentlichen Satz zuststande und benutzt dein Kind um gegen dieses virtuelle Nichts für 20 Euro zu argumentieren?
Bedenklich in meinen Augen.


----------



## thezwelch (21. April 2010)

Ich glaub einfach, die meisten reagieren hier mit kindlichem Trotz.

Im grunde wollen die meisten hier es doch haben, obwohl sie hier herumheulen. Und das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass sie einfach keine Kreditkarte oder womit man beim Blizzshop sonst so zahlen muss haben. Vielleicht sind auch die Eltern einfach mal dagegen, weil sie nicht verstehen weshalb ihr Blag 20 Euro für ein paar Pixel ausgeben wollen - und denen kann ich es nichtmal verdenken, immerhin ists ne andere Generation.

Aber im endeffekt ist das herummosern ja nur eine reflektion des Menschlichen alltags. Muss man früh aufstehen und zur arbeit: wird gemeckert. Muss man sich um den Haushalt kümmern: wird gemeckert. Muss man aufs klo und das klopapier ist alle: wird gemeckert.
Muss man mit seiner freundin ins bett: wird gemeckert.

Wir menschen können doch nichts anderes mehr als meckern.

Was Blizzard und deren Vermarktungsstrategien angeht: Die machen die spiele ganz bestimmt nicht NUR um euch damit zu beglücken. Sie machen spiele, weil SIE spaß daran haben gute spiele zu machen und weil SIE damit Geld verdienen wollen UND können.

Sie können also etwas was viele andere nicht können. Neid kommt auf. Es wird gemeckert.
Die Arbeit die in so nem spiel steckt wird gern meist übersehen. Aber egal.. ich schweife ab.

Das Mount ist ne nette angelegenheit und ich gönne es jedem, der es sich kauft. Immerhin sieht es nett aus und ist nicht so ein 0815-Protodrache mit einer von 64bit-farbvariationen wie man ihn mit jedem vollständigen erfolg hinterhergeworfen bekommt.

Heutzutage ists meiner meinung nach fast schon schwieriger ne arbeit zu finden und 20 euro zu verdienen als ne sammlung von hardmodeerfolgen zusammenzukriegen.

soviel von meiner seite


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Chîllîne schrieb:


> Bei solchen Posts muss ich immer ein bischen schmunzeln, da man aus solchen "Ich arbeite lieber für dies oder das" Posts und "Jeder Gimp bekommt ja jetzt dies oder das" Posts ein gewisses gekränktes
> Selbstwertgefühl rauszulesen ist. Ich denke das kommt einfach daher dass sich so viele leute sehr stark mit ihrem WoW Avatar Identifizieren dabei sich halt in "Ingame Erfolgen" in Glanz Sonnen und sich dann sehr darüber ärgern,
> wenn sich andere die vielleicht nicht so viel "Zeit" oder "können" in ihren Avatar investieren sich schicke sachen einfach mit Euros kaufen können (was nicht heißt das nur Gelegenheitsspieler das Mount kaufen). Ich denke Fakt ist dass Leute die WoW als Spiel ansehen sich über solche banalen Diskussionen garkeinen Kopf machen.
> Korrigiert mich wenn ich das Falsch sehe aber Zielt WoW nicht darauf hin mit anderen Leuten in Gesellschaft zu Spielen anstatt sich über Ausrüstungen oder Spielverhalten anderer auszulassen?
> ...


- Das Spielverhalten hat mit einem externen Pet-/Mount-/Itemshop gar nichts zu tun. Und ich find es durchaus ok, wenn man die ingame Faceroller auf ihr Spielverhalten hinweist bzw. auf sie "verzichtet".
- Du würdest dich noch wundern, wie egal gerade den "Pros" (keiner ist wirklich ein "Pro", ausser er spielt bei den Top5 Gilden) Epixxe sind. Heute ist eh alles gleich, der Unterschied wird vom Skill bestimmt.
- Auch Du verstehst nicht, worum es hier geht. Grosse Nachfrage nach einem doofen, nutzlosen Mount = viel grössere Nachfrage nach Epixxen für die Faceroller. Nicht in den 13 Euro enthalten, wohlgemerkt.


----------



## KenosDark (21. April 2010)

Ich weiß echt nicht warum sich die deutsche Community sich darüber so aufregt? Die anderen Mit-Spieler-Länder sehen es positiv, nur WIR die deutsche Spielergemeinschaft haben wir was daran aus zusetzen sowas wie, "mimimi ich hab keine kreditkarte und keine 20 euros darum find ich das färt doof" oder sowas wie "Pah das Ding ist hässlich, ich würds net mal geschenkt haben".

 So etwas sieht man im Leben öfters, der eine fährt ein Irgendne-Große-Auto-Marke, man denk "Mensch piepmatz verlängerung", aber mal ganz ehrlich, ihr würdet auch gerne ne dicke Karre fahren, es macht wirklich Spaß und Laune. Man wird beNEIDet und die Leute reden über einen, zwar schlecht, aber sie reden, wie hat mal eine Person mal gesagt, dessen Namen mir jetzt nicht einfällt, "schlimmer als über jemanden zu reden ist als über jemanden nicht zu reden". Das ist das Stichwort, NEID mehr nicht, ich werde mich Outen indem ich mir das Himmelsross zugelegt habe und nein ich habe keine Kreditkarte aber es gibt eine nette Anlauf stelle im Inet, der diesem Abschafft und absolut Legal und Sicher ist.

Nun Flamet mich, ihr Neidkinder, denn Mitleid bekommt ihr geschenkt und Neid müsst ihr euch erarbeiten, dies sollte ein Leitsatz in eurem Leben werden!


----------



## Nebola (21. April 2010)

Hexalot schrieb:


> na auf dich...



Ah ok.

Er meinte das wäre cool, und 310% schnell oder so, da er unterwegs war sollte ich ihm das Ding, holen, nach 2 Stunden Warteweit steht dann das nur Kreditkarte geht.

Kreditkarte hat er aber net, dann meinte er was von Ebay das es da auch anders mit bezahlen geht, aber tja, ich habe keinen Ebay Acc.

Aber er ist froh darüber, weil wie er sagt "Gut das es net geklappt hat, jetzt läufte jeder Depp damit rum" zu denen er dann auch gehört hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Ich weiß echt nicht warum sich die deutsche Community sich darüber so aufregt? Die anderen Mit-Spieler-Länder sehen es positiv, nur WIR die deutsche Spielergemeinschaft haben wir was daran aus zusetzen sowas wie, "mimimi ich hab keine kreditkarte und keine 20 euros darum find ich das färt doof" oder sowas wie "Pah das Ding ist hässlich, ich würds net mal geschenkt haben".
> 
> So etwas sieht man im Leben öfters, der eine fährt ein BMW, man denk "Mensch piepmatz verlängerung", aber mal ganz ehrlich, ihr würdet auch gerne ne dicke Karre fahren, es macht wirklich Spaß und Laune. Man wird beNEIDet und die Leute reden über einen, zwar schlecht, aber sie reden, wie hat mal eine Person mal gesagt, dessen Namen mir jetzt nicht einfällt, "schlimmer als über jemanden zu reden ist als über jemanden nicht zu reden". Das ist das Stichwort, NEID mehr nicht, ich werde mich Outen indem ich mir das Himmelsross zugelegt habe und nein ich habe keine Kreditkarte aber es gibt eine nette Anlauf stelle im Inet, der diesem Abschafft und absolut Legal und Sicher ist.
> 
> Nun Flamet mich, ihr Neidkinder, denn Mitleid bekommt ihr geschenkt und Neid müsst ihr euch erarbeiten, dies sollte ein Leitsatz in eurem Leben werden!




meine meinung


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ah ok.
> 
> Er meinte das wäre cool, und 310% schnell oder so, da er unterwegs war sollte ich ihm das Ding, holen, nach 2 Stunden Warteweit steht dann das nur Kreditkarte geht.
> 
> ...



btw ich denke ma dass det vieh meinem pala gut stehen würde...aber nee ham zuviele...da sind wa ma einer meinung heute abend...wer hätte det jedacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss ma meene sig aktualisieren...der is da ja noch 70


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Ich weiß echt nicht warum sich die deutsche Community sich darüber so aufregt? Die anderen Mit-Spieler-Länder sehen es positiv, nur WIR die deutsche Spielergemeinschaft haben wir was daran aus zusetzen sowas wie, "mimimi ich hab keine kreditkarte und keine 20 euros darum find ich das färt doof" oder sowas wie "Pah das Ding ist hässlich, ich würds net mal geschenkt haben".



Der Tellerrand ist nicht die Grenze: http://forums.worldo...261190531&sid=1



> I think it is extremely unfortunate that we are starting to see F2P (Free To Play) microtransactions in a game that we already pay a service fee for, not to mention the upfront costs of purchases the base retail game and its following expansion packs.
> 
> 2009/2010 is certainly the era of DLC. Quite frankly I think any game or service that requires upfront retail costs as well as perpetual service fees to use the service should *not* include microtransactions or paid downloadable content. Period.
> 
> ...



Schon einer der ersten Poster. Weiter hab ich nicht gelesen, aber wird wie in DE verlaufen.


----------



## Chîllîne (21. April 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Auch Du verstehst nicht, worum es hier geht. Grosse Nachfrage nach einem doofen, nutzlosen Mount = viel grössere Nachfrage nach Epixxen für die Faceroller. Nicht in den 13 Euro enthalten, wohlgemerkt.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ist klar eine subjektive Meinung. Wenn man so argumentieren könnte dann kann man auch sagen zB. DVD-Player sind nutzlos aber dennoch kaufen sie sich viele weil jene leute einen subjektiven Nutzen draus haben.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen was er kauft und wenn dieses Reittier schon über 100.000 mal verkauft wurde dann schneints wohl nen relativ großen subjektiven Nutzen in der Community zu haben.[/font]


----------



## Nios (21. April 2010)

Ich finde,Blizzard macht nur 2 Fehler:

1. Die sollten  net alle paar Wochen immer mal kleckerweise ein,zwei items in den Shop packen,sondern gleich ne Kollektion,damt die Server mal neben der tristen Gleichheit mal n	bisserl Abwechslung reinbekommen..und nicht jeder 2te auf dem gleichen Vieh sitzt/das gleiche an hat.

2. Blizzard würde wesentlich mehr Käufer haben,wenn sie sich auf den europäischen ,bzw den deutschen Markt einstellen würden..zwecks Zahlungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Chîllîne schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ist klar eine subjektive Meinung. Wenn man so argumentieren könnte dann kann man auch sagen zB. DVD-Player sind nutzlos aber dennoch kaufen sie sich viele weil jene leute einen subjektiven Nutzen draus haben.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen was er kauft und wenn dieses Reittier schon über 100.000 mal verkauft wurde dann schneints wohl nen relativ großen subjektiven Nutzen in der Community zu haben.[/font]



Nur bezahle ich kein Privatunternehmen dafür, dass ich das Recht habe, einen DVD-Player *[zusätzlich zur schon vorhandenen Bezahlung]* zu kaufen. Verstanden?


----------



## Dragilu (21. April 2010)

Ich mag das Mount einfach nicht aber wer es mag bitte ist halt Geschmacks Sache würde ich mal sagen ^^


----------



## Chîllîne (21. April 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Nur bezahle ich kein Privatunternehmen dafür, dass ich das Recht habe, einen DVD-Player zu kaufen. Verstanden?


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Nein, habe ich nicht verstanden. Ich verstehe nicht worauf du hinaus willst du zahlst doch nicht an Blizzard um das recht zu haben ein Mount zu besitzen du kaufst dir ein speziell erhältliches Mount.[/font]


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Chîllîne schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nein, habe ich nicht verstanden. Ich verstehe nicht worauf du hinaus willst du zahlst doch nicht an Blizzard um das recht zu haben ein Mount zu besitzen du kaufst dir ein speziell erhältliches Mount.[/font]



Ich mir nicht, nein. Und eben, genau. Zusätzlich zu den schon vorhandenen Abogebühren, denn ohne die bräuchte man es nicht zu kaufen, da noch weniger Nutzen.

/Edit: Wird mit einem inaktiven Account wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren, ka ich war noch nie im Gayshop, äääh Pet-/Mountshop.


----------



## Chîllîne (21. April 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Ich mir nicht, nein. Und eben, genau. Zusätzlich zu den schon vorhandenen Abogebühren, denn ohne die bräuchte man es nicht zu kaufen, da noch weniger Nutzen.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich kann aber immer noch nicht nachvollziehen warum das unrecht sein soll. Wenn ich mir ein Internetspiel zb WoW kaufe dann ist es doch auch nur nützlich in Verbindung eines Internetvertrages einer Privaten Firma aber da ist doch nichts schlimmes bei?[/font]


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Chîllîne schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich kann aber immer noch nicht nachvollziehen warum das unrecht sein soll. Wenn ich mir ein Internetspiel zb WoW kaufe dann ist es doch auch nur nützlich in Verbindung eines Internetvertrages einer Privaten Firma aber da ist doch nichts schlimmes bei?[/font]



Unrecht ist es nicht, das habe ich nie behauptet. Auch Cheaten, Hacken, Goldhandel ingame, alles nicht nach staatlichem Recht illegal. Aber es zerstört das Spiel.

/PS: Die "Internetfirma" bzw. der Provider verlangt aber kein Geld von dir, damit Du dir WoW kaufen kannst. Du vergleichst hier Bananen mit Kokosnüssen.


----------



## Chîllîne (21. April 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Unrecht ist es nicht, das habe ich nie behauptet. Auch Cheaten, Hacken, Goldhandel ingame, alles nicht nach Staatlichem recht illegal. Aber es zerstört das Spiel.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Da kann ich nur meine Frage wiederholen warum der Petshop das Spiel zerstören soll? Ist wieder nur eine behauptung ohne Fakten.[/font]


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Kann man auch ganze Threads reporten?
> Dieser Thread nimmt unnormale Ausmasse an.
> Hoffentlich ist hier bald zu.
> Diese Community kann nicht diskutieren oder die Meinung bzw. Geschmäcker von anderen tolerieren.



Du bist das allerbeste Beispiel, /Gesichtspalme.



> Da kann ich nur meine Frage wiederholen warum der Petshop das Spiel zerstören soll? Ist wieder nur eine behauptung ohne Fakten.


Weil der Petshop durch die grosse Nachfrage nicht das Ende der "Geschichte" sein wird.


----------



## Nios (21. April 2010)

Weil der Petshop durch die grosse Nachfrage nicht das Ende der "Geschichte" sein wird.



Sagt wer?


----------



## Chîllîne (21. April 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> Weil der Petshop durch die grosse Nachfrage nicht das Ende der "Geschichte" sein wird.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das bleibt abzuwarten inwieweit sie diesen Shop erweitern möchten aber es macht doch den eigentlichen Spielinhalt wie zB. PvP, PvE oder Rp nicht weniger qualitativ?[/font]


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Chîllîne schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das bleibt abzuwarten inwieweit sie diesen Shop erweitern möchten aber es macht doch den eigentlichen Spielinhalt wie zB. PvP, PvE oder Rp nicht weniger qualitativ?[/font]



Sag mal, glaubst Du, es geht Activision momentan um die Qualität? WoW ist im Moment eine Milchkuh, die gemolken wird bis sie stirbt. Und sehrwohl würden im Shop erhältliche Rüstungsteile meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach das Spiel negativ beeinflussen. Der erste Schritt ist ja mit dem Mount schon getan. Man hätte alle Sachen aus dem Pet-/Mountshop auch ingame (durch Zeit-/Goldaufwand) verfügbar machen müssen, dann wäre das ehemalige Blizzard seinem Weg treu geblieben. Aber hier wurde definitiv die falsche Abzweigung gewählt.


----------



## Chîllîne (21. April 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Sag mal, glaubst Du, es geht Activision momentan um die Qualität? WoW ist im Moment eine Milchkuh, die gemolken wird bis sie stirbt. Und sehrwohl würden im Shop erhältliche Rüstungsteile meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach das Spiel negativ beeinflussen. Der erste Schritt ist ja mit dem Mount schon getan. Man hätte alle Sachen aus dem Pet-/Mountshop auch ingame (durch Zeit-/Goldaufwand) verfügbar machen müssen, dann wäre das ehemalige Blizzard seinem Weg treu geblieben. Aber hier wurde definitiv die falsche Abzweigung gewählt


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich glaube nicht das ein so großes Unternehmen wie Blizzard so kurzfristig rechnet und die Kunden nicht auf lange Zeit behalten möchte. Jedes unternehmen ist darauf hinaus ihr Produkt so lange wie möglich "konsumierbar" zu machen.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Und selbst wenn du recht haben solltest ist es doch nicht aufgabe der Com dies zu durchschauen und gegebenfalls sogar wie du warscheinlich vorhast zu "verhindern". Wenn es so sein sollte dann Spielt man halt ein anderes mmorpg.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aber das wird mit sicherheit nich ziel Blizzards Seite zu sein.[/font]


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Chîllîne schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich glaube nicht das ein so großes Unternehmen wie Blizzard so kurzfristig rechnet und die Kunden nicht auf lange Zeit behalten möchte. Jedes unternehmen ist darauf hinaus ihr Produkt so lange wie möglich "konsumierbar" zu machen.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und selbst wenn du recht haben solltest ist es doch nicht aufgabe der Com dies zu durchschauen und gegebenfalls sogar wie du warscheinlich vorhast zu "verhindern". Wenn es so sein sollte dann Spielt man halt ein *anderes mmorpg.*[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aber das wird mit sicherheit nich ziel Blizzards Seite zu sein.[/font]



Doch, langfristig.


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Sag mal, glaubst Du, es geht Activision momentan um die Qualität? WoW ist im Moment eine Milchkuh, die gemolken wird bis sie stirbt. Und sehrwohl würden im Shop erhältliche Rüstungsteile meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach das Spiel negativ beeinflussen.



Möp. Soweit sind wir noch lange nicht. Und du kannst dir etwaige bessere Mounts erspielen, musst nur die Augen aufmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Teil ist, wie bisher alle anderen Sachen aus dem Blizzshop, ein Sammlerstück. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Chîllîne (21. April 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Doch, langfristig.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Naja darüber kann man nicht weiter diskutieren, weil jeder weitere Satz nur Spekulation wäre.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Möp. Soweit sind wir noch lange nicht. Und du kannst dir etwaige bessere Mounts erspielen, musst nur die Augen aufmachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch Du verstehst es nicht. Ich habe ein sehr seltenes Mount (ingame verfügbar!). Jedoch mach ich mir Sorgen wegen dem Itemshop. Im Übrigen pose ich mit diesem sehr seltenen Mount auch nicht rum, weil dann einige Whispers eintreffen, welche ich vor dem Raid durch Raidvorbereitung nicht haben möchte und auch nicht unhöflich erscheinen möchte. Es geht um den Weg, welchen Activision einschlägt und fortführen wird, es geht darum, dass jeder Käufer dieses Mounts den (meiner Meinung nach) total falschen Weg bestätigt und die Manager bekräftigt, diesen massiv auszuweiten.



Chîllîne schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]sign[/font]




Krass, haste nen Post mehr im Counter.


----------



## Saberclaw (21. April 2010)

Ich verweise gerne nochmal hierauf: TRH - That retarded horse (keine Sorge, das ist ein youtube-link und verlasst euch nicht eine Waschmaschine zu kaufen)

Dank Karius habe ich durch dieses Video ein Licht am Ende des kosumgeilen Tunnels gesehen.


Was die hohen Zahlen an Käufern angeht, da lässt sich nicht viel dazu sagen. Es ist das erste mount zum kaufen für WoW. Ein mount, dass einen komplett neuen Look hat und einen von der Masse abhebt (naja eig. nicht mehr, da gefühlt jeder 2te so ein Scheiss-Ding hat!) für Geld ohne Aufwand zu bekommen ist schon reizvoll, wenn auch nicht gerade erstrebenswert.
Ich dachte anfangs, dass es eig. ganz cool aussieht, aber seitdem ich die ersten in Dalaran habe rumlaufen sehen in der Masse der Spieler... Das sieht einfach total behämmert aus oO

Da kommt ein fetter, haariger Taurenkrieger auf dieser zierlichen und durchsichtigen Pegasusverarsche angeritten... Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, das sieht schlimmer aus, als Tauren auf Falkenschreitern. Paladinen, egal von welcher Fraktion, verzeihe ich hingegen gerne für diesen Missgriff. Auch wenn sie einem via Facerolling im BG über die Wupper schicken bevor man Angstblase sagen kann... durch das mount sind sie dann genug gestraft, sodass es das wieder wettmacht :-)
Aber genug der Hasstiraden.

Fakt ist, dass das nicht das einzige mount bleiben wird und weitere dämliche Nachfolger kommen werden, die wieder von tausenden "Ich bin äpik!"-Spielern gekauft werden... 
Gut für Blizzard (wäre blöd, wenn die das nicht ausnutzen würden als Unternehmen), schlecht für die Nerven der WoW-Spieler (wie mich).


So long, Saberclaw



P.S.: Da sieht man btw. mal wieder, dass die Bild nur Scheisse zu berichten hat.


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

Xan schrieb:


> Das hier mal wieder keiner keinem was gönnt und gleich beleidigt wird, ist mal wieder typisch. Ein einfaches "mir gefällt das Mount nicht" oder "Dafür sind mir die 20&#8364; zu schade" oder, mal ganz ehrlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



verdammt...diesen post hab ich ja völlig übersehen...so siehts aus...geht ma für 20&#8364; knüppeln aufm bau oder ähnliches wie unsereins...aber neeeeeeeeeeeee

wird ja gleich wieder mit nem niedrigen iq gekontert....grad über diese leute schmeissen wir uns hier wech...im leben von nix plan aber rumkotze

kommt ma zu mir auf de maloche...steine könntet ihr schleppen bis ihr schwarz werdet...und ich sitz mitm bierchen daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für 20&#8364; könnt ihr vier stunden knüppeln und ich grad mal ne halbe std

denn die meisten wärn wohl meine kleenen lehrlinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chîllîne (21. April 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Fakt ist, dass das nicht das einzige mount bleiben wird und weitere dämliche Nachfolger kommen werden, die wieder von tausenden "Ich bin äpik!"-Spielern gekauft werden...
> Gut für Blizzard (wäre blöd, wenn die das nicht ausnutzen würden als Unternehmen), schlecht für die Nerven der WoW-Spieler (wie mich)


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Würde mich interessieren was dir an den gekauften Mounts auf die nerven geht? Riecht für mich einfach wieder bischen nach Intoleranz.[/font]


----------



## Piposus (21. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ohh ein Lichtblick ^^
> Wirklich unnormal die Community ^^
> 
> @alle anderen
> ...



Für das Hobby Geld zu bezahlen und für die Ausübung dessen im Speziellen dann nochmals ist relativ bescheuert. Oder nicht? Aber ich gebs für heute auf, hat doch hier keinen Sinn. Wird übrigens möglicherweise nen Doppelpost werden, ist mir nun auch egal.


----------



## KenosDark (21. April 2010)

ich freu mich auf riesige reitbare spacehamster oh ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

KenosDark schrieb:


> ich freu mich auf riesige reitbare spacehamster oh ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo die wärn der hammer....wär mir 50€ wert son teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chîllîne (21. April 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich verweise gerne nochmal hierauf: [/font]TRH - That retarded horse [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif](keine Sorge, das ist ein youtube-link und verlasst euch nicht eine Waschmaschine zu kaufen)[/font]


[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]

Dazu kann ich auch nur sagen Intoleranz in Ironie verpackt.


----------



## MrBlaki (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Für das Hobby Geld zu bezahlen und für die Ausübung dessen im Speziellen dann nochmals ist relativ bescheuert. Oder nicht? Aber ich gebs für heute auf, hat doch hier keinen Sinn. Wird übrigens möglicherweise nen Doppelpost werden, ist mir nun auch egal.



Nein.
Mehr muss ich eigentlich nicht schreiben ^^
Schande über mein Haupt, aber ich stelle einen Vergleich mit dem RL an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


z.B: Du gibst im Monat 40€ für deine Eisenbahn aus, weil du Spass dran hast.
Im Laden siehst du dann aufeinmal eine richtig tolle Lock, was machst du? Du findest sie so toll dass du sie kaufst.

Damit will ich sagen, das die Leute die sich das Mount kaufen, 13€ im Monat ausgeben aber als sie dieses Mount gesehen haben, konnten sie nicht anders als es sich zu gönnen und investierten 20€ mehr.
Weil es ihr Hobby ist dieses Spiel zu spielen genau wie vielleicht der ein oder andere Spass an seiner Eisenbahn hatt.
Was ist daran schlimm?
Die Erklärung will ich nun aber mal hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Nein.
> Mehr muss ich eigentlich nicht schreiben ^^
> Schande über mein Haupt, aber ich stelle einen Vergleich mit dem RL an
> 
> ...



jawoooooll...

du gefällst mir


----------



## KenosDark (21. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Nein.
> Mehr muss ich eigentlich nicht schreiben ^^
> Schande über mein Haupt, aber ich stelle einen Vergleich mit dem RL an
> 
> ...



Ganz Einfach, andere können sich sich diese super krasse dolle Lok net leisten und versuchen es den jenigen zu vermiesen die es gern hätten bzw haben. So einfach ist dies Watson!

ach Piposus du machst dich lüstig über diese 2-3 wörter posts und fabrizierst selber diesen geistigen dünnpfiff


----------



## Chîllîne (21. April 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Nein.
> Mehr muss ich eigentlich nicht schreiben ^^
> Schande über mein Haupt, aber ich stelle einen Vergleich mit dem RL an
> 
> ...


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Jo endlich mal wieder nen Post mit ner rein objektiven Meinung ohne unangebrachten und intoleranten Behauptungen.[/font]


----------



## MrBlaki (21. April 2010)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Ganz Einfach, andere können sich sich diese super krasse dolle Lok net leisten und versuchen es den jenigen zu vermiesen die es gern hätten bzw haben. So einfach ist dies Watson!
> 
> ach Piposus du machst dich lüstig über diese 2-3 wörter posts und fabrizierst selber diesen geistigen dünnpfiff



Tja ^^
Aber die Leute die es sich Leisten können müssen sich wohl kaum vor denen die es nicht können Rechfertigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die haben sich die 20€ schliesslich auch irgendwo verdient.

Jeder kann arbeiten gehen und sich das Mount ganz schnell verdienen wenn er will.
Die Leute die unter 16 zähle ich jetzt mal nicht mit.


----------



## KenosDark (21. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Tja ^^
> Aber die Leute die es sich Leisten können müssen sich wohl kaum vor denen die es nicht können Rechfertigen
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ich vorhin schon sagte, ich habe keine Kreditkarte und habe das Mount trotzdem durch einen "Prepaid" Mastercard aus dem Internet, aber hier schließt sich die frage wegen dem erarbeiten des Mounts, was machsde lieber? 4 Stunden oder mehr grundlos und stupide rum zu Grinden oder zu Arbeiten? Ich ziehe das Arbeiten vor, meine Arbeit macht mir sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Tja ^^
> Aber die Leute die es sich Leisten können müssen sich wohl kaum vor denen die es nicht können Rechfertigen
> 
> 
> ...



siiiiiiign!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

btw habs mount noch immer nich...nur für die miesen kollegen hier....


----------



## MrBlaki (21. April 2010)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Wie ich vorhin schon sagte, ich habe keine Kreditkarte und habe das Mount trotzdem durch einen "Prepaid" Mastercard aus dem Internet, aber hier schließt sich die frage wegen dem erarbeiten des Mounts, was machsde lieber? 4 Stunden oder mehr grundlos und stupide rum zu Grinden oder zu Arbeiten? Ich ziehe das Arbeiten vor, meine Arbeit macht mir sehr viel Spaß.



Ok, vergiss meinen Post xD
Ich glaube wir sind einer Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Bin off, wenn noch einer was zu meinem Post sagen will soll er mir eine PN schreiben und mich zuflamen ;D


----------



## KenosDark (21. April 2010)

Leider ist unsere kleine Mimose so still geworden, glaube morgen nach der Schule geht das Flamen der Masse weiter...


----------



## grimrott (21. April 2010)

Verstehe garnicht wie man über die Leute herziehen kann die sich für 20€ das Mount kaufen, während man selbst JEDEN MONAT 13€ hinblättert um genau die gleichen "Pixel" anzustarren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xhubi (21. April 2010)

Ich zitiere einen weisen Spieler:

"Manche noobs kaufen sich Schokoriegel für 1-2&#8364;, die nichtmal gesund sind und von denen man keine 2 Minuten was hat"


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

Hexalot schrieb:


> btw habs mount noch immer nich...nur für die miesen kollegen hier....



aber ich lad euch trotzdem gern zu mir auf de arbeit ein...nen paar unqualifizierte, die für uns de drecksarbeit für 5 euro die stunde machen können wor immer gebrauchen...nich wahr mein nebliger....soviel zu niedrigem iq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...wo isser denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (21. April 2010)

Chîllîne schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Würde mich interessieren was dir an den gekauften Mounts auf die nerven geht? Riecht für mich einfach wieder bischen nach Intoleranz.[/font]




Richtig gerochen.

Ich habe generell nichts dagegen, wenn Leute Hello Kitty Zeug in Massen kaufen, weil sies toll finden oder ähnliches schräges Zeug...
Auch wenn sie dafür einen Haufen Geld ausgeben, ihre Sache, ihr Geld, wunderbar.

Aber bei diesem mount ist mir der Kragen geplatzt.
Der Grund dafür ist einfach, dass sich Blizz bei vielen incl. mir mit seinem shop unbeliebt gemacht hat. Los gings mit dem Panda und Lil'KT. Das war heiß in der Diskussion und letztendlich wars dann ok.
Und dann schmeißen die dieses abgrundtief hässliche Ding auf den Markt und jeder zückt wie blöd seine Kredikarte und schiebt Activision noch mehr Kohle in den allerwertesten.
20€ sind in meinen Augen einfach zu viel für das Ding. Es hat weder Sammlerwert noch sonst irgendwas.

Die Leute lassen sich abzocken. Nicht dass ich mir das Ding kaufen würde, wenns nur einen Cent kosten würde...

Was mir also neben dem Mount an sich auf den Sack geht sind die Leute, die sich über den Tisch ziehen lassen.


Wie auch immer. Es wird immer zwei Seiten geben. 
Die Leute, die das Ding toll finden aus welchen Gründen auch immer und diejenigen, die es hässlich finden und jeden auslachen der für den Mist 20€ geblecht hat.
Damit muss man leben.


----------



## Chîllîne (21. April 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Die Leute lassen sich abzocken. Nicht dass ich mir das Ding kaufen würde, wenns nur einen Cent kosten würde...
> 
> Was mir also neben dem Mount an sich auf den Sack geht sind die Leute, die sich über den Tisch ziehen lassen.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich finde deine Fürsorge ja Ehrenwert nur ist es ja wieder deine Subjektive Meinung dass die Leute sich übern Tisch ziehen lassen, denn jene welche sich[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]dieses Mount kaufen sehen darin ja ihren Nutzen.[/font]


----------



## Hexalot (21. April 2010)

Chîllîne schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich finde deine Fürsorge ja Ehrenwert nur ist es ja wieder deine Subjektive Meinung dass die Leute sich übern Tisch ziehen lassen, denn jene welche sich[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]dieses Mount kaufen sehen darin ja ihren Nutzen.[/font]



unter abzocken versteh ich auch was anderes...


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. April 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Auch Du verstehst es nicht. Ich habe ein sehr seltenes Mount (ingame verfügbar!). Jedoch mach ich mir Sorgen wegen dem Itemshop. Im Übrigen pose ich mit diesem sehr seltenen Mount auch nicht rum, weil dann einige Whispers eintreffen, welche ich vor dem Raid durch Raidvorbereitung nicht haben möchte und auch nicht unhöflich erscheinen möchte. Es geht um den Weg, welchen Activision einschlägt und fortführen wird, es geht darum, dass jeder Käufer dieses Mounts den (meiner Meinung nach) total falschen Weg bestätigt und die Manager bekräftigt, diesen massiv auszuweiten.


Also du packst dein seltenes Mount aus Höflichkeit anderer gegenüber nicht aus? Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere weil du nicht möchtest, dass jemand neidisch auf dich wird. Gut, das kann ich soweit nachvollziehen. Aber gerade jemand wie du, der vor Sensibilität und offensichtlicher Nettigkeit strotzt sollte tolerieren, dass Spieler auf ein Angebot des Spieleherstellers eingehen dürfen.

Sobald ich anfange mir Rüstungsteile aus der (noch nicht vorhandenen) Rüstungsabteilung im BlizzShop zu kaufen, dann kannst du mich an den Pranger stellen. Selbiges gilt nicht für zukünftige Ereignisse! Deinen Strom beziehst du aus den regionalen Netzen die auch mit Atomenergie gespeist werden. Überlegen sich jetzt die Betreiber der AKWs anstatt Energie aus kontrollierten Kernreaktionen auf lauter kleine Hamster im Rad umzusteigen, sorgst du dann durch die damaligen (auch durch dich verursachten Gewinne) dafür, dass arme kleine Lebewesen für jeden Pixel um ihr Leben rennen müssen? 

Und da frage ich mich allmählich was wirklich schlimmer ist: Blizz Geld in den Rachen zu werfen oder andere Menschen zu diskriminieren weil sie nicht so denken oder handeln wie man selbst. "Man bist du doof 20 Tacken für so nen Shice auszugeben" sind da noch nette Worte. Das Video war Benzin im Feuer der Herzen der nicht-Mount-Käufer. "Wenn man jemanden mit dem Mount sieht weiß man sofort wen man auf jeden Fall nicht in die Gruppe laden sollte."

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. April 2010)

Thread wird bearbeitet.

Edit: Es wurden Beiträge entfernt. Weitere Post mit "ein-Wort-Antworten", Beleidigungen, OFF-Topic, Niedermachung anderer Leute Meinung in einem agressiven Ton und ähnliche Flames werden nun mit Schreibsperren belohnt.


----------



## Murfy (21. April 2010)

Also was ich hier so lese, da kommt mir langsam die Idee auf...

Sind das vielleicht die Leute die 24/7 vor WoW hängen, alles in WoW machen um Sachen zu bekommen, dann sehen dass irgendwer für läpische 20€ ein tolles Mount bekommt und darüber frustriert sind? 

Was weiß ich wieso, ob sie nun nicht geld sch**** oder nicht die Möglichkeit haben es sich zu kaufen.

Habe jetzt ca. eineinhalb Wochen kein WoW gezockt (Nein ich höre nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mich hat nur die Lust auf ein anderes Game gepackt dass ich jetzt erstmal durchhaben will) und habe nur von Kollegen gehört, "schon wieder diese dumme Pferd", "Das hat echt jeder", "dieser Müll".

Und? Dann lasst ihnen doch ihren "Müll". Wenn sie Geld dafür ausgeben wollen/können, dann sollen sie's doch. Das Mount würfelt euch nicht die Epics im Raid weg... hier wird mal wieder viel Wind um nichts gemacht...

Achja und gut finde ichs dass hier von manchen erwähnt wird dass es schlussendlich nur ein Hobby ist (oder stört es euch wenn sich ein Freizeitmaler ne neue Stafelei kauf?) oder das es mit dem Rauchen verglichen wird (5 Tage rauchen oder auf ewig ein Mount in WoW haben?).

In dem Sinne, wer's haben will, kanns haben, wenns stört, der soll ruhe geben, er wird damit eh nichts bewegen.


----------



## AngelAlita (21. April 2010)

Also, ich mag das Mount, obwohl ich sagen muss, das ich z. B. meinen Chopper etc nicht dafür eintausche oder z. B. mit dem Tauren ist es doch eine Überlegung wert es nicht zu benutzen, weil ich schon immer fand, das Tauren schon auf den Talbuks zum Kotzen aussehn T_T

Allerdings hat das Mount für mich eigentlich eher praktischen Nutzen... ich muss in Zukunft mit jedem Char einfach nur noch bei einem nähergelegenden Reitlehrer reitenlernen ... nie mehr mit z. B. meinem Troll bis ans "Ende der Welt" laufen nur um mir die Raptor zu holen. Alles in allem ist es auch eine Goldersparung nicht immer extra ein neues Flugmount holen zu müssen ^^


----------



## _Flare_ (21. April 2010)

Ich persönlich finde das Pferd hässlich - dass es jeder 2. hat macht die Sache nicht besser ^^ 

Ich würde unglaublich gern den Windreiter haben ... aber dafür hab ich keine Kreditkarte =/


----------



## byob82 (21. April 2010)

Mir is es egal. Mount is Mount. Obs jetzt Blau durchsichtig is und jeder hat oder obs ein Mammut is das fast jeder hat is wurscht.. wers kauft wird schon wissen warum ^^

LG


----------



## Obsurd (21. April 2010)

ich würde es niemals kaufen die 20 euro würde ich lieber für was anderes ausgeben.

aber dennoch, mit dem hat Blizz wieder mega viel Geld gemacht, was ich noch gut finde ^^


----------



## Gnorfal (21. April 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach, sieht das Pferd absolut nicht schön aus. Nen Tauren drauf gesehen im Spiel, gibts etwas, das blöder aussehen kann??
Nunja, wer das Geld übrig hat UND das für so etwas ausgeben möchte: der solls tun.

Hier mein Tip an Blizzard: 

Macht T10,5 oder Frostmarken kaufbar im Shop und ihr werdet mehr Geld einspielen, als mit so nem Mount.

Zwar wird das Geschrei in Foren groß sein, aber keine Angst: die, die am lautesten schreien, werden das meiste Geld ausgeben.


----------



## zwera (21. April 2010)

ich habs mir gekauft..^^
warum??? weil ich es schön finde,es mir leisten kann und einfach mal lust hatte 20 euro sinnlos auszugeben..
iwo muss das erarbeitete geld ja hin...und was interessiert mich ob blizz sich ne dicke nase verdient dabei...
weil sonst dürft ich ja auch net mehr bei ikea einfkaufen, da jeder dort einkaufen tut..^^


----------



## Rainaar (21. April 2010)

tamirok schrieb:


> ich arbeite lieber für meine mounts^^



Wann merkt eigentlich der letzte Vollspaten das WOW keine ARBEIT ist und keine besonderen Anforderungen stellt.
Zudem bekommt man die meisten Dinge in WOW durch Würfelglück, also einer Sache die von Arbeit wohl am weitesten entfernt ist.

Ob man sich nur so ein Mount kauft oder nicht is mir völlig latte. Eventuell würd ich sogar auch mal ein Mount kaufen, wenn es mit besonders gut gefällt.
Nur _das_ Vieh ist häßlich, ebenso wie das "WerbteinenFreund" Mount.


----------



## Lintflas (21. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Zu euch sagt doch auch keiner du bist blöd weil du 20 Euro mehr für Extraleistungen in einem Fitnessstudio zahlst.



Das würde auch niemand sagen. Im Fitnessstudio ist das Geld auch gut angelegt, aber ich würde mir ganz sicher kein hässliches Mount für 20€ kaufen, 
das rein rechtlich betrachtet auch nach dem Kauf Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment bleibt. Außerdem geht es dabei ums Prinzip. Abgesehen davon, 
dass ich niemals echtes Geld für virtuelle Items ausgeben würde, sollte man Blizzards Gier einfach nicht unterstützen.
Wenn Blizzard nämlich merkt, dass man durch den Item Shop ordentlich Geld verdienen kann, dann entscheidet eines Tages der Geldbeutel darüber,
wie stylish ein Charakter durch die Gegend läuft.


MfG


----------



## noizycat (21. April 2010)

Muss jeder selbst wissen, worin sein Geld investiert wird. Mir isses zu teuer, auch wenn ich das Pferd ganz schick finde. 

Aber ... findet noch jemand, dass das an irgendwelchen Level 34-Twinks, die durchs Arathibecken eiern, irgendwie lächerlich und so gar nicht episch wirkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. April 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Wann merkt eigentlich der letzte Vollspaten das WOW keine ARBEIT ist und keine besonderen Anforderungen stellt.


Ich dachte, das mit den Schimpfwörtern hatten wir geklärt?


----------



## Numbe (21. April 2010)

Virtuelle Spielzeit ist mehr als 7 Millionen Menschen, 13 Euro im Monat wert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KilJael (21. April 2010)

Ich find es gut das Blizzard das getan hat, den nun weiß ich sofort wenn ich sehe das jemand den Buff hat, das diese Person nur spielt um herauszustechen, um vor anderen anzugeben und um jeden davon zu überzeugen das er der beste ist. Und dadurch fällt es mir einfacher solche personen einfach ausm Raid zukicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necroscope (21. April 2010)

Ich hab es auch. Und zwar aus einem ganz besonderen Grund:

Monatelang habe ich gefarmt bis ich meine 100 Mounts zusammen hatte. Dann, endlich, den Roll auf Sath 10er 3D Mount gewonnen und was bekomme ich? Ein 280% Mount, dass noch nicht mal ein eigenes Model hat, sondern einfach nur ein vergrößertes Haustier ist. 

Ist das angemessen?

Da Algalon in meinen Augen einer der schönsten Fights ingame ist und dieses Mount genau meinen Geschmack trifft hab ich es mir gekauft und es einfach als Belohnung für meinen "Tierisch viele Reittiere" Erfolg gesehen.


----------



## alex1300 (21. April 2010)

ich weis ja ned ob das schon erwähnt wurde aber...

"look at my horse,
my horse is amazing
give it a lick..."

na ganz ehrlich. wer das geld hat...warum denn nicht. ich werds mir nicht kaufen.
aber im endeffekt is es ja genau so wie rassen/namen etc -wechsel. kostet auch (für mich) ne menge kohle.

so far: UH THATS DIRRRRTY!

wiedermal hat blizzard bewiesen was gute vermarktung heißt.


----------



## Pomela (21. April 2010)

Ich habe es mir auch gekauft, denn ich finde es schick! Ich habe es an dem besagten Abend gesehn und mich sofort darin verliebt, hab dann guguckt, woher das ist und mich sofort in die Warteschlange eingereiht. Es glitzert und funkelt und für mich sieht es aus, als wenn man auf Sternen reitet. 20.- ist es mir auf jeden Fall wert, da ich es mit jedem heutigen und zukünftigen Char benutzen kann.

Ein Token oder Rüstungsupgrade würde ich mir nicht kaufen, denn ich stehe eher auf bleibende Sachen und Rüstungsteile gehören zu den Sachen, die ganz schnell überholt sein können...

Und wenn ich überlege, dass ich über 100mal in Stratholme war und das Baronmount nicht gedroppt ist.... 4 Runs/Stde entspricht 25 Std ingame "Arbeit" für nix und wieder nix. Sorry, aber da leg ich lieber 20.- für ein Mount an, welches mir optisch besser gefällt und dazu auch noch fliegen kann...

Wem es nicht gefällt, der muss es ja nicht kaufen...


----------



## bluewhiteangel (21. April 2010)

Najo, wie schon erwähnt, man muss es ja nicht kaufen.

Geflame versteh ich eh nicht, is doch Geschmackssache, ich liebe nunmal meine Tauren auf Talbuken(?), Protos oder Hyppogryphen. Ich mag das kaufbare Mount nicht, werd aber nicht gleich beleidigend wie viele andere hier....
Aber schon unglaublich, wie viele Spiele so eins haben =)


----------



## kohey (21. April 2010)

Also kaufen werde ich es bestimmt nicht.. Es ist keine große Kunst den zu haben... für "Sammler " ein "muss" aber sonst ...

.....forget it


----------



## Gruaba (21. April 2010)

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt armselig, dass man sich ein Mount für echtes Geld kauft.
Ist mal wieder pure Geldmacherei von Blizzard. Was kommt als nächstes? 
Verkauft Blizz das nächste Mal gleich Gold/Erfolge/Epics/Chars?
Bin mal echt gespannt.


----------



## Deis (21. April 2010)

20 Euro sind mit persoenlich auch etwas zu teuer. 10 Euro wuerde ich dafuer durchaus anlegen.
Fuer und wider, pro und contra, gibt es zu haufe.
Wenn der gut situierte Chemielaborant, der in seiner Freizeit WoW spielt, 20 euro fuer das Mount investiert ... dann ist das doch vollkommen OK. Pixelhaufen hin oder her. Es wird ihm finanziell garantiert nicht weh tun und immerhin hat er fuer die 20 Euro koerperlich oder geistig gearbeitet. Wenn er sich dazu entscheidet dafuer lieber mit seiner Freundin essen zu gehen oder sich Schuhe zu kaufen ... dann ist auch dies legitim. Vllt. macht er auch alles drei, weil er es sich so gut leisten kann ? Ist doch allesim gruenen Bereich.

Wenn der Arbeitslose Hartz V Vater, der nebenbei WoW spielt, sich vorher ueberlegen muss ob er das Mount kauft oder eine Scheibe Brot fuer seine Kinder, sich dann trotzdem das Mount entscheidet ... das ist durchaus moralisch verwerflich, aber auch dies ist OK, da es ihm zur Verfuegung gestelltes Geld ist ueber das er vollkommen frei verwalten darf. Wer sind wir, dass wir Andere deswegen denunzieren was sie Ingame tun oder lassen ?

Wir koennen ja hier gerne mal auffuehren wofuer der Eine oder Andere Geld ausgibt was wirklich vollkommen sinnlos ist. Ich denke da z.B. an Schuhe fuer Hunde ;-) Aber auch da gibt es bestimmt Pro und Contra.


----------



## Hosenschisser (21. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Musstest du für 20€ etwa nicht arbeiten ?^^



dafür gibts doch Papi^^


----------



## Milissa (21. April 2010)

Es ist jeden selbst überlassen ob er es käuft. 

Hab gelesen die gehen für 25 Euro bei EBAY weg das ist mal schön wisst ihr wieso weil der Blizzard Shop kann man nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen und die haben in ferner zukunft keine änderungen vor da zumindes laut deren Support da ich mich erkundigt habe. So können die Spieler die keine Kreditkarte haben für bissien mehr die holen. 

Ich hab es zwar noch nicht geholt aber wird es machen aber rennt mir ja nicht weg. 

Sieht mal so 20 Euro das ist nicht die welt habe schon in Browser Games miterlebt wo Spieler am ersten Tag 2000-3000 Euro investiert haben um die Top 10 Spieler dort zu sein für lange lange zeitraum. 

Da find ich die 20 Euro lächerlich als Preis gut mehr würd ich auch nicht ausgeben weil 20 euro sind 20 euro und wenn man die ausgibt muss man wo anders wieder sparen.

Wobei vll sollte ich versuchen auch ein Browsergame clone auf dem markt zu bringen kann man sich ja dumm und dämlich verdienen *lacht*

Ne spass auf seite

Jeden des seinen 

Jedenfall grz zu den Spieler die sich den geholt haben


----------



## sympathisant (21. April 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Wenn der Arbeitslose Hartz V Vater .... da es ihm zur Verfuegung gestelltes Geld ist ueber das er vollkommen frei verwalten darf.



wenn er dann am nächsten stammtisch aber rumjammert, dass das geld welches er vom staat fürs nichtstun bekommt, nicht reicht und er seine kinder nicht vernünftig anziehen kann, dann krieg ich n hals ...


----------



## YakupYalcincaya (21. April 2010)

Der eine holt sich monatlich eine teure Lok oder ähnliches für seine Modellbahn und der andere halt ein geflügeltes Reittier aus dem Blizz Shop. Jeder so wie er halt mag. Mir persönlich reichen die Mounts aus die ich im Spiel erspielen kann und gut ist.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (21. April 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> wems gefällt der soll es machen. ich hoffe nur das es in cata auch ingame noch tolle mounts zu bekommen gibt und nichtnur per shop




Und genau das ist meine befürchtung bei diesem ganzen Shop kram. Mir ist es wurst ob sich wer dieses Pferd, ein Haustier oder zukünftige Sachen extra kauft.
Aber wenn das ganze dann Ingame abgebaut wird, es also nur noch ein paar hingeklatschte Mounts giebt die in tausend Farbvariationen rauskommen und im Shop dagegen die wirklich coolen sachen kommen das wäre dann echt böse. Denn warum sollten die so tolle Sachen im Spiel einbauen wenn sie auch 20 euro extra für verlangen können. Die Leute kaufens ja anscheinend.

Aber wie so oft ist dies noch nicht eingetroffen was Mounts betrifft und von daher kann man nur abwarten und auf das Beste hoffen. 


Edit: 
PS: Und im übrigen darf man Bild nicht alles glauben.
Vielleicht das Datum aber auch da wär ich vorsichtig.


----------



## wardir (21. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Jeder Gimp rennt damit rum.. dabei ist das eigentlich recht hässlich. Da hab ich lieber ein Mount,* für das ich arbeiten musste*..
> 
> Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön



Ahja, arbeiten... 


Schön, dass es immer nur um virtuellen Schwanzvergleich geht; ob nun Gearscore, Mounts, Titel, Erfolge ... irgendwie nervt das.

Btw. hab' ich mir das Mount auch gekauft; weil es a) ein schönes Design hat und b) mich die 20 Euro nicht wirklich stören. Ich denke mal ein weiteres würde ich mir jetzt nicht anschaffen.


----------



## biene maya (21. April 2010)

Wenn Blizzard das Geld in Entwicklung steckt wär´s gut,denke aber dass sie eher Leute dort abziehen werden um noch mehr pet´s zusammenzumurksen.
Abgesehen davon,wird dadurch die Tendenz zum vollwertigen Itemshop immer größer.
Was lehrt uns das Ganze. Richtig Bänker hät man werden sollen,es gibt genügend Dumme auf der Welt die man ausnehmen kann.


----------



## Magnison (21. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Ich bemitleide leute die sich das Pferd kaufen da diese schon zusehr im spiel stecken.
> 
> Ich würde mir egal ob 2, 4, oder 20 euro niemals einen gegenstand kaufen für einen charakter in einem virtuellem Spiel lieber
> 
> ...



Hättest dein ganzes Geld für die WoW Spiele und Abogebühr ja auch so ausgeben können aber ne.

Find es echt armseelig wie hier alle meinen Leute die sich mit Geld etwas virtuelles kaufen sind arm, alles Neider oder wo liegt das Problem? 20€ sind nix, sovil geb ich im Monat für Kaugummi aus, und da hab ich auch nicht viel von. Wer sich das Pferd also kaufen will, der soll es tun, alle andern sollen einfach ruhig sein, aber ich wette, alle die hier neidisch sind, bekommen eben noch Taschengeld von Mami & Papi und können es sich darum nicht leisten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (21. April 2010)

KilJael schrieb:


> Ich find es gut das Blizzard das getan hat, den nun weiß ich sofort wenn ich sehe das jemand den Buff hat, das diese Person nur spielt um herauszustechen, um vor anderen anzugeben und um jeden davon zu überzeugen das er der beste ist. Und dadurch fällt es mir einfacher solche personen einfach ausm Raid zukicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe ich musste wirklich lachen ;-)
Gestern noch schnell mit'm Twink ICC25er gewesen und am Portstein stand auch son Bob mit dem Mount.
Ich habs jetzt vl. 10x gesehen und es sieht so Scheixxxx aus, der Kopf sieht aus wie nen Kopf von ner Taube und ne danke, dass brauch ich net mal für 1 EURO.

Naja, also der Hans der da mit seiner Flugtaube im Kreis geritten ist war auch bei uns im Raid und wurde gekickt, aber net wegen dem Mount sondern weil er bei
ersten Boss 2x gestorben ist, selbst nach dem BR is er einfach wieder in den Flammen stehen geblieben.

Ok, wenn ein RL Bob der sonst nix hat ausser WoW dafür sein Geld ausgeben mag um sich wenigstens im VL besser zu fühlen, dann soll er das tun, an solchen
"armen" Menschen verdient Blizz ja auch gut.

Mir ist der Drache aus ICC da viel lieber, sieht besser aus und man liest auch nicht so oft......lol ^^
Und für 20 EUR sitze ich lieber in der Eisdiele und unterhalte mich mit ner netten Frau im RL als im WoW mit ner 20 EUR Flugratte durch die Gegend zu flattern. 

Aber wer drauf steht soll sich das Ding ruhig kaufen, ich meine, es ist kein Verbrechen den Dummen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen für eigentlich 
Null Gegenwert, leichter kann man RL Geld nicht verdienen.


----------



## Masterio (21. April 2010)

an diesen Thread erkennt man wer ein schmarotzer ist und wer sich sein geld verdient...

zum thema:

der gaul hat style und natürlich darf jeder selbst entscheiden ob er es kauft.


----------



## Drakonis (21. April 2010)

> Gut von einer anderen sicht du downloadest übers Inet ein programm um Filme zu machen du hältst es zwar nicht in der Hand aber du kannst es immer benutzen wenn du es brauchst was machst du wenn deine Spielzeit abgeloffen ist kannst du es dann noch brauchen? Ich denke nicht.



GZ, so funktioniert zB. Napster, du lädst dir Musik, die du solange nutzen kannst, wie du bei Napster Mitglied bist, danach nicht mehr.

Wenn ich am Wochenende einen drauf mache am Samstag, dann sind auch mal locker 80€ durch am Abend für essen, Getränke und eintritt. Und außer bissl Spass und nen dicken Kater nächsten Morgen hab ich auch nix bleibendes von.

Beispiel Tuning beim Auto, abgesehen von Sportauspuff und Alu's gibt es kaum wertsteigerndes Autotuning. Das Geld was Man da ins Auto steckt, sieht man beim Wiederverkauf auch nicht wieder, und das nur damit es mal "schön" aussieht.


Und was das ingame erarbeiten angeht, geh mal 60h+ die Woche arbeiten, dann weist was "Arbeiten" heißt. Was man mit seinem "erarbeiteten" geld anstellt ist immer noch jeden seine sache.


----------



## RedShirt (21. April 2010)

Ich hab grad keine Lust zu zitieren.

Aber ehrlich gesagt: wenn einige meinen, Käufer damit bashen zu müssen:

a) hast ja kein RL
b) bist n Bob und brauchst es für ePeen
c) ich geb das Geld lieber für mich und n heißes Bunny aus

sind sie auf einem kleinen literarischen Level unterwegs.

Leider sind solche Leute selber jenige die ihre überaus dicken Kronjuwelen gern auf den Tisch legen, um mal zu zeigen was sie so unterm Schottenrock tragen.

In dem Sinne: Happy Bashing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (21. April 2010)

Hier regen sich Leute auf die einfach nur blöd sind ,hauptsache man hat was gegen diesen Erwerb der Leute gesagt.


Es sind, laut den letzen daten die ich vor zwei Tagen gelesen habe, gerade mal um die 2 % der Spieler die diesen Erwerb getätigt haben. 

Warum soll man nicht dieses Reittier kaufen? Nur weil es weil es 20Euro kostet soll man es nicht machen?

Denkt mal nach als man kleiner bzw jünger war..... welchen mist hat man da gekauft(Bravo, Popcorn, PC Zeitschriften ob mit oder ohne CD) 
Welchen scheiß kann man sich zusätzlich erwerben für sein blödes Handy (oder Auto) ...kann beispiele noch weiterführen. 

Wenn nun einer daher kommt und sagt das das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat...sag ich nur Warum denn nicht ? Das Reittier und die beispiele sind halt unnützes zeug ...einfach nur Extras.
Also warum sollte man es sich nicht gönnen wenn man der Meinung ist das man 20Euro dafür Bezahlt.
Oder ist man gar nicht sauer auf die leute die 20Euro Zahlen sondern eher sauer auf sich selbst weil man keine Kreditkarte hat oder auf Blizz sauer weil diese Transaktionen in moment NUR über Karte funktioniert. Wobei man ja nachfragen kann in der Bekannschaft die auch wow spielen ob dort wer eine hat und dies für einen bestellt. Den code kann man ja weitergeben. 

Viel lieber sollte man die leute anprangern die für Euro Gold kaufen , finde dies mehr schädigend für die InGamewirtschaft......


----------



## Azerak (21. April 2010)

Mount sieht ganz gut aus ist aber extrem klein geraten... dadurch sieht es einfach nur lächerlich aus.

Naja ich will eh kein Mount was an jeder Ecke steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ushapti (21. April 2010)

An alle die sich permanent darüber aufregen für ein paar Pixel 20 Euro rauszuhauen... kommt mal im 21. Jahrhundert an!

Man zahlt für Stock Images zwischen 2 und 25Euro, für Webdesigns, Teile der Corporate Identity wie z.B. ein Logo usw. gerne auch mehrere Hundert Euro... und das sind nur Auzüge aus digitalen Bereichen... wir leben nunmahl in einem digitalen Zeitalter und nur weil unser Wertigkeitsgefühl noch in der Steinzeit ist und man funkelnde Glasperlen brauch um seine Ausgaben zu legitimisieren, muss man sich nicht darartig aufregen... wenns so idiotisch ist lasst es und gut is.

Ist doch irrelevant ob man nun für ein paar Pixel überteuerte 20 Euro ausgibt oder dies für ein überteuertes Poster, überteuerte Markenklamotten, überteuertes Fast Food etc. rauswirft.

Ich habe mein Geld hart erarbeitet und darf mir davon kaufen was ich will, ob nun Kippen oder Himmelsrösser.
Hey, habe sogar meiner Freundin eines geschenkt... habe damit sogar 40 Euro ausgegeben... buhuuuu... der Untergang der Gesellschaft *rolleyes*

Ebenso darf jeder Hartz IV Empänger selber entscheiden was er/sie mit ihrem Geld machen will und wenn ein Vater seinem Kind anstelle eines Posters oder das "Markenklamottenbudget" um 20 Euro reduziert, ein digitales Hottehü kaufen möchte, hat KEINER von euch das Recht darüber zu Urteilen... nur weil jemand Pech hat und in unserer Gesellschaft keinen Job hat ist dies kein Mensch zweiter Klasse und hat ebenso das anrecht auf unnützen Müll wie jeder andere auch.
Wenn ihr schon in Klischees denken wollt, wieso dann nicht mahl "Dann kauft sich der Hartz IV Empfänger mal weniger Alkohol" ?
Aber gut... das würde euch ja nicht helfen darüber zu maulen^^

Nun gut, ihr regt euch mal brav weiter darüber auf das Leute ihr Geld für dinge Ausgeben die man eigentlich nicht brauch, ich muss weiterarbeiten.


----------



## Totemkrieger (21. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Zu euch sagt doch auch keiner du bist blöd weil du 20 Euro mehr für Extraleistungen in einem Fitnessstudio zahlst.



Gaaaaanz schlechter Vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer zu den Abogebühren noch 20 Euro für Pixel ausgeben will um seinen Ingamestatus zu erhöhen,soll das tun.Was besonderes ists ja nicht,denn jeder 4. läuft damit rum.


----------



## Rnd-Raider (21. April 2010)

Jetzt musste ich mich extra registrieren...

Wer seid ihr das ihr euch anmaßt über andere Leute zu urteilen und über deren Geld zu bestimmen!?


----------



## Yeyewata (21. April 2010)

Ich finds schön, und hab es auch. 
Mein Freund hat es mir geschenkt.
Muss dazusagen das ich eh großer Fan von Fabelwesen bin und Pferde bzw. Pegasus fand ich schon immer toll.
Und wenn man im Spiel eines davon haben kann... warum nicht.

Das ist das erste Mal das wir Blizzard praktisch 20 Euro gelassen haben dafür. Für eines meiner Hobbys eben.
Meine Freude war es wert. 

Ich hab das Pferd weil es MIR gefällt. 


Finde jeder sollte das tun, was er möchte und auf seine Art und Weise seine Freude haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (21. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Jeder Gimp rennt damit rum.. dabei ist das eigentlich recht hässlich. Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..
> 
> Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön




/sign

mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen


----------



## Millencolin (21. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Musstest du für 20€ etwa nicht arbeiten ?^^



haha PWND

made my day


----------



## Totemkrieger (21. April 2010)

> Zu euch sagt doch auch keiner du bist blöd weil du 20 Euro mehr für Extraleistungen in einem Fitnessstudio zahlst.


Gaaaaanz schlechter Vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer zu den Abogebühren noch 20 Euro für Pixel ausgeben will um seinen Ingamestatus zu erhöhen,soll das tun.Was besonderes ists ja nicht,denn jeder 4. läuft damit rum.





* 
*


----------



## Snowhawk (21. April 2010)

Das hier wirklich noch einige glauben, dass alle das Mount wegen dem E-Pen gekauft haben? *lach*
Ist schon unmöglich, dass einige Spieler das Mount einfach schön finden und es nur wegen dem Spielspass fliegen.

Leute welche auf E-Pen stehen, haben kaum das Mount gekauft (oder nur ein kleiner Teil), da man damit einfach kein E-Pen machen kann... so einfach ist das.

Wenn ichs hässlich finden würde, hätte ich es auch nicht gekauft... aber die Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden.

Zudem ist es ziemlich anmassend, Käufer einfach als Blöd hinzustellen, nur weil man selbst eine zu beschränkte Sichtweise besitzt. Die Euro sind für viele den Spielspass wert.


----------



## Edanos (21. April 2010)

Jo, also das Thema bezüglich diesem Mount hatten wir schon.

Was jetzt für mich nochmal interessant ist, festzuhalten, wäre... Das es schon krass is wieviele sich das gekauft haben, nagut ich sehe es auf meinem Realm ja selber (EU-Blackmoore)... Überall in Dalaran steht so ein 'Himmelsross'.
Wenn man sich mal überlegt wieviel Geld Blizzard jetzt durch dieses Mount gemacht hat, abnormal... Die werden 100% noch mehr solcher Dinge in ihre Shop zukünftig anbieten! 100%!!!


----------



## Magnison (21. April 2010)

Rnd-Raider schrieb:


> Jetzt musste ich mich extra registrieren...
> 
> Wer seid ihr das ihr euch anmaßt über andere Leute zu urteilen und über deren Geld zu bestimmen!?



Die 0815 Buffed Community die aus Leuten besteht für die WoW einen Status hat, und wenn andere ihren Status auf einfache Art & Weise gefährden mit Panik reagiert und mit Fäkalien umsich wirft.



Edanos schrieb:


> Jo, also das Thema bezüglich diesem Mount hatten wir schon.
> 
> Was jetzt für mich nochmal interessant ist, festzuhalten, wäre... Das es schon krass is wieviele sich das gekauft haben, nagut ich sehe es auf meinem Realm ja selber (EU-Blackmoore)... Überall in Dalaran steht so ein 'Himmelsross'.
> Wenn man sich mal überlegt wieviel Geld Blizzard jetzt durch dieses Mount gemacht hat, abnormal... Die werden 100% noch mehr solcher Dinge in ihre Shop zukünftig anbieten! 100%!!!



und was ist falsch daran? Das Spiel gehört Blizzard, die können damit machen was sie wollen, und wenn's einem nicht gefällt hört man halt auf.


----------



## Serephit (21. April 2010)

Hi,

ich habe mir das Pferd gekauft.

Warum?

Weil es mir gefällt. Ich habe keine anderen Mounts die so schön aussehen.

Was es mir bringt?

nichts

und die 20 €?

tun mir nicht weh, also von daher...
ausserdem ist WoW ein Hobby...

andere geben Geld für andere Sachen aus, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Also von daher bin ich zufrieden.

Grüße


----------



## Killerr (21. April 2010)

Also ich find die Sache mit dem Mount auch nur blöd.
Die meisten die ich mit dem Mount sehe wollen damit eh nur angeben und sowas sagen wie "hey ich hab zuviel geld und kauf mir dafür ingame mist"


----------



## Edanos (21. April 2010)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Das hier wirklich noch einige glauben, dass alle das Mount wegen dem E-Pen gekauft haben? *lach*
> Ist schon unmöglich, dass einige Spieler das Mount einfach schön finden und es nur wegen dem Spielspass fliegen.
> 
> Leute welche auf E-Pen stehen, haben kaum das Mount gekauft (oder nur ein kleiner Teil), da man damit einfach kein E-Pen machen kann... so einfach ist das.
> ...





Jo, da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht... Die haben das mit Sicherheit nicht gekauft um ihren EPEEN zu steigern... Damit würden sie ihn wenn dann nur senken. Ich denke das die meisten es einfach haben wollten, weil sie denken sie hätten dann etwas besonderes als Mount, wissen natürlich nun das dies nicht der Fall ist da es schon zu viele gibt, in der kurzen Zeit. Zusätzlich gibt es auch wahrscheinlich sehr viele die es gekauft haben, weil sie ihre Mount-Sammlung erweitern wollen (um nun 121 Mounts zu haben anstatt 120 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und das Achievement für das 'Himmelsross' haben wollen. Wiederum schätze ich auch das es einige geben wird die es einfach nur gekauft haben weil sie es sehr schön finden oder weil sie ein Mount haben wollten das sowohl als auch am Boden in Azeroth und in der Luft funktioniert, somit keine 2 Mounts mehr usen... Praktisch!


----------



## Snowhawk (21. April 2010)

Magnison schrieb:


> Die 0815 Buffed Community die aus Leuten besteht für die WoW einen Status hat, und wenn andere ihren Status auf einfache Art & Weise gefährden mit Panik reagiert und mit Fäkalien umsich wirft.



Bingo...
Das sind gena die, welche mit E-Pen vorwürfen kommen und sich nicht vorstellen können, dass man es einfach für sich und den Spass gekauft haben.

Und sorry, wer Leute wegen so nem Mount aus dem Raid kickt... darüber kann man nur lachen... das sind dann meistens die Ninjalooter die bei Mountdrops sofort zuschlagen werden, da sie ein absolutes Ego- und Statusproblem haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edanos (21. April 2010)

Magnison schrieb:


> und was ist falsch daran? Das Spiel gehört Blizzard, die können damit machen was sie wollen, und wenn's einem nicht gefällt hört man halt auf.




Nichts... Habe ja nicht gesagt das daran etwas falsches wäre... Finde es nur erstaunlich wieviele sich das gekauft haben und wenn man überlegt was Blizzard nur wegen diesem 'Himmelsross' an Geld gemacht hat, wooow^^ Echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serephit (21. April 2010)

Edanos schrieb:


> gekauft haben, weil sie ihre Mount-Sammlung erweitern wollen (um nun 121 Mounts zu haben anstatt 120
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erfolg? ich habe keinen dafür bekommen...
Muss ich heute Abend mal checken


----------



## Edanos (21. April 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> Erfolg? ich habe keinen dafür bekommen...
> Muss ich heute Abend mal checken



Nicht? Oh dann tuts mir Leid... Mir hat jemand gesagt das es dafür einen Erfolg gibt, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yeyewata (21. April 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> Erfolg? ich habe keinen dafür bekommen...
> Muss ich heute Abend mal checken



Hm da gabs keinen. Hab auch keinen bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Darauf war ich aber auch nicht aus *g*


----------



## Makata (21. April 2010)

Ach die ganze Diskussion ist so lächerlich, vorallem die Leute die sich darüber aufregen das jemand das Mount kauft.

Mit Sätzen wie:
  - Ich will lieber dafür arbeiten und nicht für echtes Geld kaufen
  - Ist ja nichts besonderes, steht ja an jeder Ecke rum
  - Die die das kaufen sind RL Versager"
  - ...

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese sind die einzigen Versagern und Pfosten die die sich darüber aufregen, das es nichts besonderes ist,
weil ja nicht nur IHR das habt sondern auch ANDERE.
Vergönnt ihr keinem anderen was? Seid ihr einfach nur Egos, oder habt ihr kein Selbsvertrauen?
Glaubt ihr etwas in einem Spiel erarbeiten interessiert jemanden?

Kauft es oder seid ruhig, jeder kann mit dem Geld das er verdient das machen was er möchte.
Und wenn es einem gefällt auf dem Mount zu reiten/fliegen wenn er das Spiel spielt, dann geht euch das absolut nichts an.


----------



## Rnd-Raider (21. April 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> andere geben Geld für andere Sachen aus, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> Also von daher bin ich zufrieden.
> 
> Grüße



so und nicht anders sehe ich das auch jeder kann mit seinem geld machen was er möchte. ob ich nun ein mount haben will oder 4 schachteln kippen oder das 12er pack kondome ; es ist absolut jedermanns recht selbst über sein geld zu bestimmen.
man muss menschen auch mal was gönnen können und nicht immer gleich versuchen alles schlecht zureden nur weil man selbst andere meinung ist.


----------



## Sinthorix (21. April 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> witzig fand ich ja das bei ebay die mounts für über 25€ weggingen. dumme menschen gibts...



Und dass aus dem Grund, im Blizzard shop kann man nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen.
Was wenn man keine hat?

Ebay ;D darum ist es verständlich =)


----------



## Natar (21. April 2010)

Magnison schrieb:


> Die 0815 Buffed Community die aus Leuten besteht für die WoW einen Status hat, und wenn andere ihren Status auf einfache Art & Weise gefährden mit Panik reagiert und mit Fäkalien umsich wirft.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anmeldedatum Februar 09: Herzlich willkommen wotlk-com




> und was ist falsch daran? Das Spiel gehört Blizzard, die können damit machen was sie wollen, und wenn's einem nicht gefällt hört man halt auf.



Falsch ist, dass die Nachfrage das Angebot bestimmt.


----------



## Bodensee (21. April 2010)

Warum zieht Ihr über Spieler her, die sich was leisten wollen? Wie viele von euch hätten es auch gern, bekommen es aber nicht weil Mami oder Papi euch kein Geld dafür geben?
Einige wage ich zu behaupten. Angeberei muss es nicht sein. Oder steht Ihr nicht in Dala herum und protzt mit eurer neusten Rüsse oder Waffe? Nein doch. Urteilt daher nicht über Spieler die Ihr nicht kennt oder mit denen Ihr sonst wie zu tun habt.


----------



## Magnison (21. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doof nur das mein Account für WoW seit 2007 existiert. Nichts desto trotz sind es nur Neider die es Missgönnen. Oh ich hab mein "ach so cooles Arthas Mount" wenn man nun ein hübscheres im Itemshop kaufen kann laufen diese Spieler Amok. Schliesslich haben sie ja Wochen damit verbracht Arthas 25HC zu legen um das Mount zu kriegen und nun kann sich Hinz & Kunz für ein paar € ein cooleres kaufen, natürlich total unfair! Mein Gott werdet erwachsen, es ist ein Spiel, jeder kann in dem Spiel machen was er will, und wenn einer vor mir steht der Arthas 25hc down hat beindruckt mich das genau null.


----------



## Nooner (21. April 2010)

Ob einem das Pferdchen nun gefällt oder nicht, ob man damit Spass hat oder auch nicht ist letztendlich alles eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks.
Und das sich jemand grundsätzlich etwas kauft, ob es nun aus Pixeln besteht oder aus greifbarer Materie spielt wohl keine Rolle, schliesslich kann jeder sein Geld ausgeben wofür er will.
Allerdings kann ich der Argumentation, das es im Spiel keinen Vorteil bringt und somit nicht spielrelevant wäre, nicht so ganz folgen.
Ist es nicht so das ich es mir einmal kaufe und mir entsprechend den erworbenen Reitskills sprich auch dem Fliegen zur verfügung steht.
Und das nicht nur für den Hauptcharakter sondern auch alle Nebencharaktere, ob schon existent oder in der Zukunft.
Und ist es nicht auch so das jemand der dieses Pferdchen nicht erworben hat sich sowohl ab lvl 20 oder 40 ein Reittier anschaffen muss und ab lvl 60 ein Flugtier und dieses auch für alle seine Twinks, also nur einmal und nur den entsprechenden Reitskill kaufen muss.
Wo ist also der Unterschied, ob ich mir von einem "Chinafarmer" Gold kaufe um mir und meinen Twinks Reit- und Flugtiere zu kaufen oder ich kaufe eines direkt im Shop das alle diese Bedürfnisse befriedigt ?
Die Aussage das ja niemand Reiten und Fliegen muss lass ich nicht gelten. Wenn das so wäre, warum sind solche Tiere überhaupt im Spiel ?
Hat Blizz damit nicht indirekt Gold verkauft ?
Vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken (is nur so ne Idee).


----------



## EdenGazier (21. April 2010)

Herrlich zu lesen.

Ganz großes Kino an alle^^

Darum liebe ich World of Warcraft. Die Community ist der burner. Besonders hier. Ich kenne kein Forum was so unglaublich Wehleidig ist wie buffed.de^^

Wenn ich alleine lese, ich arbeite lieber für mein Mount. Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Ich arbeite für mein Mount.... Also im Bezug, das man nicht die 20 Euro ausgeben will. Aber ich arbeite. In ein Spiel arbeiten. Ich spiel ein spiel da geht es darum zu arbeiten...

Oder World of Warcraft geht unter, sie fangen mit Mounts an und bald kannst du dein ganzen Char Equipen...

Ich höre auf, wenn es soweit ist. 

Also ich bin ehrlich. Wie deutlich muss man erkennen, das es weder noch ein Hobby für euch ist, noch spass... Es ist eure zweite Existenz geworden und ihr fürchtet um eure Inhaltliche Qualitäten als Spieler. Eure Avatare sind eure Abbilder geworden. So Erbärmlich es sich annhört, aber die meißten von euch Kompesieren was mit ihren Chars in World of Warcraft. 

Und das ist echt komisch. In anderen Bundesländer verhungern babys, warum?. Weil die Fette Mutti lieber in ihrer Onlinespiele Welt ist. 

Das sollte mal jemand zu denken geben. 

Oder Leute die keine Arbeit haben. Spielen lieber "arbeit" anstatt die Energie zu investieren einen Job zu finden und dann für Ihr Geld was sie real "erarbeite" habt für ein Flugmount ausgibt^^. 

Ganz Ehrlich ich find dat Gaul cool. Ich hab viele Flugmounts, und fand es so cool, dass ich es mir gekauft habe. Das liegt auch daran, dass ich genügend reales Geld habe^^. Ja ist so. Hat nichts mit angeben zu tun. Es ist einfach Fakt. Und wenn ich nicht genügend Geld habe und es mir trotzdem kaufe. Dann wäre es auch OK. Ihr Urteilt über Bits und Bytes. 

Leute erwacht mal aus eurer Fantasie Welt. Es ist doch ein Spiel. 

Echt erschreckend, wie gerade Deutschland so extrem Sozial Abhängig von einen Spiel geworden sind. Das begriffe Fallen wie "arbeit, Arm, Angeben usw". Ich meine zu glauben, im richtigen Leben mit WOW an zu geben ist wirklich arm dran.

Ich mein eine Frau, ne nette. Würde doch lieber einen Erfolgreichen Berufstätigen nehmen, als Jemand der der Erfolgreich in WoW ist. 

Wie klingt das so im Date, und was machst du so in deiner Freizeit.

Ich spiele WOW. Da erarbeite ich mir meine Mounts, und bin voll T10 equiped. Unsere Gilde kämpft gerade gegen Lich König auf Herorisch im 25er. Darum hab ich Sonntag keine Zeit. Weil ich von 19-23 Uhr gegen den Lich König kämpfen muss. Der Feind aller Allys und Hordler. Aber wenn wir ihn töten, dann sind wir Weltweit die siebte Gilde die ihn getötet haben auf Herorisch 25er....

Ahja

Naja, klingt doof finde ich..

Besser wäre es nicht so ernst zu nehmen ^^. 

Scheißt drauf, das es Mounts und Pets für Moneten gibt. Und was ist das Problem? Mal ehrlich bringt es mal auf den Punkt

Was für Probleme entstehen dadurch wirklich, die die Wirtschaft (lol) des Spiels beeintrtächtig. 

ich meine zu glauben Marken Farming ist ein viel größeres Problem 

Welche Probleme wird es geben nur weil man ein Mount kaufen kann. Vielleicht irgendwann sogar Hundert Mounts


Die Probleme sind eure Köpfe. Ihr denkt euch zu viel Mist aus. Ihr jammert über Ungelegte Eier. 

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl wer WoW spielt ist ein Nostredamus ein Prophet. Ein Scheiß seit ihr. Spielt das spiel und genießt mal zur Abwechslung. Und geht nicht darauf ein als wär es eurer zweites Ich

Obwohl macht so weiter.

Ich find es nur geil und kann weiter lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elfithefreak (21. April 2010)

Edanos schrieb:


> Jo, also das Thema bezüglich diesem Mount hatten wir schon.
> 
> Was jetzt für mich nochmal interessant ist, festzuhalten, wäre... Das es schon krass is wieviele sich das gekauft haben, nagut ich sehe es auf meinem Realm ja selber (EU-Blackmoore)... Überall in Dalaran steht so ein 'Himmelsross'.
> Wenn man sich mal überlegt wieviel Geld Blizzard jetzt durch dieses Mount gemacht hat, abnormal... Die werden 100% noch mehr solcher Dinge in ihre Shop zukünftig anbieten! 100%!!!



Und genau das ist der Punkt warum ich für meinen Teil das ganze kritisch sehe. Ich gönne jedem sein BezahlMount wenn er sich das leisten will, ich befürchte jedoch das Blizz zukünftig nur noch vermehrt neu Designte Reitiere und sonstigen kram der noch kommen kann nur über den Shop vertreibt, und absichtlich ingame pets, Mounts und vieleicht sogar Rüssis so lieblos designt das der Style bewusste Spieler dazu getrieben wird den Shop zu benutzen, um dort z.B. Style-Items zu kaufen. Offentsichlich sind ja sehr viele Spieler bereit deutlich mehr als 13€ Abogebühr im Monat an Blizzard zu zahlen, und da der jetzige Testlauf ja für Blizzard sehr erfolgreich war bauen die den Blizz Shop garantiert noch deutlich aus, und beschränken sich dabei zukünftig so befürchte ich nicht nur auf Pets und Mounts.

Folgendes richtet sich an viele Mountbesitzer die hier solche Sachen schreiben von wegen: "Ihr seid ja nur neidisch! Oder was sind schon 20€" 

"Ich beneide euch nicht um eurer Mount und mir ist es auch ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal ob ihr 20€ ausgebt oder nicht, nur bitte fangt nicht in einem Jahr hier im Buffed forum an zu jammern, das ihr quasi jeden Monat merh oder weniger 20€ extra im Item-Shop lassen müsst um ne halbwegs schöne Rüssi oder dergleichen zu haben. Man muss nicht jeden trend unterstützen, erst recht nicht wenn dieser Trend einzig dem profit eines Unternehmens nützlich ist, sowas kann sich rächen."


----------



## Edanos (21. April 2010)

Magnison schrieb:


> ...und wenn einer vor mir steht der Arthas 25hc down hat beindruckt mich das genau null.



Ja? Mich beeindruckt das schon ein bisschen, weils ne gute Leistung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zumindest momentan... In 2 Monaten schaut das wieder anders aus^^


----------



## Dawn (21. April 2010)

Und wieder ein Thread, der mal wieder die Frage aufwirft, wie die "kleine" Blizzard-Softwareschmiede uns armen Gamer mit möglichst wenig Aufwand soviel Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen versucht.
Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, was er mit seinem Geld macht. 
Ich spiele seid 5 Monate nicht. Ich habe im Blizzardshop das Pferd gesehen und dachte " Naja, sieht ja nicht schlecht aus". Dann habe ich das Plüschi-Greifenküken gesehen und dachte "Wow...ist das süß!!" Und ich habe mir das Küken gekauft.... Na und? Komme ich nun in den 9. Kreis der Hölle? Ich wollte es haben, also habe ich es mir gekauft.Ich wollte auch das Pferd haben, aber die Warteschlange schreckt mich ein bisschen ab. 
Man kann die Leute nach ihrer Meinung fragen, was sie davon halten, sich etwas für das Spiel zu kaufen, aber man sollte doch ein bisschen sachlich bleiben. Gleich den Oberlehrer raushängen zu lassen und alle, die sich soetwas kaufen als blöd und dumm zu bezeichnen ist armseelig und zeugt von wenig Toleranz.


----------



## Anser (21. April 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Muss man das verstehen, das die Leute, die hier rumheulen, sogar bis zu 40€ für ein PC Spiel, 60€ für ein Konsolenspiel und sogar 80 bis 100€ für ne Collectors Edition eines WoW Addons bezahlen, aber hier groß rumheulen, das 20€ für "nen haufen Pixel" zu viel ist? Tschudigung, was zum Henker sind dann die Spiele die ihr kauft? Genauso gut Pixel, Polygone und Texturen... genaugenommen sogar nur Einsen und Nullen. Und dafür bezahlt ihr auch noch Geld!? (achtung Ironie!)
> 
> Es ist doch Fakt, das die, die hier rumheulen eh noch von Mami und Papi leben müssen und somit kein eigenes Einkommen haben. Leute wie ihr würden auch jederzeit Streiken gehen weil euer Gehalt, wenn ihr dann Arbeiten geht, nicht dem eines höher gestellten Berufs entspricht. Denn heute muss ja irgendwie jeder kleine Furz nen Auto, die dazu teure Versicherung, ne fette Hifi-Anlage, nen LCD/Plasma Fernseher (am besten gleich in jeden Raum einen!) und ne 3 Raum Wohnung haben, und das auch noch alles zusammen, ohne auf was verzichten zu müssen... deshalb Streiken auch in letzter Zeit soviele Leute wegen ihrem niedrigen Einkommen... sollen die doch froh sein überhaupt eines zu bekommen.
> Und das ist der Denkfehler hier. Viele wollen einfach alles haben, aber am besten so wenig wie möglich ausgeben. Viele wollen also dieses Mount haben, aber am liebsten nichts für zahlen. Was? Es kostet 20€? Boah ne, nun mach ich Blizzard zur Sau! Kann ja nicht sein, dachte die wären ein Wohlfahrtsverein die mir alles schenken! Pfui! Frechheit!
> ...




Endlich ein Mensch der wie ich denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich danke Dir für diese Worte und stimme Dir zu 100 % zu.
Und PS ich verdiene gutes Geld, habe ein Kind (dem es an nichts fehlt) und konnte es mir sogar Leisten, meiner Frau und mir ein Sternengaul zu kaufen sind also schon 40,- € nur von mir, ich hoffe das Blizz. mit dem Geld das richtige anstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn net ist es mir auch egal.

So long Anser.


----------



## sympathisant (21. April 2010)

Nooner schrieb:


> Und ist es nicht auch so das jemand der dieses Pferdchen nicht erworben hat sich sowohl ab lvl 20 oder 40 ein Reittier anschaffen muss und ab lvl 60 ein Flugtier und dieses auch für alle seine Twinks, also nur einmal und nur den entsprechenden Reitskill kaufen muss.
> Wo ist also der Unterschied, ob ich mir von einem "Chinafarmer" Gold kaufe um mir und meinen Twinks Reit- und Flugtiere zu kaufen oder ich kaufe eines direkt im Shop das alle diese Bedürfnisse befriedigt ?
> Die Aussage das ja niemand Reiten und Fliegen muss lass ich nicht gelten. Wenn das so wäre, warum sind solche Tiere überhaupt im Spiel ?
> Hat Blizz damit nicht indirekt Gold verkauft ?
> Vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken (is nur so ne Idee).



nur, musst du dir den reitskill auch kaufen. und auch ein normales tier. denn du kannst das ding als flugmount nur nutzen, wenn du schon ein flugmount in der garage stehen hast.


----------



## Natar (21. April 2010)

Magnison schrieb:


> Doof nur das mein Account für WoW seit 2007 existiert. Nichts desto trotz sind es nur Neider die es Missgönnen. Oh ich hab mein "ach so cooles Arthas Mount" wenn man nun ein hübscheres im Itemshop kaufen kann laufen diese Spieler Amok. Schliesslich haben sie ja Wochen damit verbracht Arthas 25HC zu legen um das Mount zu kriegen und nun kann sich Hinz & Kunz für ein paar € ein cooleres kaufen, natürlich total unfair! Mein Gott werdet erwachsen, es ist ein Spiel, jeder kann in dem Spiel machen was er will, und wenn einer vor mir steht der Arthas 25hc down hat beindruckt mich das genau null.



Es geht absolut nicht um Neid. Ich denke einfach an eine und an zukünftige Angebote wie:

- Neue 50er Tasche im Shop. Kauft euch jetzt "Kothiks Weihnachtsstrumpf"

oder

- Erforscht die neue cataclystische Unterwasserwelt mit dem neuen Free-Willy-Mount (inkl. Spring willy spring soundfile). P.S. Droppt auch zu 0.01 % in der hero variante von ragnaros


----------



## Starfros (21. April 2010)

biene schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard das Geld in Entwicklung steckt wär´s gut,denke aber dass sie eher Leute dort abziehen werden um noch mehr pet´s zusammenzumurksen.
> Abgesehen davon,wird dadurch die Tendenz zum vollwertigen Itemshop immer größer.
> Was lehrt uns das Ganze. Richtig Bänker hät man werden sollen,es gibt genügend Dumme auf der Welt die man ausnehmen kann.




Was Blizzard ja auch selbst angegeben hat mit einem Interview mit Buff.... darin steht auch das sie sich es vorstellen können diesen Shop zu vergrößern und ggf. die Abokosten fallen zu lassen. 

Nun ich sag mal der Anfang ist damit gemacht..... ist halt nur noch frage der zeit ob sich die Abokosten halbieren in zukunft..... aber halt stop..... dann heulen wieder die rum und argumentieren das es unfair ist gegenüber den Leuten die DAMALS noch den vollen preis an abo kosten latzen mussten.



Hier schrieb auch einer der lieber 20Euro lassen würde in einer Eisdiele um sich dort mit einer Netten Frau zu unterhalten..... sry für eine Unterhaltung die mich 20Euro kostet wo die Unterhaltung um die 2-4 std. dauern könnte hab ich nix von und das(egal wie man sie in dem fall inverstiert) würde ich nicht machen. Die 20 Euro für das Reittier habe ich solange bis ich mit WoW ganz aufhöre.Aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## EdenGazier (21. April 2010)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Punkt warum ich für meinen Teil das ganze kritisch sehe. Ich gönne jedem sein BezahlMount wenn er sich das leisten will, ich befürchte jedoch das Blizz zukünftig nur noch vermehrt neu Designte Reitiere und sonstigen kram der noch kommen kann nur über den Shop vertreibt, und absichtlich ingame pets, Mounts und vieleicht sogar Rüssis so lieblos designt das der Style bewusste Spieler dazu getrieben wird den Shop zu benutzen, um dort z.B. Style-Items zu kaufen. Offentsichlich sind ja sehr viele Spieler bereit deutlich mehr als 13€ Abogebühr im Monat an Blizzard zu zahlen, und da der jetzige Testlauf ja für Blizzard sehr erfolgreich war bauen die den Blizz Shop garantiert noch deutlich aus, und beschränken sich dabei zukünftig so befürchte ich nicht nur auf Pets und Mounts.
> 
> Folgendes richtet sich an viele Mountbesitzer die hier solche Sachen schreiben von wegen: "Ihr seid ja nur neidisch! Oder was sind schon 20€"
> 
> "Ich beneide euch nicht um eurer Mount und mir ist es auch ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal ob ihr 20€ ausgebt oder nicht, nur bitte fangt nicht in einem Jahr hier im Buffed forum an zu jammern, das ihr quasi jeden Monat merh oder weniger 20€ extra im Item-Shop lassen müsst um ne halbwegs schöne Rüssi oder dergleichen zu haben. Man muss nicht jeden trend unterstützen, erst recht nicht wenn dieser Trend einzig dem profit eines Unternehmens nützlich ist, sowas kann sich rächen."



Alleine das man spielt. Ist Profit Treiben

13 Tacken im Monat für ein Spiel ist auf ein Jahr gerechnet 156 Euro. .... 

Ob man dafür Verständnis hat oder nicht. Mir egal. 

Aber über solche Sachen zu überlegen, die bisher keine nennenwerte Erwähnung bringt, ist schlicht und ergreifend Haarspinnerei. Und dafür alleine sollte man den Leuten den Arsch versohlen. Sich über dinge Gedanken zu machen, die bisher mti keiner Silbe erwähnt worden sind. Wieso verschwendet ihr so viel Energie über dinge die nicht eingetroffen sind oder nie mit einer Silbe erwähnt worden ist

Wieso interressiert euch der Profit von Blizz 

Ihr seit Dumm das ihr nicht da mit einsteigt und Aktien kauft ^^


----------



## Bodensee (21. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> Es geht absolut nicht um Neid. Ich denke einfach an eine und an zukünftige Angebote wie:
> 
> - Neue 50er Tasche im Shop. Kauft euch jetzt "Kothiks Weihnachtsstrumpf"
> 
> ...



Wisst Ihr den schon im Voraus was Blizz in Zukunft anbieten will? Wisst Ihr schon wie sich WOW entwickeln wird?


----------



## Natar (21. April 2010)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr den schon im Voraus was Blizz in Zukunft anbieten will? Wisst Ihr schon wie sich WOW entwickeln wird?




reicht ein simples: "ich hab da so ne ahnung"?


----------



## Makata (21. April 2010)

> ich hab da so ne ahnung






Ich glaub eher du hast Null Plan und Verfolgungswahn.


----------



## Edanos (21. April 2010)

EdenGazier schrieb:


> Herrlich zu lesen.
> 
> Ganz großes Kino an alle^^
> 
> ...






Hmmm... Ganz ehrlich? Ich verstehe schon was du meinst aber all das RL-gelaber und ihr habt kein RL, WoW ist euer 2. Leben oder euer 1. Leben und blubb und sowas...
Sorry aber ich finde es mittlerweile kacke wenn ich andauernd sowas lese!
Ich fühle mich jetzt nicht angegriffen, dass brauchst du erst garnicht denken aber es ist doch wayne ob die Leute, selbst wenn es wirklich so sein sollte, WoW als ihr 2. Leben ansehen.

"You can say I'm a fanatic or even addicted.
Say my habits are bad, my silly life is conflicted.
But if it makes me happy, WHY SHOULD I QUIT THIS?
The world brings me down WOW MAKES ME UPLIFTED!"

Zitat: Jace Hall (Ausschnitt aus Jace Hall - I play WoW)


... Verurteile die Leute nicht die WoW zu ernst sehen denn du verurteilst auch keine Profi-Sportler die den ganzen Tag trainieren oder ihren Sport ausüben.
Klar, sie bekommen dafür massig Geld und blabla... Aber...
Ach... Ich gebe dir noch ein besseres Beispiel:

Mein Onkel hat eine Firma, sie expandiert und expandiert... Er ist sehr erfolgreich und verdient jede Menge Geld, jedoch arbeitet er dafür teilweise 18 Stunden am Tag, naja was heißt hier teilweise, fast immer!
Wochenenden existieren nicht, etc... Work-o-holic!
Ihn würde sogut wie NIEMAND verurteilen... sogut wie NIEMAND würde sagen, hey such dir ne andere Arbeit oder sowas, sodass du mehr Zeit für deine Familie hast und für dich selbst... NEIN, sogut wie NIEMAND würde das sagen...
sogut wie NIEMAND würde sagen, mach bisschen weniger, trete ein wenig zurück, du verbringst kaum Zeit mit deinem Sohn, dein einziges Kind! sogut wie NIEMAND!

Daher... Wenn den Leuten WoW Spaß macht, lass sie, lass sie doch so tief in WoW eindringen wie sie wollen... Sie wollen es ja, sie wollen es und sie tun niemandem dabei weh!
Wenn sie jemanden Schaden zufügen, dann nur sich selbst, wenn überhaupt!

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich sagen möchte, will jetzt hier nicht zu weit ausufern...
Vergiss deine Sätze... Bringt eh nichts! Sowas braucht man heutzutage nichtmehr ansprechen, fast jeder WoWler hat ein eingeschränktes RL bzw. viele haben auch garkein RL mehr... Auch die Leute die arbeiten und nach der Arbeit heimkommen und dann nurnoch WoW zocken, die haben auch kein RL... denn das zählt für mich nicht als vollwertiges RL weil sie auf der Arbeit einfach nur ihr Leben finanzieren, nach der Arbeit gibt es ja schließlich nurnoch WoW...

So long...


----------



## elfithefreak (21. April 2010)

EdenGazier schrieb:


> Alleine das man spielt. Ist Profit Treiben
> 
> 13 Tacken im Monat für ein Spiel ist auf ein Jahr gerechnet 156 Euro. ....
> 
> ...




Haar"spalterei" hin oder her. Schadet trotzdem nicht´s sich vorab Gedanken zu machen, was welche Auswirkungen haben könnten. <- Bin nunmal Programmierer, da sind solche was wäre wenn bzw. was könnte passieren wenn Gedanken alltägliches Geschäft.


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. April 2010)

Lieber TE, tu mir einen gefallen und Lese zukünftig eine vernünftige Tageszeitung. Davon mal ganz abgesehen was dieses Schmierblatt so schreibt ist es doch vollkommen Egal ob Blizz damit nun 10k 100k oder 200000K Euro Verdienen, geht mir persönlich am A... vorbei.

Es kann jeder mit seinem Lohn/Gehalt auf diesem Planeten machen was er will, also was regt ihr euch darüber auf? 

Ist doch völlig egal wer die kohle hat kanns machen. Ich persönlich finds auch schwachsinn aber jedem das seine.

mfg


----------



## Edanos (21. April 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Lieber TE, tu mir einen gefallen und Lese zukünftig eine vernünftige Tageszeitung.



Das stimmt, 'Die Bild' ist wirklich zu ... Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milissa (21. April 2010)

Ich sehe immer wieder das gleiche WoW Spieler lachen und nörgeln über die Spieler aus die das Mount gekauft haben weil die für Pixel haufen ein haufen Euros liegen lassen..

Ich frag mich dann wenn die für sowas unechtes unsinnig finden Geld auszugeben wieso Spielt ihr dann WoW das ist auch nur ein Online Pixel Spiel nichts Echtes wo heut auf morgen still gelegt werden kann und du ohne alles da stehst. 

Damals haben Menschen Model Autos eisenbahnen oder sonstige sachen gesammelt oder teils so unsinnige sachen die nie am wert gewonnen haben. Heut zu tage ist es eben Online Games und deren besonderheiten auch wenn es unecht ist und du es von heut auf morgen alles verlieren kannst wenn der Hersteller keine lust mehr hat . 

Aber im sinne ist das gleiche es ist ein Hobby und was soll ein Hobby bringen spass 

Ich kann manche aussagen verstehen wieso die , die Shop sachen verteufeln weil es bedeutet wieder extra kosten wenn man die haben will und zweitens erstmal dran kommen wenn man keine Kreditkarte hat. ""Auflade Kreditkarte werde manche sorte nicht erkannt"" 

Aber was soll wer es sich holt hat seine gründe und status symbol soll ich lachen ich hab noch nie ein Spieler wegen ein mount beneidet oder mehr respeckt entgegen gebracht nur weil er vll ein Gladi mount oder sonstiges seltenes getier hatte ^^ 

Status symbol ingame nun ja da wird ich eher sagen das muss jemand sein der einige Erfolge hinter sich gebracht hat da viele sau viel arbeit sind und zweitens wenn er ein guten ruf hat. Denk mal da nach gute Spieler lassen einen guten eindruck zurück so das die nach ne zeit so ein ruf aufgebaut haben das viele ihn kennen ^^ Das nenn ich Image aufbauen...

Doch nicht für ein Mount egal ob gekauft oder erarbeitet da sowas vergänglich ist und auch fast jeder hong dran kommt , sogar nen ninjalooter kann Baron mount haben is er dann in mein augen Top image spieler neeeeeee da is mir der Ruf wichtiger und die erfolge 

Ach ich schreib mal wieder zuviel


----------



## Oronarc (21. April 2010)

ich lese hier immer Pferd? Was für ein Pferd? Schon mal einen Tauren darauf gesehen? Nicht umsonst hat das Mount auf unserem Server seinen Spitznamen weg: "Noobdackel".
Mein Beileid für die Leute, die 20€ dafür bezahlt haben, dass sie es nun verschämt nicht mehr benutzen...


----------



## echterman (21. April 2010)

von der reinen optik her finde ich das mount recht schön. aber 20 euro ausgeben niemals. für das mount muss man ja nichts machen außer den geldbeutel locker sitzen haben. es ist keine leistung dieses mount zu haben.


----------



## Nooner (21. April 2010)

Es stimmt nicht, das man sich ein normales und ein flugreittier kaufen muss, die Anpassung besteht nur bei Flugtieren mit 310 %, davon muss man schon eines haben, ansonsten kann es das einzige sein.


----------



## Bodensee (21. April 2010)

Edanos schrieb:


> Hmmm... Ganz ehrlich? Ich verstehe schon was du meinst aber all das RL-gelaber und ihr habt kein RL, WoW ist euer 2. Leben oder euer 1. Leben und blubb und sowas...
> Sorry aber ich finde es mittlerweile kacke wenn ich andauernd sowas lese!
> Ich fühle mich jetzt nicht angegriffen, dass brauchst du erst garnicht denken aber es ist doch wayne ob die Leute, selbst wenn es wirklich so sein sollte, WoW als ihr 2. Leben ansehen.
> 
> ...




Ich denke Du hast seine Aussage nicht richtig verstanden oder weisst es nicht zu deuten.


----------



## Nachtglanz (21. April 2010)

Warum glaubt ihr alle das sich die Leute das Mount holen um damit Posen zu können? Oder damit das "Epeen" wächst?!

Ich habs mir lediglich aus dem Grund geholt das ICH es schön finde.. nicht um damit anzugeben.. oO'


----------



## Rolandos (21. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> *Soebent in der Bild gelesen.
> 
> Ein virtuelles Reittier war mehr als 100 000 „WoW"-Spielern 20 Euro wert!*Der Spielgegenstand – ein fliegendes „Himmelsross" - übertrifft damit die Erwartungen des Herstellers bei Weitem. Offizielle Zahlen gibt es nicht. Doch laut Medienberichten spielte das Hottehü nach der Veröffentlichung am 16. April in kürzester Zeit mehr als zwei Millionen Dollar ein! Käufer nahmen mehrere Stunden Wartezeit in Kauf, denn die Server des Online-Shops waren schnell überlaufen.
> 
> *Das Pferd, mit dem Spieler die Spielwelt durchstreifen können, bietet keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber den normalen Reittieren in „World of Warcraft". Ein Statussymbol für Angeber! Im Angebot heißt es „Das Himmelsross mit Flügeln aus reinem Sternenstaub lässt euch stilvoll reisen". Welche junge „WoW"-Elfin würde sich davon nicht beeindrucken lassen.*



Das ist ja Super, Blizzard mehr davon, dann ist mein Windreiter bald einzigartig. Leute gibts, ist ja zum Glück nicht mein Geld. Schlimm ist , das WoW dadurch technisch wie spielerisch nicht besser wird und mehr und mehr in Richtung, noch mehr Kommerz abwandert. 
Muss man sich mal vorstellen, 2 Millionen Euro für ein Teil was bestenfalls einen Monat Arbeit bedeutet => ca 10000 Euro, wird wohl schneller gehen, da es viele ähnliche Teile in WoW gibt.


----------



## Bodensee (21. April 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Das ist ja Super, Blizzard mehr davon, dann ist mein Windreiter bald einzigartig. Leute gibts, ist ja zum Glück nicht mein Geld. Schlimm ist , das WoW dadurch technisch wie spielerisch nicht besser wird und mehr und mehr in Richtung, noch mehr Kommerz abwandert.
> Muss man sich mal vorstellen, 2 Millionen Euro für ein Teil was bestenfalls einen Monat Arbeit bedeutet => ca 10000 Euro, wird wohl schneller gehen, da es viele ähnliche Teile in WoW gibt.



Finde ich auch schade, da Blizzard ja WoW kostenlos entwickelt und zur Verfügung gestellt hat.


----------



## Tamesyra (21. April 2010)

Was mich an der Sache zum Schmunzeln bringt: Wieviele von den Leute die schreien ... häßlich ... unütze Geldausgabe ... ectpp haben dieses Mount ??? Ich wette JEDE MENGE davon ( ich sag nicht alle nein... ) Ja ich habs auch.... ;-) Und? Bin ich jetzt schlechter, besser oder Imba? Nein ich bin noch die selbe wie vorher auch ... Auch ich farme gerne Ruf um Mounts zu bekommen, auch ich renne zichtausend mal in Inis rum um nen Mount zu bekommen... Nun wars mal einfach Knöpfchen drücken, Kontnummer eingeben fertig... 
Aber an jemandem rumnölen eh du hast das uns eh du hast das nich ne danke jeder soll machen was und wie er es will...


----------



## Annovella (21. April 2010)

Absolut bescheuert sowas. /facepalm

Aber dann beschweren sich die Menschen, dass sie zu wenig Geld haben. Gott oh Gott.


----------



## Fedaykin (21. April 2010)

Andy_88 schrieb:


> "...*Ein Statussymbol für Angeber!..."
> 
> find grade das ist es nicht.. das pferd sagt für mich nur aus "hey hab nicht genug skill um mir ein mount ingame zu erarbeiten.."
> auch wenns cool aussieht, ich würds nicht mal geschenkt nehmen ^^
> *



Ich weiß garnicht welchen Post ich zuerst zitieren soll. Hm..dann doch lieber Deinen Post.

Meine Güte. Es ist unglaublich was hier wieder für ein geistiger Dünnpfiff niedergeschrieben wird.

Erklär mir doch einmal (ordentlich!) inwieweit das Mount auf den Skill des Spielers schließen lässt? Ach was, vergiß es. Ich gebe Dir die Antwort direkt. Garnicht! 

Warum zum Henker kann es euch nicht egal sein, wer was mit seinem Geld anstellt? Anstatt zu sagen: "Hey, ich finde das Mount nicht gut, mag es nicht, und werde es mir nicht holen. Jeder der meint dieses Mount zu kaufen, kann dies tun." Aber nein, jedes mal muss der Spieler der sich dieses Mount kauft als n00b oder was auch immer dargestellt werden. 

Und zum letzten Mal, ihr könnt mir erzählen was ihr wollt. Der einzige Grund weshalb sich die meisten Spieler aufregen und diejenigen die sich das Mount kaufen als skilllose Spieler oder Bekloppte darstellen sind einfach nur neidisch. Aus ende fertig. Wenn ihr nicht neidisch wärt, würde euch das Mount bzw. die Spieler die es kaufen auch herzlich egal sein. Dennoch muss jeder seinen Senf dazu geben und die Spieler die sich dieses Mount gekauft haben, diskreditieren.


----------



## Serephit (21. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> Es geht absolut nicht um Neid. Ich denke einfach an eine und an zukünftige Angebote wie:
> 
> - Neue 50er Tasche im Shop. Kauft euch jetzt "Kothiks Weihnachtsstrumpf"
> 
> ...



Die tasche wäre nice und würde ich mir sofort kaufen^^


----------



## TillL. (21. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Jeder Gimp rennt damit rum.. dabei ist das eigentlich recht hässlich. Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..
> 
> Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön



hm also ich muss für 20Euro arbeiten damit ich sie erstmal habe. ich bekomm mein geld nich einfach so hinten rein geschoben


----------



## Chrissi3384 (21. April 2010)

Tamesyra schrieb:


> Was mich an der Sache zum Schmunzeln bringt: Wieviele von den Leute die schreien ... häßlich ... unütze Geldausgabe ... ectpp haben dieses Mount ??? Ich wette JEDE MENGE davon ( ich sag nicht alle nein... ) Ja ich habs auch.... ;-) Und? Bin ich jetzt schlechter, besser oder Imba? Nein ich bin noch die selbe wie vorher auch ... Auch ich farme gerne Ruf um Mounts zu bekommen, auch ich renne zichtausend mal in Inis rum um nen Mount zu bekommen... Nun wars mal einfach Knöpfchen drücken, Kontnummer eingeben fertig...
> Aber an jemandem rumnölen eh du hast das uns eh du hast das nich ne danke jeder soll machen was und wie er es will...



Ganz dienr Meinung.


----------



## Threisch (21. April 2010)

Sagen wirs mal so... 

Mein /lol Makro hat jetzt wieder mehr Sinn^^ 
Jeder den ich mit diesem Ding sehe muss ich einfach auslachen.. ich kann nicht anders ^^


----------



## Fedaykin (21. April 2010)

Threisch schrieb:


> Sagen wirs mal so...
> 
> Mein /lol Makro hat jetzt wieder mehr Sinn^^
> Jeder den ich mit diesem Ding sehe muss ich einfach auslachen.. ich kann nicht anders ^^




Na das ist aber fein. Und kannst du mir auch den Grund nennen? Bzw. kannst du mir sicherlich sagen, was dir diese Spieler getan haben. Kannst du nicht? Doof. Ach ja, du möchtest mit deinem tollen Makro doch nur ausdrücken wie sehr du dieses Mount und alle diejenigen die es erworben haben verachtest und belächelst. Fein gemacht.

Wenn du wieder aus der Ursuppe hervorgekrabbelt bist, darfst du wieder bei den Menschen mitspielen. Versprochen.


----------



## zadros (21. April 2010)

Soll doch jeder/jede machen wie er/sie mag. Mir tuts nicht weh, denn ich hab' auch weiterhin meinen Spaß und solange man Spaß hat ohne andere zu
gängeln oder verletzen ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Warum müssen sich manche immer über alles aufregen? Ich versteh es nicht.
Und welchen Sinn hat es Leute blöd an zu machen nur weil sie sich etwas kaufen woran sie spaß haben?

Ich verstehe die Intoleranz einiger einfach nicht.


----------



## KingNothing22 (21. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Jeder Gimp rennt damit rum.. dabei ist das eigentlich recht hässlich. Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..
> 
> Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön




ich hab das mount und musste für diese 20 euro richtig arbeiten...omg das is ein spiel..das is ja ned wirklich dein ernst, dass du hardmodes farmen oder sonstwas als arbeit bezeichnest oder???

die 20 euro von jedem der sich das mount gekauft hat sind bestimmt härter erarbeitetet als eure lustigen erfolgs- oder rufmounts. ^^


zum thema: blizzard hat millionen damit verdient? geil!! glückwunsch blizzard. wiedermal eine geschäftsidee die zu 100% aufgegangen ist..
ich kann nur hoffen, dass zumindest ein teil des gewinns wieder in WoW investiert wird. So sind wir zu frieden und ihr seid es auch..


----------



## Bighorn (21. April 2010)

Das Mount sieht Nachts mal extrem cool aus!


Ein Pet/Mount ingame erarbeiten?! Ich lach mich schief. 
Erarbeitet habe ich mir die knapp 13Euro Monatsgebüren. Den Ruf erspiele ich mir aus Spaß. Das es dafür ein Mount, Pet oder Titel gibt ist nebensächlich.


Btw.
ca 11 Millionen Abonenten - 100 000 Mounts verkauft. Das ist in % nicht eben viel!


----------



## Threisch (21. April 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Na das ist aber fein. Und kannst du mir auch den Grund nennen? Bzw. kannst du mir sicherlich sagen, was dir diese Spieler getan haben. Kannst du nicht? Doof. Ach ja, du möchtest mit deinem tollen Makro doch nur ausdrücken wie sehr du dieses Mount und alle diejenigen die es erworben haben verachtest und belächelst. Fein gemacht.
> 
> Wenn du wieder aus der Ursuppe hervorgekrabbelt bist, darfst du wieder bei den Menschen mitspielen. Versprochen.




/sign 

Von denen halte ich wirklich nicht viel..
Scheint so, dass du auch eines erworben hast =/  sonst würdest du kaum so Quark schreiben.
Von menschlichkeit musst du mir ja nichts erzählen.. So wie du schreibst trifft es dich ja sehr, dass ich über einen Style-need in einem Spiel herziehe. tut mir leid =(


----------



## KingNothing22 (21. April 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Btw.
> ca 11 Millionen Abonenten - 100 000 Mounts verkauft. Das ist in % nicht eben viel!



naja aber 100.000 mal 20 ero sind immerhin 2.000.000 euro...ganz schön viel geld für so wenig aufwand...


----------



## Fedaykin (21. April 2010)

Threisch schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Von denen halte ich wirklich nicht viel..
> Scheint so, dass du auch eines erworben hast =/  sonst würdest du kaum so Quark schreiben.
> Von menschlichkeit musst du mir ja nichts erzählen.. So wie du schreibst trifft es dich ja sehr, dass ich über einen Style-need in einem Spiel herziehe. tut mir leid =(



Mal ehrlich. Du kannst von mir aus den ganzen lieben langen Tag "makro-spammend" üm mich herumlaufen. Mir ist das sowas von Schnuppe.

Ich finde es nur erschreckend welch ein Verhalten manche Menschen an den Tag legen. Was machst du denn, wenn dein Nachbar einen teuren Wagen kauft? Läufst du lachend um den Wagen rum? Sicherlich nicht. Leben und leben lassen. Aber das kannst du anscheinend nicht. Nein, du musst ja mehrfach zum ausdruck bringen wie sehr du diese Leute doch belächelst. Warum? Was bringt es dir?


----------



## MayoAmok (21. April 2010)

Threisch schrieb:


> Sagen wirs mal so...
> 
> Mein /lol Makro hat jetzt wieder mehr Sinn^^
> Jeder den ich mit diesem Ding sehe muss ich einfach auslachen.. ich kann nicht anders ^^



Sauber. Ich lache lieber Leute aus, die 2 Stunden Leute für PDK10 suchen, mit der Bedingung erst irgenwo in Dalaran angewinkt zu werden.


Ich hab mir das Pferd gekauft. Grund: Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Twinker und muss mir so niemals mehr ein Mount kaufen. Mounts sammle ich mit dem Main, die Twinks haben ab sofort ein schickes Universalpferdchen....


----------



## imadora (21. April 2010)

das teil is hässlich da warte ich lieber darauf das man für freundschaftseinladung das 2 sitzer raketenmount bekommt.
wofür hat man sonst einen kleinen bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threisch (21. April 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich. Du kannst von mir aus den ganzen lieben langen Tag "makro-spammend" üm mich herumlaufen. Mir ist das sowas von Schnuppe.
> 
> Ich finde es nur erschreckend welch ein Verhalten manche Menschen an den Tag legen. Was machst du denn, wenn dein Nachbar einen teuren Wagen kauft? Läufst du lachend um den Wagen rum? Sicherlich nicht. Leben und leben lassen. Aber das kannst du anscheinend nicht. Nein, du musst ja mehrfach zum ausdruck bringen wie sehr du diese Leute doch belächelst. Warum? Was bringt es dir?





Nö.. Wie so oft soll man WoW nicht mit RL vergleichen.
Mit dem Wagen hast du recht.. aber irgendwie kann man das nun wirklich nicht auf die selbe Ebene wie dieses Mount setzen oder =/


Was bringt mir das? ganz im Ernst
Wenn ich da so ein Mount sehe, und so richtig spüre wie toll er sich damit vorkommt ^^ (Was die meisten wahrscheinlich auch tun)
Ist es einfach eine befreiende Äusserung meiner Seits, dass ich das Mount für 20€ Bullshit finde.


----------



## Quentaros (21. April 2010)

Wenn ich mir so manche Kommentare lese dann sag ich nur

[attachment=10278_neu.jpg]

- Es gibt Leute die bauen sich für 15.000 Euro ein Flugsimulator im Keller (gut sind eher selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Es gibt Leute die sammeln Aufkleber für irgendwelche Hefte die Geld kosten
- Ja es soll sogar Leute geben die gehn Bier trinken, kostet auch nur Geld und bringt nicht viel, ausser diese toxischen Nebenwirkungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- gibt Leute die "Bunte" lesen, kostet auch geld (und ist das Fachblatt für kritisch investigativen Journalismus :-D )

könnte die Liste weiterführen^^

Was ich sagen will, dass man sich hier unnötig aufregt.

Wäre ich Geschäftsführer von Blizzard, ich würde das genauso machen. Denkt ihr etwa die leben von Luft und Liebe? Würden die kein Geld machen, dann würde ich mir sorgen machen dass die nicht irgendwann gezwungen werden, die Server abzuschalten, wenn die Meldung käme "Blizzard muss Insolvenz anmelden". Dann würde ich eure Gesichter gerne mal sehen.


----------



## Gruftpirscher (21. April 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Pferd gekauft. Grund: Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Twinker und muss mir so niemals mehr ein Mount kaufen. Mounts sammle ich mit dem Main, die Twinks haben ab sofort ein schickes Universalpferdchen....



Das find ich 'ne gute Begründung... nicht, dass es eine bräuchte, aber dennoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir gefällt das Pferdchen sehr gut, aber ich werds mir wohl nicht holen, da mein Main ein Orc ist und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die beiden besonders gut zusammen passen.
Dann lieber der Feuerstuhl und fürs Fliegen einer der Drachen oder mein Roflcopter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parkway (21. April 2010)

je mehr geld blizz mit so sachen macht desto besser wird wow2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehts mal so lol

und wenn ihl leute auslacht die das gekauft haben von wegen "no skill"

lacht ihr auch leute aus mitm: hdz4 mount? (brainafk in 5 min holbar), mammut (ssteinbewahrersplitter, also fürs lau), roter drache (kaufbar), grüner proto (luck).
sehr ihr worauf ich hinaus will? man bekommt sooo viele mounts fürs nichtstun, und wenn man nur die mounts cool findet für die man "arbeiten" musste. dann dürften ja alle nur mit ulduar-protos, braufestwiddern usw rumlaufen.

also bitte, in zeiten wo man e 3/4tel des inhalts einfach so kriegt sollte man sich nicht über sowas aufregen, sondern einfach auf den viichern rumreiten die ainem gefallen


----------



## 5002 (21. April 2010)

Wenn ich zuviel Geld hätte würd ich es mir vllt holen, da ich es ganz schick finde. Wer das Geld dafür ausgeben will: Bitte. Ich bin es nicht. Ich hab mir in meiner Jugend genug Crap ala Sammelkarten etc gekauft und bin nun definitiv zu alt dafür xD 

Aber die Art und Weise, wie es hier wieder abgeht, ist schlimm. Leben und leben lassen.


----------



## MayoAmok (21. April 2010)

Ich finde auch, grad weil das Pferd so garnicht zu fast allen Chars im Spiel passt (Gnome gehen, bei der Horde sowieso absolut unvorstellbar), eignet es sich nicht zum posen. 

Es ist viel zu klein und es leuchtet. 

All das hab ich gewusst und ich habs trotzdem gekauft, weils mir nämlich egal ist, worauf ich rumreite. Ich nehm die Dinger, um schnell von A nach B zu kommen. Es überwogen bei mir also praktische Überlegungen. 

Nur noch ein Knöpfchen für langsam/schnell/fliegen/schnell fliegen ohne Makro-Bastelei. 

Nur noch Reitskill kaufen und aufsitzen und losbrausen.


----------



## fv_grimm (21. April 2010)

Also ich würde kein Geld dafür ausgeben. Obwohl ich finde, das Ding sieht gut aus. Aber wer sein Geld dafür ausgeben will, der soll es doch machen. Ich geb mein Geld bestimmt für Kram aus über den andere den Kopf schütteln.
Und mal so an diejenigen die sich hier hinstellen und sagen: "OMG wer ist den so bescheuert für ein paar Pixel 20€ auszugeben?":
Wir alle hier geben circa 150€ im Jahr für WoW aus und wer sich dann für 20€ noch einmalig ein Mount kauft (das alle twinks nutzen können, womit man einiges an Gold damit Goldsammelzeit und damit wiederum Spielzeit = Geld spart) der soll das doch bitteschön machen. Ich finde es weder dumm noch sinnlos.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (21. April 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, grad weil das Pferd so garnicht zu fast allen Chars im Spiel passt (Gnome gehen, bei der Horde sowieso absolut unvorstellbar), eignet es sich nicht zum posen.



Mal ehrlich: Blutelfen + der Gockel... da ist mir das Hotti aber doch lieber ...

Der Taure wenn draufsitzt ist es Tierquälerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MayoAmok schrieb:


> Nur noch ein Knöpfchen für langsam/schnell/fliegen/schnell fliegen ohne Makro-Bastelei.



Ja, das ist herrlich =) genieße ich auch derzeit.


----------



## Ginkohana (21. April 2010)

Andy_88 schrieb:


> "...*Ein Statussymbol für Angeber!..."
> 
> find grade das ist es nicht.. das pferd sagt für mich nur aus "hey hab nicht genug skill um mir ein mount ingame zu erarbeiten.."
> auch wenns cool aussieht, ich würds nicht mal geschenkt nehmen ^^
> *




Wobei man seit den Preisnerft nicht mehr von erarbeiten reden kann...

Ich gebs zu, ich habs mir geholt, nun hab ich mit allen Twinks einen Gaul und das lässtige Ruffarmen bei bestimmten Fraktionen fällt weg nur weil ich einen persönlichen Elefantenboycott laufen habe.


----------



## tuerlich (21. April 2010)

im gegensatz zu den leuten auf meinem server ( gefühlt ganz dalaran hat das mount... inkl. der npcs -.-) brauch ich das ding nicht. die 20 euro kann ich besser investieren. aber ist ja nicht meine sache, wenn sich jemand nen virtuellen gegenstand kauft, aus dem er sogut wie keinen nutzen ziehen kann (das argument mit den twinks lass ich mal nicht gelten, da man sich für ingamegold locker nen mount leisten kann - auch für 100000 twinks). naja vielleicht ists ja ne gute wertanlage und steigt mal im preis <.< (oder man kanns für nochmal 20 euro umlackieren und tieferlegen lassen, oh wie coooool).

ps: (ihr merkt bestimmt, dass ich gern klammern benutze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kezman1 (21. April 2010)

Finde es einfach nur Krank!

20 Euro für ein Mount, nie im Leben und die Zocker die sich das geholt haben sind meiner Meinung nach einfach nur Süchtig und .....

Ich fühl mich schon scheisse wenn ich die Gebühren bezahle.


----------



## Dicun (21. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> *Soebent in der Bild gelesen.
> 
> (...)*
> 
> ...



In der Bild gelesen. Die Beschreibung des ganzen zeigt wieder die "ausgewogene" und "gut informierte" Berichterstattung des Werbeblattes. (Zeitung darf sie, da zuviel Werbung enthalten ist, nicht mehr heißen) 

Auf den ersten Blick fand ich das Pferd schon hübsch, aber jetzt - wo soviele rumreiten - kann ich´s schon nicht mehr sehen -.-


----------



## sympathisant (21. April 2010)

Kezman1 schrieb:


> Finde es einfach nur Krank!
> 
> 20 Euro für ein Mount, nie im Leben und die Zocker die sich das geholt haben sind meiner Meinung nach einfach nur Süchtig und .....
> 
> Ich fühl mich schon scheisse wenn ich die Gebühren bezahle.



schreib mal auf, wofür du im letzten monat geld ausgegeben hast. 

danach ist für dich jeder der nem hobby nachgeht und dafür geld ausgibt krank und süchtig? werd mal erwachsen ...


----------



## sympathisant (21. April 2010)

Dicun schrieb:


> Zeitung darf sie, da zuviel Werbung enthalten ist, nicht mehr heißen)



Einer modernen Legende zufolge soll sich die „Bild“-Zeitung nach einem Gerichtsurteil nicht länger „Zeitung“ nennen dürfen. In Deutschland gibt es jedoch kein Gesetz, welches vorschreibt, wann eine Veröffentlichung als „Zeitung“ verkauft werden darf.[sup][21][/sup] Die „Bild“-Zeitung verzichtete einfach mit der Zeit auf einen Artikel _(die)_ und das Attribut „Zeitung“ aus Marketing-Gründen.


----------



## Fedaykin (21. April 2010)

Kezman1 schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich schon scheisse wenn ich die Gebühren bezahle.




Dann tu uns doch den Gefallen und kündige WoW. Dann musst du dich auch nicht mehr "scheisse" fühlen. So haben wir alle was davon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovacs (21. April 2010)

sicher ist der Preis mit 20&#8364; happig, mal egal obs ein mount, pet oder was weiß ich sein soll. Für einen "Spaß" Zusatzinhalt nicht das, was ich noch für vertretbar halte. 
Aber es wird für jeden *'~** Geld ausgegben (völlig unabhängig von WoW). Unendlich viel Kram, der keinerlei Nutzen hat. Und ob ich für digitale Musik, ein digitales Bild oder ein ingame mount Geld ausgebe ist doch völlig wumpe. Wieviel kauft man sich in der "realen Welt", was nur zum anschauen ist und sonst völlig ohne Nutzen. Und hier sehe ich dann wieder keinen Unterschied ob jemand für seine Spielzeugeisenbahn neue Bäumchen kauft, weil sie einfach hübsch aussehen oder son Vieh in WoW. 
Naja zu dem ganzen Thema in WoW muss man was "leisten" oder "arbeiten" ..... ein sehr, sehr trauriges Thema, aber jedem seine Einstellung. Aber warscheinlich haben genau diese Leute Probleme mit sowas, da diese nicht aus Spass sondern nur aus Leistungsgedanken spielen und daher natürlich kein Verständnis haben, dass man sich Sachen kauft, die einfach nur hübsch aussehen.


----------



## Dicun (21. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Einer modernen Legende zufolge soll sich die „Bild"-Zeitung nach einem Gerichtsurteil nicht länger „Zeitung" nennen dürfen. In Deutschland gibt es jedoch kein Gesetz, welches vorschreibt, wann eine Veröffentlichung als „Zeitung" verkauft werden darf.[sup][21][/sup] Die „Bild"-Zeitung verzichtete einfach mit der Zeit auf einen Artikel _(die)_ und das Attribut „Zeitung" aus Marketing-Gründen.




Ich bin einer Urban Legend aufgesessen? Jessas - wie peinlich oO... Danke für die Info!


----------



## s4nct0 (21. April 2010)

also ich finds weniger dramatisch das die leute 20 euro fürn reittier ausgeben (dramatisch find ich das sowieso nicht weils net mein geld ist^^) aber erschreckend finde ich dann doch für was für eines.... ALso dieses Babyblaue Etwas hat eine derart warme aura das es schon kaum noch zum aushalten ist. Aber gut die ganzen leute die bisher auf dieser bekloppten nachtelfkatze durch die gegend geeiert sind ham halt jetz was neues tolles gefunden^^ 

Was mich aber etwas verwundert hat ist das ich jetzt schon öfters im /2 gelesen habe, das Spieler versuchen dieses Mount ingame gegen Gold zu verhökern^^ Geht das? Weil irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das Blizzard eine so offentsichtliche Sache zum Euronen gegen Gold tausch einführt..


----------



## Threisch (21. April 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Dann tu uns doch den Gefallen und kündige WoW. Dann musst du dich auch nicht mehr "scheisse" fühlen. So haben wir alle was davon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Du hast nichts besseres zu tun als den ganzen langen Tag zu flamen was^^


----------



## Vertil (21. April 2010)

Als ich das mount das erste mal gesehen hab, dachte ich mir: "Mensch das sieht ja geil aus, damit kann man ja richtig posen. das hol ich mir bestimmt". Am nächsten tag logge ich mich ein und seh sehr viele mit diesem mount rumhüpfen, da hatte sich die sache für mich erledigt.

Ich finds schon geil das mount und hätte es mir bestimmt gekauft aber jz, wo das jeder hat ist es nix besonderes mehr und für mich nicht mehr kaufenswert.


----------



## j4ckass (21. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> Soebent in der Bild gelesen.



Die Aussage alleine sagt ja schon alles...


----------



## Rolandos (21. April 2010)

Kezman1 schrieb:


> Finde es einfach nur Krank!
> 
> 20 Euro für ein Mount, nie im Leben und die Zocker die sich das geholt haben sind meiner Meinung nach einfach nur Süchtig und .....
> 
> Ich fühl mich schon scheisse wenn ich die Gebühren bezahle.



Jup, ging mir auch so, nichts neues, immer das gleiche, einziger gangbarer Weg aufhören. Ich habe es getan, lustig und manchmal auch fast zum Totlachen, finde ich hier sehr viel Posts. Nur um mich machmal zu erheitern, lese ich hier überhaupt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (21. April 2010)

Threisch schrieb:


> Du hast nichts besseres zu tun als den ganzen langen Tag zu flamen was^^



Wenn so viele Leute soviel Unsinn von sich geben, ist es schwer an sich zu halten. Ja.


----------



## Esda (21. April 2010)

Das Viech sieht aus, als hätte Algalon Jolly Jumper geschwängert :/ 
Da setz ich mich lieber auf meinen Frostwyrm, den hab ich mir selber erarbeitet.


----------



## Mikehoof (21. April 2010)

Solange es im Shop keine Gegenstände bzw. Mounts gibt die im Spiel einen Vorteil bringen ist es für mich ok. Was juckt es die Leute eigentlich für was andere ihr Geld ausgeben? Ich gebe jeden Spieltag der Bundesliga mehr Geld für Bier aus :-) Das finden andere auch bescheuert, weil es auch nichts bringt außer kurzfristigen Spaß und evtl. Kopfschmerzen.

Ich finde sie hätten das Mount strenger limitieren sollen, so finde ich die 20 Euro schon etwas happig.

Regt euch doch lieber über wichtige Sachen auf. 



> Da setz ich mich lieber auf meinen Frostwyrm, den hab ich mir selber erarbeitet.



Ja genau "erarbeitet".... Man erarbeitet sich die Einrichtung seines Reihenhauses oder die Geburtstagsgeschenke für seine Kinder aber WoW und erarbeiten?


----------



## PewPewPew (21. April 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Lasst den leuten doch ihr mount. ob ihr nun 2 mal lotto spiel wo die chance auf nen sechser 1:148000000 steht und ihr nix gewinnt oder ob ihr euch nen haufen matschiger pixel für 20&#8364; kauft.(ich finde vom pferd hat man sogar noch mehr)
> Gleiches beispiel mit dem rauchen.
> Ich bin nicht raucher aber könnte es mir leisten zu rauchen. Demnach könnte ich mir auch sagen mhh... ja... oke ich hab 5 tage nich geraucht ich kauf mir nen wow mount, weil wenn ich ja rauchen würde hät ich die 20&#8364; ja ausgegeben. und vom mount hat man wieder mehr als von den zigaretten!



/sign³ ich finde er hat alles gesagt was man dazu sagen kann.
mounts sind nun mal in WoW statussymbole, ob ingame erarbeitete wie die ulduar, naxx oder ICC drachen oder drops wie zul g tiger, anzu,... oder solche die man sich durch geld kaufen kann, alle haben ihren platz im spiel wenn der spieler der meinung ist, die zeit/nerven oder das nötige kleingeld dafür zu opfern.

und ob das mount nun toll oder nicht aussieht, kann den leuten die es sich nicht gekauft haben ja egal sein =D
ihr habt es ja net, und vll reiten es manche auch nur weil es 310% schnell ist??! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greez


----------



## SoldenX (21. April 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> witzig das in einem spiel jeder arbeitet um mounts zu bekommen...



und diese dann nur in dala rumstehen und mit ihren epic´s posen...


----------



## Ephorion (21. April 2010)

Meine Meinung

Peinlich

Danke fürs lesen.


----------



## zarix (21. April 2010)

Bei mir auf den Server Frostwolf ist es auch schon normal im handelschannel zu lesen . 
Vk Himmelsross 3x für je 10k gold.  
Wenn 20 € 10000 Gold entsprechen ist es dann nicht in Pirnzip ein Goldhandel der doch Illegal ist ? 
Ich in Prinzipe hass e Blizz für den Blöizz Shop . 
Weil sie dort stylische Items anbieten die nicht durch Spielerisches Können zu erlangen sind. 
Aber lustig wenn ein Paar Pixel sich besser verkaufen als zb ein Komplettes Spiel .

Angeber item für Spackos . Wie die leute drauf abgehen .


----------



## Zodttd (21. April 2010)

Ich denke, dass Blizzard damit eher den Pofit steigern will, ich hatte vor mich bei Activision nach meinem Abi zu bewerben dann in Frankreich halt und hab mich da mal informiert vor ein paar Wochen und ich habe erfahren, dass die unglaublich stolz darauf sind, dass sie das Unternehmen mit dem höchsten prozentualen Profit in der Spielebranche sind.
Das ist also keine Abzocke oder so, einfach irgendein Firmeninterner Komplex den man so zu überwinden versucht vermute ich mal.
Hört sich weit hergeholt an, aber anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären 20€ für so nen Schund zu verlangen.


----------



## Pyrodimi (21. April 2010)

Ich finde es schlichtweg verarsche.
Warum?
Ich bezahle ein VOLLPREISMMO inkl. 13Euro im Monat um den KOMPLETEN Spielinhalt OHNE weitere Kosten nutzen zu dürfen.
Auch wenn es nur rein kosmetisch ist, sind die Pets und Mounts schlicht und einfach Spielinhalt die sich Spieler kaufen können.
Sowas ist zwar nice in einen F2P da is mir auch klar das ich mich halt auf sowas einlassen muss.
Aber ein Spiel kaufen, dann noch Abo UND Itemshop...sry Leute aber das stößt sauer auf und lässt mich im Moment trotz heiss ersehnten Diablo2 und Starcraft2 eher in die Richtung tendieren das
ich mit ACTIVISION/Blizzard nichts mehr zu tun haben möchte...
Die bieten echt das beste aus 2 Welten aber nur wenns ums bezahlen geht....


----------



## MrBlaki (21. April 2010)

Meingott, muss man hier noch diskutieren?
WEM DAS MOUNT GEFÄLLT DER HOLT ES SICH, WEM ES NICHT GEFÄLLT HOLT ES SICH NICHT! 
Aus! -.-
Die Leute stecken 20€ mehr in ihr Hobby und haben Spass dran!
Was ist daran falsch!?
Meingott auf buffed sind nur Sturköpfe.


----------



## Talidana (21. April 2010)

Bravo Blizzard kann ich nur sagen. Die haben wenns hoch kommt 5000$ investiert um das zu designen und verdienen jetzt 5 oder 6 Millionen dran. Das ist doch mal ne schöne Rendite.

Zum Mount selber. Ich finde es auch häßlich und mit 20 Euro sehr überteuert. Für 2 oder 3 Euro würde ich mir das schon auch mal überlegen sowas zu kaufen. Vielleicht für den Farmchar, so normal ist es jetzt ja nämlich doch nicht da es ja 310% hat.


----------



## MayoAmok (21. April 2010)

Talidana schrieb:


> Bravo Blizzard kann ich nur sagen. Die haben wenns hoch kommt 5000$ investiert um das zu designen und verdienen jetzt 5 oder 6 Millionen dran. Das ist doch mal ne schöne Rendite.
> 
> Zum Mount selber. Ich finde es auch häßlich und mit 20 Euro sehr überteuert. Für 2 oder 3 Euro würde ich mir das schon auch mal überlegen sowas zu kaufen. Vielleicht für den Farmchar, so normal ist es jetzt ja nämlich doch nicht da es ja 310% hat.



Es hat allein keine 310% Geschwindigkeit. Dies bekommt es nur, wenn der entsprechende Char bereits ein so schnelles Mount hat.


----------



## RedShirt (21. April 2010)

Talidana schrieb:


> Die haben wenns hoch kommt 5000$ investiert um das zu designen



Da hat aber jemand Ahnung von Programmierung + Graphikdesign - wow.

Hast Du jemals (!) 3D Objekte mit der Komplextiät entworfen, die in einem Spielsystem funktionieren - inkl. der gesamten (!) Bewegungsabläufe? mit sämtlichen Effekten die beim Flug usw auftreten (kleines Schneegestöber beim Steed)?



Talidana schrieb:


> Vielleicht für den Farmchar, so normal ist es jetzt ja nämlich doch nicht da es ja 310% hat.



hat Dein Farmchar ein 310% Mount? Ne? Dann bitte bis Cataclysm warten =)
Weil das Mount mit Deiner maximal möglichen (von dem was Du an Mounts hast) Geschwindigkeit unterwegs ist.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. April 2010)

Talidana schrieb:


> Bravo Blizzard kann ich nur sagen. Die haben wenns hoch kommt 5000$ investiert um das zu designen und verdienen jetzt 5 oder 6 Millionen dran. Das ist doch mal ne schöne Rendite.
> 
> Zum Mount selber. Ich finde es auch häßlich und mit 20 Euro sehr überteuert. Für 2 oder 3 Euro würde ich mir das schon auch mal überlegen sowas zu kaufen. Vielleicht für den Farmchar, *so normal ist es jetzt ja nämlich doch nicht da es ja 310% hat.*



lesen, denken, posten.


----------



## Talidana (21. April 2010)

> Es hat allein keine 310% Geschwindigkeit. Dies bekommt es nur, wenn der entsprechende Char bereits ein so schnelles Mount hat.



OK... dann sind die 20Euro wirklich extrem unverschämt und nicht zu rechtfertigen, weil es dann ja wirklich überhaupt keinen Vorteil hat gegenüber einen ingame-Mount das man in 20 Min in HdZ4 Hero bekommen oder einfach für 200G kaufen kann.

Aber wie schon oft hier gesagt es ist jedermanns eigene Sache wenn er Geld zu Fenster rausschmeissen will... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (21. April 2010)

man hier liest man immer nur "wie hässlich""zu teuer" usw...

ich finds ganz praktisch.

hab ne menge twinks und nur ein paar sind auf 80 (so das man an das supertolle hdz4 mount überhaupt rankommt).
das pferd is accountgebunden und jeder char bekommt eins (auch wenner frisch erstellt wird).
ich brauch mir für keinen char mehr ein reittier geschweige denn mehrere zu kaufen.
das find ich schon ganz ok. ^^
und sooo hässlich isses auch net.
ausserdem hab ich nur noch einen button wo ich draufklicken muss ;D

so long...


----------



## Technocrat (21. April 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Tja, und so verdient sich Blizzard dumm und dämlich.
> 
> naja, mir soll es egal sein wer so blöd ist und dafür 20 € zahlt.



100.000 Spieler sind, nehmen wir mal 10 Mio. aktive Accounts an, 0,1%. Wahnwitz. Das ist ja ein Renner ohnegleichen.


----------



## Talidana (21. April 2010)

> Hast Du jemals (!) 3D Objekte mit der Komplextiät entworfen, die in einem Spielsystem funktionieren - inkl. der gesamten (!) Bewegungsabläufe? mit sämtlichen Effekten die beim Flug usw auftreten (kleines Schneegestöber beim Steed)?



Mehr wie 100$ die Stunde wird der Designer denke ich nicht von Blizzard bezahlt bekommen. Dann wären das bei 5000$ 50 Arbeitsstunden, die sollten für das Erstellen der Texturen reichen (Sonstige Programmierarbeiten sind ja nicht notwendig da "Standardmount"), aber selbst wenn es 100h und damit 10000$ Kosten wären, würde das nicht wirklich was am krassen Verhältnis des finanziellen Einsatzes zum Gewinn ändern.


----------



## kingcorner (21. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ist Geschmackssache ob einem das Mount gefällt oder nicht aber man muss nicht gleich beleidigend werden und sagen die Leute die sich das Mount kaufen seien dumm.
> Sie investieren nur weiteres Geld in ihr Hobby, mehr nicht.
> Zu euch sagt doch auch keiner du bist blöd weil du 20 Euro mehr für Extraleistungen in einem Fitnessstudio zahlst.


  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seh ich auch so. Wie viele gibt es die 5 EUR am Tag (oder mehr) für Kippen ausgeben und da sagt keiner was ^^ Und man kann sicher da auch noch nen Thread machen "Kippen oder Mount - was soll ich machen?"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztendlich ist es ja jedem selbst überlassen was er mit seinem Geld macht. Wer das Mount nicht will kauft es sich eben nicht und gut ist.


----------



## Technocrat (21. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Meingott auf buffed sind nur Sturköpfe.


Ich tippe da eher auf Neidbolzen...


----------



## Doonna (21. April 2010)

Find das Mount, dadurch das es soviele haben, garnicht mehr toll. Vorallem kann ich das bei einem preiß von 20€ nicht nachvollziehen, das ist schlichtweg krass viel für die paar Pixel, doch inzwischen ist es Standart geworden das man sich leider zu jedem 2. Spiel extra sachen für kohle kaufen kann, bestes bsp. MW2 15€ für die Maps, was schon so ne frechheit ist, aber das Mount hier setzt nochmal einen drauf.

Trozdem haben sich meine 2 kleinen Brüder das teil da geholt, denke das überwiegend junge leute sich sowas kaufen oder leute mit zuviel money.


----------



## Chiary (21. April 2010)

Andy_88 schrieb:


> *
> auch wenns cool aussieht, ich würds nicht mal geschenkt nehmen ^^
> *



Och, dooooch.
Wollte es mir eigendlich kaufen, hatte dann aber nicht mehr dran gedacht abends nach Feierabend und als ich mich ins Spiel logge hab ich Post.
Nettes Geschenk vom Herrn des Hauses, ich habs gern genommen ^^


----------



## Katzensprung (21. April 2010)

Talidana schrieb:


> Bravo Blizzard kann ich nur sagen. Die haben wenns hoch kommt 5000$ investiert um das zu designen und verdienen jetzt 5 oder 6 Millionen dran. Das ist doch mal ne schöne Rendite.
> 
> Zum Mount selber. Ich finde es auch häßlich und mit 20 Euro sehr überteuert. Für 2 oder 3 Euro würde ich mir das schon auch mal überlegen sowas zu kaufen. Vielleicht für den Farmchar, so normal ist es jetzt ja nämlich doch nicht da es ja 310% hat.




So teuer ist das nun auch wieder nicht! Überleg mal wieviel Geld du ausgibst, wenn du mal einen trinken gehst? Bei mir springen da locker 20-30 Euro raus + Clubbesuch.

Jedem das seine, würde ich noch spielen, hätte ich es mir geholt!

Lg


----------



## Fedaykin (21. April 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich tippe da eher auf Neidbolzen...




Absolut


----------



## Eboron (21. April 2010)

Wems gefällt solls kaufen =)

Ich bin mit meinem Proto und den Darnassus-Tigern die ich kürzlich erfarmt habe (bin Mensch)^^ sehr zufrieden.

Next Target --> Schneller zulianischer Tiger *träum*

=D


----------



## Serephit (21. April 2010)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> ihr habt es ja net, und vll reiten es manche auch nur weil es 310% schnell ist??!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es ist nur 310% schnell, wenn du ein anderes Mount hast welches so schnell ist


----------



## Garkeiner (21. April 2010)

*seufz*

Wers kaufen will solls kaufen, wer nicht eben nicht. Sich darüber aufzuregen das es ein solches Mount gibt und Blizzard damit Geld verdienen will ist vertane Zeit.
Ich habe den Eindruck das es Spieler gibt die sich aufregen weil es was "tolles" gibt was man nicht "erarbeiten" muß (ich finde die Begriffklichkeit "erarbeiten" in einen Spiel ist eh ein Griff ins Clo)

Die Freiheit eines jeden endet dort wo die Freiheit des anderen beginnt.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Eboron (21. April 2010)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> /sign³ ich finde er hat alles gesagt was man dazu sagen kann.
> mounts sind nun mal in WoW statussymbole, ob ingame erarbeitete wie die ulduar, naxx oder ICC drachen oder drops wie zul g tiger, anzu,... oder solche die man sich durch geld kaufen kann, alle haben ihren platz im spiel wenn der spieler der meinung ist, die zeit/nerven oder das nötige kleingeld dafür zu opfern.
> 
> und ob das mount nun toll oder nicht aussieht, kann den leuten die es sich nicht gekauft haben ja egal sein =D
> ...




Ich dachte das is nur 310% wenn du schon so ein schnelles mount hast?
Normal 280% oder irre ich mich?


----------



## shade69 (21. April 2010)

solange es kosmetische sachen sind isses mir egal, wenns dann nachher t10 (oder T18,925) zu kaufen gibt wuerds mir nimmer passen!


----------



## Illsen (21. April 2010)

Die Hälfte der Leute die sich darüber auf
aufregen das die Leute 20€ für ein mount ausgeben, rauchen bestimmt selbst ne Schachtel kippen am tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sillygnom (21. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Ich bemitleide leute die sich das Pferd kaufen da diese schon zusehr im spiel stecken.
> 
> Ich würde mir egal ob 2, 4, oder 20 euro niemals einen gegenstand kaufen für einen charakter in einem virtuellem Spiel lieber
> 
> ...



Naja Geld nen Penner in der Hals werfen würde ich auch net , aber wir bezahlen doch alle hier ca. 13 € pro Monat. Da glaube kommt Blizz net mehr hin muhahaha. Armen Säcke. 

Kaufen ich nein. Erspielen ja.


----------



## Nachtglanz (21. April 2010)

Eboron schrieb:


> Ich dachte das is nur 310% wenn du schon so ein schnelles mount hast?
> Normal 280% oder irre ich mich?



Es ist nur 310% schnell wenn du schon ein anderes Mount hast das 310% hat.


----------



## Sillygnom (21. April 2010)

Garkeiner schrieb:


> *seufz*
> (ich finde die Begriffklichkeit "erarbeiten" in einen Spiel ist eh ein Griff ins Clo)
> 
> Die Freiheit eines jeden endet dort wo die Freiheit des anderen beginnt.
> ...



Na hoffentlich nicht  zu tief das stinkt. ;-)


----------



## Starfros (21. April 2010)

ach ich sags auch mal so...... für die 20 Euro MUSS ich nun mal (sehr gut aufgerundet) 1 std 15 min . Arbeiten in meinem Beruf also sind mir die 1 std 15min. wert auch anders gesagt mach ich 1 std 15min. mehr im monat . Es tut mir nicht weh und ich kann es mir leisten. 
Also wo ist das wirkliche Problem ? 

All die jenigen die meinen für pixel kein Geld aus geben zu wollen , die haben vergessen das sie es schon lange tun...... 

und dies wurde auch schon oft genug gesagt und argumentiert aber die die dagegen sind überlesen es bestimmt weil nichts dazu gesagt werden kann.


----------



## Sillygnom (21. April 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> ach ich sags auch mal so...... für die 20 Euro MUSS ich nun mal (sehr gut aufgerundet) 1 std 15 min . Arbeiten in meinem Beruf also sind mir die 1 std 15min. wert auch anders gesagt mach ich 1 std 15min. mehr im monat . Es tut mir nicht weh und ich kann es mir leisten.
> Also wo ist das wirkliche Problem ?
> 
> All die jenigen die meinen für pixel kein Geld aus geben zu wollen , die haben vergessen das sie es schon lange tun......
> ...



So ist das!!! Geld geben wir für Pixxel sowieso aus.


----------



## Pess (21. April 2010)

Ich habs ! Geschenkt bekommen .... und ich finds geil ! Gekauft hätte ich es mir wahrscheinlich selber nicht , finde es aber dennoch in Ordnung wenn sich die 100.000 Spieler das Teil gönnen.
Wie man nur so verdammt verbohrt seien kann und diese Leute als dumm etc zu beschimpfen zeugt nicht nur von nicht wirklich vorhandener Intelligenz , nein ,es zeigt auch einfach nur das man sich wieder an jeden Strohalm klammert um wieder mal seinen geistigen Dünnschiss anderen aufzudrücken !


my 2 cents


----------



## Killer2009 (21. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh nein geht für dich jetzt ne welt unter oder was 

was kümmerst du dich dadrum wenn es nicht dein geld ist??


----------



## PewPewPew (21. April 2010)

Eboron schrieb:


> Ich dachte das is nur 310% wenn du schon so ein schnelles mount hast?
> Normal 280% oder irre ich mich?



nöp, da hab ich mich anscheinend geirrt ^^
habs bis jetzt nur mit 310% gesehen, aber das war dann anscheinend nur zufall =D


----------



## Blutvalk (21. April 2010)

Jaa, ich bin auch so ein "Trottel" der sich das schöne Mount gekauft hat.

Als erstes habe ich alle meine Chars (10, einschließlich Bankchar) abgeklappert und denen das Tierchen aus den Briefkasten geholt.

Welches Mount bietet denn schnelles Reiten und schnelles Fliegen gleichzeitig an, blockiert in der Aktionsleiste (als Jäger übervoll) nur 1 Fenster und ist dabei auch noch so nett anzusehen?

Mein Gott Leute, WOW ist ein Hobby, das zugegeben eine Menge Zeit frisst, warum soll man sich da nicht mal ein tolles Pet oder Mount gönnen? Andere sammeln die eigenartigsten  Sachen im RL, manche verqualmen oder versaufen die 20 Euro schneller, als man im Shop endlich das Mount freigeschalten bekommt, was soll also diese Diskusion?

Gönnt doch den Spielern einfach ihren Spass, denn jeder genießt dieses Spiel auf seine Art und Weise, übt Toleranz und lasst endlich mal diese Neiddebatte, denn es ist immer noch jeden selbst überlassen, ob er sein sauer verdientes Geld den Kneiper um die Ecke, seinen Stammfrisör, den nächsten Polizisten mit Radarfalle oder eben in WOW in die Hand drückt (nennt  man übrigens Demokratie), erfreut euch an den Ingame-Anblick und geht dann euerer  Wege.

Naja, im RL sind ja einigen schon die großen Autos soweit ein Dorn im Auge, das sie die Karre auch augenblicklich abfackeln müssen, warum also sollte das ausgerechnet im Online-Spiel anders sein, nur wird es problematisch den Kohleanzünder unters Mount zu packen.-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blutvalk

Jäger aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Moronic (21. April 2010)

Also ich hab kein Problem mit dem kaufbaren Mount/Pets. Wem's gefällt und die Kohle hat warum nicht. Werd mir demnächst auch Klein K.T. holen, weil ich den einfach putzig finde. Zudem passt er gut zu Frosti, Lurky und Co., und wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich mir die CEs zB auch nur wegen der Pets geholt / bzw die CE sogar nachgekauft. Das ist zwar ansich idiotisch, aber ob man die Kohle nu versäuft, Pixel dafür kauft die einem eigentlich gar nicht gehören ^^ oder eben irgendwas anderes Unsinniges kauft ist doch völlig Latte.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre gab es diese oder ähnliche Diskussionen auch schon zu den kostenpflichtigen Accountdiensten, das ebbt also wieder ab :-)


----------



## Aurodion (21. April 2010)

Das man über sowas diskutieren kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ob ihr kein Geld weg schmeißt... die 2 Euro bei Mecces, die paar Bier in der Disko, die Kippen schachtel, das essen in der Schule/Arbeit obwohl man was mit hat... ihr steckt die Leute die sich das geholt haben in die Schublade wo "Wir" WoW Spieler drin stecken von den andern... nämlich in der "OMG die bezahlen Geld um ein Spiel zu spielen"- Schublade.
Das ist nichts anderes als sich virtuell was zu erwerben. Ihr erwebt ja mit den Geld im Monat auch das ihr ein Virtuellen Char spielen dürft.


----------



## Lokibu (21. April 2010)

Lol.. hirnlos bis geht nicht mehr, was hier manche bringen.. Statussymbol, Skilllosigkeit.. echt sowas neidisches habe ich lange nicht mehr erlebt.

Wenn man ein wenig Hirn einschaltet, dann kommt man darauf, dass es in WoW auch Leute gibt die einfach etwas Sammeln. Schon mal davon gehört?

Manche Sammler geben Millionen von Euros aus um z. B. ein Bild zu haben. Da ich kein Bildersammler bin, würde ich nicht mal 10 € für hässliches Bild bezahlen, egal ob der Maler berümt ist oder nicht. Oder z. B. würde ich auch keine Dose von Coca Cola aus den 60er kaufen usw.

Die Sammelleidenschaft gehört schon seit Jahrhunderten zu Menschen. Wenn wir nicht Sammeln würden, würde es keine Trödelmärkte geben. 

Das MOunt ist mir übrigens egal.. allerdings sammel ich die Pets aus WoW.


----------



## yrmwulf (21. April 2010)

& es ist soo hässlich...
Wenns wenigstens ein geiler Drache gewesen wär. Jetzt muss man die überall rumdiffundieren sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtglanz (21. April 2010)

yrmwulf schrieb:


> & es ist soo hässlich...
> Wenns wenigstens ein geiler Drache gewesen wär. Jetzt muss man die überall rumdiffundieren sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Geschmackssache"

Sagt dir das irgendwas?


----------



## Durag Silberbart (21. April 2010)

Neid Debatte die 4711 te. 

Einfach mal SuFu nutzen.


----------



## MayoAmok (21. April 2010)

Doonna schrieb:


> Find das Mount, dadurch das es soviele haben, garnicht mehr toll.



Ich nehme an, das hier ist die Quintessenz dieses Threads.

Alle haben es, man kann sich nicht mehr über der Masse erheben, schon ist es wertlos.


----------



## LaVerne (21. April 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, das hier ist die Quintessenz dieses Threads.
> 
> Alle haben es, man kann sich nicht mehr über der Masse erheben, schon ist es wertlos.



Jein. Es wäre die Frage, wieviele Leute sich das Pferd nochmal holen würden, nachdem es jetzt so überpräsent ist. Fanatische Mountsammlern ist das eh egal, ob's "jeder" hat.

Mal ein ketzerischer Gedanke von jemandem, der dem Itemshop im Grunde nicht wohlgesonnen ist:

Würdet ihr ein Mount kaufen, daß man sich quasi selbst zusammenklickt? Als Beispiel sei hier ein episches Katzenreittier in schwarz mit weißen Pfotenspitzen ohne Rüstung oder gar ein "Chocolate Point"-Tigerchen genannt.

Ich würde da stark in Versuchung kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lokibu (21. April 2010)

Aber eins muss ich recht geben.. das Mount ist hässlich. Aber das nächste Mount wird bestimmt viel schöner.


----------



## sappiron (21. April 2010)

Tach

Oha, Bild Zeitung, Viel bum bum und nix am Hud, da kann ich ins kino auch gehen...

Aber das Mount find ich sehr fein, optisch echt ma ein hinkucker.
20euro hin oder her... Wer will machts, wer ned machts ned!


----------



## Helsinki.Vampire (21. April 2010)

also ich persönlich hätte mir das mount nicht kaufen können über den blizzshop da ich keine kreditkarte habe. dann istr es klar das die leute zu ebay greifen und die auch mehr verdienen wollen.

ich habe das mount von freunden von mir geschenkt bekommen was ich wirklich eine nette geste fand.
und ich finde es garnicht so hässlich.

und die leute die meinten sie müssten damit posen... sollen sie doch
ich habs weil ich es schön finde und basta.

das hier gleich wieder das riesengeflame losgeht ist mal wieder zu faszinierend wenns euch stört klebt euch doch den bildschirm zu dann müsst ihr das nicht sehen!
außerdem kann es sein das leute arbeiten gehen müssen und dann nicht die zeit haben wie die harcore-progamer mounts farmen zu gehen und das 24 std. am tag (das finde ich eindeutig erbärmlicher!).
und das diese leute meistens die größten flamer im forum sind ist echt traurig.


----------



## HumanFrosty (21. April 2010)

Also ehrlich,

wer mag, soll es sich kaufen, sofern er kann. Wer es nicht mag, lässt es einfach sein.

Aus diesem Grund zu flamen find ich nur eigenartig...

Von Firma Schneesturm - cooler Schachzug, mein Respekt.

Persönlich gefällt es mir nicht, daher auch keine Investition "wert", egal ob durch Zeit, 
ingametime, Farmwut oder anderes. Meinen Netherdrachen fand ich stylisch und schön 
und den hab ich mir er"spielt"..

So lang

Greetz


----------



## Leesan (21. April 2010)

Finde das Pferd nicht so dolle aber ist ganz nice ich bleibe aber liber bei meinem Chopper und zum Fliegen beim Proto.


----------



## Drakhgard (21. April 2010)

Paradebeispiel für den Konsumerismus-Wahn unserer Gesellschaft. Blizzard könnte einen virtuellen, reitbaren Haufen Kot verkaufen, und die ganzen Kommerz-Opfer würden das wie dämlich kaufen. Das bedeutet nichts gutes: Blizzard sieht seine Chance im Blizz-Shop und wird - früher oder später - zu 100% Dinge verkaufen, die Vorteile bringen (und sei es nur im Twinking-Bereich beispielsweise, oder Dinge, die einem viel Spielzeit ersparen - ergo Komfortsachen).

PS:

Mal abgesehen davon - &#8364;20,00 für ein Mount??? Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis??? Bloß ein neuer Skin, mehr nicht. Es wäre ja was anderes, wenn das Mount mehrere Leute mitbefördern würde oder irgendwelche Reagienzenhändler und so Sachen besitzt. Aber nur für einen Skin? Für &#8364;20,00 kann man sich 1+ Jahre alte (Offline-)Spiele kaufen, mit denen man viel mehr Spielspaß haben kann.


----------



## Ansalamun (21. April 2010)

Also um den Geldbetrag läßt sich ja streiten.
Ob nun 20 Pimperlinge für den Pixelhaufen da,für Kippen,paar Bier oder die letzte Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung,weg ist weg und jeder
macht sein Geld auf seine Weise alle.

Ich hatte es im Shop mir mal angeschaut,war jetzt nicht so überwältigt vom Outfit,hab dann viele bei uns auf dem Realm damit rumdüsen sehen,
na gut,hat ja bald jeder,ne dann will ich es doch nicht haben.
Habs dann halt nicht gekauft,werde mal weiter auf meinen ersten Proto warten.

Wems gefällt,solls kaufen und sich freuen.


----------



## PumPam (21. April 2010)

wenn ihr meint es ist ein haufen pixel ... ok .... naja ist es auch.

Ich finde es recht schön aber kaufen werde ich es mir nicht: ich bekomme keinerlei vorteile dadurch.
Das ist nur "der neid der besitzlosen"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodensee (21. April 2010)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Paradebeispiel für den Konsumerismus-Wahn unserer Gesellschaft. Blizzard könnte einen virtuellen, reitbaren Haufen Kot verkaufen, und die ganzen Kommerz-Opfer würden das wie dämlich kaufen. Das bedeutet nichts gutes: Blizzard sieht seine Chance im Blizz-Shop und wird - früher oder später - zu 100% Dinge verkaufen, die Vorteile bringen (und sei es nur im Twinking-Bereich beispielsweise, oder Dinge, die einem viel Spielzeit ersparen - ergo Komfortsachen).
> 
> PS:
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon - €20,00 für ein Mount??? Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis??? Bloß ein neuer Skin, mehr nicht. Es wäre ja was anderes, wenn das Mount mehrere Leute mitbefördern würde oder irgendwelche Reagienzenhändler und so Sachen besitzt. Aber nur für einen Skin? Für €20,00 kann man sich 1+ Jahre alte (Offline-)Spiele kaufen, mit denen man viel mehr Spielspaß haben kann.




Was glaubst Du wie gross das Geschreie dann wäre, wenn man sich Vorteile erkaufen kann.


----------



## Drakhgard (21. April 2010)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du wie gross das Geschreie dann wäre, wenn man sich Vorteile erkaufen kann.



Kann man sich durch Goldseller leider schon so auch erkaufen (auch wenn es seitens Blizz ja verboten ist, aber trotzdem kaufen viele ein).


----------



## Selidia (21. April 2010)

Also ersteinmal mein Beileid, dass du die Bild liest..



Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> *Welche junge „WoW"-Elfin würde sich davon nicht beeindrucken lassen.*




Ich.

Naja und zu den anderen, bei denen diese Aussage nicht zutrifft: Ihr Geld, ihre Entscheidung, ihr Mount.. 
Der Itemshop ist nunmal Bestandteil von WoW, aber es muss euch nicht kümmern dass Spieler XY Items kauft.. Sein Geld, seine Entscheidung, seine Items 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW ist so, wie ihr es spielt..


----------



## hawayboy8 (21. April 2010)

also, ich habe 110 mounts	das himmelsross wurde soeben mein 111.tes
und schön oder.

den leuten vorwerfen das sie nix für ihre mounts tun und daher auf das himmelsross zurückgreifen

also 110 mounts kamen nicht von nichts.

für das 111. mount dann geld ausgeben ist auch net minder verrückt aber es ist net so das ich nicht bereits was für meine mounts getan hätte.

ich sammel halt. gehe jede woche kara zg 	und fds 	sofern ich nen dudu mit qu find auch zum rabenfürsten.

dieses spezielle mount mach ich mir leicht. ja	aber alles in allem geb ich mir doch viel mühe mit meiner mountsammlung


----------



## Bodensee (21. April 2010)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Kann man sich durch Goldseller leider schon so auch erkaufen (auch wenn es seitens Blizz ja verboten ist, aber trotzdem kaufen viele ein).




Was ganz klar stimmt, aber von Blizzard ja nicht "gewollt" ist. Oder?


----------



## Arosk (21. April 2010)

Wenn man bedenkt wieviele Leute jetzt damit rumrennen, kommt mir mein Braufestmount richtig selten vor.


----------



## Nexilein (21. April 2010)

hawayboy8 schrieb:


> dieses spezielle mount mach ich mir leicht. ja	aber alles in allem geb ich mir doch viel mühe mit meiner mountsammlung



Da Mounts einen GearScore von 0 haben, zählt das heute leider nichtmehr viel...

trotzdem GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zeltstricker94 (21. April 2010)

ich finde das mount nicht so überragend und ich arbeite leiber für meine mounts als sie einfach zu "erkaufen".


----------



## Elnor (21. April 2010)

Find das Mount nicht so schön finde ich Eventmounts wie zb. Braufetskodo viel besser und stylischer. Geschmackssache halt.


----------



## Lokibu (21. April 2010)

Da es das Mount nicht zu erspielen gibt, ist es sinnvoll es zu kaufen, wenn man Mounts sammelt.


----------



## Shaila (21. April 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Da es das Mount nicht zu erspielen gibt, ist es sinnvoll es zu kaufen, wenn man Mounts sammelt.



So ein Quatsch, genau das Gegenteil sollte der Fall sein. Gerade die Sammler müsste das Mount stören.


----------



## Rasgaar (21. April 2010)

Gibt auch diverse ingame Mounts für die man nicht arbeiten muss.
Ich hab mir das Himmelsross geholt, ganz eifach weil ichs nett finde und einige meiner Chars jetzt darauf rumreiten.
Nicht unbedingt mein UD Rogue, aber zu meiner Priesterin passts halt... 

Ach ja, und noch einen Grund warum ichs mir geholt habe:
Weil ich es kann.


Und 20 Euro hab ich schon extrem viel dümmer ausgegeben.
Ich arbeite für meine Kohle und die gebe ich so aus wie es MIR passt, und nicht den Pixelflamern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syracrus (21. April 2010)

Nun ich "oute" mich auch mal, ich habe mir dieses Mount gekauft, ich sammel Reittiere :-) 	und wenn du sagst, es sollte mich stören: nein, dass tut es nicht.

Und es ist mir egal was andere davon halten. 
Auf eine in Game Frage von `nem Kumpel ( Raucher ) : "Man musst du Kohle haben" habe ich nur geantwortet: dafür rauche ich nicht....

Ich gönn es mir einfach mal... und meine Güte diesen Panda haben auch viele, wer es sich holen will, der soll es machen, ob ich dafür jetzt Bier kaufe, Zigaretten oder `n Schnitzel mit Pommes und Majo. Das ist doch nur wirklich jedem selbst überlassen.
Ich finde es nur Schade, dass man dann gleich abgestempelt wird sondergleichen.... wie viele kaufe sich Gold bei Ebay? Was ist mit denen? Viele machen es, keiner gibt es zu.... andre Form, gleiches Problem! 

Ach ja : und du hast Geld ausgegeben für die Bild? Da könnte ich jetzt auch sagen: wie arm ist das denn?  Aber ich tu es nicht :-D


----------



## Kunotor (21. April 2010)

ich find das sieht ganz gut aus^^
und 20€ sind ja nich soo viel...
wem´s gefällt der soll es halt kaufen,

ps: wieder unnütz das thema


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (21. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, genau das Gegenteil sollte der Fall sein. Gerade die Sammler müsste das Mount stören.



Hat mich nicht im Geringsten gestört. Hab mich eher gefreut das ich so leicht ein Mount mehr bekommen habe.


----------



## FrustmaN (21. April 2010)

das mit dem shopmount is wie mit markenklamotten, sinn machen sie keinen aber leute die es nett finden oder die dafür geld ausgeben wird es immer geben. 

mir is es egal, wenn jemand meint weil er item x,y oder z besitzt wär er was besonderes oder gar was "besseres" dann tut er mir leid, ansonsten sind mir die leute egal. 

warum ? weils ein game ist


----------



## thezwelch (21. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, genau das Gegenteil sollte der Fall sein. Gerade die Sammler müsste das Mount stören.



Sammler auf der ganzen Welt kaufen sich ihre zu sammelnden Objekte. Sicherlich freut es sie, wenn ihnen mal eines zugeschickt wird (im falle von Briefmarkensammlern z. B.), aber generell werden die Objekte der Begierde gekauft.
Warum sollte es also einen Sammler jetzt stören ein Mount zu kaufen?


----------



## Redrak (21. April 2010)

Das ist nur ne Idee von Blizz um noch mehr Geld reinzukriegen.
Aber wofür? Die kriegen doch schon pro Monat (von denen die regelmäßig spielen) 13 Euro und das bei über 12Millionen Spielern! :/
Und allein der Verkauf von WoW bringt denen schon genug Einnahmen.
Wer Lust hast kann das ja mal ausrechnen das ist auf jeden Fall eine Beachtliche Summe die dabei rauskommt . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. April 2010)

Ich glaube dass ein Großteil der Spieler die behaupten "das mount sieht scheiße aus" es wollen würde wenn es bei algalon droppt.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. April 2010)

Redrak schrieb:


> Wer Lust hast kann das ja mal ausrechnen das ist auf jeden Fall eine Beachtliche Summe die dabei rauskommt .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man ein bisschen nachdenkt wird man feststellen:
Eine Firma mit diesem ausmaß hat auch enorme Ausgaben wie z.B. Personal, Gebäude, Einrichtung (Möbel PCs usw.)

Und WoW hat keine 12millionen AKTIVE WoW Spieler die monatlich bezahlen wieviel abos aktiv sind ist soweit ich weis nicht bekanntgegeben.


----------



## triXXar (21. April 2010)

Wenn das Geld an irgentwas Wohltätiges rausgeht würde ich es mir nochmal überlegen soviel Geld für ein hässliches Mount auszugeben.
Ganz ehrlich - wie lange hats gebraucht das Mount zu schreiben u. modellieren. 
Blizzard macht genug Asche und kann mir denken das es solche Aktionen bald jeden Tag geben wird wenn die Leute den Mist noch kaufen.
Erst sinds Haustiere - jetzt schon Mounts... was kommt als nächstes? EXP Elixier, Gold(als gäbs nich schon genug) Style Items und andere Kracher wie vom WOW Card Game?

Nicht das das Spiel wie die Free 2 Play MMO´s endet, die sich dadurch finanzieren.


----------



## Morticians (21. April 2010)

Redrak schrieb:


> Das ist nur ne Idee von Blizz um noch mehr Geld reinzukriegen.
> Aber wofür? Die kriegen doch schon pro Monat (von denen die regelmäßig spielen) 13 Euro und das bei über 12Millionen Spielern! :/
> Und allein der Verkauf von WoW bringt denen schon genug Einnahmen.
> Wer Lust hast kann das ja mal ausrechnen das ist auf jeden Fall eine Beachtliche Summe die dabei rauskommt .
> ...



boah bei so nem post bekomme ichs kotzen.

1. jede firma möchte mit ihren ideen geld machen, du flammst doch jetzt hier nur rum weil es cool ist auf Blizzard rumzuhacken.

2. benutz mal bitte die suche dann bekommst du nen tread der ist nicht mal 1-2 wochen alt in dem wird ausgerechnet was blizzard so verdient.

3. es zwingt euch keiner dieses mount zu kaufen, es hat die selben funktionen wie alle anderen flug mounts in wow es sieht halt bloß anders aus mehr nicht.

nächstes mal hirn einschalten und nicht so nen müll schreiben...


----------



## Crystania (21. April 2010)

Andy_88 schrieb:


> "...*Ein Statussymbol für Angeber!..."
> 
> find grade das ist es nicht.. das pferd sagt für mich nur aus "hey hab nicht genug skill um mir ein mount ingame zu erarbeiten.."
> auch wenns cool aussieht, ich würds nicht mal geschenkt nehmen ^^
> *



Darüber nachgedacht, dass auch Mountsammler und leute mit Skill sich das Ding kaufen, weil sie es schön finden?


----------



## Yveri1985 (21. April 2010)

wie ? 
firmen wollen gewinn machen ? 
das is aber uncool
ich dachte das macht man heute nicht mehr so wegen finanzkrise !

(/ironie off <.<)

abba ey, wer weiss , vllt is der gewinn fuer neue hardware ? vllt werden damit andere dinge finanziert ?authenticator fuer jeden spieler vllt ? 
und selbst wenn nicht .... jede firma will gewinn machen ! 
wenn mercedes nen auto fuer vllt 100.000 € herstellt und die karre fuer 300.000 verkaufen kan , meckert dann irgendwer das die firma iwen nur abzocken will ? 
nein denn das is nunmal der preis den man zahlt, basta ! 
ich kann nicht verstehen das manche menschen hier echt denken blizzard oder andere firmen waeren die wohlfahrt !!!


----------



## Booma (21. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich.
> Ich möchte Leute überzeugen dieses Mount nicht zukaufen! Da es strikt unnötig ist weil du in WoW mit und ohne dieses Mount das gleiche tun kannst.
> Ich wollte lediglich erläutern was man mit dem Geld sonst noch alles tun kann z.B. mit seiner Frau Abend essen, 30 Gamecards kaufen,anderen Menschen helfen etc.
> Warum allso kauf ich mir das Teil? (obwohl es nicht schlecht aussieht) Es bringt dich nicht im Spiel weiter es macht dich sogar zu einem sogenannten KACKNOOB wie ich das hier von Booma gelesen habe weil du Geld dafür bezahlt hast.
> ...



Ehm??? Ich würde gerne mal die Zeile lesen wo ich den Ausdruck Kacknoob in den Mund genommen habe.
Außerdem ist deine Darstellung falsch, da ich ja die Leute die sich dieses Mount anschaffen in Schutz nehme und nicht umgekehrt.
Bevor du meinen Namen also mit so stumpfsinnig Aussagen in Verruf bringst, lies meine Sätze doch mal richtig durch oder reichen da die Argumente plötzlich nicht mehr aus?
Alter Schwede...


----------



## Kagaru (21. April 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Muss man das verstehen, das die Leute, die hier rumheulen, sogar bis zu 40€ für ein PC Spiel, 60€ für ein Konsolenspiel und sogar 80 bis 100€ für ne Collectors Edition eines WoW Addons bezahlen, aber hier groß rumheulen, das 20€ für "nen haufen Pixel" zu viel ist? Tschudigung, was zum Henker sind dann die Spiele die ihr kauft? Genauso gut Pixel, Polygone und Texturen... genaugenommen sogar nur Einsen und Nullen. Und dafür bezahlt ihr auch noch Geld!? (achtung Ironie!)
> 
> Es ist doch Fakt, das die, die hier rumheulen eh noch von Mami und Papi leben müssen und somit kein eigenes Einkommen haben. Leute wie ihr würden auch jederzeit Streiken gehen weil euer Gehalt, wenn ihr dann Arbeiten geht, nicht dem eines höher gestellten Berufs entspricht. Denn heute muss ja irgendwie jeder kleine Furz nen Auto, die dazu teure Versicherung, ne fette Hifi-Anlage, nen LCD/Plasma Fernseher (am besten gleich in jeden Raum einen!) und ne 3 Raum Wohnung haben, und das auch noch alles zusammen, ohne auf was verzichten zu müssen... deshalb Streiken auch in letzter Zeit soviele Leute wegen ihrem niedrigen Einkommen... sollen die doch froh sein überhaupt eines zu bekommen.´



Ich glaube eher du hast keine Ahnung vom Leben .
Sollen froh sein das sie überhaupt ein Lohn bekommen? Und nicht Streiken?
Junge lern erstmal wie das Leben ist .
Ich glaube nicht das du Froh sein wirst wenn du siehst wie du dich und deine Familie Versorgen sollst wenn du nur nen billigen 1200 euro brutto Gehalt Job hast .
Dazu die ständig steigenden Preise für Nahrung , Strom , Wasser usw.
Aber du , der zuhaus bei Muttern wohnt hat damit natürlich keine Probleme ;D

Also laber nicht son Geistigen dünnschiss das jeder alles haben möchte .


----------



## Denntur (21. April 2010)

Das Vieh ist wiederlich hässlich!!!
Und 20 Euronen dafür, dass ich mit so einem komischen Vieh durch die Gegend reiten kann??? Ich finds sinnlos.


----------



## Nachtglanz (21. April 2010)

Denntur schrieb:


> Das Vieh ist wiederlich hässlich!!!
> Und 20 Euronen dafür, dass ich mit so einem komischen Vieh durch die Gegend reiten kann??? Ich finds sinnlos.



Sagt dir... 'Geschmackssache' etwas? Hmm?


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (21. April 2010)

An Alle die hier rumheulen hässlich und sonst was... ES IST GESCHMACKSSACHE!!

Und lieber 20 Euro für sowas ausgeben als für Alkohol, Zigaretten, Drogen oder Waffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und ja, ich hab das Mount ^^



MFG
Pala


----------



## Rußler (21. April 2010)

Ich habe nichts gegen das Pferd, und auch nicht gegen 20 Euro.


ABER!!!


Es stört mich dass Blizaard durch solche Aktionen eine ständige Präsenz im Spiel hat, und Quasi die ehemals feste Grenze zwischen Spiel und echtem Leben aufbricht. Wenn ich spiele möchte ich nicht, dass es eine Verbindung zum echten Leben gibt, was im Klartext bdeutet, dass Blizaard sich mal im hintergrund halten sollte. Es ist nicht förderlich für WoW, wenn man ständig merkt, dass hinter dieser Wunderbaren Spielwelt doch nur ein pack Geldgieriger Spieleproduzenten steckt..


----------



## Dabow (21. April 2010)

20 Euro hin oder her ... mir gefällt das Teil, also hab ich es mir gekauft. Wems nicht passt, solls einfach lassen. Niemand zwingt Euch, das Mount zu kaufen.
Ob ich es gekauft hätte wenns teurer gewesen wäre ? ... Weiß ich nicht ! Aber 20 Euro war es mir wert


----------



## Leuren (21. April 2010)

Ich finde jedes Mount sollte ingame erreichbar sein, sobald es dann anfängt das man einen Raid um ihn zu betreten *kaufen* muss hör ich auf mit WoW


----------



## Mr_Richfield (21. April 2010)

bei uns auf dem server ist es schon so weit, dass die besitzer angespuckt und ausgelacht werden ...
mir persönlich ist es sowas von egal, ob jmd 20€ dafür ausgibt oder nicht. vielmehr interessiert mich, ob in china reissäcke umfallen. 
zudem hab ich vor ein paar wochen 16k gold für das mammut ausgegeben, da geb ich doch meine händler nicht für ein seltsam aussehendes mount auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (21. April 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> An Alle die hier rumheulen hässlich und sonst was... ES IST GESCHMACKSSACHE!!
> Und lieber 20 Euro für sowas ausgeben als für Alkohol, Zigaretten, Drogen oder Waffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign

Mir gefällt es nicht so sonderlich ...
Zu teuer finde ich es auch nicht (nichtmal 2 Stunden Arbeit bei mir).

Dennoch reichen mir meine jetzigen Mounts vorerst und 
das Geld gebe ich woanders aus (u.a. Schuldentilgung)

Soll doch jeder selber wissen, ob er es sich holt - oder nicht.

Jemanden dafür auslachen oder Sonstiges würde mir nie einfallen.
Solche User sind dann eher das Problem - nicht die Käufer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst sie doch fliegen.^

greetz


----------



## Zynic (21. April 2010)

Das ist echt dreckig auf einen Braufestkodo oder einen Grünenprotodrachen da kann man stolz sein aber nicht auf ein 20&#8364; Mount XD



naja die die es haben sind für mich Nerds/Gimps

lg


----------



## Saldor11 (21. April 2010)

Zynic schrieb:


> Das ist echt dreckig auf einen Braufestkodo oder einen Grünenprotodrachen da kann man stolz sein aber nicht auf ein 20€ Mount XD
> 
> naja die die es haben sind für mich Nerds/Gimps
> 
> lg




warum nerds? gibt halt leute die es einfach nur so haben wollen. vielleicht weil sie nicht jeden cent fünfmal umdrehen müssen.... 
das gleiche ist doch auch bei den shop-pets...

als ob der braufestkodo oder einer der protos die mega herausforderung wäre :/


----------



## Magickevin (21. April 2010)

Meine Güte haben hier viele Probleme.

Blizzard ist nicht euer Psychater denen interresiert es nicht woher das Geld kommt oder was ihr grad gegessen habt. Er ist ein Konzern der Geld schäffeln will bis zum geht nichtmehr.

Und wer das Geld hat und es Ausgeben will der soll es tun und wer nicht der nicht aber zu sagen, dass dieses Mount für Angeber, Loser oder Hartz 4 Menschen sind ist einfach nur falsch.
Aber na klar wenn das durschnitts Geistige Alter der Community 12 ist darf man nichts anderes erwarten


----------



## Grushdak (21. April 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Aber na klar wenn das durschnitts Geistige Alter der Community 12 ist darf man nichts anderes erwarten


Und wenn ich nicht wäre, würde es noch weit unter 12 liegen.^^


----------



## Adnuf (21. April 2010)

Das einzige was ich mich hohlen WÜRDE wäre Little XT. Ich find den einfach Super. Nur Handel ich ich im Normalfall nicht Emotional also Spontan sonder Rational und denke erstmal nach was ich noch zu Zahlen habe. 

Schulden,Rechnungen usw usf
Dan kommt mein Hobby Warhammer 40k Tabletops

und DAN WoW da ja 40k sowieso schon teuer genug is bleibt it viel für WoW bzwn icht mehr als die Monatlichen 13€


----------



## Nexilein (21. April 2010)

Zynic schrieb:


> Das ist echt dreckig auf einen Braufestkodo oder einen Grünenprotodrachen da kann man stolz sein aber nicht auf ein 20€ Mount XD



Auf den grünen Proto also, den man durch Glück mit einem Rechtsclick auf ein Ei bekommt....


----------



## Dalfi (22. April 2010)

Zynic schrieb:


> Das ist echt dreckig auf einen Braufestkodo oder einen Grünenprotodrachen da kann man stolz sein aber nicht auf ein 20€ Mount XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer hier der Gimp ist, nen Event-Mount von nem Boss den man mit nackten Chars im Vollsuff mit 12k Latenz und 3 FPs legen kann und ein Mount für das man bischen Ruf bei ner unwichtigen Fraktion und viel Glück bei Rechtsklick auf ein Ei braucht. 

Wenn Mami und Papi Dir Dein Mount nicht bezahlen wollen, dann flame die und nicht die Leute die schon eigenes Geld verdienen und zwar genug dass man ihnen ne Kreditkarte gibt und deshalb selbst entscheiden was sie damit kaufen. 
Wenn Du groß bist kriegst Du auch nen Upgrade auf Deine Kundenkarte und dann darfst Du auch Online Sachen kaufen.


----------



## Russelkurt (22. April 2010)

nem geschenkten gaul schaut man nicht ins maul sag ich nur. habs zum geburtstag bekommen... habs mir aber auch gewünscht wenn ich ehrlich bin


----------



## gigrin (22. April 2010)

Gruaba schrieb:


> Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt armselig, dass man sich ein Mount für echtes Geld kauft.
> Ist mal wieder pure Geldmacherei von Blizzard. Was kommt als nächstes?
> Verkauft Blizz das nächste Mal gleich Gold/Erfolge/Epics/Chars?
> Bin mal echt gespannt.



Du darfst das armselig finden.Das ist in Ordnung.

Allerdings frage ich mich ehrlich was Geldmacherei ist.Alles.Jede Suppe, jeder Apfel ,jedes Auto,jede Rolle Klopapier,das Monatsabo...sogar jede Spende.Beinahe alles wofür man bezahlt ist Geldmacherei.Oder alles?Mir fällt gerade nichts ein was nicht.....Allerdings bin ich dankbar für Verbesserungen.

Ich entscheide was ich wann bezahle.Ich spiele momentan kein WoW weil es mich langweilt.Und ich bezahle nicht ..Das heißt aber nicht das ich das Spiel nicht mag.Sobald es weiter geht bin ich wieder da.Ich hasse Wiederholungen.Andere loggen sich täglich ein und sammeln ihre Märkchen.Sie scheinen Spaß zu haben.Ich nicht.
Na und?

Vor 15 Jahren hätte ich mir jetzt wohl aus purem Trotz dieses Vieh gekauft*lacht freundlich*

Ich freue mich über gute Unterhaltung.Und dafür zahle ich....gerne.Wenn ich nicht Unterhalten werde zahle ich nicht.

Jemand der Spaß and Pupsi und Hüpfi hat und zahlen will..fein.Das tut mir und niemandem sonst weh.


----------



## Murinus (22. April 2010)

blizz brauche halt das Geld.

bei *3500 Mitarbeiter* die sie ca haben um den Haufen von 11 mio Spieler wo bei nicht alle zahlen bzw nicht 13 Euros wie wir deutschen.
aber lassen wir das mal bei seite und sagen alle spielen den kommenden monat.
11 mio mal 13 Euros = *143.000.000 Euro
*
ich schätze mal das man bei blizz gutes Geld verdient in Frankreich herrscht mindestlohn von ca 1300 und in Irland ca 1500 das ist aber mindestlohn vom Gesetz.
dann schätze ich mal noch mal das gleiche drauf weil man halt ins Ausland muss und da die ganze Woche bleiben muss schlafen usw.
sagen wir mal realistisch gesehen als blizz Mitarbeiter bekommst man so ca *5000 Euro* - steuern usw kommt man dann ca auf 3500 Euro blizz muss aber die 5000 zahlen.

der ein oder andere bekommt halt was mehr oder weniger.

das  sind schon mal  *17.500.000 Euros*

dazu kommen die ca *2500 Unterkünfte* die blizz zur Verfügung stellt. 

kosten pro mon  geschätzt bei  ca *1200 Euro*  sind noch mal  *2.500.000 Euro.

*sind wir schon bei *20.000.000 Euro*  kosten die blizz hat durch ihre Arbeiter.

dann kommen die Stromkosten die blizz im Monat aufbringen muss.

ich schätze mal das dürften noch mal so ca *20.000.000* Euro sein bei den fetten server die Kühlung die es Brauch einen so gewaltigen Server der 11.000.000 Spieler aushalten muss.

dann kommen die kosten für die dicke Internetverbindung die blizz brauchtum 11.000.000 Spieler im schlimmsten Fall gleichzeitig zu bedienen. durften noch mal ca 39 euro pro Monat sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ne Spaß bei Seite ich schätze da sind noch mal pro Spieler 2 Euro fällig mit ner ordentlichen flat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. sind noch mal *22.000.000 Euro.
*
sind  wir schon mal bei *62.000.000 Euro* da man aber da von ausgehen kann das blizz damit rechnet noch viel mehr Spieler zu bekommen sind sie sicher jetzt schon auf 20.000.000 Spieler vorbereitet

kommen wir schon auf ca *100.000.000 *Euro die blizz ausgeben muss um ihre Firma selber am laufen zu halten.

so mal zusammen gefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*143.000.000 Euro* - 19% steuern das sind *27.170.000 Euro

*haben wir also noch *115.830.000 - 100.000.000

*bleiben noch ganze *15.830.000* Euro für die big Bosse die sie sich teilen müssen wie viel das jetzt sind ob 2 3 oder 4 kein Plan 

aber die kommen auch nicht zu kurz sind aber noch lange keine bill gates.


(das ganze ist auf Schätzung Basis aufgebaut aber so in etwa wird es ausschauen, ich arbeite ja nicht bei blizz und selbst wenn dürfte ich so was nicht preisgeben wegen Firmengeheimnis) 


ps. das ganze soll den Leuten mal die Augen öffnen die glauben das da einer sich 147 mio Euro jeden mon in die Tasche drückt.

seit doch froh das er das ganze macht denn wenn er es auf einmal nicht machen würden wären 11 mio Menschen traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und genau du bestimmt am meisten von allen aus deiner Sicht raus gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hijnerakk (22. April 2010)

Jetzt muß ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Wenn ich solche Beiträge wie diesen hier lese, scheint es mir die größte Angst der Spieler zu sein, daß man sich irgendwann im Blizz-Shop Dinge kaufen kann die einem im Spiel Vorteile verschaffen. Das hat aber doch Blizzard von vorn herein immer ausgeschlossen, darum verstehe ich die Heulerei wegen dem doofen Pferd nicht, da ja niemand dazu gezwungen wird es zu kaufen. 

Und an alle die immer damit drohen mit WOW aufzuhören falls man sich für echtes Geld Vorteile im Spiel verschaffen kann: 

Machts gut, meldet euer Account ab, den mit echtem Geld kannst du dir schon lange Dinge kaufen die dich Ingame weiter bringen, oder meint ihr wirklich jeder der sich den ramponierten Schwertgriff, das Adligenkartenset oder die Mats für die Herstellbaren ICC-Epics kauft hat sich dieses Gold auch zusammengefarmt???

Also ich glaube nicht , sonst würde es nicht immer noch hunderte von diesen blöden Goldsellern geben.




MfG


----------



## LaVerne (22. April 2010)

Murinus schrieb:


> (das ganze ist auf Schätzung Basis aufgebaut aber so in etwa wird es ausschauen, ich arbeite ja nicht bei blizz und selbst wenn dürfte ich so was nicht preisgeben wegen Firmengeheimnis)



Bei solchen Milchmädchenrechnungen ohne Sinn und Verstand, die hier leider immer wieder auftauchen, rollen sich meine Fußnägel auf. 

Man muß nicht irgendwas schätzen, wenn Activision-Blizzard wie jeder Konzern seinen Quartalsbericht offenlegen muß:

"Der Gewinn beläuft sich für das Jahr 2009 auf 113 Millionen US-Dollar. Alleine durch den digitalen Vertrieb, darunter fällt auch World of Warcraft, konnte Actvision Blizzard einen Umsatz von 1,3 Milliarden US-Dollar einfahren."
Quelle

Activision-Blizzard hat auch keine "3 - 4 Bosse"; es ist eine Aktiengesellschaft. Größter Aktienhalter mit 52 % ist Vivendi - ein Mischkonzern, zu dem die Universal Music Group gehört. Die Hälfte des Gewinns landet also nicht bei "irgendwelchen Bossen", sondern damit wird der nächste Universal-Flop oder weitere nervige Charts-Mukke produziert.

Vivendi ist übrigens auch der Konzern, der es schaffte, in einem Jahr 23 Milliarden Euro (!) Verlust zu fahren. Soweit zum blinden Vertrauen in den Vorstand irgendwelcher Konzerne. Interessierte sollten auf eine Neuaustrahlung der Doku "Dass uns die ganze Welt gehört" auf arte warten.


----------



## Evilgod (22. April 2010)

Also so ein Pferd finde ich auch nicht schlimm in wow oder die pets, das man echtes Geld dafür zahlen soll ist halt jeden selber überlassen da jeder sein eigenen willen über seine Finanzen hat, ich würde mir z.b. auch gerne den mini kel kaufen, aber hab mir schon immer selbst gesagt das ich mir für extra Game Sachen kein Geld ausgeben werde.  

Das Blizz damit Geld machen will ist uns ja alle bewusst, aber Blizz ist es genau so bewusst das WoW nicht für immer die Spitze regieren wird. 

Die Diskussion wird es noch lange geben, denn jeder hat seine eigene Meinung dazu da es Geschmacks Sache ist und bleibt.

Ob nun gekaufte pets/mounts oder selbst erfarmte, der Zweck bleibt doch einfach sich an so welchen dingen zu erfreuen und spaß dran zu habe damit zu reiten/fliegen oder das Pet mal raus zu holen und es rum rennen zu sehen...

WoW ist ein Spiel und Spiele sollen einem Spaß machen und nicht frusten,ärgern, oder stress erzeugen, Spielt einfach, habt Spaß und entspannt euch.

MFG Evilgod


----------



## Blutvalk (22. April 2010)

@Murinus

Deinen Kommentar finde ich ausgezeichnet, spricht er doch das eigentliche Hauptproblem an.

Jede Firma muss Geld verdienen, ob das nun Schneesturm oder Papas Bäckerrei ist, Mitarbeiter, Technik, Steuern kosten viel Geld, also versucht jeder einen kleine Zusatzeinnahme zu generieren.

Nur wenn am Monatsende etwas Geld übrig bleibt, kann man auch was investieren (neue Server...) und die Firma nach vorne zu bringen, ob Papa nun in seiner Bäckerrei ein neues Brötchen mit tollen Zutaten kreiert oder Blizzard ein Kauf-Mount, ist da erstmal unwichtig.

Diese Diskusion hier im Thread zeigt uns aber die wahren gesellschaftlichen Probleme, das große Unwissen der Funktion einer Marktwirtschaft, sozial Benachteiligte, Neiddebatte.........

Leute, ihr lebt doch auch im Spiel die Marktwirtschaft..........das Auktionshaus sollte euch doch klar gemacht haben, wie das grundsätzlich funktioniert.

Großes Angebot, kleiner Preis oder umgekehrt.....manchen in WOW beherrschen den Kapitalismus perfekt, es gibt sogar Leute die mehr Zeit mit Handeln verbringen als mit questen, auch so kann man viel Gold machen, um sich dann tolle Mounts Ingame zu kaufen (16.000 Gold für das fette Mammut z.B.)

Das besagte Reittier ist halt nur eine Geschäftsidee, kauft es niemand weil es häßlich ist, dann Pech für Schneesturm, kaufen es 100.000 Spieler  kann man am Ende tolle Zusatzeinnahmen generieren, um diese wieder in neuen Sachen zu investieren...........wo ist da das Problem???

PS. Scheint sich was getan zu haben, seit ein paar Tagen laggt auf meinen Server nix mehr in Dalaran, auch nicht um 20:00 Uhr.

Blutvalk

Jäger aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Technocrat (22. April 2010)

Hijnerakk schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Wenn ich solche Beiträge wie diesen hier lese, scheint es mir die größte Angst der Spieler zu sein, daß man sich irgendwann im Blizz-Shop Dinge kaufen kann die einem im Spiel Vorteile verschaffen. Das hat aber doch Blizzard von vorn herein immer ausgeschlossen



Und wer etwas nachdenkt, kommt sogar drauf, warum Blizzard das ausschließt. Hat was mit nachhaltigem wirtschaften zu tun. Leute die versucht haben bei ROM ins Endspiel zu kommen wissen auch, warum.


----------



## Sapper13 (22. April 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, was hier raus wird.....ein Thread ála "Blizzshop is crap", "20€für´n haufen Pixel" usw...
> 
> Aber naja...Ich finds einfach nur blöd, für ein Haufen Pixel 20€ rauszurücken. Für 10€würd ich es machen.
> Oder wenn 10€ davon Erdbeben-Opfern, usw... gespendet wird.
> ...



Nee, Neijen, Nösen, No, No way!

ganz ehrlich das ist mein Privatvergnügen und ich Spende jeden Tag durch meine Arbeit für

-externe Schmarozer die sich auf unsere Kosten hier einnisten

durch meine Sozialabgaben! Das diese Leute, von denen sicherlich nicht alle schlecht sind, hier HARZ IV und ne kostenfreie Arztbehandlung bekommen. Und dieses Mount, das habe ich mir jetzt gegönnt und ich sag DIR. Wenn Blizzard auch nur ein Hammergeiles Mount rausbringt wo ich irgendwie in ein anderes Land Kohle landet, dann kaufe ich es genau aus diesem Grund nicht!

Ich unterstütze erstmal meine Leute bevor ich ständig die Hilfspolizei spiele. Schau Dir mal unsere Staatsverschuldung an und beschäftige dich mal mit der Wirtschaft unseres Landes, dann wirste irgendwann ganz schnell von selbst darauf kommen, das Du die Kohle die Du gerade gespendet hast - dringend anlegen sollst, damit Dir wenns knall noch ein Unterhemd und ein paar Kröten für was zu essen bleiben.

BTW: Ich hasse das eh immer wieder durch Fussgängerzonen zu gehen und angebettelt zu werden. Schon die Frage: Mögen sie Kinder? Dieses suggerieren das wenn ich es nicht tue ein schlechter Mensch bin, das kotzt mich einfach an. Ich hab so einer Henne mal klar gemacht das ich unsere Kinder in Deutschland gerne untestütze und wenn sie mir versichern würde das die Gelder 1:1 in Bildung und Erziehung unsere einheimischen Kinder geht - ich ihr gerne 50 Euro gegeben. Zack war ich ein Nazi...ich habe dann den Stand verlassen und bin erstmal zum Saturn. Danach bin ich zurück zu dem Stand und hab mir ihren Namen geben lassen und den Namen der Agentur für die sie gearbeitet hat. Danach habe ich dort angerufen und der Fall sehr detailiert geschildert und der Stand war 2 Wochen an der Stelle nur die Dame, die hab ich nicht mehr gesehen! Warum darf man auf einmal nicht mehr entscheiden für was man sein Geld ausgiebt? Diese bevormundung habe ich satt. Genau wie die Meinungsmache der scheiß Bildzeitung. Für euch sind das vielleicht Nichtigkeiten, aber mir gehts echt auf der Geist.

Grüße

Sapper


----------



## Sapper13 (22. April 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und wer etwas nachdenkt, kommt sogar drauf, warum Blizzard das ausschließt. Hat was mit nachhaltigem wirtschaften zu tun. Leute die versucht haben bei ROM ins Endspiel zu kommen wissen auch, warum.



Ja da muss ich Dir recht geben. Mit 1000 € biste bei ROM schnell im Besitz eines Topchars. Die Argumentation: Geht doch alles auch ohne.....die kann man so nicht stehen lassen, die Hürden sind enorm! Und der Zeitliche Aufwand ist im Vergleich zu WoW um ein vielfaches höher.


----------



## Braamséry (22. April 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, was hier raus wird.....ein Thread ála "Blizzshop is crap", "20€für´n haufen Pixel" usw...



So denke ich nicht.

Ich denke eher "Die Leute sind... komisch ... weil sie sich etwas kaufen was 0 Wert hat.


----------



## Quentaros (22. April 2010)

Meazza schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole nochmal die Aussage: Man muss nicht gleich beleidigend werden, weil es sich in diesem Thread generell um Meinungen handelt. Meinung als dumm darzustellen oder generell zu bewerten zeugt von einer sehr schlechten Art den Mitmenschen gegenueber. Alles eine Frage der Kommunikation.
> 
> Aber nun zu deiner Antwort:
> 
> ...




Man sollte aber nicht immer mit wenig zufrieden sein. Irgendwo müssen auch Grenzen sein oder soll man demnächst noch draufzahlen für Arbeit?
Denn von solchen Leuten leben die Niedriglohnsektoren, die immer weiter ausgebaut werden auf Kosten von Vollzeitstellen. Und von solchen Leuten kann auf Dauer keine Wirtschaft existieren, da die schon eh kaum Steuern zahlen und ohnehin nicht viel ausgeben können. Da soll man noch privat Altersvorsorge betreiben, da frag ich mich immer wovon.^^

Aber ich glaube das Schweift langsam vom Thema ab.


----------



## Avenenera (22. April 2010)

Mehr als 11.000.000 Menschen zahlen jeden Monat um sich stundenlang vor den Rechner zu hocken und den Umsatz der Stromanbierter in die Höhe höhe zu treiben ...

Wer schon WoW spielt sollte nicht darüber reden wie dämlich es ist ein Virtuelles Mount für Geld zu kaufen o.O.


Ich find das Mount hübsch und wenn jemand sich das Teil kaufen will, warum nicht?


----------



## Starfros (22. April 2010)

Hier mal die Zahlen aus dem Jahr 2008 geschrieben 2009 
Keiner kann mir erzählen das diese zahlen sich 2009 oder gar 2010 derbe höher sind.

Fakt ist das in der regel nicht viel überbleibt und dieses Geld wird für andere projekte inverstiert da sind die 20Euro für ein Mount ein pups.
Andere Firmen Vermarkten auch ihren mist und machen mit Merchandising auch kohle ohne das einer was sagt wie es hier der Fall ist. Siehe Star Wars sachen als Legobausatz je nach dem was es ist liegt der preis bei 200 - 400 euro. Wenn mand a wieder NUR die Produktionskosten sieht und etwas drauf schlägt kommt man nicht in die nähe zu diesem preis , es macht die marke aus und da gibt man noch mals einen fetten Prozentsatz an extra gewinn drauf .


In Zeiten wirtschaftlicher Turbulenzen mussten wir leider auch von Verlusten vieler Entwicklerstudios berichten. Umso erfreulicher ist, dass Activision Blizzard im abgelaufenen Geschäftsjahr mehr Umsatz generieren konnten, als erwartet.

 Sie konnten einen Umsatz von 981 Millonen US Dollar verbuchen, bei einer Umsatzerwartung von 860 Millionen US Dollar. Der Nettogewinn lag bei 189 Mio USD.

 Insbesondere die Marken Call of Duty, Guitar Hero und World of Warcraft trugen zu diesem guten Ergebnis bei. Activision Blizzard Direktor Robert Kotick erwähnte, dass man somit in den USA der erfolgreichste Dritthersteller für Konsolen und Handheld Systeme sei.

 Besonders schienen sich die die Verkäufe von Zusatz-Contents in den Geschäftszahlen bemerkbar zu machen. Guitar Hero Nutzer luden insgesamt 34 Millionen Songs herunter. Das Call of Duty: World at War Map Pack 1 ging 2 Millionen mal über den virtuellen Ladentisch. Nach Angaben von Griffith würden diese Inhalte helfen, die Spiele bei den Händlern länger hoch zu halten.

 Für das aktuelle Geschäftsjahr prognostiziert Activision Blizzard einen Umsatz von 4,3 Milliarden USD, nicht zuletzt durch die Übernahme von 7 Studios. Man kann zusätzlich noch auf Geldreserven in Höhe von 2,988 Mrd. USD zurückgreifen.

 Hier der Umsatz aufgeschlüsselt auf die einzelnen Plattformen:


MMORPG - 32% (314 Mio USD)
Xbox 360 - 20% (198 Mio USD)
Wii - 14% (134 Mio USD)
PS3 - 13% (131 Mio USD)
PC und andere - 5% (46 Mio USD)
PS2 - 4% (40 Mio USD)
NDS - 3% (26 Mio USD)
PSP - 1% (6 Mio USD)
 Verteilt auf die einzelnen Kontinente sieht es folgendermaßen aus:


Nordamerika - 53%
Europa - 40%
Asien/Pazifik - 7%
wenn man nur den Umsatz (oder Nettogewinn) in der PC sparte anschaut ist das sehr wenig und lass es mal zur heutigen zeit das doppelte sein. 
Und wie geschrieben ist es nicht WoW allein.


----------



## Anemsis (22. April 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe diese Diskussion dafür oder dagegen nicht.

Ich habs mir auch gekauft, na und?! Man gibt für so viel mehr als 20 Euro aus, ist doch nicht schlimm.

Blizzard zwingt keinen dieses Mount zu kaufen, das kann jeder noch selbst entscheiden. Ich finds obendrein praktisch, weil ich meinen Twinks keine extra Mounts mehr ingame kaufen muß, sondern nur noch die Reitfähigkeit.

Und ja, mir ist auch ein richtig erspieltes Mount lieber, aber ganz ehrlich, den violetten Protodrachen finde ich a) häßlich und b) ist die Art den zu erlangen auch sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## Socke.im.Wind (22. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> Soeben*t *in der Bild gelesen.



..Meine Augen..mein Bildschirm..besprenkelt mit Kaffee.. 

Wer sich das Mount leisten kann und will, soll es sich leisten. Macht niemanden zu einem besseren/schlechteren Menschen. Wenn man sich für 20 Euronen irgendwas Materielles kaufst, ist man schließlich auch der einzige Mensch, den das glücklich macht. Es interessiert sonst niemanden und die Nachwelt wird in den meisten Fällen auch nichts von den investierten 20€ spüren.
Ob es sich lohnt, für ein Mount zu zahlen, liegt natürlich im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Millionphoenix (22. April 2010)

Die ganzen Flamer sind arbeitslos und können sich des Mount nicht leisten. So long...


----------



## Progamer13332 (22. April 2010)

tja ich hab den schicken zg tiger und manchmal benutz ich mein za mount


----------



## Cáasus (22. April 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Aber naja...Ich finds einfach nur blöd, für ein Haufen Pixel 20€ rauszurücken.


Du rückst jeden Monat 13€ für nen haufen Pixel raus. Auch blöd? ^^


----------



## Dicun (22. April 2010)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> Die ganzen Flamer sind arbeitslos und können sich des Mount nicht leisten. So long...




OMG - Ein 08/15-Langweiler Flame, wie kreativ! Ich bin berufstätig, könnte es mir leisten und kaufe es trotzdem nicht. Na, merkste was??

Mich würde eher mal interessieren, was für ein Mount als nächstes kommt. Ein Rundum-Sorglos Mount, mit dem man reiten, schwimmen
und fliegen kann? Was würde das denn dann wohl sein? Ne Ente oder nen Schwan? ^^ 

Edit: Ich meine damit natrürlich ein Mount, das das Schwimm-Tempo erhöht. Schwimmen können sie, bis auf die FM, eh alle...


----------



## Talidana (22. April 2010)

> All die jenigen die meinen für pixel kein Geld aus geben zu wollen , die haben vergessen das sie es schon lange tun......



Ich geb nicht für die Pixel Geld aus sondern um mit Leuten/Freunden zu spielen. Urspünglich haben wir mal mit alten Schul- und Ausbildungszeitfreunden die mittlerweile von Flensburg bis Reit im Winkel verstreut sind zusammen angefangen um so Kontakt zu halten. Ein paar davon haben zwar wieder aufgehört, dafür hab ich ingame viele neue nette Leute kennengelernt. Nur wegen denen spiel ich das eigentlich noch da ich finde das die Gesamtqualität des Spiels in den 3 Jahren (mit 6 Monaten Pause zwischendrin) die ich dabei bin eher rapide abgenommen hat. Wenn ich für "Pixel" Geld ausgeben will dann gibt es im "Vergleich zu WOW" um Längen bessere Offline-Games wie z.B. Dragon Age Origins oder Drakensang. 



> wenn mercedes nen auto fuer vllt 100.000 &#8364; herstellt und die karre fuer 300.000 verkaufen kan , meckert dann irgendwer das die firma iwen nur abzocken will ?



Nö... aber wenn Mercedes Autos für 350 &#8364; bauen würde und für 300.000 &#8364; verscheuern würde (dürfte in etwa Blizarrds Spanne sein beim Mount), dann gäbs wohl schon ein paar kritische Stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nicht flamen. Ich gratuliere Blizzard zu Ihrer genialen Geschäftsidee, auch wenn ich den Preis in Relation zum Investionsaufwand als Wucher ansehe.
Ich persönlich finde den Preis also nicht gerechfertigt und da ich persönlich (andere mögen das anders sehen) das Mount auch noch häßlich finde und es keinerlei Vorteile hat (z.B. 310% hätten mich für meinen Farmchar in Versuchung geführt) würde und werde ich es mir nicht kaufen.


----------



## eaglestar (22. April 2010)

* Leerpost *

Grund: Posten macht hier keinen Sinn mehr. Wer das Pferd kauft der kauft es. Wer es nicht mag, der mag es nicht.


----------



## Niolly (22. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Jeder Gimp rennt damit rum.. dabei ist das eigentlich recht hässlich. Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..
> 
> Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön




1. Das Mount ist nicht hässlich. ich finde es ziemlich ansehnlich.
2. WO bitte musst du in WoW dir ein Mount erarbeiten? An die meisten Mounts kommt nun jeder A..... ran.

Das 20€ Pferd hat nicht jeder, es ist genauso wie mit den Conpets jeder will sie haben, aber komischerweise die 100€ euro da die man zahlen muss, damit man ein Ticket hat. DA Beschwert sich KEINER....hmmm.. komisch.... hier am rumflamen, weil man es sich nicht leisten kann oder man hat keine Kreditkarte!! ist doch nur Neid!


----------



## Niolly (22. April 2010)

> Ich gratuliere Blizzard zu Ihrer genialen Geschäftsidee, auch wenn ich den Preis in Relation zum Investionsaufwand als Wucher ansehe



ich finde es kein wucher, da das Mount jeder Char auf dem Account bekommt, jeder der existier und jeder der noch erstellt wird. Wenn man es mal ausrechnet sind es umgerechnet 1000euro (50 Chars=20euro) die Blizz nicht bekommt. Also was ist hier Wucher?!


----------



## Quentaros (22. April 2010)

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanke mir das Mount zu kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf mein Pala und mein Priester wird der sicher gut passen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (22. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Jeder Gimp rennt damit rum.. dabei ist das eigentlich recht hässlich. Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..
> 
> Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön



voll und ganz /sign


----------



## Talidana (22. April 2010)

> 2. WO bitte musst du in WoW dir ein Mount erarbeiten? An die meisten Mounts kommt nun jeder A..... ran.



Jo... klar gibts die. Der Fliegen-Skill sollte ja auch allen zugänglich sein, dann sollten es auch die entsprechenden Mounts sein.
An das Himmelsross kommt im übrigen ja auch jeder ******* ran wie Du das so schön formulierst.
20 € sind zwar Wucher für das Teil aber eben wie schon viele geschrieben haben absolut gesehen ein Betrag der niemaden in den Ruin treibt.

Die wirklich zu erarbeitenden Mounts sind und bleiben was besonderes. Leute die den "Lilanen Protodrachen" (alle Eventerfolge haben), den "Roten Protodrachen" (alle Instanzerfolge) oder gar den "Verrosteten Protodrachen"/"Eisenbeschlagenen Protodrachen" (Ulduar-Erfolge und Hardmodes) haben mußten schon einiges dafür tun. Entsprechend finde ich diese Mounts wenn überhaupt bewundernswerter als das Himmelsross was jeder haben kann. Angeben, wie viele schreiben kann man damit jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## gerome234 (22. April 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Wieso bemitleiden? Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe nicht, warum man jemanden bemitleiden sollte, der für sein Hobby Geld aus gibt. Ob ich jetzt für Garn und Seide, Holz und Metall oder für Pixel und Papier Geld aus gebe ist doch wohl mir selbst überlassen. Was ist denn an dem Hobby "WoW" schlimmer, so dass man dafür weniger Geld ausgeben darf als für andere "RL"-Hobbies? Ich kaufe mir auch das Buffed-Heft, ist das jetzt besser oder schlechter, wenn ich dafür Geld ausgebe als für die neueste Ausgabe der Bravo, der ich seit Jahren entwachsen bin...? Oder wird mich mein Buchhändler mitleidig ansehen, wenn ich anstatt der neuen "Times", mir das neue Buch von Hohlbein kaufe?! Ich habe noch nie und verstehe bis heute diese einseitigen Vorwürfe nicht.
> 
> PS.: @Nova_O das geht jetzt nicht gegen dich, aber es ist mal wieder so ein Argument, das mir sauer aufstößt...


Der Verglich hinkt... Holz brauchst du als Rohstoff, damit baust du was. Genauso wie du Seide auch zum stricken brauchst. Um WoW zu spielen brauchst du 13€ pro Monat zu zahlen. Das Mount ist nur eine dreingabe, eine Unnötige. Du musst mal dahinterschauen. Man nutzt die Schwäche der Menschen aus (Sucht etc..) und damit machen sie Geld! Und ja, wer sichs kauft, signalisiert der Firma ,dass egal was sie Verkaufen-DU wirst es kaufen. Sie hätten das Mount auch billiger machen können (Actvision (WÜRG) Blizzard hat schon genug Geld). 
Weiß nicht, aber das is einfach nur falsch. 
ei


----------



## Talidana (22. April 2010)

> Wenn man es mal ausrechnet sind es umgerechnet 1000euro (50 Chars=20euro) die Blizz nicht bekommt. Also was ist hier Wucher?!



Wucher definiert sich nicht danach wie unverschämt Sie noch hätten sein können... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern an der Gewinnspanne.
Die liegt beim Himmelsross wahrscheinlich >99%. 5.000 &#8364; oder wegen mir 10.000 &#8364; Kosten und bei 200.000 Käufern 4.000.000 Euro Einnahmen.

Bei Produkten gibt es den Straftatbestand des Wuchers so weit ich weiß nicht, aber nur mal so: bei Kreditzinsen ist die Grenze 20%. Verträge die mehr als das festlegen erfüllen einen Straftatbestand und sind nicht wirksam oder einklagbar.


----------



## Quentaros (22. April 2010)

gerome234 schrieb:


> Der Verglich hinkt... Holz brauchst du als Rohstoff, damit baust du was. Genauso wie du Seide auch zum stricken brauchst. Um WoW zu spielen brauchst du 13€ pro Monat zu zahlen. Das Mount ist nur eine dreingabe, eine Unnötige. Du musst mal dahinterschauen. Man nutzt die Schwäche der Menschen aus (Sucht etc..) und damit machen sie Geld! Und ja, wer sichs kauft, signalisiert der Firma ,dass egal was sie Verkaufen-DU wirst es kaufen. Sie hätten das Mount auch billiger machen können (Actvision (WÜRG) Blizzard hat schon genug Geld).
> Weiß nicht, aber das is einfach nur falsch.
> ei



Würdest du es nicht als Firmenchef von Blizzard genausomachen? Aus wenig Aufwand, das maximale rausholen? Kommt immer auf den Standpunkt an. Aus Sicht des Unternehmers oder aus Sicht des Verbrauchers.


----------



## Sylvvia (22. April 2010)

Andy_88 schrieb:


> "...*Ein Statussymbol für Angeber!..."
> 
> find grade das ist es nicht.. das pferd sagt für mich nur aus "hey hab nicht genug skill um mir ein mount ingame zu erarbeiten.."
> auch wenns cool aussieht, ich würds nicht mal geschenkt nehmen ^^
> *



Es kann aber auch heissen : ich hab zwar nicht so viel Zeit wie andere Leute, sondern hab auch noch RL  - dafür hab ich aber eben Geld und kauf es mir eben. Ist doch auch in Ordnung. Ich kann nichts verwerfliches daran finden.


----------



## gerome234 (22. April 2010)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Würdest du es nicht als Firmenchef von Blizzard genausomachen? Aus wenig Aufwand, das maximale rausholen? Kommt immer auf den Standpunkt an. Aus Sicht des Unternehmers oder aus Sicht des Verbrauchers.


Natürlich hast du Recht, auch Blizzard will Geld machen.. Aber durch so einem Weg ist.. bedenkenswert. Das ist das selbe mit Kik und co. Kinderarbeit, wenig Aufwand, maximal rausholen.. Es ist einfach Falsch. Aber wie schon gesagt, Firmen müssen eben geld verdienen und deswegen wird sich das niemals ändern...


----------



## Serephit (22. April 2010)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht.

Wenn ich lust habe an die Küste zu fahren, hau ich mir den Tank für 80 &#8364; voll und baller los...
 -> könnte auch drauf verzichten 
wenn ich lust auf ein 500Gramm Steak habe, bestelle ich mir ein + Vorspeise + Dessert und Getränke für insg. 60 &#8364;
 -> könnte mir das auch selber zubereiten
wenn ich lust auf lust auf Kino mit Pocorn und Bier habe gehe ich hin und knall 25 &#8364; auf den Tisch
 -> könnte auch zu Hause TV sehen und mir Brote machen
wenn ich lust auf ein schönes Mount in Wow habe kleb ich auf den 20 &#8364; schein ne Briefmarke und ab zu Blizzard
 -> könnte aich mein altes Mount benutzen

Und warum?

Ich esse leidenschaftlich gerne Steak, liebe Auto fahren und das Meer, gehe gerne ins Kino und schau mir tolle Actionfilme und ja:
ich spiele verdammt gerne WoW !!!

In diesem Sinne: man hat IMMER eine Wahlund und hauptsache ist du bist mit deiner Entscheidung glücklich


----------



## Quentaros (22. April 2010)

gerome234 schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du Recht, auch Blizzard will Geld machen.. Aber durch so einem Weg ist.. bedenkenswert. Das ist das selbe mit Kik und co. Kinderarbeit, wenig Aufwand, maximal rausholen.. Es ist einfach Falsch. Aber wie schon gesagt, Firmen müssen eben geld verdienen und deswegen wird sich das niemals ändern...



Gut das mit Kinderarbeit, dann hätte ich auch bedenken und würde meine Kritik äussern, aber zum Glück fällt das bei Blizz raus womit die sich in einem legal wirtschaftlichen Rahmen befinden.

Kinderarbeit bei Blizz? hmm,ich glaube die würden sich da kaum vor Kinder retten können bei den Ansturm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talidana (22. April 2010)

> Würdest du es nicht als Firmenchef von Blizzard genausomachen? Aus wenig Aufwand, das maximale rausholen? Kommt immer auf den Standpunkt an. Aus Sicht des Unternehmers oder aus Sicht des Verbrauchers.



Ohoh... das könnte man jetzt in eine Philosophische Debatte einschwenken in wie fern jeder und insbesondere (größere) Firmen auch eine moralische und soziale Verantwortung gegenüber Ihren Mitarbeitern und der Gesellschaft haben.

Das im nach dem Fall des Kommunismus etwas übermütig gewordenen Powerkapitalismus nur noch die Maximierung des Gewinns ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste an Ethik, Material und Menschen im Vordergrund steht ist bedauerlicherweise so und wird sich auf ansehbare Zeit wohl auch nicht zum Besseren ändern, war aber nicht immer so. Auch heute gibt es noch vereinzelt Unternehmen die Ihre Kunden nicht als Milchviel ansehen aus dem der letzte Tropfen gepesst werden muß und für die die Mitarbeiter noch Menschen und nicht nur Kosten sind.


----------



## Quentaros (22. April 2010)

Allerdings nicht falsch verstehen. Bin auch kein Freund des Turbokapitalismus wie der heutzutage praktiziert wird. Was ich letztenendes nur damit sagen will, ist dass es weit aus schlimmeres gibt, als jetzt sich übern ein Mount aufzuregen mein Gott. Das Mount ist nicht aus Kinderarbeit oder so entstanden, oder auf kosten von Mitarbeitern die entlassen wurden. Zumindest ist nix davon bekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prangert mal Kik, Schlecker und Co oder andere Lebensmittellhändler an, die die z.B.: Milchpreise so exorbitant in die Tiefe reissen, wo die Erzeuger schon um ihre Existenz fürchten müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duciducduc (22. April 2010)

ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht warum es so nen thread gibt.

über die pets regt sich kaum einer auf, die meisten freuen sich, aber das wegen nur so nem mount die meisten denjenigen als bob etc bezeichnen versteh ich net. 

jeder kann sich entscheiden ob er es sich kaufen kann oder nicht.

wenn ihr euch zigarren kauft macht sich auch keiner die mühe nen thread aufzumachen und euch so als idioten darzustellen...wenn derjenige sich damit besser fühlt wieso nicht?


----------



## Talidana (22. April 2010)

> wenn ihr euch zigarren kauft macht sich auch keiner die mühe nen thread aufzumachen und euch so als idioten darzustellen...



In irgend einem Nichtraucher-Forum passiert bestimmt gerade jetzt genau das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yveri1985 (22. April 2010)

Talidana schrieb:


> Ohoh... das könnte man jetzt in eine Philosophische Debatte einschwenken in wie fern jeder und insbesondere (größere) Firmen auch eine moralische und soziale Verantwortung gegenüber Ihren Mitarbeitern und der Gesellschaft haben.
> 
> Das im nach dem Fall des Kommunismus etwas übermütig gewordenen Powerkapitalismus nur noch die Maximierung des Gewinns ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste an Ethik, Material und Menschen im Vordergrund steht ist bedauerlicherweise so und wird sich auf ansehbare Zeit wohl auch nicht zum Besseren ändern, war aber nicht immer so. Auch heute gibt es noch vereinzelt Unternehmen die Ihre Kunden nicht als Milchviel ansehen aus dem der letzte Tropfen gepesst werden muß und für die die Mitarbeiter noch Menschen und nicht nur Kosten sind.



naja
tut blizzard doch nicht ?! 
sie bieten FREIWILLIG was zum kauf an , gwer es sich nicht leisten kann/ wems nicht gefaellt , kaufts nicht... punkt... ich seh da nicht diese "maximierung des gewinns ohne ruecksicht auf ..."strategie ... 
autohersteller verkaufen ihre ware auch weit ueber dem "herstellungspreis" ... wen stoerts ? niemanden ... weil es halt "luxusgut" is , zwingt dich ja niemand das teure auto zu kaufen wenn die 500&#8364; rostlaube auch tut !!




Talidana schrieb:


> In irgend einem Nichtraucher-Forum passiert bestimmt gerade jetzt genau das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaub eher in nem raucherforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil glaube nicht das du viele raucher in einem nichtraucherforum antriffst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JustxShoot (22. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> *Soebent in der Bild gelesen.
> 
> Ein virtuelles Reittier war mehr als 100 000 &#8222;WoW"-Spielern 20 Euro wert!*Der Spielgegenstand &#8211; ein fliegendes &#8222;Himmelsross" - übertrifft damit die Erwartungen des Herstellers bei Weitem. Offizielle Zahlen gibt es nicht. Doch laut Medienberichten spielte das Hottehü nach der Veröffentlichung am 16. April in kürzester Zeit mehr als zwei Millionen Dollar ein! Käufer nahmen mehrere Stunden Wartezeit in Kauf, denn die Server des Online-Shops waren schnell überlaufen.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß schon warum ich sobald ich "Bild Zeitung" lese automatisch die Augen rolle. Widersprüchlich und Grottenschlecht recherchiert wie man es vom Axel Springer Verlag gewohnt ist.
1. Offizielle Zahlen gäbe es nicht, einen Satz weiter werfen sie mit Zahlen um sich, logischerweise Ungenaue, geschätzte, was der Bild Zeitung noch mehr Glaubwürdigkeit nimmt, sofern dies überhaupt noch möglich ist.

2. Bietet keinerlei Vorteile im Gegensatz zu den normalen Reittieren? Hä? Wenn sie geschrieben hätten "es handelt sich um ein nicht Progressrelevanten Gegenstand" ok, aber anderen Mounts gegenüber bietet es auf jeden Fall Vorteile. -> Reiten, Schnelles Reiten, Fliegen, Schnelles Fliegen -> Alles in einem Mount, andernfalls müsste ich mir 4 Mounts kaufen.

Ich will jetzt keinen "ollolol Pet Shop suckz because i had no money" Post ablassen, aber die tolle Berichterstattung der Blöd Zeitung lässt mir mal wieder die Zehennägel hochrollen. Schmeisst weg den Dreck und lest was anständiges.


----------



## Rikkui (22. April 2010)

Scheissen...


----------



## Kovacs (22. April 2010)

kommt doch bitte mal wieder runter. 

Dem Erölkonzern kann ich vorwerfen, dass er mich jedes mal zur Ferienzeit abzockt, weil ich auf das Auto beruflich angewiesen bin und tanken MUSS.

Eine Leistung wie dieses mount, die wie viele hier schreiben, NIEMAND BRAUCHT, mich niemand zwingt sie in Anspruch zu nehmen und es auch im Spiel nicht den kleinsten Vorteil bringt ....
wo zum Geier ist das Problem? Geht es doch um die Statussymbole in WoW, die man sich in Classic noch mit 24/7 "erarbeiten" mußte und nun auch Leuten zur Verfügung stehen, die statt Zeit Geld investieren?
Das kann nicht euer ernst sein.


----------



## Killingtime (22. April 2010)

Soll doch jeder machen wozu er Lust hat. Es tut keinem weh wenn man sich das Tier kauft. Mir persönlich ist es zu teuer. Leute die daraus jetzt einen Schwanzvergleich lesen wollen sind vllt nur neidisch.


----------



## Duciducduc (22. April 2010)

Talidana schrieb:


> In irgend einem Nichtraucher-Forum passiert bestimmt gerade jetzt genau das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das is nur ein beispiel =) das genauso mit dem mount hier abläuft


----------



## gerome234 (22. April 2010)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Gut das mit Kinderarbeit, dann hätte ich auch bedenken und würde meine Kritik äussern, aber zum Glück fällt das bei Blizz raus womit die sich in einem legal wirtschaftlichen Rahmen befinden.
> 
> Kinderarbeit bei Blizz? hmm,ich glaube die würden sich da kaum vor Kinder retten können bei den Ansturm.
> 
> ...


Das war nur ein übertriebens Beispiel fürr korrupte Firmen.. egal. Jedenfalls ist es nicht gerechtfertigt extra noch für ein Spiel, wofür man 13€ im Monat ausgibt, auch noch für ein Mount bezahlt, dass eine Minute im Editor war und die Texturen geändert wurden, 20€ zu zahlen. Aber unterstütz ruhig die Ideen der Firmen. Sie werden reicher, werden noch mehr Mounts anbieten, und trotzdem wirds jeder kaufen, und den anderen is es eh wurscht, man muss es ja nicht kaufen. Das ist einfach Abzocke, mehr nicht. Wieso ist es denn nicht Ingame erhaltbar? Muss keiner Zahlen dafür, sondern kann es sich im Spiel kaufen oder durch einen erfolg erhalten.


----------



## Shadeja (22. April 2010)

Also, ich hol mir das Mount auch noch, ich find es schick. Vor allem find ich toll, das es allen Chars zur Verfügung steht.
Wenn ich die tollsten Mounts haben will, hol ich mir die auch im Game, aber für alle Chars die ich habe werde ich nicht den Aufwand betreiben.
Die Diskussion ist ja sowas von überflüssig, wenn ich was haben will dann kauf ich es, in welcher Währung ist doch egal.
Wer meckert muss es ja nicht kaufen. Das Spiel soll Spass machen, und da kann jeder selbst entscheiden was ihm der Spass wert ist.
Lustig nur das man immer der Beste sein muss, wo auch immer und man das im Spiel durch virtuelle Statussymbole beweisen muss.
Der Wert eines Menschen wird anders bemessen.


----------



## Stonehead84 (22. April 2010)

Moin zusammen,

also ich finde das Mount auch optisch schick, aber dies muss jeder selbst für sich Wissen.
Das Mount werde ich mir auch heut kaufen, nicht um damit zu posen sondern weil es mir gefällt.

Und zu den ganzen Diskusionen ist meine Meinung:
Ob ich mir ein neuen Film kaufe den ich einmal schau, nach ein paar monaten vielleicht noch ein
zweites mal anschaue für 20 &#8364; oder ob ich mir ein Mount kaufe das ich täglich benutze.

Dazu kam mir auch die Überlegung wenn ich einmal 20 &#8364; ausgebe und verschiedene Twinks habe,
weil ich nu ja auch schon seid Klassik dabei bin und wende das Mount auf 10 Chars an, bezahle ich nur
2 &#8364; pro Mount und dazu kann ich es auch mit alle zukünftigen Chars nutzen.

Also da stellt sich die Frage ob 20 &#8364; für ein DvD Film (nur zum Beispiel) was man 2 mal schaut oder ein Mount 
was man über Monate oder Jahre täglich oder wöchentlich benutzt.

Mir ist also egal was die flamer von sich geben, den ich hab meine Entscheidung getroffen, aber wie gesagt
muss halt jeder selbst wissen. Doch so unnütz ist es nicht wie es viele darstellen.

Gruß


----------



## Quentaros (22. April 2010)

Stonehead84 schrieb:


> Mir ist also egal was die flamer von sich geben, den ich hab meine Entscheidung getroffen, aber wie gesagt
> muss halt jeder selbst wissen. Doch so unnütz ist es nicht wie es viele darstellen.



Bitte tue es nicht, *auf knien rutscht*
bedenke doch deine Entscheidung, dass Mount wird dich und deine Seele ins Verderben reissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich flehe dich an tue es nicht, bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte.........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SerpentSeal (22. April 2010)

Jede Firma hat "Fanartikel", und viele von denen werden auch überteuert angeboten...
und trotzdem gekauft...
Der Spektraltiger wurde/wird(?) auch um rund 400€ (mal wer mal weniger) verkauft... und das nicht von Blizz
Die die das Ding (ich finde es nicht gerade berauschend) haben wollen werden es kaufen,
die die es nicht wollen werden es auch nicht tun...
warum man sich übersowas aufregt verstehe ich nicht. 
Blizz ist ja nicht die Caritas
Wie schon Dave Chappelle sagte "Haters wanna hate lovers wanna love I don't even want, none of the above [...]"


----------



## Bladia (22. April 2010)

Was mich viel mehr stört, ist die Tatsache, daß 10.000 Spieler diesem Vollidioten Kotick von Activision und seiner geldgeilen Geschäftsstrategie, die kein bißchen Verantwortung oder Anstand bzw. Moral gegenüber uns Kunden zeigt, auch noch diese je 20 Euro hinterherwerfen. 

Damit wird in seinen Augen doch die Richtigkeit seiner Strategie zementiert. 

Ergebnis: noch weniger Support, noch mehr Gelagge, noch mehr Itemshop-Gedöns und andere "Dienstleistungen", die zu total überhöhten Preisen unters Volk gebracht werden.

Vorhersage: Auf mittlere Sicht wird WoW immer schneller, immer schlechtere Addons hinterhergeschoben bekommen, bis es ganz zerstört ist. Um einfach die zahlenden Massen so lange wie möglich zu schröpfen.

Blizzard hat mit WoW die beste Milchkuh der Welt gezüchtet und sie vorsichtig und liebevoll gemolken. Activision hat diese Kuh jetzt umgeschubst und schneidet ihr das Euter auf, um auch den letzten Tropfen Milch herauszuholen.
Was diese Firmen aber niemals begreifen, ist, daß eine Kuh mit kaputtem Euter irgendwann gar keine Milch mehr gibt.


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> *Ein virtuelles Reittier war mehr als 100 000 „WoW"-Spielern 20 Euro wert!
> 
> *Was sagt ihr dazu?


Traurig. 

Edit: Korrektur --> Traurig, war aber abzusehen.


----------



## Fyralon (22. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> *Soebent in der Bild gelesen.
> 
> Ein virtuelles Reittier war mehr als 100 000 „WoW"-Spielern 20 Euro wert!*Der Spielgegenstand – ein fliegendes „Himmelsross" - übertrifft damit die Erwartungen des Herstellers bei Weitem. Offizielle Zahlen gibt es nicht. Doch laut Medienberichten spielte das Hottehü nach der Veröffentlichung am 16. April in kürzester Zeit mehr als zwei Millionen Dollar ein! Käufer nahmen mehrere Stunden Wartezeit in Kauf, denn die Server des Online-Shops waren schnell überlaufen.
> 
> ...




Jo....mehr als 100.000 schwer kranke Jungs und Mädels die sich geoutet haben.Hartz4 zu hoch,Lohn für's nichtstun oder aber zuviel Taschengeld.Ich will nicht aufzählen was man mit den 20Euro hätte alles anfangen können als die dem Moloch Blizz in den Schlund zu werfen.

Kranke Com,aber was erwartet man von Leuten die von RPG null Schimmer haben dafür DPS fahren und GS checken?

Eben,nichts.
Andererseits,die meisten "Gierhälse" dort haben auch nichts anderes verdient als abgemolken zu werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mfg


----------



## Nebola (22. April 2010)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Jo....mehr als 100.000 schwer kranke Jungs und Mädels die sich geoutet haben.Hartz4 zu hoch,Lohn für's nichtstun oder aber zuviel Taschengeld.Ich will nicht aufzählen was man mit den 20Euro hätte alles anfangen können als die dem Moloch Blizz in den Schlund zu werfen.
> 
> Kranke Com,aber was erwartet man von Leuten die von RPG null Schimmer haben dafür DPS fahren und GS checken?
> 
> ...



Ja und du bist bestimmt das perfekte Gegenteil ne ?

Aber kein Wunder, jeder der WoW spielt ist ja eh nen Hartz IV Opfer, hat keine Arbeit, Freunde, Tageslicht, wohnt im Keller etc pp.


----------



## WackoJacko (22. April 2010)

Wer halt reales Geld für virtuelle Güter ausgibt solls machen, wenns demjenigen gefällt und ihm auch bewusst ist was er da tut.

Und btw vote 4 close die Diskussionsgrundlage ist mMn nicht mehr gegeben, da nur noch geflamet als konstruktiv Meinungen ausgetauscht werden.

mfg


----------



## Rainaar (22. April 2010)

Talidana schrieb:


> Angeben, wie viele schreiben kann man damit jedenfalls nicht...



Was im übrigen echt ne lustige Sache ist. Offensichtlich gibt es echt massig Leute die 

1. meinen, das andere, wildfremde sich für Ihre Mounts/Erfolge/etc. interessieren.

2. nicht verstehen, das man etwas macht/kauft um sich selbst daran zu erfreuen.

Und wie gesagt : Schafft es Blizz ein echt tolles Mount im Shop anzubieten was mit gefällt wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Devide86 (22. April 2010)

das schlimme is ja nur das das die hersteller nur auf dumme gedanken bringt wen so viele sowas nutzloses kaufen und werden bald für alles mögliche reeles geld verlangen wie neues equip marken usw... ich seh es schon kommen...


----------



## Millwall (22. April 2010)

Ich persönlich würds mir nie kaufen, weil es zu keinem meiner Chars passen würde (spiele nur Horde ohne Blutelfen). Was soll denn zum Beispiel ein Orc auf dem Vieh?^^ Das sieht selten dämlich aus.


----------



## warpspeed (22. April 2010)

Was die Leute immer rumheulen... zwingt euch ja keiner dazu es zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich habe es mir geholt... okay 20.- Euro für ein paar Pixel ist schon viel aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix. Und... WoW ist eben mal ein Hobby für viele. Andere kaufen sich eben "Briefmarken" und wir eben Pixel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Das Mount hätte zwar etwas schicker sein können (von hinten sieht es einfach Mist aus) aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## MrBlaki (22. April 2010)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Jo....mehr als 100.000 schwer kranke Jungs und Mädels die sich geoutet haben.Hartz4 zu hoch,Lohn für's nichtstun oder aber zuviel Taschengeld.Ich will nicht aufzählen was man mit den 20Euro hätte alles anfangen können als die dem Moloch Blizz in den Schlund zu werfen.
> 
> Kranke Com,aber was erwartet man von Leuten die von RPG null Schimmer haben dafür DPS fahren und GS checken?
> 
> ...



Oh man.
Dich sollte man direkt hängen, dann wären wir einen Idioten los.
Wieso muss jemand der 20 Euro für ein Mount ausgibt gleich Hartz4 bekommen?
Wieso?
Können genauso Leute sein die 16 sind zuhause wohnen einem 400Euro Job nachgehen und 20 Euro in ihr Hobby investieren.
Oder Leute die, die 20 Euro locker abdrücken können weil sie zu viel Geld haben da sie 2000€ im Monat verdienen.
Was ist daran schlimm?
Wer es sich leisten kann der darf es auch oO


----------



## RedShirt (22. April 2010)

*Bratwürste am Stecken in den Raum halt*

jaaa, gebt mir mehr davon =) gleich sind sie durch.
Mehr Vorurteile, noch mehr Flames!



On topic:

Wenn WoW nur noch Müll an Addons schreibt, wie wird sich das auf den Ruf auswirken? Auf Blizzard, "it's done when it's done", die über Jahre hochwertige Produkte ausgeliefert haben... *hmmmm*

@für virtuelles zahlen - ist doch schwachsinn
ihr sitzt grad an einem PC .... da sind lauter virtuelle Dinge - genannt Software - drauf... war die alles gratis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Windowsnutzer müssten schonmal verneinen...aber... ist doch alles nur virtuell, kann man ja nix anfassen...

Leute, kommt mal aus dem Mittelalter raus und in die Neuzeit, danke.


----------



## Technocrat (22. April 2010)

Bladia schrieb:


> Ergebnis: noch weniger Support, noch mehr Gelagge, noch mehr Itemshop-Gedöns und andere "Dienstleistungen", die zu total überhöhten Preisen unters Volk gebracht werden.


Ganz offensichtlich leben Du und ich nicht in der selben Realität. Blizzards Support ist der beste, den ich bei einem Spielehersteller je hatte (und ich spiele Computerspiele seit 1977), laggen tut bei mir gar nichts (aber ich gebe auch erhebliches Geld für den Computer aus), der Itemshop ist freiwillig und die anderen Dienstleistungen kosten soviel damit sie nicht mißbraucht werden (nach dem Motto GB ausräumen und Servertrans). Tut mir leid, aber entweder bist Du komplett von Neid zerfressen oder arbeitest für Blizzards Konkurrenz, anders kann ich mir solche unfundierten Haßpostings wie Deines nicht erklären.


----------



## Ixidus (22. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Leute, kommt mal aus dem Mittelalter raus und in die Neuzeit, danke.



this!


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> @für virtuelles zahlen - ist doch schwachsinn
> ihr sitzt grad an einem PC .... da sind lauter virtuelle Dinge - genannt Software - drauf... war die alles gratis?
> 
> 
> ...


Nur kann ich wenn ich will meine Windows XP-CD noch in 50 Jahren brauchen, wohingegen Blizzards WoW-Server bis dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr laufen werden (und mit noch wesentlich höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit mein Account nicht mehr existieren wird). Ausserdem hab ich ab dem Zeitpunkt ab dem ich das Abo kündige keinen Zugriff mehr auf das tolle Mount für das ich 20 € aus dem Fenster geworfen hab. Die Windows-CD hingegen liegt immernoch irgendwo im Regal rum. Erkennst Du den Unterschied?


----------



## Technocrat (22. April 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nur kann ich wenn ich will meine Windows XP-CD noch in 50 Jahren brauchen, wohingegen Blizzards WoW-Server bis dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr laufen werden (und mit noch wesentlich höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit mein Account nicht mehr existieren wird). Ausserdem hab ich ab dem Zeitpunkt ab dem ich das Abo kündige keinen Zugriff mehr auf das tolle Mount für das ich 20 € aus dem Fenster geworfen hab. Die Windows-CD hingegen liegt immernoch irgendwo im Regal rum. Erkennst Du den Unterschied?



Fehlerhafter Vergleich. Das Mount ist ein Verbrauchsprodukt. Also muß Du es mit sowas vergleichen, z.B. Kino- oder Restaurantbesuch.


----------



## sympathisant (22. April 2010)

nur dass dein rechner dann wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr CDs lesen kann.

son mount kaufen ist doch nix anderes als n trikot seiner lieblingsmanschaft zu kaufen.


----------



## IstalkU (22. April 2010)

FLAME MOUNT
FLAME BLIZZARD
FLAME FLAME FLAME

Jezt hab ich wohl einen passenden Beitrag wie alle anderen User hier gepostet, nicht wahr?
btw. Ich find das Mount auch nicht dolle.^^


----------



## EisblockError (22. April 2010)

Naja, wer jetzt noch spielt ist leider einfach blind oder spielt nochnicht so lange.

Ich denke nicht das noch viele von den alten Hasen spielen.


----------



## Mayestic (22. April 2010)

Also ich finds total verblödet das es solche Menschen gibt. 
Da kauf ich mir lieber 40 Päckchen Kippen beim Vietnamesen aufm Schwarzmarkt und rauch die in ner Woche weg, hab ich mehr von.

Aber jeden Tag stehn Trottel auf die meinen mit ihrem Geld machen zu können was sie wollen. 
Skandalös aber mit solchen Menschen muss man halt eben leben.

Just my 2 Cent.






































Achja, fast vergessen. [Ironie off]


----------



## Adremaar (22. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ist Geschmackssache ob einem das Mount gefällt oder nicht aber man muss nicht gleich beleidigend werden und sagen die Leute die sich das Mount kaufen seien dumm.
> Sie investieren nur weiteres Geld in ihr Hobby, mehr nicht.
> Zu euch sagt doch auch keiner du bist blöd weil du 20 Euro mehr für Extraleistungen in einem Fitnessstudio zahlst.


ein dickes /sign meinerseits ..
ist doch deren Sache ob sie es sich holen oder nicht..
Wurden wir WoWler nicht auch mal beschimpft , weil wir monatlich Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben?
Wieso müsst ihr den ganzen scheiß wieder an Leuten rauslassen , die sich für ihr Hobby interessieren -.-

, Calrian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bladia (22. April 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ganz offensichtlich leben Du und ich nicht in der selben Realität. Blizzards Support ist der beste, den ich bei einem Spielehersteller je hatte (und ich spiele Computerspiele seit 1977), laggen tut bei mir gar nichts (aber ich gebe auch erhebliches Geld für den Computer aus), der Itemshop ist freiwillig und die anderen Dienstleistungen kosten soviel damit sie nicht mißbraucht werden (nach dem Motto GB ausräumen und Servertrans). Tut mir leid, aber entweder bist Du komplett von Neid zerfressen oder arbeitest für Blizzards Konkurrenz, anders kann ich mir solche unfundierten Haßpostings wie Deines nicht erklären.




Ganz offensichtlich lebst Du in einer anderen Zeit. Mit Support meinte ich nicht die GMs oder die Blauen im offiziellen Forum. Die machen ihre Arbeit so gut sie können. 
Erstell Dir mal einen Char auf dem Blutdurst-Realmpool (Gul'dan z.B.) und geh da mal auch nur in die Nähe von Dalaran oder Tausendwinter, wenn da eine Schlacht läuft.
Die Quartz-Zauberleiste zeigt da Latenzen an, die jenseits von gut und böse sind. Und das hat gar nichts mit dem PC zu tun (Core I5 750 @ 3.6Ghz, 4 GB RAM 1600, Radeon 5850, HDD Raid 0, VDSL 25MBit). Dazu kommen Random-Disconnects, Lags in BGs und Instanzen.

Die Behauptung, daß die Dienstleistungen so teuer wären, damit sie nicht mißbraucht werden ist schon ziemlich naiv. 

Ich habe ausdrücklich auch nicht auf Blizzard geschimpft, sondern auf Activision. Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Du offenbar nicht. 

Sorry, aber für welche Konkurrenz von Blizzard sollte ich denn arbeiten? Es gibt doch gar keine ernstzunehmende. Entweder bist Du ein blinder Fanboi oder arbeitest für Blizzard/Activision. 

Nur um das mal klarzustellen, ich liebe WoW, habe aber Angst, daß es sehr schnell den Bach runtergeht, wenn Activison so weitermacht.


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. April 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Wer halt reales Geld für virtuelle Güter ausgibt solls machen, wenns demjenigen gefällt und ihm auch bewusst ist was er da tut.


Mal davon abgesehen, dass wir das alle Monat für Monat tun. Angefangen beim Inet-Zugang bis zu den monatlichen Abogebühren. Und so manch einer hat schon ein paar Scheine für Rassen-/Fraktions-/Geschlechts- oder Namenswechsel hingelegt

Ich persönlich finde das Mount nicht schön. Wäre es das Standardmount einer bestimmten Klasse, würde ich zusehen, schnell ein anderes zu beschaffen.
Von daher erübrigt sich die Frage, ob es mir das wert wäre.

Wer nun gehofft hatte, damit posen zu können, ist wohl in den Hintern gekniffen, denn die Mounts wachsen wie Pilze aus dem Boden.
Alle Sammler und Liebhaber des Mounts mögen ihren Spaß daran haben.

Ob man Blizzard nun als bösen Abzocker sieht, der aus der Leidenschaft der Zockergemeinde Geld presst oder gute Geschäftsmänner, die ihr Handwerk verstehen - das mag jeder anders empfinden.
Ich würde euch jedenfalls den Dreck unter meinen Schuhsohlen verkaufen, wenn ihr dafür zahlen würdet. So eigenverantwortlich sollte jeder sein, um das selbst zu entscheiden.


----------



## Adremaar (22. April 2010)

@Technocrat
Ich will nicht unhöflich erscheinen , aber warum hast du 2 Warris?
(Bitte nicht i-wie als Beleidigung aufnehmen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Sorry wegen Themawechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serephit (22. April 2010)

IstalkU schrieb:


> FLAME MOUNT
> FLAME BLIZZARD
> FLAME FLAME FLAME
> 
> ...



nein hast du nicht: mehr Rechtschreibfehler und so
und bitte daran denken: Subjekt + Prädikat + Objekt + Alter + Ey
und wichtig: man darf nicht verstehen was du uns sagen möchtest
auch noch: und vergiss nicht persönlich und beleidigend zu werden
und ganz wichtig: verwende KEINE guten Argumente 

dann sollte es passen

Grüße


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. April 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> und bitte daran denken: Subjekt + Prädikat + Objekt + Alter + Ey


Wenn schon Flame, dann richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und zwar so:
Subjekt + Prädikat + Objekt + Alter + Ey + eine hohe Ansammlung von Ausrufezeichen ODER der völlige Verzicht auf Satzzeichen (letzteres erst ab 5-zeiligen Texten).


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Fehlerhafter Vergleich. Das Mount ist ein Verbrauchsprodukt. Also muß Du es mit sowas vergleichen, z.B. Kino- oder Restaurantbesuch.


Mein Vergleich hat sich auf die Aussage vorher bezogen und ist somit absolut korrekt.
Sollte man das Mount aber wirklich als Verbrauchsprodukt ansehen, sieht die Sache schon ein Bisschen anders aus. Allerdings ist das dann trotzdem noch ein recht teures Verbrauchsprodukt. Vor allem steht der Preis in absolut gar keiner Relation zur "Produktion" des Verbrauchsprodukts. Weder hat das Produkt irgend einen qualitativen Wert, noch einen materiellen (bzw es besteht aus keinem Material) und zuletzt ist der Aufwand, das Produkt zu erschaffen absolut gering. Ein paar Texturen zusammenkleben dürfte ein Aufwand von Minuten sein und nicht von Stunden. Insofern lasse ich die Aussage nachwievor da: echt traurig, dass soviele Leute ihr Geld für sowas aus dem Fenster werfen.



sympathisant schrieb:


> nur dass dein rechner dann wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr CDs lesen kann.


Aus CDs kann man Images machen und die halten für die Ewigkeit.



> son mount kaufen ist doch nix anderes als n trikot seiner lieblingsmanschaft zu kaufen.


Nicht wirklich. Ein T-Shirt aus dem Blizzard-Shop mit dem Aufdruck "Blizzard", "WoW" oder "Activision" wäre das Selbe, wie ein Trikot seiner Lieblingsmannschaft zu kaufen.


----------



## Millionphoenix (22. April 2010)

Niolly schrieb:


> Das 20€ Pferd hat nicht jeder, es ist genauso wie mit den Conpets jeder will sie haben, aber komischerweise die 100€ euro da die man zahlen muss, damit man ein Ticket hat. DA Beschwert sich KEINER....hmmm.. komisch.... hier am rumflamen, weil man es sich nicht leisten kann oder man hat keine Kreditkarte!! ist doch nur Neid!




Tha Truth.


----------



## Kovacs (22. April 2010)

ääääähm ja, mount paar Minuten Arbeit in der Produktion (natürlich inkl. Design, Konzept, Vermarktung, Werbung, Anzeigen schalten, Test ......), CD´s, bzw. Sicherheitskopien auf anderen Speichermedien sind für die Ewigkeit ......

bitte mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nooner (22. April 2010)

Ich denke es ist unnötig und unsinnig sich darüber zu streiten, ob einem ein Haustier oder Reittier gefällt oder nicht. Ebenso wofür jemand Geld ausgibt oder eben nicht.
Wenn man sich über Geschmack streitet hat man schon bei zwei Leuten drei Meinungen und wenn man sich mit dem Ausgabeverhalten anderer beschäftigt kümmert man sich um Sachen die einen einfach nix angehen.
Ob jemand arbeitet, zur Schule geht, studiert oder von Hartz4 lebt scheint mir auch bei dieser wie den meisten Diskussionen völlig unwichtig zu sein.
Allerdings scheint das Thema mit dem Reittier aus dem Shop ja doch ne Menge Leute zu bewegen, oder warum haben sich hier und in anderen Threads so viele zu wort gemeldet ?
Die einen finden es schlimm, unsinnig, manche gar abartig sich eine Reittier im Shop zu kaufen aus den verschiedensten Gründen: "nur Pixel"; "zu teuer"; "alles nur Poser"; "Suchties", usw. usw.
Andere findens super und finden nichts dabei es zu kaufen weil sie es "schön" finden; es ihnen "freude macht" oder aus anderen Gründen.
Grundsätzlich ist erstmal gegen einen Kauf ja nix einzuwenden, da das ganze Spiel letztendlich aus Pixeln besteht, man dafür und für die weitere Nutzung ja auch Geld ausgegeben hat bzw. gibt, es sich um ein Spiel handelt, bei manchen um ein Hobby ( je nachdem wie man es definieren will).
Das alles finde ich weder Wert sich darüber zu streiten und eine Diskussion anzufangen.
Aber ist es nicht so das BLizz damit einen Weg verlassen hat bzw. da bei ist zu verlassen, den sie immer ausgeschlossen haben und dies auch laut und deutlich immer wieder kund getan haben, nämlich das mit dem Kauf des Spiels und der Erweiterungen plus der Monatsgebühr alle Spielinhalte und der Service abgedeckt seien.
Und das sie weiter gerade wegen diesem sich deutlich und auch mit und zu Werbezwecken von der Konkurrenz abheben und abgrenzen und dieses auch laut und deutlich immer wieder verlautbaren lassen.
In einem anderen Thread hat es jemand als "Dammbruch" bezeichnet das Blizz jetzt auch Spielinhalte gegen Bargeld direkt verkauft und somit von der ursprünglichen Philosophie abgerückt ist.
Soweit würde ich nicht gehen, aber es ist schon zu sehen, das eine etwas andere Firmenstrategie gefahren wird, oder wie ist es zu erklären, das jetzt Services angeboten werden die mal kategorisch ausgeschlossen wurden wie der Fraktionswechsel oder das Wechseln von PvE- Servern auf PvP-Server.
Natürlich versucht Blizz wie jedes Unternehmen neue Einnahmequellen zu erschliessen; das ist weder illegal noch verwerflich sondern in einer Marktwirtschaft normal, und normal ist es auch das versucht wird so viel Gewinn zu machen wie möglich.
Allerdings gehören immer zwei dazu, nämlich Anbieter und Käufer, d.h. wenn wir es nicht kaufen wird der Anbieter auch keine weiteren Angebote oder Angebote in anderer Form machen.
Der Kunde kann schon entscheiden was er kauft und damit auch was es in Zukunft zu kaufen gibt.
In diesem Thread hab ich schon mal die Frage gestellt die mir aber keiner beantwortet hat, entweder weil es niemand wollte oder konnte oder weil er lieber seine Meinung loswerden wollte:
Worin besteht der Unterschied, ob ich mir von einem "Chinafarmer" Gold kaufe um mir und meinen Twinks Reit- und Haustiere zu kaufen ode ich kaufe mir sie direkt bei Blizz ?
Verkauft Blizz damit nicht indirekt Gold oder die "Chinafarmer" nicht indirekt Reittiere ?


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> ääääähm ja, mount paar Minuten Arbeit in der Produktion (natürlich inkl. Design, Konzept, Vermarktung, Werbung, Anzeigen schalten, Test ......), CD´s, bzw. Sicherheitskopien auf anderen Speichermedien sind für die Ewigkeit ......
> 
> bitte mehr davon
> 
> ...


Widerlege bitte meine Aussage korrekt, ohne dabei zynisch zu sein. Man kann schwer davon ausgehn, dass jemand das Mount gemodelt hat, der bereits diverse andere Mounts gemodelt hat, insofern wird das für diese Person ein äusserst geringer Aufwand sein. Konzept brauchst keins, ist ein Mount wie alle andern auch, Design haben sie ziemlich sicher aus einem Topf genommen, in dem eh noch zig Designs drin sind für andere Mounts, die noch geplant aber noch nicht freigegeben worden sind. Vermarktung und Werbung? Ich bitte Dich...dafür braucht Blizzard nur ein Mount in den Shop zu stellen und im Newsletter nen 2-Zeiler rauszulassen, die gesamte restliche Werbung für das Teil macht die Community zum grössten Teil selbst und das kostenlos. Testen brauchst Du ein Mount auch nicht, da wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt nur das Model erstellt werden muss, es sich aber wie alle andern Mounts verhält.

Und ich wiederhole meine Aussage: Ein Image kann man für die Ewigkeit aufbewahren, ich rede nicht vom Medium, auf dems drauf ist, sondern vom Image selbst.


----------



## Felix^^ (22. April 2010)

also ganz ehrlich: ich find dieses ross hässlich !! und 20 € ?! pfff nääää!


----------



## RedShirt (22. April 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nur kann ich wenn ich will meine Windows XP-CD noch in 50 Jahren brauchen, wohingegen Blizzards WoW-Server bis dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr laufen werden (und mit noch wesentlich höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit mein Account nicht mehr existieren wird). Ausserdem hab ich ab dem Zeitpunkt ab dem ich das Abo kündige keinen Zugriff mehr auf das tolle Mount für das ich 20 € aus dem Fenster geworfen hab. Die Windows-CD hingegen liegt immernoch irgendwo im Regal rum. Erkennst Du den Unterschied?



Natürlich erkenne ich den. Wenn die WinXP Aktivierungsserver (wir alle wissen, der Betrieb ist 50 Jahre standhaft garantiert) abgeschaltet werden, kannst Du WinXP sicher ne lange Zeit benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erinnerst Du Dich an die Onlineaktivierung?
Viel Spaß nach 30 Tagen wenn Windows nicht mehr startet =)

Danke für den guten Vergleich =)



Davatar schrieb:


> Weder hat das Produkt irgend einen qualitativen Wert, noch einen materiellen (bzw es besteht aus keinem Material) und zuletzt ist der Aufwand, das Produkt zu erschaffen absolut gering. Ein paar Texturen zusammenkleben dürfte ein Aufwand von Minuten sein und nicht von Stunden.



Bist Du Graphikdesigner? Hast Du mal Texturen entworfen / gemacht? Evtl sogar dynamische? Hast Du irgendeinen blassen Schimmer, was Dynamik für eine Komplexitätsebene dazuwirft?

Du kannst überhaupt keine Abschätzung über den Aufwand treffen.

Danke fürs Gespräch.

Und jetzt gib mir mal bitte die Kernfusion, sind ja nur ein paar Formeln die man so an die Wand wirft. Haben Leute ja schon viele Formeln gemacht, ist doch nix dabei =) Studium ist ja unnötig.

Ich hasse so lapidare Aussagen.

Von Produkten die aus keinem Stoff bestehen: Software.
Und wie wir wissen, ist Microsoft damit reich geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der "geringe Aufwand" - frag dazu Bill.


----------



## Technocrat (22. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht


Das denke ich auch. Denn einerseits gibt es von uns noch massenhaft (achte mal auf die Leute mit Militärrängen z.B.) und andererseits kommen erfahrene Spieler gerade 4-6 Monate vor einem neuen Add-On wieder, weil sie wissen, das sich die ganzen Kiddies und Raider weggelangweilt haben. Das letzte halbe Jahr vor einer neuen Expansion ist immer wie Nachsaison auf Teneriffa: saugeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (22. April 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Also ich finds total verblödet das es solche Menschen gibt.
> Da kauf ich mir lieber 40 Päckchen Kippen beim Vietnamesen aufm Schwarzmarkt und rauch die in ner Woche weg, hab ich mehr von.


Jupp. Mehr Chance auf Lungenkrebs   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Natürlich erkenne ich den. Wenn die WinXP Aktivierungsserver (wir alle wissen, der Betrieb ist 50 Jahre standhaft garantiert) abgeschaltet werden, kannst Du WinXP sicher ne lange Zeit benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Onlineaktivierung? Ich weiss nicht welches Windows XP Du nutzt, aber meine CD läuft völlig problemlos ohne online aktiviert zu werden (ist allerdings auch schon ne ältere - kann natürlich sein dass das mit aktuelleren anders ist).



> Bist Du Graphikdesigner? Hast Du mal Texturen entworfen / gemacht? Evtl sogar dynamische? Hast Du irgendeinen blassen Schimmer, was Dynamik für eine Komplexitätsebene dazuwirft?
> 
> Du kannst überhaupt keine Abschätzung über den Aufwand treffen.
> 
> ...


1. Kenne ich mich gut genug mit der Materie aus, um den Aufwand abschätzen zu können.
2. Muss man sich für eine Aufwandsschätzung nicht mal mit der entsprechenden Materie auskennen. Ich gebe zu, der Artikel ist nicht sonderlich ausgereift, jedoch deutet er an, wie eine Aufwandsschätzung funktioniert: Klick mich zur Wissensvergrösserung über Wiki
3. Kann Person X, die Erfahrungswert Y aufweist, der die Hemmschwelle Z übersteigt (wobei Z = die Erfahrung die nötig ist, um ein einigermassen vernünftiges Model in entsprechend kurzer Zeit zu entwerfen), problemlos ein Model entwerfen, das entsprechend aussieht.



> Von Produkten die aus keinem Stoff bestehen: Software.
> Und wie wir wissen, ist Microsoft damit reich geworden
> 
> 
> ...


Nur dass ein Betriebssystem zu entwerfen und so zu vermarkten wie Gates es gemacht hat ein enormer Aufwand ist. Ein bestehendes Model zu nehmen und die Texturen entsprechend anzupassen hingegen ist, sorry, wenn ich das sagen muss: einfach nur lächerlich.
Du liest einfach meine Aussage nicht gründlich genug, daher vereinfache ich die Aussage:
Der Aufwand um das Mount zu modellieren rechtfertigt in keinster Weise den Preis, da der Aufwand entsprechend gering und der Preis entsprechend hoch ist.


----------



## Serephit (22. April 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Insofern lasse ich die Aussage nachwievor da: echt traurig, dass soviele Leute ihr Geld für sowas aus dem Fenster werfen.



ich möchte das noch weiter ausführen.

echt raurig: - das es Kriege gibt, - echt traurig, das es Verbrechen gibt, - echt traurig, das es Armut gibt, - echt traurig, das es Hungersnot gibt, - echt raurig, das nicht alle so toll sind wie ich, - echt traurig, das nicht alle so denken wie ich, - echt traurig, das meine Meinung und Anschaung keine algemeine Gültigkeit hat, wo ICH doch am besten weiß, was gut ist und was nicht, - echt traurig, das nicht alle so sind wie ich

/ironie off


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> ich möchte das noch weiter ausführen.
> 
> echt raurig: - das es Kriege gibt, - echt traurig, das es Verbrechen gibt, - echt traurig, das es Armut gibt, - echt traurig, das es Hungersnot gibt, - echt raurig, das nicht alle so toll sind wie ich, - echt traurig, das nicht alle so denken wie ich, - echt traurig, das meine Meinung und Anschaung keine algemeine Gültigkeit hat, wo ICH doch am besten weiß, was gut ist und was nicht, - echt traurig, das nicht alle so sind wie ich
> 
> /ironie off


Jaaa gibs mir, ich steh auf schlecht gewählte ironische Sprüche, die nichts zur Diskussionsgrundlage hinzubringen. Bitte mehr davon!


----------



## Deaded (22. April 2010)

Ich mag das teil nicht . . . oder wie ich letztens noch zu einem Gilde sagte:

" Mann, dein Pony hat Schuppen!" ^^

Na ja . . . schlussendlich ist es wohl geschmackssache . . . das Haustier ging mir persönlich aber erheblich stärker auf die Nerven!^^

dEaD


----------



## Kovacs (22. April 2010)

ganz so lächerlich ist das nicht Davatar. Solange wir von einer 2 Mann Softwareklitsche oder der jugendliche Modder, der mal schnell mit dem mitgelieferten Tool ein Char Model neu designed sprechen, hast du sicher recht. Keine Entscheidungswege, keine Firmenstrategie, keine Werbeabteilung, keine aufwendigen Tests, etc. 
Nur du willst sicher nicht behaupten, dass Blizzard in diese Kategorie fällt. Softwareprojekte sind komplex und in diesem speziellen Fall geht es vor allem darum, dass dort ein "paar" mehr Leute beteiligt sind als der Programmierer selbst. Ferner macht die reine Realisierungszeit nur einen Bruchteil der Entwicklungszeit aus. Alles muss dokumentiert werden, Übersetzung in mehrere Sprachen, Tests, Projektleiter /Geschäftsführung die neue Spielinhalte zunächst genehmigen, vorangegangene Marktforschung, etc. pp. 

Niemand behauptet doch, dass die Entwicklung des Mounts eine besonders langwierige oder schwierige Aufgabe war, aber hier von ein Paar Minuten oder paar Tagen zu reden zeigt einfach, dass hier Leute urteilen, die mal in CS ein neues Model entworfen haben. Große Firmen haben einfach komplexe Strukturen. Was meinst du was ich manchmal für Aufwände schätzen muss, für ein Stück Software, deren reine Entwicklungszeit < 1h ist. Mit Konzept, Abnahmeverfahren, Tests, etc. sind das schnell ein paar Tage!

Man kann sicher Übertreibung als Teil seiner Argumentation einsetzen, nur sollte sie "im Rahmen bleiben". 

Und das dauerhafte Speichern von Daten ist nunmal eines der Probleme vor der die Informatik heute steht, daher auch hier etwas maßvoller, dann sind die Argumente auch schlagkräftiger. Und für die Ewigkeit ist nun mal garnichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (22. April 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Onlineaktivierung? Ich weiss nicht welches Windows XP Du nutzt, aber meine CD läuft völlig problemlos ohne online aktiviert zu werden (ist allerdings auch schon ne ältere - kann natürlich sein dass das mit aktuelleren anders ist).



...wenn Du nicht aktiviert hast, hast entweder eine Recovery CD - die an Deinen PC gebunden ist (oft durch BIOS) ... geht also dieser eine PC nicht mehr -> CD unbrauchbar, egal wie lang im Regal.
Oder Du hast eine gecrackte Fassung. Die Windows XP aus dem Laden gekauft muß aktiviert werden - jedesmal (selber oft genug gemacht).




Davatar schrieb:


> 2. Muss man sich für eine Aufwandsschätzung nicht mal mit der entsprechenden Materie auskennen. Ich gebe zu, der Artikel ist nicht sonderlich ausgereift, jedoch deutet er an, wie eine Aufwandsschätzung funktioniert: Klick mich zur Wissensvergrösserung über Wiki



Erm.. ja, klar, dann schätz mal bitte ab, was ein Leitsystem für eine Kläranlage kostet - also Anlagensteuerung usw.
Musst Dich ja nicht damit auskennen.
Oder eine Pumpstation mit 1 Pumpe für Abwasser. Das langt ja als Spezifikation -> das Endprodukt ansehen.

Ich weiß es aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ich live dabei war und das Zeug mein Job war.



Davatar schrieb:


> Nur dass ein Betriebssystem zu entwerfen und so zu vermarkten wie Gates es gemacht hat ein enormer Aufwand ist. Ein bestehendes Model zu nehmen und die Texturen entsprechend anzupassen hingegen ist, sorry, wenn ich das sagen muss: einfach nur lächerlich.
> Du liest einfach meine Aussage nicht gründlich genug, daher vereinfache ich die Aussage:
> Der Aufwand um das Mount zu modellieren rechtfertigt in keinster Weise den Preis, da der Aufwand entsprechend gering und der Preis entsprechend hoch ist.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS-DOS
lies mal die Geschichte, und jetzt leg mal Dein "bestehendes Modell" drüber - lies besonders den Passus mit QDos und lizensieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach, und zum Preis gibts einen sehr guten Spruch:

Eine Ware ist genau das Wert ist, was der Käufer bereit ist zu zahlen.

Angebot + Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis, nennt sich Preisbildung am Markt.
Bei Monopolisten (für WoW gibts keine anderen Anbieter) verzerrt sich das natürlich. Andererseits ist es kein überlebensnotwendiges Produkt.
Viele sehen nur einen kleinen Grundnutzen(Reittier, Verkürzung der Zeit von A nach , aber einen hohen Zusatznutzen (schönes Aussehen,etc).


----------



## Natar (22. April 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> Niemand behauptet doch, dass die Entwicklung des Mounts eine besonders langwierige oder schwierige Aufgabe war, aber hier von ein Paar Minuten oder paar Tagen zu reden zeigt einfach, dass hier Leute urteilen, die mal in CS ein neues Model entworfen haben. Große Firmen haben einfach komplexe Strukturen. Was meinst du was ich manchmal für Aufwände schätzen muss, für ein Stück Software, deren reine Entwicklungszeit < 1h ist. Mit Konzept, Abnahmeverfahren, Tests, etc. sind das schnell ein paar Tage!



eehm, es wurde ein bestehendes modell übernommen


----------



## Senkei (22. April 2010)

soll sichs doch kaufen wer will , wenns für wenn &#8364; 20 wert ist bitte. 

wobei ich den preis für ordentlich überteuert bzw. abzocke halte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soll das die belohnung für serverausfälle a la blizzard sein ????????

trotzem sollte jedem überlassen sein, was er sich kauft bzw. nicht,
neid, missgunst dem gegenüber zeigen nur von einem armseeligen charakter.
genauso armseelig find ich leute die damit angeben, dass sie sich ein pferd kaufen 
können und leute mit hartz IV nicht, echt peinlich sowas.


cheers


----------



## Lunammar (22. April 2010)

was kann man alles mit 20 euro tun

kippen kaufen 
mit freunden was machen
freund/freundin zur ner pommes mit currywurst einladen
das mount im blizzard shop kaufen ...... oh ne sry des is mi zu teuer
ins kino gehen usw

ich persönlich würde mir dat never kaufen 1. es sieht schei... aus 2. kostet des reales geld und 3. ich hab meinen netherdrachen und gut is (netherdrache is stylischer als des olle mount)


----------



## nulpe01 (22. April 2010)

blizzard gierig mount scheisse anstatt 20 euro zu verlangen sollten sie es uns schenken weil öfters mal server off sind und mich das auch geld kostet was ich nicht wieder ersetzt bekomme -.-


----------



## Die Tante (22. April 2010)

Îch gestehe , ich bin stolzer Besitzer diesen Mounts....

und ich muß sagen ich bin schockiert

erst gestern ich gehe auf ein Schlachtfeld buffe und mounte auf....


DA ein richtig weiser Mensch : EY, hast du Komplexe, oder warum hast du dir das Mount gekauft?

wie vom Blitz getroffen falle ich von meinem Mount , ich erhole mich gerade vom Schock, da passiert es erneut...

Ein netter ORC schreit in die Runde: Wer dieses Mount kauft ist einfach seiner Sucht verfallen und findet den Ausschalter an seinem PC nicht mehr...

Ok denk ich mir, spart mir Zeit ich muss nicht mehr zum Seelendoktor , ich kenn ja nun mein Problem...

Mal ehrlich solche Reaktionen auf ein Mount find ich ausgesprochen lächerlich..

 All jene die wir uns das Mount gekauft haben, haben wir kein Recht zu entscheiden was wir mit unserem Geld machen? Sind wir mittlerweile echt soweit das egal was auftaucht und mancher 
eben einfach nicht haben kann, alle sofort schlecht reden müssen? Ist es nicht toll das wir in einer Gesellschaft leben in der wir unser teils "schwer" verdientes Geld so ausgeben können,
wie wir es für richtig erachten?


Wenn ich dann aber lese das dieses Mount ja nichts greifbares ist, das nach Ablauf meiner Spielzeit, quasi unbrauchbar ist, frag ich mich was ist dann im allgemeinen mein Char? Ist der mehr wert,
nur weil ich Stundenlan durch ICC laufen mußte um Bosse umzuhauen die mehr oder weniger brauchbaren Loot hinterlassen? 

Irgendwo hier wurde es schon geschrieben, alles ist vergänglich, so auch evtl irgendwann mal meine Lust auf WoW, aber bis dahin werde ich mir sicher nicht die Lust und Laune verderben lassen ,
Geld in etwas zu investieren von dem ich denke das es mir Spaß macht.. Denn genau das gleiche tue ich wenn ich mir für meine Sportlichen belange einen neuen Schläger oder Klamotten kaufe..

Natürlich ist es für manchen nicht verständlich, denn dafür müßte man ja erst vor der eignen Tür kehren. Aber wie sagte es schon meine Großmutter : Anderer Leute "Schmutz" ist immer Interessanter...

Wenn ich hier schon wieder was von Serverausfällen lese, wird mir ja gleich schlecht..... Dann rechnet mir doch mal eure realen Verluste vor wenn euer Server down ist.
Es gibt schlimmeres als nen Server der offline ist, nutz die Zeit und mach den Haushalt^^
In diesem Sinne 


Ps: Entschuldigt wenn nicht alles einen Sinn ergibt, hab keine Korrektur gelesen^^


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2010)

Ah super, endlich Argumente mit denen man arbeiten kann, ich danke bereits jetzt dafür!



Kovacs schrieb:


> ganz so lächerlich ist das nicht Davatar. Solange wir von einer 2 Mann Softwareklitsche oder der jugendliche Modder, der mal schnell mit dem mitgelieferten Tool ein Char Model neu designed sprechen, hast du sicher recht. Keine Entscheidungswege, keine Firmenstrategie, keine Werbeabteilung, keine aufwendigen Tests, etc.
> Nur du willst sicher nicht behaupten, dass Blizzard in diese Kategorie fällt. Softwareprojekte sind komplex und in diesem speziellen Fall geht es vor allem darum, dass dort ein "paar" mehr Leute beteiligt sind als der Programmierer selbst. Ferner macht die reine Realisierungszeit nur einen Bruchteil der Entwicklungszeit aus. Alles muss dokumentiert werden, Übersetzung in mehrere Sprachen, Tests, Projektleiter /Geschäftsführung die neue Spielinhalte zunächst genehmigen, vorangegangene Marktforschung, etc. pp.
> 
> Niemand behauptet doch, dass die Entwicklung des Mounts eine besonders langwierige oder schwierige Aufgabe war, aber hier von ein Paar Minuten oder paar Tagen zu reden zeigt einfach, dass hier Leute urteilen, die mal in CS ein neues Model entworfen haben. Große Firmen haben einfach komplexe Strukturen. Was meinst du was ich manchmal für Aufwände schätzen muss, für ein Stück Software, deren reine Entwicklungszeit < 1h ist. Mit Konzept, Abnahmeverfahren, Tests, etc. sind das schnell ein paar Tage!
> ...


Natürlich habe ich gezielt übertrieben, sonst wär ja keiner auf meine Argumente eingegangen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass in einer grösseren Unternehmung (oder auch in einer kleineren, die das korrekt abwickeln will) viele verschiedene Faktoren beeinflussen, wie die Arbeit abläuft, viele Leute und Teilorganisationen beteiligt sind und schlussendlich aus einer verhältnismässig simplen Sache ein relativ teures Konstrukt entstehen kann. Dennoch unterstelle ich Blizzard, dass sie nicht den schwersten Weg des Widerstandes gegangen sind und alle Beteiligten ihren Job getan haben, sondern dass das genau so von statten ging, wie es in grösseren Unternehmen üblich ist:
Man greift auf bereits bestehende Ressourcen zurück, passt diese ein Bisschen an und vermarktet sie zusammen mit den bereits bestehenden Produkten. Dazu nutzt man auch den Marketingbereich, der auch eh "sowieso schon steht", um diesen gleich entsprechend ohne grösseren Aufwand ergänzen zu können.
Einfacher gesagt werfe ich Blizzard vor, dass das wie folgt von statten ging:
Ein paar Leute (vermutlich vom Marketingbereich) sassen zusammen und fragten sich, was sie wohl aus dem Blizzard-Shop noch so machen könnten. Da das Pet bereits problemlos verkauft werden konnte, kam man verhältnismässig schnell auf die Idee, ein Mount reinzustellen. Nun, eine kleine Softwarebude hätte jetzt vielleicht sogar ein neues Modell entworfen zusammen mit allem was dazu gehört (Situationsanalyse, Aufwand-Kosten-Abschätzung, Designmodell, Tests, etc). Eine grosse Unternehmung wie Blizzard hingegen hatte mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das entsprechende Modell bereits in einem Pool von bereits bestehenden Modellen, die für die zukünftige Entwicklung von WoW zu Grunde liegt. Soll heissen: Das Mount war bereits da, da mans sowieso schon auf Lager hatte (für einen späteren Patch, für ein Marketinggag, etc). Genauso gut hätte genau DIESES Mount einfach im nächsten Patch eingespielt werden können, aber man entschloss sich lieber, dafür 20 € zu verlangen.
Natürlich ist das alles Spekulation meinerseits, aber wer schon mal mit grösseren Firmen zu tun hatte wird sich seinen Teil zu meiner Aussage denken und mir vermutlich nicht widersprechen.



RedShirt schrieb:


> ...wenn Du nicht aktiviert hast, hast entweder eine Recovery CD - die an Deinen PC gebunden ist (oft durch BIOS) ... geht also dieser eine PC nicht mehr -> CD unbrauchbar, egal wie lang im Regal.
> Oder Du hast eine gecrackte Fassung. Die Windows XP aus dem Laden gekauft muß aktiviert werden - jedesmal (selber oft genug gemacht).


Puh gut da hast Du mich, mittlerweile bin ich wirklich unsicher ob da ne Aktivierung kommt oder nicht, ob das ne Recovery CD ist oder ne gecrackte CD, alles möglich, hab da mehrere CDs und schon seit ner Weile meine Kiste nicht mehr neu aufgesetzt.



> Erm.. ja, klar, dann schätz mal bitte ab, was ein Leitsystem für eine Kläranlage kostet - also Anlagensteuerung usw.
> Musst Dich ja nicht damit auskennen.
> Oder eine Pumpstation mit 1 Pumpe für Abwasser. Das langt ja als Spezifikation -> das Endprodukt ansehen.
> 
> ...


Rate mal, wie und wer in 90% aller Projekte auf dem Markt (und das betrifft nicht nur den Hard- und Softwarebereich) die Aufwandsschätzung durchführt. Tip: Es ist bestimmt nicht die Person, die Ahnung von der Materie hat. Tip 2: Die Person hat mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Ausbildung im Projektmanagement und/oder im Wirtschaftsbereich hinter sich.



> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS-DOS
> lies mal die Geschichte, und jetzt leg mal Dein "bestehendes Modell" drüber - lies besonders den Passus mit QDos und lizensieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kenne die Geschichte von Gates und sie ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Geschichte um zu zeigen, dass mit verhältnismässig geringem Aufwand aber hoher Motivation, alles möglich ist. Jedoch muss man dabei immernoch bedenken, dass die Ressourcen von Gates damals recht gering waren und er nicht auf ein entsprechendes Marketingmanagement wie Blizzard heute zugreifen konnte. Das war eigentlich die Aussage, die ich treffen wollte.



> Ach, und zum Preis gibts einen sehr guten Spruch:
> 
> Eine Ware ist genau das Wert ist, was der Käufer bereit ist zu zahlen.
> 
> ...


Da hast Du absolut recht, da kann ich überhaupt nicht widersprechen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht find ichs ja auch absolut genial, was und wie Blizzard vermarktet, nur aus Teil einer Game-Community (und damit mein ich nicht einfach Buffed oder WoW oder Blizzard oder sonst sowas, sondern ich meine alle Leute, die zu einem fairen Preis von der Game-Branche unterhalten werden wollen), empfinde ich das nunmal als gelinde gesagt: nicht sehr toll.


----------



## Beklop'Tar (22. April 2010)

kaufbare sachen sind scheisse, da jeder sie haben kann, wenn man was erfarmt hat DANN ist es was ebsonderes da es eben nicht jeder hat.


----------



## Die Tante (22. April 2010)

Beklop schrieb:


> kaufbare sachen sind scheisse, da jeder sie haben kann, wenn man was erfarmt hat DANN ist es was ebsonderes da es eben nicht jeder hat.



Ist das wirklich so? 


Dann kann ich darauf nur Antworten


Farmbare Sachen sind schei..e, da sie jeder erfarmen kann, wenn man sich was kauft ist es was besonderes da es nicht jeder haben kann.


Also eigentlich ist deine Ausage damit Sinnfrei.


----------



## Soldus (22. April 2010)

Erstens: Warum glaubst du den Mist der in der Bildzeitung steht bzw warum ließt du die überhaupt?
Zweitens: Jeder WoW-Spieler gibt jeden Monat 12€ ab um einen Haufen Pixel betrachten zu können, wo ist da der Unterschied? Und erählt mir jetzt nicht, dass man das Himmelross ja nicht kaufen muss; WoW selbst ist Luxus den man eigentlich nicht braucht, genau so wie jede andere Art von Unterhaltung. Aber wenn 1.000.000 Leute fernsehen abonnieren für 20€ oder 500.000 ins Stadion rennen, 20€ (oder was weiß ich) bezahlen, um Millionären zuzusehen die mit kurzen Höschen hinter nem Ball herlaufen ,  regt sich niemand auf. Für mich ist da kein Unterschied.


----------



## Acho (22. April 2010)

Ich würds auch so machen wie Blizzard !!


AUS SCHEISSE GELD !!


Yo hört sich hart an aber ist nun mal die Reality!! 

und wer den sein hart verdientes geld schon mehr als genug in den Rachen schmeisst der muss es selber wissen!

Ich werds nich tun.




MfG
Acho


----------



## Acho (22. April 2010)

Die schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so?
> 
> 
> Dann kann ich darauf nur Antworten
> ...





Jeder der 13€ über hat für WoW der wird ja wohl noch 20€ berappen können!!

Ok die Kredit Karte hat nich jeder! Aber leisten kann sich den bestimmt fasst jeder.


----------



## Kleina Jäga (22. April 2010)

zwar ganz schick, aber mir kein geld da is so ein totenschwur pferd oder oder ein zg tiger schon besser( und kostenlos)


----------



## youngceaser (22. April 2010)

Nette Spielerei doch für 20 euro würde ich mir alar´s asche oder so ninjan und server wechseln.


----------



## Bodensee (22. April 2010)

nulpe01 schrieb:


> blizzard gierig mount scheisse anstatt 20 euro zu verlangen sollten sie es uns schenken weil öfters mal server off sind und mich das auch geld kostet was ich nicht wieder ersetzt bekomme -.-




Diesen Post nehme ich mal stellvertretend für alle derart gleichen. Ahnung von der Idee über die Realisierung bis hin zur Wartung und Implementierung neuer Inhalte habt Ihr mal gar keine. Motzen, motzen, motzen, des Deutschen (stellvertretend für die übrigen deutschsprachigen Länder) liebster Zeitvertreib. Ich stelle mir vor der Aufwand ist immens, die Kosten sind sicher nicht ohne, immerhin spielen nicht nur paar hundert Gamer sondern Millionen.
Blizzard will und muss Geld verdienen. Das Mount ist Geschmacksache, so wie eure Partner oder eure Kleider, die Ihr trägt, es sind. Das die Server mal off sind ist bedauerlich aber kein Beinbruch. Alles in allem hat das Game kleine Macken oder Problemchen, aber im ganzen macht es immer noch Spass. 

Die Auswahl an Onlinespielen ist riesig, so denke ich werdet auch Ihr euer Spiel bald finden.


----------



## Pyrodimi (22. April 2010)

Die Grundliegende Frage zu dem Mount und auch den Pets stehen immer noch im Raum?
WARUM kaufe ich ein VOLLPREISMMO zahle MONATLICH ABO und soll mir dann noch wie bei einen F2P zusätzlichen Spielinhalt kaufen?
Merkt ihr was? 
Was jetzt also? Vollpreisspiel mit Abo oder F2P mit Itemshop? Oder doch nur das beste aus beiden Welten solange man bezahlt?
Ausserdem stellt der Kauf der Pets und Mounts in meinen Augen einen unfairen Vorteil gegenüber der Spieler da die die Mount und Petsammelerfolge erspielen müssen während sich andere hier mit ihrer Kohle einen Vorteil verschaffen.
Es geht eigentlich nur ums Prinzip..ich weiß aber langsam wird suspekt mit ACTIVISION/Blizzard


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Die Grundliegende Frage zu dem Mount und auch den Pets stehen immer noch im Raum?
> WARUM kaufe ich ein VOLLPREISMMO zahle MONATLICH ABO und *soll* mir dann noch wie bei einen F2P zusätzlichen Spielinhalt kaufen?
> Merkt ihr was?



du *sollst* dir überhaupt nichts kaufen. ist jedem selbst überlassen aber viele tun so als ob man sie dazu zwingen würde.


----------



## Bodensee (22. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ausserdem stellt der Kauf der Pets und Mounts in meinen Augen einen unfairen Vorteil gegenüber der Spieler da die die Mount und Petsammelerfolge erspielen müssen während sich andere hier mit ihrer Kohle einen Vorteil verschaffen.
> Es geht eigentlich nur ums Prinzip..ich weiß aber langsam wird suspekt mit ACTIVISION/Blizzard



Was für einen Vorteil soll man haben? Den Erfolg für die Pet's? Ach komm, ich bitte Dich. Bleib auf dem Boden. Als ob sich dadurch ein Vorteil im Spiel ergibt.


----------



## Pyrodimi (22. April 2010)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Was für einen Vorteil soll man haben? Den Erfolg für die Pet's? Ach komm, ich bitte Dich. Bleib auf dem Boden. Als ob sich dadurch ein Vorteil im Spiel ergibt.




Türlich ergibt sich daraus n Vorteil, und zwar genau ab den Zeitpunkt wo man annimmt das man als Vollpreisspielkäufer und Abozahler genau die selbe Ausgangssituation hat wie jeder andere auch, darauf hat Blizz doch so gepocht in Classic und BC. Inzwischen können sich aber andere Leute einen Vorteil "erkaufen" wo andre farmen und grinden...wenn auch unwichtig, aber dennoch ein Vorteil


----------



## Pyrodimi (22. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> du *sollst* dir überhaupt nichts kaufen. ist jedem selbst überlassen aber viele tun so als ob man sie dazu zwingen würde.



Es geht auch nicht darum das ich kaufen soll..ich habe 120 Euro für je Grundspiel, BC und WoTLK ausgegeben. Ich bezahle jeden Monat seid 4,5 Jahren 13Euro und erwarte dafür das JEDER die selbe AUsgangssituation hat. JEDER!!!
In einen F2P wo kosmetika wird abzocke geschimpft, die finanzieren sich jedoch dadurch, in WoW scheint es normal zu sein das man zusätzlich zu einen vollwertigen Client und Spiel noch n Itemshop für Kosmetika hat und da is das natürlich ganz normal und rechtens?


----------



## Dagonzo (22. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ausserdem stellt der Kauf der Pets und Mounts in meinen Augen einen unfairen Vorteil gegenüber der Spieler da die die Mount und Petsammelerfolge erspielen müssen während sich andere hier mit ihrer Kohle einen Vorteil verschaffen.


Mach dich nicht lächerlich.
Ob man nun 75 oder eben 76 mit dem gekauften Mount hat, also was solls? Was ist denn mit Leuten die den Spektraltiger haben? Da hat sich auch keiner aufgeregt. Und um den zu bekommen braucht man wohl weit mehr als nur 20 Euro, es sei denn man hat unverschämtes Glück gehabt.  Oder was ist mit denen die sich die CE-Versionen gekauft haben?

Also bleib auf den Teppich!


----------



## Lari (22. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht darum das ich kaufen soll..ich habe 120 Euro für je Grundspiel, BC und WoTLK ausgegeben. Ich bezahle jeden Monat seid 4,5 Jahren 13Euro und erwarte dafür das JEDER die selbe AUsgangssituation hat. JEDER!!!
> In einen F2P wo kosmetika wird abzocke geschimpft, die finanzieren sich jedoch dadurch, in WoW scheint es normal zu sein das man zusätzlich zu einen vollwertigen Client und Spiel noch n Itemshop für Kosmetika hat und da is das natürlich ganz normal und rechtens?



Man man man, worüber man sich aufregen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind halt optionale Gimmicks, quasi Extra-Dienstleistungen, die keinerlei Vorteil im Spiel bringen. Wer das Pferd haben will soll es sich kaufen, ich fahr dann lieber auf meinem Chopper durch Dalaran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aki†A (22. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> Doch laut Medienberichten spielte das Hottehü nach der Veröffentlichung am 16. April in kürzester Zeit mehr als zwei Millionen Dollar ein!



die nachrichten haben doch nur wieder nen grund gesucht um aus wow spielern suchtis zu machen die 20 euro für nichts ausgeben...

zum thema: ich versteh gar nich warum des so viele haben ... is total hässlich und wer damit angibt muss nen echter rl looser sein : / ich mein er is auf ne i-net seite gegangen und hat 20 euro ausgegeben -> da können ja leute die sich zg raptor gefarmt haben noch stolzer sein


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (22. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Die Grundliegende Frage zu dem Mount und auch den Pets stehen immer noch im Raum?
> WARUM kaufe ich ein VOLLPREISMMO zahle MONATLICH ABO und soll mir dann noch wie bei einen F2P zusätzlichen Spielinhalt kaufen?
> Merkt ihr was?
> Was jetzt also? Vollpreisspiel mit Abo oder F2P mit Itemshop? Oder doch nur das beste aus beiden Welten solange man bezahlt?
> ...



Mein Gott, furchtbar das WoW ab 12 ist, denn so muss ich leider Kinder wie dich ertragen die eh nur das glauben was sie selber sagen.
Zwingt man dich das Mount zu kaufen? Nein! Also musst du Mami und Papi schonmal keine 20€ abbetteln gehen, freu dich doch kleiner.
Aber dein Argument, es gäbe einen unfairen Vorteil, ist absolut lächerlich, denn die Erfolge bringen dir, auf Deutsch gesagt, einen Scheiss! Sammelerfolge... wow, was bringen die schon außer einen Ruf als Freak der nichts anderes zu tun hat irgendwelche sinnlosen Erfolge in WoW zu ergattern!? Bringen ja nichts, und nur sehr wenige bringen eventuell ein neus Mount das man auch überall woanders kriegt, nur die Farbe ist halt anders... juuuuhuuu -.-

Du kaufst dir für 40 bis 60€ ein Spiel, was übrigends nur Nullen und Einsen sind (bzw. "nen Haufen Pixel") und regst dich nun drüber auf, für weitere Pixel Geld auszugeben!? Gott, deine Probleme will ich echt mal haben.
Dir geht es also ums Prinzip? Gut, dann lern erstmal das Activision mit WoW garnichts am Hut hat, es heißt immer noch Blizzard Entertainment, denn Activision Blizzard sieht man nur im Konsolenbereich, denn dort hat Activision sein Revier, weshalb es auch Activision Blizzard und nicht Blizzard Activison heißt.
Desweiteren solltest du dir im klaren sein das du in einem F2P MMO durch dein Geld unfaire Vorteile hast... immer! Sei es nun irgendwelche tollen Steine für mehr Erfahrung, stärkere Waffen, Rüstungen oder sogar Ingamegeld... bei WoW hast du sowas nicht und wirst auch niemals haben. Aber hey, du zahlst 13€ im Monat (bzw. deine armen Eltern) und regst dich hier über 20€ auf? Du bist erbärmlich.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ich bezahle jeden Monat seid 4,5 Jahren 13Euro und erwarte dafür das JEDER die selbe AUsgangssituation hat. JEDER!!!



Da hast du deine Erwartungen wohl zu hoch gesteckt.



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> In einen F2P wo kosmetika wird abzocke geschimpft, die finanzieren sich jedoch dadurch, in WoW scheint es normal zu sein das man zusätzlich zu einen vollwertigen Client und Spiel noch n Itemshop für Kosmetika hat und da is das natürlich ganz normal und rechtens?



Nenne mir mal bitte einen Grund wieso ACTIVISION/Blizzard keinen Itemshop einführen sollte. Denen geht es um Geld. Wie bei jeder anderen Firma auch. Und wenn sie keinen Itemshop einführen würden wären sie ziemlich dumm. Da sie ganz genau wissen wie viel Kohle sich damit scheffeln lässt.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (22. April 2010)

Aki&#8224;A schrieb:


> die nachrichten haben doch nur wieder nen grund gesucht um aus wow spielern suchtis zu machen die 20 euro für nichts ausgeben...
> 
> zum thema: ich versteh gar nich warum des so viele haben ... is total hässlich und wer damit angibt muss nen echter rl looser sein : / ich mein er is auf ne i-net seite gegangen und hat 20 euro ausgegeben -> da können ja leute die sich zg raptor gefarmt haben noch stolzer sein



Oh ja, und weil ich mir z.B. Fallout 3 über Steam gekauft habe bin ich nun auch ein RL Loser? (to lose = verlieren, to loose = lockern) Bin ja auch auf eine i-net seite gegangen und habe 50&#8364; ausgegeben. Komm doch mal bitte klar kleiner.
Ihr gebt hier 13&#8364; jeden Monat aus für.... rein garnichts, nur damit ihr auf den Servern spielen dürft. Für 20&#8364; bekommt man sogar nen Ingameitem, aber hauptsache erstmal aufregen wie kleine Kinder.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (22. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Da hast du deine Erwartungen wohl zu hoch gesteckt.
> 
> 
> 
> Nenne mir mal bitte einen Grund wieso ACTIVISION/Blizzard keinen Itemshop einführen sollte. Denen geht es um Geld. Wie bei jeder anderen Firma auch. Und wenn sie keinen Itemshop einführen würden wären sie ziemlich dumm. Da sie ganz genau wissen wie viel Kohle sich damit scheffeln lässt.



SIe bringen aber keinen Itemshop, das wurde zig mal verneint! Nenne mir ein kostenpflichtiges MMO mit Itemshop!? Es gibt keines, weil man sich so nur selber ein Bein stellen würde. Warum nämlich monatlich für ein Spiel zahlen UND dann auch noch für die Items, die es auch Ingame schon gibt oder in ähnlicher Ausführung? Wo zieht ihr euch immer nur diese lächerlichen Argumente her?


----------



## Shaxul (22. April 2010)

Bitte nicht vergessen: Es geht um ein ingame-Reittier (!!), dass außer dem mehr oder weniger schicken Aussehen nichts kann, was eure Standard-Mounts nicht auch können.
Wer für sowas 20,- ausgeben mag, darf das gerne tun. Wer nicht, der geht von dem Geld halt ins Kino oder kauft sich was Schönes beim Bummeln.

Woher kommt denn die ganze Aufregung?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Wo zieht ihr euch immer nur diese lächerlichen Argumente her?



aus der aussage von blizzard das sie WoW f2p machen vllt? und da ist es doch wohl klar das der itemshop kommt.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. April 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn die ganze Aufregung?


Ich würde sagen bei vielen trifft das Wort "Neid" zu. Sie wollen bzw. können sich nicht die 20€ zusätzlich leisten, weil die Mamis und Papis ihnen dafür das Geld nicht geben wollen.


----------



## Zippo83 (22. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Ich bemitleide leute die sich das Pferd kaufen da diese schon zusehr im spiel stecken.
> 
> Ich würde mir egal ob 2, 4, oder 20 euro niemals einen gegenstand kaufen für einen charakter in einem virtuellem Spiel lieber
> 
> ...



Du spielst WoW und bezahlst 13€ für Pixel...BlaBla Keine 20€ übrig?


----------



## Lari (22. April 2010)

LAsst die Leute doch mit ihrem Geld machen, was sie wollen.

Ich kann ja noch verstehen, wenn man mit Blick in die Zukunft diesen Itemshop fürchtet. Blizzard könnte ja auf die dumme Idee kommen und spielrlevante Items dort verkaufen. Und selbst das wird erst passieren, wenn WoW F2P wird. Vermutlich, wenn Blizzards neues MMO startet.

Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass man hier Enrage geht, obwohl dieses Mount absolut irrelevant ist. Ob der Spieler neben euch jetzt auf nem rosa Falkenschreiter oder nem leuchtendem Pferd sitzt: Völlig egal. Hier wird sich wieder um des Aufregens Willen aufgeregt.
Ich habe mir das Mount nicht gekauft, ich hätte das Geld dafür und mir ist es völlig egal, dass es diesen Itemshop gibt. Warum? Weil sich an meinem Spielerlebnis seit Einführung des Itemshops genau 0 geändert hat.

So, und jetzt: weitermachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (22. April 2010)

Das Pferd wäre vielleicht für 3 Euro angemessen gewesen. Dann hätte Blizzard jetzt 300 000 Euro damit gemacht. Immer noch ein Betrag jenseits dessen, was die Entwicklung gekostet hat. Ein Entwickler sitzt vielleicht nen Tag dran. Wenn überhaupt. Und jetzt lass den guten Mann im Monat vielleicht 10 000 verdienen und dann rechne runter.

Das Teil ist die reinste Verarsche. Für etwas mehr als das doppelte bekommst du bereits komplette Spiele, an denen 100 Entwickler ein paar Jahre gearbeitet haben. Ich mein, es kann jeder mit seinem Geld machen, was er will. Aber sogar wenn ich 20 000 Euro im Monat verdienen würde, wäre ich noch nicht so verblendet, als das ich Blizzard für 20 Euro so einen Gaul abkaufen würde. Klar, jeder gönnt sich gern schöne Sachen als Lohn für seine harte Arbeit. Ist bei mir nicht anders. Aber ich achte darauf, daß der Preis wenigstens noch halbwegs in Relation zum Gebotenen steht.


----------



## Bodensee (22. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Türlich ergibt sich daraus n Vorteil, und zwar genau ab den Zeitpunkt wo man annimmt das man als Vollpreisspielkäufer und Abozahler genau die selbe Ausgangssituation hat wie jeder andere auch, darauf hat Blizz doch so gepocht in Classic und BC. Inzwischen können sich aber andere Leute einen Vorteil "erkaufen" wo andre farmen und grinden...wenn auch unwichtig, aber dennoch ein Vorteil



Aber Du erläuterst nicht wie sich der Vorteil auf den Spielverlauf auswirkt, da tatsächlich auch keiner besteht. Der Mounterfolg berechtigt niemanden besseres Rüssiset zu kaufen, oder schneller zu reiten oder sich andere Gegenstände zu holen, die den nicht Petkaufern verwehrt bleibt. Der Nachteil des farmens kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Immerhin muss man 20 Euro berappen um sich das Mount zu holen, kann auch nachteilig sein. Aber in die Spielmechanik greift das Mount nicht negativ ein, daher ersehe ich es nicht als negativ.


----------



## Bodensee (22. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Das Pferd wäre vielleicht für 3 Euro angemessen gewesen. Dann hätte Blizzard jetzt 300 000 Euro damit gemacht. Immer noch ein Betrag jenseits dessen, was die Entwicklung gekostet hat. Ein Entwickler sitzt vielleicht nen Tag dran. Wenn überhaupt. Und jetzt lass den guten Mann im Monat vielleicht 10 000 verdienen und dann rechne runter.
> 
> Das Teil ist die reinste Verarsche. Für etwas mehr als das doppelte bekommst du bereits komplette Spiele, an denen 100 Entwickler ein paar Jahre gearbeitet haben. Ich mein, es kann jeder mit seinem Geld machen, was er will. Aber sogar wenn ich 20 000 Euro im Monat verdienen würde, wäre ich noch nicht so verblendet, als das ich Blizzard für 20 Euro so einen Gaul abkaufen würde. Klar, jeder gönnt sich gern schöne Sachen als Lohn für seine harte Arbeit. Ist bei mir nicht anders. Aber ich achte darauf, daß der Preis wenigstens noch halbwegs in Relation zum Gebotenen steht.



Kannst Du dann bitte die Kosten für das Mount detailliert aufzeigen? Würde mich schon wundern das das Entwickeln so kostet.


----------



## gerome234 (22. April 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen bei vielen trifft das Wort "Neid" zu. Sie wollen bzw. können sich nicht die 20€ zusätzlich leisten, weil die Mamis und Papis ihnen dafür das Geld nicht geben wollen.


Jetzt begibst du dich auf das Niveau eines 10 Jährigen.. was hat das alles mit Neid zu tun, mal ehrlich. Wieso wärst du neidisch auf ein paar Pixel? Menschen haben heutzutage eine komische Denkweise...


----------



## Klos1 (22. April 2010)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Kannst Du dann bitte die Kosten für das Mount detailliert aufzeigen? Würde mich schon wundern das das Entwickeln so kostet.



Nein kann ich nicht, da ich nicht bei Blizzard arbeite. Würde ich es doch tun, dann würde ich hier nicht sowas schreiben. Dennoch weiß ich, was Entwickler so verdienen können, da ich selbst in der Entwicklung arbeite. Die 10000 sind da wirklich schon sehr hoch gegriffen. Und ein Tag mit dem Pferd könnte auch gut hinkommen. Denn sie machen das Ding nicht von Null, sondern haben bereits die Basis. Es ändert sich an sich nur das Aussehen. Der Rest ist längst hinreichend bekannt, so das es sehr leicht von der Hand gehen sollte. Und falls du misstrauisch bist, dann rechne von mir aus noch 2 Tage drauf, wenn es dich glücklich macht. Auch das würde es nicht besser machen.


----------



## Bodensee (22. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Nein kann ich nicht, da ich nicht bei Blizzard arbeite. Würde ich es doch tun, dann würde ich hier nicht sowas schreiben. Dennoch weiß ich, was Entwickler so verdienen können, da ich selbst in der Entwicklung arbeite.



Warum habe ich wohl damit gerechnet, das Du schreibst, Du arbeitest auch in der Entwicklung? Sorry aber das glaube ich Dir nun mal nicht.


----------



## breaky007 (22. April 2010)

Das Leute darüber flamen wie dumm man sein muss sich das teil für 20@ zu kaufen(nicht an threadsteller gerichtet).

Bedenkt vorher mal folgendes: ihr gebt jeden Monat 13€ für WoW aus und das bringt genausowenig n vorteil wie ingame n mount zu kaufen.


----------



## Pyrodimi (22. April 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Mein Gott, furchtbar das WoW ab 12 ist, denn so muss ich leider Kinder wie dich ertragen die eh nur das glauben was sie selber sagen.
> Zwingt man dich das Mount zu kaufen? Nein! Also musst du Mami und Papi schonmal keine 20€ abbetteln gehen, freu dich doch kleiner.
> Aber dein Argument, es gäbe einen unfairen Vorteil, ist absolut lächerlich, denn die Erfolge bringen dir, auf Deutsch gesagt, einen Scheiss! Sammelerfolge... wow, was bringen die schon außer einen Ruf als Freak der nichts anderes zu tun hat irgendwelche sinnlosen Erfolge in WoW zu ergattern!? Bringen ja nichts, und nur sehr wenige bringen eventuell ein neus Mount das man auch überall woanders kriegt, nur die Farbe ist halt anders... juuuuhuuu -.-
> 
> ...




Will ja nix sagen, du hast dir grad selbst ins Bein geschossen hier mit deiner Aussage, absolut selfpowned mein süßer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hab übrigens schon mehr als genug MMOs gezockt (auch F2P bevor sie im Deutschsprachigen Raum populär wurden) und von daher gehts jetzt darum was Sache ist..ist jetzt WoW ein F2P mit Itemshopfinanzierung oder ein VollpreisABOmmo wo für jeden gilt: Du bezahlst vollen Preis du erhälst ALLES ingame und keiner bekommt durch zusätzliche Kosten etc Items und zusätzliche Items?
Auch wenns nur n Mount ist...einige F2P finanzieren sich ausschliesslich über optische Gimmicks..nur da bezahle ich weder für den Spielclienten noch dafür monatlich spielen zu dürfen.
Wer das nicht behirnt den müsste ich hier eigentlich als junges dummes Mama/Papaschnorrendes Kiddy titulieren. Tu ich leider nicht weil ich im gegensatz zu einigen anderen *hust dich anschielt* keine Scheiße über Leute erzähle die ich nicht kenne.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (22. April 2010)

Pff, mir egal. Mein Netherdrache sieht sowieso viel besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MuuHn (22. April 2010)

Fliegender Teppisch + Ravenlord ftw !


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (22. April 2010)

MuuHn schrieb:


> Fliegender Teppisch + Ravenlord ftw !



du meintest sicher "Turbogetriebene Flugmaschine + Zulianischer Tiger ftw !" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (22. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ist Geschmackssache ob einem das Mount gefällt oder nicht aber man muss nicht gleich beleidigend werden und sagen die Leute die sich das Mount kaufen seien dumm.
> Sie investieren nur weiteres Geld in ihr Hobby, mehr nicht.
> Zu euch sagt doch auch keiner du bist blöd weil du 20 Euro mehr für Extraleistungen in einem Fitnessstudio zahlst.



allerdings hast du nach den extraleistungen im fitnesstudio auch einen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen RLspielern, wogegen dieses mount ein einfacher haufen pixel ist der in keinster weiße besser ist als jedes andere mount das man erspielen kann. 

Die meisten werden wohl gesagt haben: "Papa ich will das coole pferd, damit mein 150€ Char von ebay mein Ding länger macht", und der rest scheint zuviel kohle zu haben. ok, man will was in sein Hobby investieren, aber mal ganz ehrlich, Modelfahrzeuge könnte ich irgendwann mal wiederverkaufen, BRiefmarken, uhren, schmuck, bilder usw auch, aber wer bezahlt bitte Geld für einen WoW account wenn man heutzutage in ca. 1 monat für 13 euro auf lvl 80 kommen kann? Da müsste man schon schön blöd sein.


----------



## Exoras (22. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ist Geschmackssache ob einem das Mount gefällt oder nicht aber man muss nicht gleich beleidigend werden und sagen die Leute die sich das Mount kaufen seien dumm.
> Sie investieren nur weiteres Geld in ihr Hobby, mehr nicht.
> Zu euch sagt doch auch keiner du bist blöd weil du 20 Euro mehr für Extraleistungen in einem Fitnessstudio zahlst.




Vorallem geben die Leute ja auch 12 euro im Monat für dieses spiel aus, allso was ist daran anderst?

Finde das Mount sieht nice aus, würde es mir zwar nicht holen aber wer das Geld hat der soll sein spass damit haben.

Edit: An die Leute die hier rumreden von wegen man soll es sich verdienen, die Leute die das Mount für ECHTES Geld kaufen mussten dafür meist in ECHT arbeiten gehen...


----------



## Redday (22. April 2010)

ich hab auch mit dem gedanken gespielt, es mir zu kaufen. sah auf den bildern wirklich nett aus.
ingame leider potthäßlich. bin froh, dass ich nicht zugeschlagen hab.


----------



## Blumator (22. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Jeder Gimp rennt damit rum.. dabei ist das eigentlich recht hässlich. Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..
> 
> Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön



hm ach so... und für 20 euro musst net arbeiten oder wie? xD

najo aber ich finds auch net so prickelnd... aber wems gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darksasuke (22. April 2010)

Naja ich finds net so dolle das mount also 20€ dafür naja jedem dem seine joar


----------



## Naff2 (22. April 2010)

aussagen, wie "wer das kauft ist doof/blöd" sind genau so gescheite aussagen wie, "wer das liest, ist doof/blöd"

Ich würds mir auch nie holen, ist einfach häßlich aber Menschen dafür zu beleidigen dass ihnen das Geld etwas lockerer in den Taschen sitzt, ist ziemlich kindlich, vllt schon asozial.

Und das Bild aufeinmal ein WoW Spezialist ist, der aussagen über Spieler und Spiel treffen kann, naja


----------



## Dagonzo (22. April 2010)

gerome234 schrieb:


> Jetzt begibst du dich auf das Niveau eines 10 Jährigen.. was hat das alles mit Neid zu tun, mal ehrlich. Wieso wärst du neidisch auf ein paar Pixel? Menschen haben heutzutage eine komische Denkweise...


Ich bin nicht neidisch, die anderen sind es doch^^ Aber wenn man das hier alles so liest komme ich halt zu dem Schluss und Fertig. 

Nenne du mir doch den Wahren Grund warum sich alle so bescheuert verhalten nur weil man ein Mount das keinerlei Vorteil im Spiel bringt, kaufen kann. Mit den CE-Versionen gab es Pets und keinen hat es interessiert oder die Leute für verrückt erklärt warum sie 70-80 Euro statt 35-40 für das Spiel ausgeben. Die Pets für 10 Euro die seit knapp einen halben Jahr im Blizzardshop zu kaufen sind, hat auch niemenden gestört. Warum wird jetzt wegen dem Mount so ein Aufriss gemacht? Na los sag es mir? Jemand hier hatte mal geschrieben er setzt alle Leute auf Ingo die er mit dem Mount sieht. Wie dumm ist das denn? Was für mich als Schlussfolgerung bleibt ist einfach nur Neid. Solche Leute sollten mal zum Arzt, falls da noch was zu retten ist.


----------



## Zerleena (23. April 2010)

Also ich hab das Pet noch nicht gesehen, kann also über das Design bzw. den Style nicht urteilen. Aber über den Tenor hier schon ein wenig.

Mich nervt dabei eins: wenn man jedes WE in die Disse geht und sich für mehr als 20 EUR volllaufen lässt, ist das ok. Jeden Tag 2-3 Schachteln Kippen, die auch bald an das Mount reichen ist auch ok. Oder für irgendwas mehr als 20 Euro Geld ausgeben, weils das Hobby ist, ist für viele normal. Normal, was ist das schon für ein sinnloses Wort. Nichts ist normal und das ist normal. Was gibt den Leuten das Recht, irgendeins ihrer Interessen als besser/angesehener hinzustellen und somit automatisch eine Berechtigung dafür zu haben, da Geld auszugeben?

Ich persönlich würde es mir nicht kaufen wollen das Mount, habe aber nicht das Bedürfnis, andere für Freaks/Kacknoobs oder was auch immer zu bezeichnen, weil sie dafür Geld ausgeben. Euch Superflamer möchte ich mal sehen, wie ihr das denen ins Gesicht sagen würdet aber da wärt ihr auf einmal soooo klein mit Hut aber hier im Netz da kann man sich bequem hinter nem Avatar verstecken und schön vom Leder ziehen und andere runtermachen, weil sie für Dinge Geld ausgeben, die für euch abnormal erscheinen. Macht ihr das in eurem sozialen Umfeld genauso, dass ihr anderen aufdrücken wollt, wofür sie gefälligst Geld ausgeben und dass es ja für etwas angesehenes ist und nicht für irgendwelche "Nerd"-Sachen oder wäre es nicht eher so, dass die euch eins husten würden, was euch das angeht? Aber viele hier scheinen das Bedürfnis zu haben, andere zu belehren, wofür sie ihr Geld ausgeben sollen. DAS ist arm. Naja aber andererseits ist ja auch nicht mehr zu erwarten, wenn bei manchen der persönliche Horizont nur bis zur eigenen Nasenspitze reicht.


----------



## s0re (23. April 2010)

> du meintest sicher "Turbogetriebene Flugmaschine + Zulianischer Tiger ftw !"



Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht^^

@ TE:

Wer sichs kaufen möchte und Blizz noch mehr Geld in den Arsch schieben möchte, kann dies gerne tun. Aber ich denke, dass man sich dann besseres EQ für Geld kaufen kann. <--- Unkuhl. => Wechsel auf Pvt. Server=D


----------



## s0re (23. April 2010)

> du meintest sicher "Turbogetriebene Flugmaschine + Zulianischer Tiger ftw !"



Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht^^

@ TE:

Wer sichs kaufen möchte und Blizz noch mehr Geld in den Arsch schieben möchte, kann dies gerne tun. Aber ich denke, dass man sich dann besseres EQ für Geld kaufen kann. <--- Unkuhl. => Wechsel auf Pvt. Server=D



Edit:

Doppelpost.


----------



## Unendlichkeit (23. April 2010)

Zum Zitat des TE steht, das Mount hätte keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber anderen Mounts.

Tja, diese Aussage entpspricht, wie so vieles in den Medien, NICHT der Wahrheit.

Man kann mit diesem Mount reiten UND fliegen.
Ja, dies können anderen Mounts auch, aber mit dem kaufbaren Mount kann man auch in WOW-Classic Gegenden oder Hauptstädten rumrennen, was man mit sonst keinem Mount machen kann, welches fliegen kann.

Also kann dieses Mount etwas, welches kein anderes kann. Punkt.


----------



## LaVerne (23. April 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Die Pets für 10 Euro die seit knapp einen halben Jahr im Blizzardshop zu kaufen sind, hat auch niemenden gestört. Warum wird jetzt wegen dem Mount so ein Aufriss gemacht?



Wir hatten dieselbe Diskussion hier, als die Pets aufkamen - offenbar vergessen manche Leute sehr schnell.

Zu der Preisdiskussion und ob das Design das Geld wirklich wert ist: Vom reinen Aufwand her ist der Preis natürlich nicht gerechtfertigt. Wäre er es, dann würde man für das AddOn, das 35 Euro gekostet hat und ein paar Tausend dieser Designs enthält, wesentlich mehr ausgeben müssen. Diese Diskussion ist natürlich völliger Humbug, zumal für das gerade mal 10 Euro teure Pandarenpet mehr Aufwand von Nöten war (eigenes Modell, eigene Animationen, eigene Sounds).

Was man hier bezahlt, ist die Itemshop-Abteilung von Blizzard. Die wird wie in jedem großen Konzern nicht als Teil des Ganzen, sondern wie eine Firma in der Firma behandelt. Die werden diese Mounts und Pets von der Entwicklerabteilung einkaufen; eine teure Marketingkampagne nebst Websitenauftritt dazu in die Wege leiten und letztendlich Gewinn fahren müssen, soll diese Abteilung nicht wieder dichtgemacht werden (daß sie selbstverständlich erst einmal durch die Einnahmen aus den monatlichen Abos vorfinanziert werden mußte, dürfte klar sein. Das sind Gelder, die eben nicht in die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels geflossen sind).

Das gefährliche an solchen "Firmen in Firmen" ist nicht selten, daß sie in Konkurrenz zu den anderen Abteilungen treten. Die eigentlichen kreativen Köpfe, die das Spiel designen, haben mit dieser Abteilung höchstwahrscheinlich wenig am Hut; möchten eventuell diesen Shop gar nicht, weil er nicht im Einklang mit dem steht, für das Blizzard mal gestanden hat. Macht diese Abteilung jedoch richtig Gewinn, werden über kurz oder lang Konzepte vorgelegt, wie man den Gewinn noch steigern kann - und wenn ein Analyst einen Bericht vorlegt, inwiefern der Gewinn selbst bei Absprung von 30 % der Kunden bei Einführung von kaufbaren Rüstungen etc. durch den Shop noch steigt, dann liegt es am Vorstand, der aus reinen Geschäftsleuten besteht, denen es egal ist, ob sie WoW oder Klopapier gewinnbringend an den Mann bringen, darüber zu entscheiden - und es gibt genügend Konzerne, die wegen eklatanten Fehlentscheidungen aus der Vorstandsetage vor die Wand gefahren wurden (siehe Atari; siehe Commodore - von den jüngsten Wirtschaftsereignissen mal abgesehen). Wenn Ego und Gewinnsucht mit großem Unverständnis der Wünsche der eigenen Kundschaft zusammenkommen, dann ist nicht selten ein heftiger Kollaps die Folge.

Wie wenig Sensibilität Blizzard im Umgang mit ihrer Kundschaft besitzt, beweist eigentlich bereits dieser Thread hier: Warum wird noch mehr Unruhe in eine schon nicht mehr ganz entspannte "Community" gebracht? Die Diskussion und InGame-Flamereien waren auch ohne Psychologiestudium mehr als abzusehen.
Eventuell wäre es als Marketing-Mittel besser gewesen, hätte Blizzard in Aussicht gestellt, daß bei einem Mindestabsatz jeder Spieler in WoW ein anderes Mount zusätzlich bekommen hätte - es wird schwer, gegen die Käufer dieses Mounts etwas zu haben, wenn man Dank ihres Geldeinsatzes ebenfalls etwas zusätzlich erhält.

Dieser Itemshop passt übrigens prima zu Robert Koticks Aussage, er habe den "Spaß aus der Entwicklung genommen und durch Druck ersetzt", indem er zu dem bisherigen Kerngeschäft (monatliche Abos) eine Konkurrenz im eigenen Hause geschaffen hat. 

So wenig ich Koticks Einstellungen auch gutheiße, so kann man ihm allerdings nicht unterstellen, daß er wie manch anderer Kandidat in Vorstandsetagen zu kurzsichtig und nur auf den schnellen Gewinn ausgerichtet wäre (siehe seine "Guitar-Hero-Reihe"). Insofern bleibt zu hoffen, daß er wenigstens das Verständnis aufbringt, daß ein Itemshop mit Dingen, die dem Spieler tatsächlich einen Vorteil verschaffen, tatsächlich der Sargnagel an WoW sein könnte.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (23. April 2010)

Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Also kann dieses Mount etwas, welches kein anderes kann. Punkt.



*Hust* Arthas Pferd..*Hust* Auch wenn das ne andere Liga ist.

Ich persönlich muss sagen, ich sehe das ganze Zweigeteilt.

Ich finde das Mount sieht gut aus, und da brauche ich nicht lügen.
Aber ich bin mehr der Meinung man sollte sich so eins VERDIENEN, und nicht einfach kaufen.
Das Heisst Algalon Speedkill/Weniger Mann
Oder sonstige Archievments.
Dann wäre es was besonderes.
Aber so hat es einfach jeder und es ist langweillig,


----------



## Topfkopf (23. April 2010)

Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Zum Zitat des TE steht, das Mount hätte keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber anderen Mounts.
> 
> Tja, diese Aussage entpspricht, wie so vieles in den Medien, NICHT der Wahrheit.
> 
> ...



Besen? Und kann das kopflose Reiter mount nicht auch beides? in der alten welt laufen und in Scherbenwelt/nordend fliegen? War das nicht so irgendwie?


Also ich muss sagen wer 20 euro für diesen Haufen Pixel ausgibt muss echt zuviel kohle haben, das dingen hat eh bald jeder 2., insofern hat es ncihtmal einen besonderen Wert IG.


----------



## Crystaleye (23. April 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Ich bemitleide leute die sich das Pferd kaufen da diese schon zusehr im spiel stecken.
> 
> Ich würde mir egal ob 2, 4, oder 20 euro niemals einen gegenstand kaufen für einen charakter in einem virtuellem Spiel lieber
> 
> ...




Aber jeden Monat 12,99€ ausgeben ist drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "für ein Haufen Pixel" Brain online ?


----------



## Shaxul (23. April 2010)

Ob man jetzt für 13,- einen ganzen Monat lang ein Spiel daddeln kann oder sich für 20,- sein Reittier umlackiert (mehr isses ja im Endeffekt nicht), macht schon einen Unterschied.

Allerdings gilt nach wie vor: Wer gerne Geld für sein Hobby ausgeben mag, kann das gerne tun.

Bedenkt, dass für manche Leute WoW das einzige Hobby ist! 13,- im Monat, ein Addon pro Jahr und alle paar Jahre mal nen neuen PC, mehr kostet's ja nicht.
Dass manch einer dann denkt "Oh wow, das Himmelsross find ich klasse, da hab ich Spass damit weils mir gefällt. 20,- ist es mir wert", kann ich schon nachvollziehen.

Auch wenn solche Vergleiche immer hinken: Wieso schrauben sich Leute schicke Felgen an's Auto, kaufen sich schöne Bilder für's Wohnzimmer oder stellen sich frische Blumen auf den Esstisch? - Eben, weil's einfach schön ist und dem Menschen Freude bereitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (23. April 2010)

> Aber ich bin mehr der Meinung man sollte sich so eins VERDIENEN, und nicht einfach kaufen.



Es gibt Leute die gehen arbeiten und VERDIENEN sich dort Geld um es dann in ihr HOBBY zu investieren.

Arbeiten tut man ausserhalb von WoW -> WoW ist ein Spiel und soll Spaß machen, wenn jemand von WoW und Arbeit redet sollte mal einen Psychiater aufsuchen.


----------



## Lekraan (23. April 2010)

Immer wenn ich das Pferd sehe, muss ich etwas schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte es auch gerne, aber ich hab auch keine Lust 'wieder' Geld rauszuhauen

/E: Ist das Pferd Accountgebunden? weil ich seh dauernd kleine lowies damit rumrennen ..


----------



## Eckhexaule (23. April 2010)

Tja, wer dafür Geld ausgeben möchte soll es tun.
Aber für mich ist es das hässlichste Mount in WOW.
Da kuschel ich mich doch lieber an nen Säbler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thau (23. April 2010)

Wenn ich das lese wie manche "Menschen" andere zur sau machen, wird mir schlecht!

Wenn einer Schuhe von der Marke Nike kauft und dafür 20 Euro mehr ausgebt, warum macht er das?
Weil er es will, es ein Statussymbol ist und weil es im gefällt!

Wenn einer sich ein Virtuelles Reittier von Blizzard kauft und dafür 20 Euro ausgibt, warum macht er das?
Weil er es will, es ein Statussymbol ist und weil es im gefällt!

So und die Spezialisten die nur geistigen Bullshit hier erbrechen erklären mir wo der Unterschied liegt?

Und kommt nicht damit das das Pferd nicht real ist.....das macht absolut keinen unterschied!

Jetzt hab ich Kreislauf

Mfg


----------



## Dagonzo (23. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> /E: Ist das Pferd Accountgebunden? weil ich seh dauernd kleine lowies damit rumrennen ..


Im Prinzip ja, obwohl es nicht das richtige Wort dafür ist. Es ist wie bei den Pets der Collectors Editionen. Du hast es bei jedem Char im Briefkasten bzw. auch bei jedem Char den du neu erstellst, egal auf welchem Server du bist.



Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Also kann dieses Mount etwas, welches kein anderes kann. Punkt.


Daran merkt man das du WoW wohl noch nie gespielt hast. Achja mein Protodrache macht übrigens andere Geräusche die sonst auch kein anderes Mount kann.


----------



## Bad Wolf (23. April 2010)

Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Zum Zitat des TE steht, das Mount hätte keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber anderen Mounts.
> 
> Tja, diese Aussage entpspricht, wie so vieles in den Medien, NICHT der Wahrheit.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn Du mit dem Teil der Medien Recht hast: Es gibt auch andere Mounts die das können. Zum Beispiel das Pferd des Kopflosen Reiters.

---

Zum Thema: Darf ich dazu überhaupt was sagen wenn ich seit Ulduar kein WoW mehr spiel? *G*. 

Ich hab vorhergesagt das irgendwann Fraktionswechsel kommt, auch den Geschlechtswechsel hab ich vorhergesagt, so wie alles was in letzter Zeit kahm. Was ich nicht vorhersagen konnte war der PVE auf PVP Transfer. Das Blizz so weit geht hätte ich mir nicht gedacht. Aber ich hatte auch den Item Shop vorhergesagt (und ich hab mich schon aufgeregt als die Pets kamen, nur nicht öffentlich). Als die Pets kamen sagte ich das als nächstes, sofern genug Leute das Angebot nutzen, Mounts kommen werden und siehe da: Es kamen Mounts. Und nun sage ich das demnächst die ersten wirklich nützlichen Items kommen. Taschen und sowas, vielleicht vorübergehend auch nur Style-Klamotten um den Schritt noch weicher zu machen und die Spieler noch langsamer daran zu gewöhnen. Dann ist der Weg zum ersten Epic oder zumindest zum ersten Erbstück nicht mehr weit und das wird garantiert kommen. Sicher nicht vor Cata und sicher nicht gleich danach. Aber in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren. Blizzard interessiert sich nicht für die Kunden, nicht für das Spiel oder das es fair bleibt. GELD ist alles was für Blizzard noch zählt (wie ja auch öffentlich zugegeben), also machen sie auch davor nicht halt. WoW wird auch mit Monatlichen Kosten und Itemshop überleben. Dafür stecken die Spieler einfach schon zu tief drin. 
Klar will jeder Entwickler Geld, aber es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob man Spaß an dem hat was man macht und damit Geld verdient oder ob man etwas nur aus Geldgier macht und es einem am Ar*** vorbeigeht ob man in seinem Spiel eine 2 Klassen Gesellschaft aufbaut. Die gibt es jetzt schon, ganz klar. Aber dann wird es noch schlimmer. Bei Gildeneintritt muss man dann neben Arsenallink auch eine Kopie des Kontoauszugs mitschicken um zu beweisen das man sich die Items aus dem Blizzshop leisten kann?

Ne ich reg mich drüber nicht auf, wie gesagt spiele ich nicht mehr (und bin froh drüber wenn ich mir so anguck was alles so abgeht in WoW) aber ich finde es krass wie wenige bemerken was da abgeht. Und wie viele durch Käufe von Mounts und Pets den Itemshop unterstützen und dadurch dafür sorgen das es irgendwann Ausrüstung zu kaufen geben wird. (Und garantiert sind es genau die die dann am lautesten schreien).


----------



## FrAkE (23. April 2010)

Ganz kurz gesagt:

1DAs tier ist hammer habs mir auch gekauft weil wer das geld hat der hats ;D

2. kenne viele aus meiner gilde die Arbeitslos sind oder schüler Studenten den das geld felht und deswegen jammern voll teuer es ist häßlich da sind bestimmt auch hier welche von vertretten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.Die anderen die es eigentlich wollen haben keine Kreditkarte weil die braucht man um es zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die jammern dann halt aus neid weil sie es deswegen net bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann gibt es noch die leute die es sich "leisten könnten" sagen wir mal und sagen:" das ist häßlich ich gedafür lieber saufen," gut dann sollen diese leute mir den vorteil beim versaufen von 20-50 euro sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ihr mit der ausreden ommt es macht SPaß dann sry mir macht wow auch spaß und ob mand as geld versäuft oder sich ein Mount kauftr ist jedem selber überlassen also flament nicht rum kauft es oder lasst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




noch ma zum thema zurück:
find das tier hammer und ich weiss es folgen bald noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n.bek. (23. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> *Soebent in der Bild gelesen.*



HAAA! Wie peinlich!



naja wen das geld juckt... finds unsinnig für etwas das eigentlich keine nennenswerten geld auszugeben.


----------



## Shadria (23. April 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings gilt nach wie vor: Wer gerne Geld für sein Hobby ausgeben mag, kann das gerne tun.
> ...
> Auch wenn solche Vergleiche immer hinken: Wieso schrauben sich Leute schicke Felgen an's Auto, kaufen sich schöne Bilder für's Wohnzimmer oder stellen sich frische Blumen auf den Esstisch? - Eben, weil's einfach schön ist und dem Menschen Freude bereitet
> ...



Ich zitiere das einfach mal, weil es genau mit meiner Meinung übereinstimmt. Das Mount hat keine "spielrelevanten" Vorteile... ist doch nur ein Funitem.
Ich persönlich find das Himmelsross jetzt auch nicht sooo schick und mir persönlich wären auch 20,- zuviel, aber: wer es will und Freude daran hat, soll es doch kaufen!

Leute, vergesst nicht: WoW ist nur ein Spiel! Lebt einfach mehr nach dem Motto "Leben und leben lassen"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (23. April 2010)

> Ne ich reg mich drüber nicht auf, wie gesagt spiele ich nicht mehr (und bin froh drüber wenn ich mir so anguck was alles so abgeht in WoW) aber ich finde es krass wie wenige bemerken was da abgeht.



Du sagst doch selber das es noch lange dauern wird bis dieser endgültige Schritt kommt. Ich kann das in meiner Glaskugel vielleicht auch sehen und evtl. ist es mir ja einfach egal. Sollte Blizz irgendwann Epics und andere nützliche Sachen im Shop anbieten, die einen Vorteil bringen, kann ich doch einfach mit dem Spiel aufhören.
Wenn dann in 2-3 Jahren wirklich solche Sachen im Shop zu erwerben sind kannst du wenigstens schreiben, dass du so toll warst und es schon lange vorher gewußt hast.


----------



## FrAkE (23. April 2010)

Ganz kurz gesagt:

1Das tier ist hammer habs mir auch gekauft weil wer das geld hat der hats ;D

2. kenne viele aus meiner gilde die Arbeitslos sind oder schüler Studenten den das geld felht und deswegen jammern voll teuer es ist häßlich da sind bestimmt auch hier welche von vertretten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.Die anderen die es eigentlich wollen haben keine Kreditkarte weil die braucht man um es zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die jammern dann halt aus neid weil sie es deswegen net bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann gibt es noch die leute die es sich "leisten könnten" sagen wir mal und sagen:" das ist häßlich ich gedafür lieber saufen," gut dann sollen diese leute mir den vorteil beim versaufen von 20-50 euro sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ihr mit der ausreden ommt es macht SPaß dann sry mir macht wow auch spaß und ob mand as geld versäuft oder sich ein Mount kauftr ist jedem selber überlassen also flament nicht rum kauft es oder lasst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




noch ma zum thema zurück:
find das tier hammer und ich weiss es folgen bald noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j-gordon-s (23. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu??



Ich find's ehrlich gesagt ziemlich peinlich den geistigen Dünnschiss der sich BILD-Zeitung nennt zu lesen. Das ist eigentlich das Einzige was ich dazu sagen möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idekoon (23. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> *Soebent in der Bild gelesen.
> 
> Ein virtuelles Reittier war mehr als 100 000 „WoW"-Spielern 20 Euro wert!*Der Spielgegenstand – ein fliegendes „Himmelsross" - übertrifft damit die Erwartungen des Herstellers bei Weitem. Offizielle Zahlen gibt es nicht. Doch laut Medienberichten spielte das Hottehü nach der Veröffentlichung am 16. April in kürzester Zeit mehr als zwei Millionen Dollar ein! Käufer nahmen mehrere Stunden Wartezeit in Kauf, denn die Server des Online-Shops waren schnell überlaufen.
> 
> ...



Muss jeder für sich selbst wissen, oder nicht? Ich für meinen Teil halte es für eine Art "Selbstoffenbarungseid" mit dem Ding in Dala posen zu wollen.
Und jetzt 
/flame on


----------



## Rainaar (23. April 2010)

Bad schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Darf ich dazu überhaupt was sagen wenn ich seit Ulduar kein WoW mehr spiel? *G*.
> 
> Ich hab vorhergesagt das.................................



GZ, du bist ja ein richtiger Nostradamus. Tztztz..

Und zu Deiner Frage : Besser wäre es wenn nicht. Is das Ok?


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. April 2010)

FrAkE schrieb:


> 1DAs tier ist hammer habs mir auch gekauft weil wer das geld hat der hats ;D
> *Das Geld hab ich auch, sehe mich dennoch weder genötigt noch gewillt, das Mount zu kaufen. Deine Argumentation ist irgendwie nicht schlüssig.
> *
> 2. kenne viele aus meiner gilde die Arbeitslos sind oder schüler Studenten den das geld felht und deswegen jammern voll teuer es ist häßlich da sind bestimmt auch hier welche von vertretten
> ...



Btw.. Satzzeichen gibt es kostenlos.


----------



## FrAkE (23. April 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Btw.. Satzzeichen gibt es kostenlos.



Wieso satzzeichen wen du es doch auch so lesen kannst?
such keine ausreden wegen dem mount nur ma so zur info wen du es kaufst gibts ne mail nach dem bezahlen wo steht das in kürze noch mehr mount + level +10% ep klamotten kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also psssst


----------



## Klos1 (23. April 2010)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Warum habe ich wohl damit gerechnet, das Du schreibst, Du arbeitest auch in der Entwicklung? Sorry aber das glaube ich Dir nun mal nicht.



Jo, es ist ja so abwägig, daß jemand sich dazu entscheidet, ne Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung zu machen. Naja, dir ist ja nicht zu helfen. Glaub was du willst.
Von mir aus glaubst du, daß Blizzard über Wochen hinweg einen Designer für den Gaul beschäftigt hat und ein Entwickler mit 100 000 Euro im Monat dann das Vieh über 2 Wochen hinweg mühsam implementiert hat.

Ist ja unser liebes Blizzard. Bei Allods hat noch jeder gemeckert. Jetzt macht Blizzard das Gleiche und es ist alles gut. Und jetzt kommt ja nicht mit "greift nicht in die Spielmechanik ein". Wucher ist Wucher und bleibt auch Wucher. Und sowas sollte man eigentlich nicht unterstützen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. April 2010)

FrAkE schrieb:


> such keine ausreden wegen dem mount


Was meintst du?


----------



## Quentaros (23. April 2010)

leute, wartet doch einfach bis sie den runtersetzen vom Preis. KA wie lange es bis dahin dauern könnte.^^

Wer weiss vielleicht bekommt man den eines Tages für 5 Euro oder vielleicht sogar umsonst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diddlidamm (23. April 2010)

Es war mal wieder so klar das die Kiddies die KEINE Kreditkarte besitzen oder die Leute die womöglich keinen Job haben hier anzufangen zu Flamen.

Ich kann nur eins sagen die Idee mit dem Blizz shop ist genial ich habe ALLE PETS ich werde auch in Zukunft ALLE Haustiere Mounts etc. kaufen. denn

,nun kommt eigentlich der wichtigste Teil , für Leute die einer regulären Arbeit nachgehen sind diese Beträge von 10 - 20 € nicht wirklich viel.

*Schlimm finde ich es wieso man allen wieder was schlecht machen muss weil man sich das selber nicht leisten kann? Das ist wiedermal typisch DEUTSCH !!!!!!

Ausserdem möchte ich erwähnen das NUR IN DEUTSCHEN FOREN so über das Mount geflamed wird die anderen "wow- Nationen" kümmern sich nicht darum !!!!!! sondern spielen einfach weiter.
*
es ist ähnlich wie mit dem Gold kauf , wieso selber farmen wenn ich 20 Euro zahlen und 10.000 Gold kassiere. 70% der WoW Spieler haben schon Gold gekauft.


----------



## Rock79 (23. April 2010)

@diddlidamm

Genauso ist es geb dir da vollkommen recht.Und für alle die immer rumheulen wegen Kreditkarte geht auf wirecard das ist wie ne Prepaid karte und funzt überall.

* 
*


----------



## Lokibu (23. April 2010)

An die Leute, die den Thread nicht verstehen. Und damit meine, wieso das Thema so lange geht. Es handelt sich hier um 0,001% der WoW Spieler, die über das Mount diskutieren. 

Somit, schreibt einfach 1 mal eure Meinung dazu und das wars. Diskutiert doch nicht auch noch sinnlos darüber. Es sei denn es macht euch Spass.

Ich selber gebe umengen von Geld aus für Horrorfilme, egal wie schlecht die sind, da ich ein Fan von Horrorfilmen bin und ich einfach alle haben will.  Mancheiner meint ich würde ein haufen Geld für Pixel ausgeben. Naja ich sehe das nicht so.  

Ein Kumpel von mir ist Star Trek Fan er sammelt den letzten Schrott, jedesmal wenn ich was neues sehe, sage ich ihm, wie kann man nur für so einen Schrott Geld ausgeben. 

So jetzt kenne ich Leute, die das Mount kaufen, es ist also mein gutes Recht zu sagen, wieso man für ein haufen Pixel soviel Geld ausgeben tut.

Na merkt ihr was?

Ich habe meine Meinung dazu geäußert,  muss aber selber zugeben, dass ich in einer anderen Richtung das gleiche tue. 

Damit will ich sagen, Leute die anderen wegen das Beleidigen müssen, für das was sie tun, sind meistens selber nicht besser.


----------



## Mayestic (23. April 2010)

Beklop schrieb:


> kaufbare sachen sind scheisse, da jeder sie haben kann, wenn man was erfarmt hat DANN ist es was ebsonderes da es eben nicht jeder hat.



gute Einstellung. Also farm ich mir jetzt 100000 WoW Gold, verkaufs auf Ebay und kauf mir dann davon das Mount. Heisst ich habe ein virtuelles Gut gefarmt es gegen echtes Geld getauscht um mir danne in anderes virtuelles Gut zu kaufen.
da fällt mir ein. Viel besser ich schenke jemandem 100000 WoW Gold und er bazahlt dann für mich das Mount. Also gebe ich virtuelles, bekomme virtuelles und alle sind glücklich.

Problem gelöst. Vote 4 close.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. April 2010)

diddlidamm schrieb:


> nun kommt eigentlich der wichtigste Teil , für Leute die einer regulären Arbeit nachgehen sind diese Beträge von 10 - 20 € nicht wirklich viel.


Mal in Betracht gezogen, dass einige es nicht haben WOLLEN? Ich kann nicht klagen über die monatlichen Zahlungen meines Arbeitgebers, dennoch _möchte_ ich dieses Mount nicht kaufen.

Ich finde es schade, dass Leute mit dem Mount im Spiel geflamt werden, wie hier von jemanden beschrieben wurde. Wenn ich allerdings von dir lese, dass du alle "Nichtbesitzer" für kreditkartenlose Kiddys oder arbeitslos hältst, hast du es selbst auch nicht besser verdient, wenn dir ingame kalter Wind ins Gesicht schlägt.

PS. Dein letzter Satz klingt übrigens danach, als ob du selbst schon Gold gekauft hast. Pfui.


----------



## Topfkopf (23. April 2010)

diddlidamm schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder so klar das die Kiddies die KEINE Kreditkarte besitzen oder die Leute die womöglich keinen Job haben hier anzufangen zu Flamen.
> 
> Ich kann nur eins sagen die Idee mit dem Blizz shop ist genial ich habe ALLE PETS ich werde auch in Zukunft ALLE Haustiere Mounts etc. kaufen. denn
> 
> ...



Deiner Aussage entnehme ich das nur kreditkartenlose und obdachlose ohne geld das Mount scheiße finden. Aber das stimmt nicht. Ich hätte das Gled um mir das Kack ding für jeden meiner 10 Chars zu kaufen, ne Kreditkarte hab ich auch, aber trotzdem sag ich: Es ist häßlich, wer es kauft ist meiner ansicht nach sehr dumm (wenn ich bedenke was ich von 20 Euro sonst so kaufen könnte...). Das die anderen Länder nicht rumflamen...naja, die anderen dürften schon soweit abgestumpft sein das blizzard bufffood im Shop anbieten könnte das die Attribute um 999% steigert und keiner würde meckern. Und mal ganz ehrlich, ich maße mir jetzt einfach mal an das es ja auch möglich ist das wir deutschen als einzige in der Lage sind die Entwicklung die der Shop nimmt zu erkennen, oder das wir die einzigen sind die noch nicht soweit aufgegeben haben das es ihnen scheiß egal ist was passiert.


----------



## Makata (23. April 2010)

> kaufbare sachen sind scheisse, da jeder sie haben kann, wenn man was erfarmt hat DANN ist es was ebsonderes da es eben nicht jeder hat.



Wer WoW spielt um was Besonderes zu sein hat ein richtiges Problem und sollte schnellst möglich einen Psychiater aufsuchen!


----------



## Captain Hero (23. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Jeder Gimp rennt damit rum.. dabei ist das eigentlich recht hässlich. Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..
> 
> Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön




Seh ich genauso!
Wie sie alle damit nu rumeiern und rumprotzen lol
Toll ui...für ein gekauftes Mount ^^ das war ja auch so hart und schwer zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lieber mein Mount was ich mir selbst erarbeitet bzw. erspielt hab.
Da weiß ich wofür ichs gemacht hab, und freu mich über die Ausdauer, Hartnäckigkeit, Glück, usw....


----------



## Klos1 (23. April 2010)

diddlidamm schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder so klar das die Kiddies die KEINE Kreditkarte besitzen oder die Leute die womöglich keinen Job haben hier anzufangen zu Flamen.
> 
> Ich kann nur eins sagen die Idee mit dem Blizz shop ist genial ich habe ALLE PETS ich werde auch in Zukunft ALLE Haustiere Mounts etc. kaufen. denn
> 
> ...



Es ist doch scheißegal, ob 20 Euro für mich als arbeitenden Menschen viel sind, oder nicht. Darum geht es doch in keinster Weise, aber das scheinen Leute wie du nicht zu schnallen. Es geht darum, daß ich für meine 20 Euro eine angemessene Gegenleistung erwarte, die dem Geldwert entspricht. Und das völlig egal, ob ich nun 5000, 10000 oder 50000 im Monat verdiene.

Und deine letzten zwei Sätze in Fett sind wirklich einfach mal nur lächerlich. Spielt einfach weiter und lasst euch das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Achtet nicht darauf, daß ihr dafür einen Scheiß bekommt. Spielt einfach weiter! Spielt!

Genau das steht da sinngemäß. Du tust mir echt leid. Und das du alle, die etwas gegen die Preispolitik sagen als Neider, Arbeitslose und irgendwelche Penner, die gern ne Kreditkarte hätten abstempelst, spricht für dein Niveau. Kein Wunder, daß man Leute wie dich so über den Tisch ziehen kann. Go Blizzard Go!


----------



## Lari (23. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Es geht darum, daß ich für meine 20 Euro eine angemessene Gegenleistung erwarte, die dem Geldwert entspricht.



Da das in deinen Augen eben nicht so ist kaufst du dir dieses Mount nicht. Problem gelöst.

Wie ist das denn mit Bildern von Picasso et alienis? Materialwert: 50 Euro?
Lasst die Käufer doch einfach in Ruhe.


----------



## Saberclaw (23. April 2010)

diddlidamm schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder so klar das die Kiddies die KEINE Kreditkarte besitzen oder die Leute die womöglich keinen Job haben hier anzufangen zu Flamen.
> 
> Ich kann nur eins sagen die Idee mit dem Blizz shop ist genial ich habe ALLE PETS ich werde auch in Zukunft ALLE Haustiere Mounts etc. kaufen. denn
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du darauf, dass nur die Leute flamen die sichs net leisten können o.ä.?
Ich flame euch, weil das Ding total hässlich, peinlich und kitschig ist und ihr DAFÜR 20Euro geblecht habt.
Glaub mir, die Deutschen sind nicht die einzigen, erweitere bitte mal deinen Horizont.



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Lasst die Käufer doch einfach in Ruhe.[/font]



Wer Dummheiten begeht, der muss mit den Konsequenzen leben.


Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich bin nicht auf einem Kreuzzug und verfolge alle "Heiden" die nicht meiner Meinung sind. Ich hab nichts gegen den Rest im Blizzard-Shop.
Aber das Mount ist Mist.


----------



## Mief (23. April 2010)

Ich finde es nicht gut, Leute zu beschimpfen oder zu verurteilen, nur weil sie was aus Kritikersicht sinnloses gekauft haben.
Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied, und wenn das bedeutet, sich ein virtuelles Hotti zu kaufen, dann ist das kritiklos hinzunehmen.

Mir persönlich gefällt das kaufbare Mount nicht sonderlich, weil mein Taure darauf ... wenig ästhetisch aussieht. Aber das mag zum Teil daran liegen, dass die fehlende Ästhetik eine Fraktions bedingte Eigenschaft der Tauren ist. *g*

Ich kaufe mir das Mount nicht, aber ich weiss auch nicht, warum ich nun über Leute herziehen sollte, denen es gefällt und die es sich gekauft haben.
Was motiviert einen dazu, so abfällig über ein optionales Angebot zu reden und auch noch die Käufer derart zu diskreditieren?


----------



## Lari (23. April 2010)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> ... erweitere bitte mal deinen Horizont.
> 
> Wer Dummheiten begeht, der muss mit den Konsequenzen leben.
> 
> Aber das Mount ist Mist.



Das ist es in deinen Augen, für die Käufer ist es toll.
Du sagst, er solle seinen Horizont erweitern, aber im gleichen Atemzug schreibst du, dass alle, die deine Meinung nicht teilen, dumm sind? Interessant.

Ich pack mir nächste Woche schicke Alufelgen aufs Auto. Praktischer Nutzen? Hmmm... mehr Spritverbrauch, yay! Und warum? Weil es *mir* gefällt. Auf Stahlfelgen kann man auch problemlos fahren.


----------



## Lokibu (23. April 2010)

@Saberclaw was glaubst du wer du bist, dass du darüber Urteilen kann ob das Dumm ist oder nicht !!!

Übrigens bei dem Mount sieht jeder Char etwas überproportional aus. Im Gegensatz zu den richtigen "Pferden".


----------



## LaVerne (23. April 2010)

diddlidamm schrieb:


> Schlimm finde ich es wieso man allen wieder was schlecht machen muss weil man sich das selber nicht leisten kann? Das ist wiedermal typisch DEUTSCH !!!!!!
> 
> Ausserdem möchte ich erwähnen das NUR IN DEUTSCHEN FOREN so über das Mount geflamed wird die anderen "wow- Nationen" kümmern sich nicht darum !!!!!! sondern spielen einfach weiter.



Man sollte nicht einfach nachplappern, was andere so in irgendwelchen Foren behaupten. Die Amis sind in ihrem Meckerthread bereits auf Seite 75 angekommen:

US-Mount-Diskussion

Der große Unterschied zur deutschen Diskussion auf buffed ist, daß dort erheblich mehr Äußerungen stehen, die hier mindestens zu einem Zeitbann führen würden. Viel Spaß beim Lesen: Der Inhalt sowie die Reaktionen sowie im Forum als auch die Berichte über Flames und teilweise unleserlichen /2-Channel, in dem sich über das Mount gestritten wird, sind _identisch_ mit dem, was man hier liest.

Nicht anders in UK:

UK-Mount-Diskussion

22 Seiten mit genauso identischem Inahlt. Dazu ein 8-Seiten-Thread über Kündigung wegen dem Item-Shop:

Account-Stillegung wg. Itemshop in UK

Nun sollte mit dem erbärmlichen Gerücht, nur wir Deutschen hätten daran etwas auszusetzen, endgültig aufgeräumt sein - in den anderen Ländern sieht es nämlich _absolut identisch_ aus!


----------



## c0mA (23. April 2010)

Soooooo, alle mal wieder runterkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kauft euch zwei kästen bier von dem geld, trinkt die mit freunden auf dem balkon, und seid glücklich dass ihr für das geld mehr bekommen habt, als ein hässliches pixelding! Nämlich soziale RL-kontakte und vllt sogar einen lustigen angetrunkenen/besoffenen abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




meine meinung zu der verschwendung von 20 euro!


----------



## Saberclaw (23. April 2010)

Mief schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht gut, Leute zu beschimpfen oder zu verurteilen, nur weil sie was aus Kritikersicht sinnloses gekauft haben.
> Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied, und wenn das bedeutet, sich ein virtuelles Hotti zu kaufen, dann ist das kritiklos hinzunehmen.
> 
> Mir persönlich gefällt das kaufbare Mount nicht sonderlich, weil mein Taure darauf ... wenig ästhetisch aussieht. Aber das mag zum Teil daran liegen, dass die fehlende Ästhetik eine Fraktions bedingte Eigenschaft der Tauren ist. *g*
> ...



Es gibt Dinge, die man Hinnehmen kann und es gibt Dinge die eine Grenze überschreiten.
Mit diesem Mount hat Blizzard bewiesen, dass es Menschen in der WoW Spielergemeinde gibt, die wirklich jeden Dreck kaufen für, relativ gesehen, viel Geld.
Es ist neu, es glitzert, es kann fliegen, es sieht aus wie Algalons Rache über seine Niederlage als Raiddestroyer... UND JEDER KAUFT SICHS OHNE ZU ÜBERLEGEN.
Ich hab selbst ein paar Kandidaten in meinem Freundeskreis und selbst die haben mittlerweile begriffen, dass 20&#8364; oder mehr einfach viel zu viel für sowas sind.

Blizzard kommt zwar immer mit dem Argument, dass bissel höhere Preise verhindern sollen, dass es zuviele Leute kaufen und es damit nichts besonderes mehr sein soll (auf alle Artikel gemünzt).
In diesem Fall brauch ich nichtmal zu überlegen. Net mal für 5 Euro oder weniger würd ich mir das Ding kaufen.

Jeder der sich das Teil kauft, der muss in so fern selbstbewusst sein und dazu stehen, d.h. sich auch nicht unterkriegen lassen von Leuten wie mir. Also hört auf mit eurem "Lasst sie in Ruhe"-getue.
Is ja nich so, dass wir hier junge Mädels an Straßenecken bedrohen oO



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich pack mir nächste Woche schicke Alufelgen aufs Auto. Praktischer Nutzen? Hmmm... mehr Spritverbrauch, yay! Und warum? Weil es *mir* gefällt. Auf Stahlfelgen kann man auch problemlos fahren. [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das ist gut investiertes Geld^^[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


Lokibu schrieb:


> @Saberclaw was glaubst du wer du bist, dass du darüber Urteilen kann ob das Dumm ist oder nicht !!!
> 
> Übrigens bei dem Mount sieht jeder Char etwas überproportional aus. Im Gegensatz zu den richtigen "Pferden".



Ich bin ein Mensch wie jeder andere. Ich darf meine Meinung frei äußern, sofern sie sich in einem gewissen Rahmen bewegt. (Für genaueres lese Grundgesetz)Wenn sich jemand bis auf Blut beleidigt gefühlt hat, dann sollte er an die frische Luft gehen und durchatmen. WoW ist nur ein Spiel...immernoch.[/font]


----------



## Lokibu (23. April 2010)

Ich bin strikter Antialkoholiger.. 20 € für Alkohol ist verschwendung. Außerdem bringt Alkohol nicht als DUmmheit. (siehe Nervenzellenzerstörung)


----------



## n.bek. (23. April 2010)

diddlidamm schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder so klar das die Kiddies die KEINE Kreditkarte besitzen oder die Leute die womöglich keinen Job haben hier anzufangen zu Flamen.
> 
> Ich kann nur eins sagen die Idee mit dem Blizz shop ist genial ich habe ALLE PETS ich werde auch in Zukunft ALLE Haustiere Mounts etc. kaufen. denn
> 
> ,nun kommt eigentlich der wichtigste Teil , für Leute die einer regulären Arbeit nachgehen sind diese Beträge von 10 - 20 € nicht wirklich viel.


ja ohne Prinzipien lebt es sich besser. ;-)
mal dran gedacht das man je nach regulärer Arbeit für 20€ zwisch 5 Minuten und über 3,5 Stunden arbeiten muss? Reguläre Arbeit is beides, aber es wird nicht die erbrachte Leistung bezahlt, oder die Arbeitszeit, sondern das Ansehen der Leistung. Würde erbrachte Leistung bezahlt würden, würden zum Beispiel Juristen, Fachärzte, Unternehmensberater, der ein oder andere Bürovollhorst etc über ein deutlich geringeres Einkommen verfügen.


> es ist ähnlich wie mit dem Gold kauf , wieso selber farmen wenn ich 20 Euro zahlen und 10.000 Gold kassiere. 70% der WoW Spieler haben schon Gold gekauft.


ich nehme an dass diese Aussage auf einer Vermutung deinerseits basiert, demzufolge hat es eine eher geringe Argumentationskraft, wer sagt denn dass du unbedingt richtig liegst....


Die meisten die das Mount für sinnlos halten, halten es aus Prinzip für sinnlos. Diejenigen, die es für sinnvoll erachten, erfreuen sich halt an Spielerei, deren Sache wenn sie ihr so leicht und üppig verdienen, dass sie es für etwas mit ausschließlich optischem Effekt raushauen, wenn es ihnen das wert ist....


----------



## Lari (23. April 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ich bin strikter Antialkoholiger.. 20 € für Alkohol ist verschwendung. Außerdem bringt Alkohol nicht als DUmmheit. (siehe Nervenzellenzerstörung)


Naja, man kann sich ja den Itemshop schöntrinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (23. April 2010)

jeder des es gekauft hat, is...naja sagen wir mal, bemitleidenswert :>


----------



## Super PePe (23. April 2010)

die Dialoge erinnern mich stark sex and the city 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n.bek. (23. April 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ich bin strikter Antialkoholiger.. 20 € für Alkohol ist verschwendung. Außerdem bringt Alkohol nicht als DUmmheit. (siehe Nervenzellenzerstörung)



Verdammt, immer diese Rechtschreibfehler, die den Inhalt einer Aussage ad absurdum führen. ;-)


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. April 2010)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> UND JEDER KAUFT SICHS OHNE ZU ÜBERLEGEN.


Gibt es hierfür Beweise oder sollten wir Galileo Mystery einschalten?


----------



## Lokibu (23. April 2010)

@n.bek.. weißte was noch absurd ist.. das ich auf der Arbeit den ganzen Tag schreibe und in der Ausbildung eine 1 beim tippen etc hatte mit 0 Fehler und der schnellste Schreiber war. 

Das heißt dein Rechtsschreibkommentar geht an mir vorbei wie ein lauer Wind. Es ist für mich ne Abwechslung zu schreiben ohne auf Rechtschreibfehler zu achten. So jetzt Fenster aufmachen, damit dein laues Lüftchen aus dem Fenster gleitet.


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. April 2010)

FrAkE schrieb:


> Ganz kurz gesagt:
> 
> 1DAs tier ist hammer habs mir auch gekauft weil wer das geld hat der hats ;D
> 
> ...



Ich mach sowas ja net gerne..aber bei dir muss ich echtmal sagen..
Wer Geld hat der hats? Dann hätte ich an deiner Stelle die 20 Euro in einen Duden oder in Deutschnachhilfe gesteckt...


----------



## c0mA (23. April 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> @n.bek.. weißte was noch absurd ist.. das ich auf der Arbeit den ganzen Tag schreibe und in der Ausbildung eine 1 beim tippen etc hatte mit 0 Fehler und der schnellste Schreiber war.
> 
> Das heißt dein Rechtsschreibkommentar geht an mir vorbei wie ein lauer Wind. Es ist für mich ne Abwechslung zu schreiben ohne auf Rechtschreibfehler zu achten. So jetzt Fenster aufmachen, damit dein laues Lüftchen aus dem Fenster gleitet.



Ne 1 beim tippen und ne 6 beim ironie erkennen, es is ihm auch aufgefallen, dass da man alles gut lesen konnte. Er meinte den "schreibfehler" ANTIalkoholiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so hab ich es zumindest verstanden.

zur aufklärung für dich =)


----------



## Lokibu (23. April 2010)

Ich bin bekannt dafür, dass ich Ironie nicht erkenne. Das führt bei mir immer zu sinnlosen Diskussionen in Threads. 

Egal zurück zum Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (23. April 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht einfach nachplappern, was andere so in irgendwelchen Foren behaupten. Die Amis sind in ihrem Meckerthread bereits auf Seite 75 angekommen:



C'mon wir schaffen mehr!!!


Naja ganz ehrlich, bin ich diese Diskussion leid. Ich will niemanden von meiner Meinung überzeugen, dafür hab ich einfach zu viel Spaß dabei zu lesen wie sich alle Käufer verteidigen für ihren Mist^^

Ich hab ein Glas voll Dreck Das spiegelt denke ich vieles wieder, was in meinem Kopf dazu vorgeht.



Das wars jetz von meiner Seite, ich klink mich aus, hab genug gesagt.

Leider wird es weitergehen, bis der Banhammer geschwungen wird.


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. April 2010)

diddlidamm schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder so klar das die Kiddies die KEINE Kreditkarte besitzen oder die Leute die womöglich keinen Job haben hier anzufangen zu Flamen.
> 
> Ich kann nur eins sagen die Idee mit dem Blizz shop ist genial ich habe ALLE PETS ich werde auch in Zukunft ALLE Haustiere Mounts etc. kaufen. denn
> 
> ...



Dich find ich auch cool, Aujaaaaa
Bist n ganz Heller

Ich geh Arbeiten, habe ne Wohnung, 2Autos 2Kinder, ne Frau. Ich muss Miete,Miete,Nebenkosten,Versicherungen...ach das hört irgendwann mal auf.
Ja ich hab auch ne Kreditkarte. Und kaufe das Mount trotzdem nicht weil genau das der springende Punkt ist..
Ich kaufe ein VOLLPREISSPIEL und zahle ein MONATLICHES ABO genau deswegen um nicht wie in einen F2P für SPIELINHALT egal WELCHER ART Geld ausgeben zu müssen.
Ich erwarte das ich für die Anschaffung eines Grundspiels sowie nicht gerade günstigen Addons und einer monatlichen Gebühr ALLES ingame erhalte und mir nichtmal ein lumpiges Pet oder Mount aus einen 
Itemshop kaufen muss.

Das was du hier grad sagst ist folgendes: Hey Leute ich bin so Imba ich kaufe mir für teures Geld ein Spiel, zahle dafür auch noch Abo und weil ich so stinkreich bin und eh den längsten hab kauf ich mir noch n Mount, weil hat mein Nachbar n Benz muss ich n Ferrari haben ...DAS ist typisch Deutsch..
Das Leute wie du dabei Blizz noch unterstützen das weiterauszubauen is dir ja wumpe, hauptsache dicke Hose machen um die 3 Zentimeter zu verbergen.
20Euro für Arthas Pferd nur mit anderer Textur...das sind 1,5Monate Abo ...ich hab den Blizz Support scho angeschrieben..ich kaufe liebend gern jedes Pet und jedes Mount im Shop.
Dafür verlange ich das nächste Addon gratis per Download und eine Abogebührenbefreiung weil das is eindeutig F2P Style


----------



## Lokibu (23. April 2010)

Die Amis schaffen nur mehr, weil in jedem Satz noch ne Beleidigung steckt, die hier zu einem Bann führen wird.

Und nochmal @ Saberclaw. Du bist nicht derjenige der darüber entscheidet was Mist ist und was nicht.


----------



## Dicun (23. April 2010)

Etwas neben dem Thema - aber trotzdem:
Was wird mit der doppelsitzigen Rakete? Würdet ihr die kaufen, wenn die im Shop wäre für 20€? 
Also, ich würde mir nie das Himmelross kaufen, aber die Rakete, da würde ich für meine Ingi-Jägerin sicher
schwach werden ^^


----------



## n.bek. (23. April 2010)

Joa ging um den Alkohliker, der sein "k" vermisste... war aber nicht als Flame, vielmehr als Scherz gedacht.


----------



## Saberclaw (23. April 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Die Amis schaffen nur mehr, weil in jedem Satz noch ne Beleidigung steckt, die hier zu einem Bann führen wird.
> 
> Und nochmal @ Saberclaw. Du bist nicht derjenige der darüber entscheidet was Mist ist und was nicht.



Hab ich nie behauptet, aber finds interressant, dass du mich als "Gesetzgeber" siehst.
Es ist meine Meinung, welche aber nicht für alle gilt. Logisch oder? - Ja. - Vielen Dank.

Das wars jetz wirklich von mir... (sowas kann ich net auf mir sitzen lassen)


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> jeder des es gekauft hat, is...naja sagen wir mal, bemitleidenswert :>




Weil? 

Wow kostet mich 13 Euro im Monat plus jetzt 20 fürs Mount, was ich persönlich einfach schick finde (davon ab, dass es ein weiteres auf dem Weg zum 100 Mount Erfolg ist). Das macht mich weder Arm, noch merke ich das am Monatsende und JA mir war das Mount 20 Euro wert. Hätte ich dafür Algalon legen und ne lange Questreihe machen müssen, wärs mir auch recht gewesen, hätte ich auch gemacht. Einziger Unterschied: Für Algalon brauch ich noch 9 andere Leute die mitmachen, für 20 Euro geh ich nicht ganz ne Stunde arbeiten... 

Nur zum Vergleich: Mein zweites Hobby (Funktionsmodellbau) liegt preislich etwa 100mal höher als ein Mount.. Allein die Drehbank die ich mir neulich gegönnt hab, schlug mit runden 900 Euro zu Buche.. Ich glaube nicht, dass man da 20 Euro nebenbei als "viel" oder gar "zu viel" bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Lillyan (23. April 2010)

Ich möchte mal wissen wer von dan ganzen Motzern raucht, öfter mal zu viel Alkohol trinkt oder ähnliches. Für mich ist genau das Geldverschwendung, trotzdem hänge ich nicht jedem Raucher in den Ohren und beleidige ihn dazu noch.

Du findest das Mount häßlich? Dann kauf es dir nicht, akzeptiere aber auch, dass es Leute gibt die einen anderen Geschmack haben.
Du findest es grausam, dass man einem Konzern der nur Profit machen will Geld in den Rachen wirft? Dann darfst du nichts mehr kaufen, denn kein Konzern ist eine Wohlfahrt.

Und jetzt als Moderator: Die Beleidigungen und Provokationen haben jetzt ein Ende. Es geht hier im ein Pixelpferd, kein Grund deswegen irgendwen anzugreifen.


----------



## Jokkerino (23. April 2010)

Wie sich das Bild-Zeitung Niveau über den ganzen Thread zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Für mich ist genau das Geldverschwendung, trotzdem hänge ich nicht jedem Raucher in den Ohren und beleidige ihn dazu noch.


Gerade wollte ich vor die Tür eine rauchen gehen. Irgendwie haste mir das jetzt vermiest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dicun schrieb:


> Was wird mit der doppelsitzigen Rakete? Würdet ihr die kaufen, wenn die im Shop wäre für 20€?



Nein, würde ich nicht. Ausser Authenticator gibt es (zum Glück) kein Must-Have im Shop. Zudem ... ganzen Tag Gildentwinks durch die Gegend schaukeln, nene.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Ingi in Cata ein ähnliches Modell bauen kann. Das ist für meinen Ingi dann natürlich Pflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings wird man auch hier die ersten Wochen/Monate mit Flames rechnen müssen, wie bei Feuerstuhl/Chopper.


----------



## Alohajoe (23. April 2010)

Ich wollte es mir eigentlich auch kaufen, als ich von dem Angebot gelesen habe, da ich das Design des Mounts echt schick fand. Jedenfalls in den Trailern auf MMO-Champion.
Nachdem ich den Gaul dann allerdings live in Bewegung gesehen hatte, war meine Euphorie schnell verflogen. Die Diskussionen über Proportionen und Animationen wurden hier ja schon zur Genüge geführt.

Naja, im Prinzip finde ich es gut, dass man Pets und Mounts kaufen kann. So lange es bei kosmetischen Gegenständen bleibt, ist es eigentlich in Ordnung. Niemand wird gezwungen, was zu kaufen, und niemand hat Nachteile, wenn er nichts kauft.


@Lillyan: Das mit dem Rauchen ging mir auch durch den Kopf. Genauso "nützlich" wie das Pferd, obendrein gesundheitsschädlich und auch noch wesentlich teurer, auf Dauer gesehen.
Jeder hat halt andere Vorlieben. Und viele davon sind in den Augen anderer Leute völlig sinnlos; sei es Rauchen, Alkohol trinken, virtuelle Gegenstände kaufen etc.
Ein bißchen mehr Toleranz würde manchen hier echt nicht schaden.


----------



## zarix (23. April 2010)

Warum 20 €uro bezahlen das mount wird für 10 k im handelschat vertickt.


----------



## Bighorn (23. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ich geh Arbeiten, habe ne Wohnung, 2Autos 2Kinder, ne Frau. Ich muss Miete,Miete,Nebenkosten,Versicherungen...ach das hört irgendwann mal auf.
> Ja ich hab auch ne Kreditkarte. Und kaufe das Mount trotzdem nicht weil genau das der springende Punkt ist..
> Ich kaufe ein VOLLPREISSPIEL und zahle ein MONATLICHES ABO genau deswegen um nicht wie in einen F2P für SPIELINHALT egal WELCHER ART Geld ausgeben zu müssen.
> Ich erwarte das ich für die Anschaffung eines Grundspiels sowie nicht gerade günstigen Addons und einer monatlichen Gebühr ALLES ingame erhalte und mir nichtmal ein lumpiges Pet oder Mount aus einen
> Itemshop kaufen muss.




Hört sich an als wolltest du die Mountkäufer dafür verantwortlich machen, das du es dir nicht leisten kannst/möchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde sagen spar dir die 130 Euro im Jahr und spiel F2P Spiele, auch da bleibt dir selber überlassen ob du den Shop nutzt oder nicht. Es zwingt dich da keiner was zu kaufen.



Ich verstehe nicht wie man sich so wegen einem Reittier für Extrageld aufregen kann.
Keiner sagt was über die Pets die es zu kaufen gibt. Geschweige denn, über die Sachen die es für die Karten gibt. 
Davon abgesehen das Blizz an der Lizens garantiert mehr verdient hat. 

Wieviele fallen auf einen Betrug bei eBay wegen des Tigers rein oder würden das Teil für mehrer 100Euro ersteigern?


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Ein bißchen mehr Toleranz würde manchen hier echt nicht schaden.



Das Problem zieht sich doch durch alle WoW Foren.. Die meisten "Flamer" können das Wort nichtmal schreiben, geschweige denn dessen Bedeutung erläutern.



> Nachdem ich den Gaul dann allerdings live in Bewegung gesehen hatte, war meine Euphorie schnell verflogen.



Ich find unter nem Menschen siehts ganz ok aus. Wenn man dann noch auf "langsam laufen" stellt find ich es gar richtig schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber auch hier wieder: Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. Das ja auch gut so.



> Gerade wollte ich vor die Tür eine rauchen gehen. Irgendwie haste mir das jetzt vermiest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Thema.. Ich geh für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. April 2010)

zarix schrieb:


> Warum 20 €uro bezahlen das mount wird für 10 k im handelschat vertickt.


Es verstößt schlicht und einfach gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen.
Außerdem wird das Mount davon nicht schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (23. April 2010)

zarix schrieb:


> Warum 20 €uro bezahlen das mount wird für 10 k im handelschat vertickt.



Wer kauft sich das Teil bitte für 20€ und verlangt dafür dann nur 10k? o.O


----------



## zarix (23. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Wer kauft sich das Teil bitte für 20€ und verlangt dafür dann nur 10k? o.O




Auf Frostwolf ist alles möglich.^^ Es ist nicht gelogen es wurde dort für 10k angeboten!


----------



## Bighorn (23. April 2010)

zarix schrieb:


> Warum 20 €uro bezahlen das mount wird für 10 k im handelschat vertickt.




Schlechtes Geschäft. Bei Goldverkäufer bekommt man ein mehrfaches an Geld für 20 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei mir auf dem Server wurde mit dem Pferd aber auch schon Werbung für eine Goldverkäufer-Seite gemacht.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (23. April 2010)

zarix schrieb:


> Auf Frostwolf ist alles möglich.^^ Es ist nicht gelogen es wurde dort für 10k angeboten!



Ist aber ein wenig dumm. Da wären die 20 Euro beim Goldchinesen besser angelegt. ^^


----------



## Epimetheus (23. April 2010)

Ist doch voller Blödsinn. Irgend ne Goldsellerseite auf Google gesucht und 10k kosten 28,99 Euro.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (23. April 2010)

Epimetheus schrieb:


> Ist doch voller Blödsinn. Irgend ne Goldsellerseite auf Google gesucht und 10k kosten 28,99 Euro.



also die spammer im handelschannel bieten 10k für 10 euro an ^^


----------



## Lari (23. April 2010)

Epimetheus schrieb:


> Ist doch voller Blödsinn. Irgend ne Goldsellerseite auf Google gesucht und 10k kosten 28,99 Euro.



Letztens bei uns 10k für 10Euro gesehen. Aber egal, solche Themen sind hier unerwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Wo wir ja wieder beim Thema Spielvorteil wären, wenn ich mir das so anschaue.


----------



## Lari (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wo wir ja wieder beim Thema Spielvorteil wären, wenn ich mir das so anschaue.



Jetzt fang nicht schon wieder damit an nur weil jemand das Mount for Gold verkauft hat. Das passiert in weniger als 1% der Fälle. Und ob Blizzard das duldet steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wo wir ja wieder beim Thema Spielvorteil wären, wenn ich mir das so anschaue.



Wo wir ja wieder beim Thema selbst schuld wären, wenn jemand diesen Vorteil nicht nutzt.


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Jetzt fang nicht schon wieder damit an nur weil jemand das Mount for Gold verkauft hat. Das passiert in weniger als 1% der Fälle. Und ob Blizzard das duldet steht noch in den Sternen.



Im Moment wird es geduldet. Und es ist ein Vorteil. Woher nimmst du die 1% ?


----------



## Bighorn (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wo wir ja wieder beim Thema Spielvorteil wären, wenn ich mir das so anschaue.




Aber eben nicht legal.

Wobei das Reittier ja (noch)kein Spielvorteil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Im Moment wird es geduldet. Und es ist ein Vorteil. Woher nimmst du die 1% ?



Es ist eine Schätzung, die darauf beruht, dass ich z.B. auf unserem Server noch keinen einzigen Spieler im Handels-Channel gesehen habe, der das Mount für Gold verkauft.
Und von Duldung kann man nicht reden, es gab lediglich noch keine Reaktion.

Den Vorteil musst du mir noch genau zeigen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Im Moment wird es geduldet.





> Hier noch einmal als Übersicht, was alles gegen _Ingame-Gold_ gehandelt werden darf und was nicht.
> 
> *Erlaubt:*
> TCG-Codes
> ...



forums.wow-europe.com - Thema: "Haustiershop-Pets in /2 verkaufen?!"


----------



## Chiary (23. April 2010)

Ich versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht.

Das Mount bringt, mal abgesehen davon das man 1 Mount mehr für den Erfolg hat, absolut keinen Vorteil.
Reit- & Flugmount in einem was nur einen Platz in den Leisten wegnimmt... kein Vorteil, habe ich per Macro auch bei den normalen Mounts nur einen Button belegt gehabt.

Wenns doch arg so schlimm ist das die Leute ein ITEM mehr haben für den Mounterfolg indem sie 20Euro bezahlt haben, was ist dann zum Henker mit den ganzen Leuten die sich CEs gekauft haben?
Ich hab, ist das nicht total fies, sowieso schonmal 3, nein halt, wegen dem BC Chaos sogar 4, Minipets mehr als jemand mit dem normalen Spiel.

Um das zu haben, habe ich aber im Laden auch ne ganze Ecke mehr Geld auf den Tisch gelegt.

Hätte ja jeder machen können, hat aber nicht jeder gemacht, hat sich aber irgendwie auch noch nie jemand drüber aufgeregt, wieso also diese riesige Welle jetzt beim Mount?


----------



## Lari (23. April 2010)

Danke aufgeraucht, dann gab es sogar schon eine Reaktion.


----------



## Nooner (23. April 2010)

Jetzt sind wir beim eigentlichen Punkt der Sache : Spielvorteil.
Viele scheinen den irgendwie nicht zu sehen oder aber ich täusche mich, deswegen stell ich die zwei Fragen die ich schon mal gestell habe, aber keine Antwort bekommen habe, nochmal:

Wo ist der Unterschied, ich ich mir von einem "Chinafarmer" Gold kaufe um mir im Spiel damit für meinen Main und meine Twinks ein Reittier zu kaufen oder gleich ein Reittier im Shop kaufe ?

Verkauft Blizz damit nicht indirekt Gold und die "Chinafarmer" nicht indirekt Reittiere ?

Danke für eine Reaktion.


----------



## PHazonphi (23. April 2010)

Ich habe mir das Mount auch gekauft. Weil es mir gefällt. Ich will damit nicht posen oder Ähnliches. Es passt einfach zu mir. 
(vielleicht hab ich auch nen kleinen Phazon-Fetisch, und das Teil sieht nunmal sehr Phazon-ähnlich aus^^)

Alle die hier oder irgendwo flamen wie "arm" das doch ist: Ich denke eher ihr seid arm weil ihr es euch nicht leisten könnt. Ich habe nämlich noch keinen getroffen dem das mount einfach nicht gefallen hat und der deswegen herumgeheult hätte.

Also bitte seid einfach ruhig...

P.S.: Ich finde es übrigens nicht so schön in Schattengestalt. Dachte mir auch dass das sicher toll aussieht und ein Freund hat dann mal extra auf Shadow umgespecct. Nur ist es so, dass der durchsichtige blaue Körper dann einfach nur ein durchsichtiger dunkelblauer Körper wird, da nur "feste" Objekte diesen Schattenschimmer bekommen, und das einzige "feste" an dem Pferd sind der Sattel und die Rüstung am Kopf. (Achtet mal auf den Schatten am Boden, dann seht ihr was ich meine.)

P.P.S.: Hey! Man hat einen Nachteil mit dem Mount! Wenn man auf dem reitet und von jemandem verfolgt wird, hat der es leichter einen zu finden, da man ja diese Sternenstaubspur hinter sich herzieht^^


----------



## Bighorn (23. April 2010)

Nooner schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied, ich ich mir von einem "Chinafarmer" Gold kaufe um mir im Spiel damit für meinen Main und meine Twinks ein Reittier zu kaufen oder gleich ein Reittier im Shop kaufe ?




Du machst Blizz nicht noch Arbeit weil sie dir den Account wieder herstellen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (23. April 2010)

Nooner schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied, ich ich mir von einem "Chinafarmer" Gold kaufe um mir im Spiel damit für meinen Main und meine Twinks ein Reittier zu kaufen oder gleich ein Reittier im Shop kaufe ?


Wenn du von China-Farmern Gold kaufst unterstützt du im gleichen Atemzug Botting sowie Account-Phishing. Denn so kommen sie an ihr Gold und beeinflussen das Spielerlebnis anderer Spieler.



> Verkauft Blizz damit nicht indirekt Gold und die "Chinafarmer" nicht indirekt Reittiere ?
> 
> Danke für eine Reaktion.



Da der Handel von dem Reittier nicht erlaubt ist eigentlich nein. Das ist in etwa das gleiche wie Powerleveling. Blizzard kann nicht verhindern, dass abseits der Spielserver Gelder fliessen für ingame Dienstleistungen und/oder eben das Mount.


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Nooner schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied, ich ich mir von einem "Chinafarmer" Gold kaufe um mir im Spiel damit für meinen Main und meine Twinks ein Reittier zu kaufen oder gleich ein Reittier im Shop kaufe ?



Das ist erstmal ein Preisunterschied. Ausgehend von Vollbesetzung eines Servers mit 10 Chars komm ich auf Gesamtgoldkosten von
1g / Reitmount + 50g pro Flugmount (jeweils die langsame Version) = 510g
Da sind die 20 Euro schon einiges mehr (den aktuellen illegalen Goldkurs laut Google als Basis nehmend)

Selbst bei epischen Mounts siehts nicht viel anders aus (10g Bodenmound + 100g Flugmount = 1100g)

Natürlich kann man da jetzt reinkonstruieren, dass das indirekter Goldverkauf ist, aber persönlich finde ich das schon seeeeeeehr weit hergeholt. 
Wie oben jemand schrieb: Was ist mit den Collectors Editions? Da regt sich doch auch keiner über einen "konstruierten" Goldverkauf auf, nur weil da jeweils das Pet dabei ist.. Was genau ist hier also der Unterschied, dass das zu so einer Aufregung führt?


----------



## Anemsis (23. April 2010)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass nur die Leute flamen die sichs net leisten können o.ä.?
> Ich flame euch, weil das Ding total hässlich, peinlich und kitschig ist und ihr DAFÜR 20Euro geblecht habt.
> Glaub mir, die Deutschen sind nicht die einzigen, erweitere bitte mal deinen Horizont.
> 
> ...



Ach herrlich, mit diesem Kommentar disqualifizierst Du Dich schon selbst. Es ist soviel Subjektivität daran, es wundert mich, dass Dir das nicht selber auffällt.

Nur mal ein Beispiel, vielleicht ist das einfacher zu verstehen. Ich finde den Fiat Multipla hässlich, das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung. Trotzdem würde ich nicht auf die Leute mit dem Finger zeigen, die sich für dieses Fahrzeug entschieden haben. Eine Aussage zu tätigen, dass diejenigen eben mit den Konsequenzen zu leben haben, nur weil sie sich für etwas entschieden haben, was andere weder schädigt noch berühren sollte, ist unterste Schublade und zeugt nur von deutlich verminderter Intelligenz.

Um es nochmal klar zu sagen, es ist scheiß egal, wofür jemand sein Geld ausgibt, er hat es verdient, ihm gehört es, er kann damit machen, was er will. Äußerungen, wie 20 Euro sind nicht viel, sind genauso unnütz, wie andere, die sagen, was sie für schöne Sachen dafür gekauft hätten. Keiner, der monatlich 13 Euro für dieses Spiel ausgibt, sollte sich anmaßen, andere für den Kauf eines Mounts im WoW-Shop zu verurteilen. Und ob man dieses Ding persönlich als hässlich empfindet, rechtfertigt es noch lange keine verbalen Attacken gegen diesen Spieler.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. April 2010)

Nooner schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied, ich ich mir von einem "Chinafarmer" Gold kaufe um mir im Spiel damit für meinen Main und meine Twinks ein Reittier zu kaufen oder gleich ein Reittier im Shop kaufe ?


Was für Mounts holst du dir ingame, die einen Gegenwert von 20 Euro hätten bzw. ~ 15-20k Gold?
Mein Twink hat stolze 90 Silber gezahlt für den kleinen Kodo.


----------



## Nooner (23. April 2010)

Natürlich kann man da jetzt reinkonstruieren, dass das indirekter Goldverkauf ist, aber persönlich finde ich das schon seeeeeeehr weit hergeholt. 
Wie oben jemand schrieb: Was ist mit den Collectors Editions? Da regt sich doch auch keiner über einen "konstruierten" Goldverkauf auf, nur weil da jeweils das Pet dabei ist.. Was genau ist hier also der Unterschied, dass das zu so einer Aufregung führt?
[/quote]

Ok, ist natürlich richtig, durch die Collectors-Edition und auch durchs Kartenspiel sind schon Inhalte von aussen gekommen, die durch reales Geld erworben wurden, somit besteht da kein großer Unterschied.
Aber ein ungutes Gefühl habe ich bei der Sache irgendwie doch, und da gehts nicht um Geschmack oder wofür jemand sein Geld ausgibt, das geht mich nicht nur nix an, es interessiertmich auch nicht.
Ist es aber nicht auch so das im laufe der Zeit eine andere Geschäftsphilosophie eingetreten ist. Hieß es nicht mal das es Sachen wie Charaktertransfer, der Wechsel von PvP-Servern auf PvE-Server, das kaufen von Spielinhalten (Haus- und Reittiere waren da mit eingeschlossen) komplett und für alle Zeit ausgeschlossen sind, gerade weil man sich von F2P Spielen abgrenzen wollte und auch direkt damit Werbung betrieben hat ?


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Anemsis schrieb:


> Ich finde den Fiat Multipla hässlich, das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung. Trotzdem würde ich nicht auf die Leute mit dem Finger zeigen, die sich für dieses Fahrzeug entschieden haben.



Wobei in dem Fall finde ich die Reaktion durchaus gerechtfertigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Ernst: Stimme dir in dem restlichen Beitrag absolut zu. Das Problem ist hier wieder mal fehlende Toleranz. Zumindest gehe ich doch erstmal davon aus, dass jeder der sich das Ding geholt hat, sich Gedanken dazu gemacht hat, warum er das Mount will. Jeder wird also irgendeinen persönlichen, für ihn/sie absolut plausiblen Grund haben, warum er das Mount haben möchte und bereit ist 20 Euro dafür zu zahlen. Jemanden dafür Ingame zu flamen ist daher nicht nur unnötig, sondern absolut intolerant und zeugt nicht unbedingt von geistiger Reife.


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Ist im Grunde ja sinnlos weiter darüber zu diskutieren. Denn sobald man etwas dagegen sagt wird man ja wieder als ein Unmensch dargestellt. Als Flamer, Pessimist und was weiss ich noch Alles. Man darf ja schon garnichts mehr dagegen sagen. Dann kommen wieder die ganzen "Heul doch!" Kommentare und "Man kann sich auch über alles aufregen Nerd!" Kommentare.

Was ziemlich schade ist, da so eine ernsthafte Diskussion von vorneherein unterbunden wird. Habe es in vergangenen Threads schon versucht, aber nein, kein Erfolg. Da wird dann lieber der geflamet der Kritik übt, anstatt das man Argumente sachlich austauscht. Und das sieht man in diesem Thread auch wieder sehr deutlich.

Ob einem das Mount gefällt oder nicht ist prinzipell egal. Das muss jeder selber wissen. Darüber gibt es kein Grund zu streiten. Es bringt auch keinen "richtigen" Vorteil mit Ausnahme des Goldes, was aber scheinbar nicht legal ist, wie ich gelesen habe. Es spricht auch nichts dagegen, dass sich Leute die Dinger kaufen. Klar, es wird angeboten, es gefällt, also kauf ich es mir auch. Wieso denn auch nicht ? Das kann man wirklich keinem zum Vorwurf machen.

-Ich weiss ich werde diesen Part bereuen-

Das Einzige was mich stört, ist das es das Item schlicht weg nur durch Geld gibt. Das sich jemand der das Geld für sowas nicht so locker dieses Mount nie holen können wird. Das nun der Geldbeutel entscheidet, wer die schönsten Mounts hat. Und was mich am Meisten stört, ist, dass die Leute, die eben das als Ungerecht empfinden als Neider oder Arbeitslose bezeichnet werden.

Das wiederrum ist der negative Nebeneffekt von dem Shopkram. Es spaltet mal wieder die Leute auseinander was sehr schade ist. Und allein das es 2 und mehr Threads zu dem Thema gibt und dieser hier über 30 Seiten hat, bestätigt es doch, dass es eben sehr wohl einige stört. Und das ist genau der Punkt. Hätte es das Mount einfach so gegeben Ingame, wäre alles Prima, dann gäbe es die Diskussionen gar nicht. Der Spalt wäre nicht entstanden. Nur hätte das eben kein Geld gebracht.


----------



## zarix (23. April 2010)

PHazonphi schrieb:


> Alle die hier oder irgendwo flamen wie "arm" das doch ist: Ich denke eher ihr seid arm weil ihr es euch nicht leisten könnt. Ich habe nämlich noch keinen getroffen dem das mount einfach nicht gefallen hat und der deswegen herumgeheult hätte.




Die meisten beschwähren sich das solch ein Stylisches Item nur durch Geld zu erlangen ist und nicht durch Spielerisches können.
 Naja Spielerissches können was evtl verlangt werden könnte ist 10 k gold zu farmen und einen Netten Verkäufer auf Frostwolf finden. ^^

Item Shop ist nur eine kleine Geld anlage von Blizz . 

Theoretisch könnte Blizz auch solche items Ingame für Gold Verkaufen. Was eigentlich das beste und logischste währe. Nur Blizz weiß das es genug leute gibt die so Dumm sind und für ein Paar Pixel 20 € ausgeben .


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Nooner schrieb:


> Ist es aber nicht auch so das im laufe der Zeit eine andere Geschäftsphilosophie eingetreten ist. Hieß es nicht mal das es Sachen wie Charaktertransfer, der Wechsel von PvP-Servern auf PvE-Server, das kaufen von Spielinhalten (Haus- und Reittiere waren da mit eingeschlossen) komplett und für alle Zeit ausgeschlossen sind, gerade weil man sich von F2P Spielen abgrenzen wollte und auch direkt damit Werbung betrieben hat ?



Zeiten ändern sich. Sein wir doch mal ehrlich: Es hat keiner der damaligen Blizz Mitarbeiter damit gerechnet, dass WoW _so_ erfolgreich wird und vor allem nicht so lange. Aussagen, die vor 5 Jahren gemacht worden sind, können IMHO daher keine Gültigkeit mehr haben oder müssen im heutigen Kontext neu/anders bewertet werden. Zu Guter Letzt darf man nicht vergessen, dass diese Aussagen getätigt worden _bevor_ Blizzard unter die Activision Fahne gezogen wurde, so dass hier sowieso eine Umbewertung stattfindet.

Generell bin ich auf dem Standpunkt: Solange keine Inhalte verkauft werden, die mir MUST HAVE präsentiert werden, wie zum Beispiel Instanzzugänge, Ingame Gold oder gar Items die nicht ausschleisslich der optischen Verschönerung dienen ist mir das vollkommen egal. Würde mich auch nicht stören, wenn man sich für Twinks einzelne Level oder erhöhte EP kaufen könnte. Kaufen würd ich die zwar nicht, aber mich würds auch nicht stören.


----------



## Chiary (23. April 2010)

Für einen Fullquote mit simplem /sing unter das Posting von Langsuir werde ich gesteinigt oder?


----------



## Lari (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ist im Grunde ja sinnlos weiter darüber zu diskutieren. Denn sobald man etwas dagegen sagt wird man ja wieder als ein Unmensch dargestellt. Als Flamer, Pessimist und was weiss ich noch Alles. Man darf ja schon garnichts mehr dagegen sagen. Dann kommen wieder die ganzen "Heul doch!" Kommentare und "Man kann sich auch über alles aufregen Nerd!" Kommentare.
> 
> Was ziemlich schade ist, da so eine ernsthafte Diskussion von vorneherein unterbunden wird. Habe es in vergangenen Threads schon versucht, aber nein, kein Erfolg. Da wird dann lieber der geflamet der Kritik übt, anstatt das man Argumente sachlich austauscht. Und das sieht man in diesem Thread auch wieder sehr deutlich.


Komm mal von deinem Ross runter, wir haben dich gerade argumentativ widerlegt und du fährst dann hier wieder die Emo-Schiene.
Und nein, dieses Mount spaltet nicht arm und reich, sondern reif und unreif.


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Komm mal von deinem Ross runter, wir haben dich gerade argumentativ widerlegt und du fährst dann hier wieder die Emo-Schiene.
> Und nein, dieses Mount spaltet nicht arm und reich, sondern reif und unreif.



Genau das meine ich.

Das mit den Flames war im übrigen auf den anderen Thread bezogen. Les nochmal genauer.


----------



## Nooner (23. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Komm mal von deinem Ross runter, wir haben dich gerade argumentativ widerlegt und du fährst dann hier wieder die Emo-Schiene.
> Und nein, dieses Mount spaltet nicht arm und reich, sondern reif und unreif.



Und was ist nun rief und was unreif ?
Wenn man es kauft oder wen man es nicht kauft und wieso ?


----------



## Chiary (23. April 2010)

UiUiUiUi Lari, die Reif oder Unreif Aussage kann man auch sehr leicht falsch verstehen wenn man das will.

<--- ist dann wohl unreif, denn ich hab das Mount.
Bloss hab ichs nicht gekauft sondern es war Abends, als ich mich nach Feierabend an den PC setzte, in der Post ( und wäre es das nicht gewesen hätte ich es mir wohl gekauft, weil ich die Optik sehr angenehm finde )


----------



## Lari (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wo wir ja wieder beim Thema Spielvorteil wären, wenn ich mir das so anschaue.






Lari schrieb:


> Jetzt fang nicht schon wieder damit an nur weil jemand das Mount for Gold verkauft hat. Das passiert in weniger als 1% der Fälle. Und ob Blizzard das duldet steht noch in den Sternen.






Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Im Moment wird es geduldet. Und es ist ein Vorteil. Woher nimmst du die 1% ?






Bighorn schrieb:


> Aber eben nicht legal.
> 
> Wobei das Reittier ja (noch)kein Spielvorteil ist
> 
> ...






Lari schrieb:


> Es ist eine Schätzung, die darauf beruht, dass ich z.B. auf unserem Server noch keinen einzigen Spieler im Handels-Channel gesehen habe, der das Mount für Gold verkauft.
> Und von Duldung kann man nicht reden, es gab lediglich noch keine Reaktion.
> 
> Den Vorteil musst du mir noch genau zeigen.






aufgeraucht schrieb:


> forums.wow-europe.com - Thema: "Haustiershop-Pets in /2 verkaufen?!"






Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ist im Grunde ja sinnlos weiter darüber zu diskutieren. Denn sobald man etwas dagegen sagt wird man ja wieder als ein Unmensch dargestellt. Als Flamer, Pessimist und was weiss ich noch Alles. Man darf ja schon garnichts mehr dagegen sagen. Dann kommen wieder die ganzen "Heul doch!" Kommentare und "Man kann sich auch über alles aufregen Nerd!" Kommentare.
> 
> Was ziemlich schade ist, da so eine ernsthafte Diskussion von vorneherein unterbunden wird. Habe es in vergangenen Threads schon versucht, aber nein, kein Erfolg. Da wird dann lieber der geflamet der Kritik übt, anstatt das man Argumente sachlich austauscht. Und das sieht man in diesem Thread auch wieder sehr deutlich.



Auja, da wurdest du ja richtig hart geflamed und als Unmensch dargestellt.

@ reif/unreif: 
Reif ist in meinen Augen:
- kauft sich das Mount, weil es ihm gefällt
- kauft sich nicht das Mount, weil es ihm nicht gefällt, lässt aber die Käufer in Ruhe

Unreif in meinen Augen:
- ololol Itemshop, die WoW geht unter
- wie? Mount gekauft? GIMP!!11elfelf


----------



## PHazonphi (23. April 2010)

Nooner schrieb:


> Und was ist nun rief und was unreif ?
> Wenn man es kauft oder wen man es nicht kauft und wieso ?



Reif: Leute die es akzeptieren, oder Leute die es nicht aktzeptieren, aber den Mund halten oder doch sinnvolle Beiträge schreiben wie z.B. Maneleus01

Unreif: "ololol du kackboon gibst 20&#8364; für den shice aus!!!"


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Auja, da wurdest du ja richtig hart geflamed und als Unmensch dargestellt.
> 
> @ reif/unreif: ein Moment
> 
> ...



Du verstehst es nicht oder, ich bezog mich auf den anderen Thread. Du tust im übrigen GENAU das was ich in meinem längeren Post geschrieben habe. Merkst du das überhaupt noch ? Anscheinend nicht. Ich habe einen längeren Post geschrieben und anstatt drauf einzugehen schreist du:

"Der schonwieder mit seiner Emo-Schiene!"

Was genau soll ich davon bitte halten ?


----------



## zarix (23. April 2010)

Ich hoffe nicht das Wow mit dem Item Shop dafür sorgt .Das es in neuen anderen mmorpgs ein Item Shop geben wird. Logisch währe es ja . Weil man bei wow ja sehen kann das leute wirklich so Blöd sind und dafür Geld / GOld ausgeben.

Star Wars Online Pinkes Lichtschwert mit Dildo Griff 30 € . Neu im Lucas Art Shop. 

Kack BLizz.. Das Spiel ist so gut und durch Geld geilheit so einen Wirbel zu machen in der Wow Szene ist asi. 

Wenn Blizz nach 5 Jahren den leuten mal einen Gefallen zu tun sollten sie die Monatlichen Gebühren kürzen.
Ach ich vergass es geht ja um Geld .


----------



## Natar (23. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal wissen wer von dan ganzen Motzern raucht, öfter mal zu viel Alkohol trinkt oder ähnliches. Für mich ist genau das Geldverschwendung, trotzdem hänge ich nicht jedem Raucher in den Ohren und beleidige ihn dazu noch.



was du hier versuchst, ist eine eristische täuschung ( :> Pepe). Wenn du als vergleich 20 Euro Aufpreis auf einer Packung Kippen mit Bild von Pamelas ****** bringen würdest, dann ok. 



> Du findest das Mount häßlich? Dann kauf es dir nicht,


 
wird auch nicht passieren



> akzeptiere aber auch, dass es Leute gibt die einen anderen Geschmack haben.



und insofern wie hühner auf eine solche masche aufspringen? den grundzahlern nur die gleich langweiligen styles vor die füsse werfen, wobei spezielle mounts in keinem halbwegs passablen aufwand-ertragsverhältniss stehen? ich meine lk hc, jeder der da dran ist merkt, dass 95 % der spieler den auch mit 30 % niemals down bekommen.

Nachfrage --> Angebot, Nachfrage --> Angebot



> Du findest es grausam, dass man einem Konzern der nur Profit machen will Geld in den Rachen wirft? Dann darfst du nichts mehr kaufen, denn kein Konzern ist eine Wohlfahrt.



wie schön, dass wir beide wissen, dass es der ehemalige blizzard-konzern dies auch ganz gut auf eine andere art und weise zustande gebracht hat



> Und jetzt als Moderator: Die Beleidigungen und Provokationen haben jetzt ein Ende. Es geht hier im ein Pixelpferd, kein Grund deswegen irgendwen anzugreifen.



auf die erklärungsversuche der gegner kommen doch nur "Ihr seid nur neidisch, weil ich 20 euro beiseite habe"-argumente kommen. 

mal unter uns, wer auch nur annähernd auf den gedanken kommt, die 20 euro aufzutreiben wäre für den grossteil der kritiker auch nur das geringste hinderniss, hehe, respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Zu Guter Letzt darf man nicht vergessen, dass diese Aussagen getätigt worden _bevor_ Blizzard unter die Activision Fahne gezogen wurde, so dass hier sowieso eine Umbewertung stattfindet.



Also kann man das ganz ähnlich auch auf die aktuellen bluepost-äusserungen zu diesem thema projezieren?


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das Einzige was mich stört, ist das es das Item schlicht weg nur durch Geld gibt. Das sich jemand der das Geld für sowas nicht so locker dieses Mount nie holen können wird. Das nun der Geldbeutel entscheidet, wer die schönsten Mounts hat. Und was mich am Meisten stört, ist, dass die Leute, die eben das als Ungerecht empfinden als Neider oder Arbeitslose bezeichnet werden.



Schauen wir uns dazu das umgekehrte Beispiel an: Nehmen wir ein Item, was sich nur durch ewig langes Gefarme (z.B. Netherschwingendrache) oder sehr schwierig (ICC Drache) erhalten lässt. Ist es nun umgekehrt nicht genauso "unfair", dass so ein Item nur von jemandem erlangt werden kann, der die nötige Zeit oder den entsprechenden Rückhalt einer Gilde / Stammgruppe hat?
Und sein wir ehrlich dieses "unfair" Empfinden ist letztlich nunmal ein Ausdruck von Neid. Egal in welcher Richtung. Das ist in dem Sinne keine Beleidigung, weil Neid nunmal ein Gefühl ist, was typisch menschlich ist. Schaut man sich mal um ist Neid in der Tierwelt nur bei Menschen und Menschenaffen nachweisbar. 

Was das mit arbeitslos zu tun hat, geht mir bei all diesen Diskussionen niemals in den Kopf. Durfte mir auch schon öfter anhören, dass ich wohl Hartz IV'ler wäre, weil ich es zeitlich hinbekomme RL und WOW unter einen Hut zu bekommen und trotzdem 2 raidaktive, 1 raidfähigen und 4 weitere Chars auf 80 habe. Allerdings kenne ich keinen Hartz IV'ler mit >=170 Stunden bezahlter Arbeitszeit im Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es entscheidet übrigens nicht der Geldbeutel wer die schönsten Mounts hat, sondern das Auge des Betrachters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht oder, ich bezog mich auf den anderen Thread. Du tust im übrigen GENAU das was ich in meinem längeren Post geschrieben habe. Merkst du das überhaupt noch ? Anscheinend nicht. Ich habe einen längeren Post geschrieben und anstatt drauf einzugehen schreist du:
> 
> "Der schonwieder mit seiner Emo-Schiene!"
> 
> Was genau soll ich davon bitte halten ?



Jedes mal, wenn dir jemand widerspricht, selbst im ruhigen Ton und vor allen Dingen mit Argumenten/Belegen, dann fängst du an zu erzählen, dass dich niemand versteht. Wie wir dich flamen und was sonst noch. Der Post oben ist ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür, in chronologischer Abfolge der Posts.
Kurzfassung:
Du: Ja, das ist aber so, hatte ich ja gesagt.
Wir: Nein, ist es nicht, guck hier, schau da und guck mal hier.
Du: Mit euch kann man nicht reden.


----------



## dkfetzer (23. April 2010)

also ich find das pferd schick, zwar nix sooo neues aber trotzdem schön
würds mir vielleicht auch kaufen,auch wenn ich 20Euro zu viel finde, aber ich mach grad ne WoW- Pause also wird des wohl immo nichts.


----------



## Chiary (23. April 2010)

@ Meneleus01,

um mal auf den Part von dem Du glaubst das Du ihn bereuen wirst kurz einzugehen.

20Euro sind für manche Menschen sowas wie Spielgeld. Andere leben davon fast n halbe Woche.

Für Erstere ist das Mount kein Problem, Spielerei und hat aber auch keine wirkliche Bedeutung.

Für diejenigen bei denen 20 Euro wirklich richtig weh tun ist das Mount aber nicht unerreichbar.
Es gibt Geburtstage, Weihnachten, Ostern usw usw usw.
Oder man spart, und seien es 50 Cent im Monat.

Irgendwann hat man das Geld zusammen und glaube mir, wenn man sich dann dieses Mount zulegt hat man eine ganz andere Einstellung und eine völlig andere Wertschätzung diesem Ingameitem gegenüber.


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Jedes mal, wenn dir jemand widerspricht, selbst im ruhigen Ton und vor allen Dingen mit Argumenten/Belegen, dann fängst du an zu erzählen, dass dich niemand versteht. Wie wir dich flamen und was sonst noch. Der Post oben ist ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür, in chronologischer Abfolge der Posts.
> Kurzfassung:
> Du: Ja, das ist aber so, hatte ich ja gesagt.
> Wir: Nein, ist es nicht, guck hier, schau da und guck mal hier.
> Du: Mit euch kann man nicht reden.



Das wird mir an dieser Stelle zu dämlich. Man kann sich Watte in die Ohren stopfen, sich ein Tuch um die Augen binden und die Hand vor den Mund halten. Man kann weiterhin an der eigentlichen Diskussion vorbeireden und wieder versuchen eine Person ins Lächerliche zu ziehen, oder man bringt es endlich mal zu standen eine richtige Diskussion über das Thema zu führen und nicht über die Personen die etwas dagegen sagen.

Aber das scheinst du als reifer und gebildeter Mensch -wovon ich mal ausgehe das du ein solcher bist- nicht zu verstehen. Wovon ich ziemlich enttäuscht bin. Es geht mir nicht darum, was du oder andere von mir halten. Ich bin hier nicht Diskussionsthema. Ich habe hier nur meine Meinung kund getan. Ich habe auch geschrieben, dass ich sowiso wieder mit Kommentaren wie die deinen abgespeist werde.

Ich zitiere: "Komm mal von deinem Ross runter und fahr nicht so eine Emo-Schiene".

Es ist also genau das passiert was ich in meinem Post geschrieben habe. Anstatt näher auf den Inhalt einzugehen, ignorierst du diesen vollkommen und versuchst stattdessen die Person ins Lächerliche zu ziehen, indem du behauptest, ich wäre nicht in der Lage eine Diskussion zu führen, da ich immer behaupten würde die anderen verstehen mich nicht. Du verbreitest weiterhin irgendwelche Behauptungen über mich und redest am Thema vorbei.

Als: Bleib beim Thema und kritisier nicht ständig meine Person, dafür gibts eine PM Funktion. Da können wir uns gerne unterhalten.


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> Also kann man das ganz ähnlich auch auf die aktuellen bluepost-äusserungen zu diesem thema projezieren?



Ich sehe hier 2 potenzielle Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten (aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht gesehen ist gewinnmaximierung das einzieg Ziel eines Unternehmens)
1. WoW bleibt bei den Monatsgebühren und holt sich über den den Itemshop mit Gimmicks ohne spielerischen Vorteil zusätzliche Gelder
--> Unwahrscheinlich, weil früher oder später das WoW Pferd totgeritten ist. Die Grafikengine beispielsweise kannst du gar nicht einfach austauschen, weil du früher oder später dann Leute mit schwächeren Rechnern ausschliesst, die dann nicht ganz zu unrecht mosern. Irgendwann ist aber die Grafikengine so überholt, dass sie sich auch mit noch so vielen Flicken nicht mehr auf aktueller Hardware verwenden lässt

2. WoW wechselt in den F2P Modus, holt sich die Kosten dann aber über einen "vollständigen" Itemshop wieder rein.
--> Schon eher wahrscheinlich. Die Serverlandschaft kann dann entsprechend der verbleibenden Nutzer zusammengekürzt werden, so dass ein langsames Abschalten des Systems die Folge ist. Parallel dazu hat man natürlich das Next Gen MMORPG in der Schublade...

So oder so kann auch ein Bluepost nur die jetzige Situation und Einschätzung widergeben. Wie das in 1-2 Jahren aussieht, KANN ein CM genausowenig wissen, wie wir Spieler oder die Geschäftsführung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. April 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> <--- ist dann wohl unreif, denn ich hab das Mount.


Ich denke, Lari meint eher die zum Teil unqualifizierte und niveaufreie Diskussion darum.
Ich les da eher raus "Leben und leben lassen. Wer will, der kauft es sich, wer nicht will, lässt es."


----------



## zarix (23. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ich würde mich Schämen wenn ich meinen freunden erzählen würde das ich 20€ für ein Paar Pixel ausgegen Hätte. Dann noch Wow. Undercover Nerd ftw .  Wer sich nicht Schämt ist entweder in einer Sozialen alters Gruppe eingeteilt oder er ist ein voll Nerd dem keine nerd Flames was anhaben können^^ . Das kann man keinen erzählen^^.


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es ist also genau das passiert was ich in meinem Post geschrieben habe. Anstatt näher auf den Inhalt einzugehen



Dann geh doch einfach mal mit gutem Beispiel voran und geh auf die Beiträge ein, die sich konkret inhaltlich mit dem deinigen Auseinandergesetzt haben. 
Oder etwas schärfer formuliert: Bei allem kommentieren anderer nicht vergessen, dass auch vor der eigenen Haustür gekehrt werden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zarix (23. April 2010)

Als wenn man die Seiten Anzahl in diesen Thema sich anschaut. Zeigts wie lächerlich das ist. 1 Item löst so ein Hype aus .  
Ps Pinkeslichtschwert mit Deflin artigen Dildo Griff Für 30 € im Lucas Arts shop . Demnächst nach dem Star wars Online veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## Chiary (23. April 2010)

HuHu aufgeraucht,

wollte damit auch nur ausdrücken in welche Richtung man das Ganze falsch verstehen kann ( oder will wenn man denn will ).

Ich für meinen Teil gehe Arbeiten, ernähre eine 4köpfige Familie, spiele mit meinen Kindern und habe meine Hobbys und wenn Eines davon es erforderlich mach 20 Euro auszugeben, nicht weil ich es muss, sondern weil ich es will, dann tue ich das, wenn ich will.
Wenn nicht, dann lasse ich es.

Ober eben wie in meinem Fall, es wurden 20 Euro ausgegeben weil mein Mann ganz genau wusste, der Style wird mir gefallen, ich werd mich drüber freuen und somit wars ein nettes Geschenk mal ausser der Reihe, einfach so, zum Freude machen.


----------



## asszudemi (23. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Jeder Gimp rennt damit rum.. dabei ist das eigentlich recht hässlich. Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..
> 
> Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön



dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (23. April 2010)

@ Meneleus:
Du bist doch nicht auf uns eingegangen sondern hast erstmal uns als Flamer dargestellt, die dich so böse behandeln und überhaupt nicht verstehen wollen. Wir haben dich *widerlegt mit Fakten* und du hast nicht mehr reagiert.

Im übrigen ist "Emo" keine Beleidigung.


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

zarix schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ich würde mich Schämen wenn ich meinen freunden erzählen würde das ich 20€ für ein Paar Pixel ausgegen Hätte. Dann noch Wow. Undercover Nerd ftw . Wer sich nicht Schämt ist entweder in einer Sozialen alters Gruppe eingeteilt oder er ist ein voll Nerd dem keine nerd Flames was anhaben können^^ . Das kann man keinen erzählen^^.



Warum schämen? Der eine sammelt virtuelle Pixel in Form von Mounts, der andere sammelt reale Pixel in Form von Bildern und der dritte hat wieder ein ganz anders Hobby. Fakt ist doch, dass ein Hobby normalerweise die Definition hat, dass es dem jeweiligen Hobbybetreiber gefallen muss. Wie viel Energie (oder am Mountbeispiel Geld, was das Resultat von (Arbeits-)energie ist) man da reinsteckt, kann man doch jedem selbst überlassen.
Ich glaube eher, dass ich mir Gedanken um mein Umfeld machen würde, wenn ich nicht offen über meine Hobbys reden könnte. Wie gesagt: Zweithobby Funktionsmodellbau.. Da schliess ich mich auch gern mal nen ganzes Wochenende im Keller ein um irgendwas zu drexeln, zu drehen oder was auch immer. Muss ich mich dafür nun schämen?

Der Beitrag von aufgeraucht trifft es hier am besten:


aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich les da eher raus "Leben und leben lassen. Wer will, der kauft es sich, wer nicht will, lässt es."



Genau das ist es letztlich. So wie ich keinen diskreditiere der 12 Stunden am Tag zockt, mag ich auch die Freiheit haben 20 Euro für nen paar Pixel ausgeben zu dürfen, die ich fast jeden Abend ansehen und mich dran erfreuen kann oder 1000 Euro für ne Drehbank mit der ich mich dann 24 Stunden im Keller verbarrikadiere um endlich diesen verflixten Propeller im Masstab 1:10 aus Messing drehen zu können.


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Schauen wir uns dazu das umgekehrte Beispiel an: Nehmen wir ein Item, was sich nur durch ewig langes Gefarme (z.B. Netherschwingendrache) oder sehr schwierig (ICC Drache) erhalten lässt. Ist es nun umgekehrt nicht genauso "unfair", dass so ein Item nur von jemandem erlangt werden kann, der die nötige Zeit oder den entsprechenden Rückhalt einer Gilde / Stammgruppe hat?
> Und sein wir ehrlich dieses "unfair" Empfinden ist letztlich nunmal ein Ausdruck von Neid. Egal in welcher Richtung. Das ist in dem Sinne keine Beleidigung, weil Neid nunmal ein Gefühl ist, was typisch menschlich ist. Schaut man sich mal um ist Neid in der Tierwelt nur bei Menschen und Menschenaffen nachweisbar.
> 
> Was das mit arbeitslos zu tun hat, geht mir bei all diesen Diskussionen niemals in den Kopf. Durfte mir auch schon öfter anhören, dass ich wohl Hartz IV'ler wäre, weil ich es zeitlich hinbekomme RL und WOW unter einen Hut zu bekommen und trotzdem 2 raidaktive, 1 raidfähigen und 4 weitere Chars auf 80 habe. Allerdings kenne ich keinen Hartz IV'ler mit >=170 Stunden bezahlter Arbeitszeit im Monat
> ...




Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht. Es ist logischer Weise unfairer gegenüber denen die weniger Zeit haben. Man könnte es aber auch so drehen: Ist es nicht unfair für die, die mehr Zeit investieren, wenn andere das Mount für einen Mausklick bekommen ? Du siehst, hier kommen wir an einen Punkt, der stark von der persönlichen Sichtweise bestimmt wird. Wir kommen da wieder zu der Casual/Vielspieler Diskussion.

Eine Diskussion, die eigentlich nur aus verschiedenen Ansichten besteht. Das Spiel wird von Leuten quer durch die Bevölkerung gespielt. Da hat jeder andere Wünsche und Anforderungen. Es allen Recht zu machen => Vollkommen unmöglich. Man kann sich für härteren Content aussprechen, man kann das Gegenteil tun.

Keines von Beiden ist der richtige Weg. Den richtigen Weg gibt es nicht. Den das Spiel ist genau das, was es für den einzelnen Kunden ausmacht. Man kann das nicht einfach so zusammenfassen und sagen: So und so ist es besser und so ist es falsch.

Am Ende entscheidet dann, welche Meinung sich beim Großteil der Spieler durchsetzt und diese Meinung wird dann versucht umzusetzen um den größtmöglichen Gewinn zu erzielen. Eine ganz logische Sache. Für 1% entwirft man kein Spiel.

WoW hat monatliche Gebühren. Durch diese Gebühren erhalte ich die Erlaubnis die Welt zu betreten und in ihr zu spielen. Was ich dann wiederrum daraus mache, ist jedem seine Sache. Man kann 10 Stunden am Tag spielen oder nur 2. Das lieg bei jedem selbst. Man kann sich dann dafür aussprechen ob es leichter sein sollte oder nicht, man muss das Spiel aber dennoch so nehmen wie es ist. Und daraus so viel machen, wie man für richtig hält.

Jeder hat die gleichen Chancen. Wenn man nur möchte. Und ja, sicher ist das "unfair" für einen mit Familie etc. Aber ist es das auch wirklich ? Ich meine, sind es nicht die Casuals die oft die Hardcorespieler als Leute ohne Rl bezeichnen ? Sind es nicht eben jene, die sich darüber aufregen sie würden nicht alles sehen ? Sind es nicht eben jene ?

Ich frage mich dann: Wem ist da das Spiel wirklich wichtiger ? Sind es nicht eben jene Casuals die sich erst recht über das Spiel beschweren ? Sind es nicht jene die sich beschweren wenn sie das blöde Mount nicht besitzen ? Warum bezeichnen dann jene Spieler andere als Neider ?

Das habe ich nie verstanden.

Wenn es das Mount Ingame geben würde hätte JEDER die gleiche Chance. Und was jeder daraus macht ist jedem seine Sache. Ich beschwere mich nicht wenn ich nicht Alles sehe. Warum ? Ich bin stolz darauf ein super Schüler zu sein und einen überdurchschnittlich guten Notendurchschnitt zu haben. Ich bin froh das ich viele Freunde habe und ein tolles Leben führe. Da ist es mir egal wieviel ich im Spiel sehe.

Und einem wahren Casual sollte es genau so egal sein. Denn eben jenem Casual ist sein Leben wichtiger als ein Vorankommen im Spiel!


----------



## zarix (23. April 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> HuHu aufgeraucht,
> 
> wollte damit auch nur ausdrücken in welche Richtung man das Ganze falsch verstehen kann ( oder will wenn man denn will ).
> 
> ...




Hörmal es gibt ein viel Stylerisches mount als im Verglich zum Himmelsross. 

Den Spektral Tiger. Da du arbeiten gehst und auf Style stehst. Dann Kauf dir doch den SPektral Tiger code bei Ebay . Kostet ja nur 730 €   

http://cgi.ebay.de/WoW-LOOT-Spektraltiger-Spektral-Tiger-NEU-unbenutzt_W0QQitemZ230454179060QQcmdZViewItemQQptZOnlinespiele?hash=item35a823b4f4


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. April 2010)

Jojo lassen wir mal die "Wir haben halt die Kohle und geben sie gerne aus" in Ruhe.
In 6-12 Monaten sind sowieso 8 weitere Mounts im Shop, 15Pets extra, Zugang zu aktuellen Contest gibts nur mit einer "Im wirbelnden Nether gefundenen und jetzt im Itemshop zu haben TATATATA : Goldenen Eintrittskarte" 
Für alle die zu faul zum farmen sind gibts fertige lvl 85er in der deluxe Edition gegen Aufpreis inkl aktuellstes T-Setflaterate......
Und weil eh alle Itemshop UND Abo super finden und einfach nur geil drauf sind werden die Abogebühren gleich mal mitangehoben..für 150€ Monatlich darf man dann WoW spielen und bekommt 5% Rabatt als VIP Shopuser...

/ironie off

Aber es wird in diese Richtung gehen..andre VollpreisMMOs mit Abo werden ebenfalls mit einen Shop nachziehen und es wird Leute geben die trotz vollen Kaufpreis eines Spiels und monatlichen fixkosten einfach 2. Klasse sind weil sie sich den Itemshop nicht leisten wollen/können..genauso wies Blizz zurzeit vormacht 

ich sehs schon..
Ihr Ticket ist in der Warteschleife, leider sind zurzeit alle GMs damit beschäftigt den 1.Klasseusern den Popo zu vergolden. Wir werden uns um ihren Accounthack vorraussichtlich in 2 Wochen kümmern. Um den Vorgang zu beschleunigen besuchen und nutzen sie doch unseren Itemshop


----------



## Lari (23. April 2010)

Im übrigen muss sich jeder einmal vor Augen führen, worüber es so eine hitzige Diskussion gibt.
Es ist ein Pixelmount in einem Spiel. Manche legen dafür jegliche Netiquette ab, andere sehen ihren Lebensinhalt den Bach runtergehen. Weitere interpretieren soziale Diskriminierung in das Mount.
Meint ihr nicht, dass ist ein ganz klein wenig übertrieben?


----------



## Chiary (23. April 2010)

Huhu zarix,

wo Du Recht hast, da hast Du unwiederlegbar Recht.

Aber als Mutter von 2 Kindern muss ich die Relationen betrachten und bleibe dann doch lieber beim 2. schönsten Ingamemountstyle, den ich mir aber auch ohne große finanzielle Abstriche leisten kann.
Wenn ich allein wäre, meine Einnahmen und Ausgaben sich in einem Rahmen bewegen der es mir möglich machen würde die Lootkarte zu kaufen, wieso nicht, ist doch mein Bier ^^

Und jetzt verabwinke ich mich erstmal in ein hoffentlich sonniges Wochenende am Stausee und auf dem Spielplatz, die Kinder haben unter der Woche schon zu wenig von mir, da bleib ich am WE nicht am PC kleben.


----------



## nirvanager1 (23. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ist Geschmackssache ob einem das Mount gefällt oder nicht aber man muss nicht gleich beleidigend werden und sagen die Leute die sich das Mount kaufen seien dumm.
> Sie investieren nur weiteres Geld in ihr Hobby, mehr nicht.
> Zu euch sagt doch auch keiner du bist blöd weil du 20 Euro mehr für Extraleistungen in einem Fitnessstudio zahlst.



ja aber für die 20 euro im fitnessstudio extra hat man fürs leben was und nicht für die paar jährchen in denen WoW existiert


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. April 2010)

zarix schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ich würde mich Schämen


Ganz und gar dein Problem. Wenn mir etwas gefällt, ich es aus Scham aber nicht kaufe, würde ich wohl das gesparte Geld nehmen und einen Ratgeber ala "Mein neues Ich", Selbstbewusster werden" oder weiß der Fuchs kaufen.

Ich bin nach London geflogen und habe 400 Euro ausgegeben um ein einziges Konzert zu besuchen. Kollege: "Ja ne oder, du musst es ja haben. Schäm dich. Da hör ich mir lieber ne Cd an". "Lass mir meine Prioritäten, ich lass dir deine. Bei mir steht ganz oben das Konzert, dein 250 Euro Teakholz-Aktenkoffer dagegen stünde ganz unten, ne halt, ausserhalb jeder Prioritätenliste."

Auch wenn es in einem anderen finanziellen Rahmen liegt, ist es mit dem Mount das Gleiche. Es ist auf meiner Liste nicht zu finden, aber soll doch jeder machen, wie ihm beliebt.


----------



## Kingseb (23. April 2010)

Für 20 Euro krieg ich :
3 Vodka-E
4 Bier
3 Currywurst
1 Schachtel Kippen

Hm, verlockend...


----------



## zarix (23. April 2010)

Hast Recht Chiary man sollte sich nicht die Laune verderben lassen und sich aufs Sonnige Wetter Freuen .


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. April 2010)

Kingseb schrieb:


> Für 20 Euro krieg ich :
> 3 Vodka-E
> 4 Bier
> 3 Currywurst
> 1 Schachtel Kippen



Hört sich nach einer ausgewogenen Ernährung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (23. April 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ich bin strikter Antialkoholiger.. 20 € für Alkohol ist verschwendung. Außerdem bringt Alkohol nicht als DUmmheit. (siehe Nervenzellenzerstörung)



/100% sign, auch wenns vom Thema abweicht^^



Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal wissen wer von dan ganzen Motzern raucht, öfter mal zu viel Alkohol trinkt oder ähnliches. Für mich ist genau das Geldverschwendung, trotzdem hänge ich nicht jedem Raucher in den Ohren und beleidige ihn dazu noch.
> 
> Du findest das Mount häßlich? Dann kauf es dir nicht, akzeptiere aber auch, dass es Leute gibt die einen anderen Geschmack haben.
> Du findest es grausam, dass man einem Konzern der nur Profit machen will Geld in den Rachen wirft? Dann darfst du nichts mehr kaufen, denn kein Konzern ist eine Wohlfahrt.
> ...



Ich sage die Käufer müssen schon recht dumm sein, wenn es keiner gekauft hätte wärs mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit in 2 monaten für 5 € oder sogar IG als dropp verfügbar gewesen. Außerdem ist es etwas das absolut keinen Nutzen hat, zumindest nciht mehr als alle anderen Reittiere im Spiel. Ich zeige durch ein Beispiel von GBO mal warum ich diese Leute für Dumm halte:



> Du kaufst Tuning, das du nicht brauchst, von Geld, das du nicht hast, um Leute zu beeindrucken, die du nicht kennst?



Von den 20€ hätte man ne ganze Menge nützlichere Dinge tun können. Eine Runde fitneßstudio, was leckeres zu essen, 1-2 neue PCspiele (die man wenn man sie durch hat auf Ebay wiederverkauft), Spenden für MEnschen die jetzt an dreckigem Wasser verrecken usw. Bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen, wers sich gekauft hat, schön blöd, 1. hats eh bald jeder, 2. wirds vermutlich irgendwann etwas als dropp geben das genauso aussieht, 3. unterstützt ihr damit nur das Blizzard uns für kleine degenerierte Trottel hält die jeden scheiß im Shop kaufen nur um ihren E-Peen (penismeter) zu verlängern. /brainfail.

Wenn das Teil wenigstens irgendwas könnte, als erstes Flugmount in der alten Welt fliegen, einen tollen Raidbuff auslösen würde oder sowas, dann würd ich ja nix sagen, aber das Teil ist im grunde völlig nutzlos. Dafür Geld auszugeben entizeht sich einfach meinem Verständnis, genauso wie Leute die teure Casemoddingteile kaufen, ihren Rechner zur ultimativen Lightshow ausrüsten nur damit das dingen dann unter dem schreibtisch steht wo ihn keiner sieht. Oder LEute die sich körperstellen für hunderte Euros tätowieren lassen die sie eh nie in der öffentlichkeit zeigen. Sorry, aber sowas versteh ich einfach nicht.


----------



## i_Zs (23. April 2010)

Also hässlich ist es keinstenfalls, finds nur Schade das es dem Model von Arthas Pferd ( kA wie das nochmal heist ) sehr ähnelt, und für das muss man ja bekanntlicherweise die 25hc version von Arthas klatschen. Danach folgt die droprate, und das es nur 1 bekommen kann. Für mich persöhnlich hat das Pixelmount um 20€ das Arthas Hc-Mount nur mehr zum Spott gemacht, wers hat, Gz. aber das Model hat ja eh fast jeder -.-


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

zarix schrieb:


> Hörmal es gibt ein viel Stylerisches mount als im Verglich zum Himmelsross.
> Den Spektral Tiger. Da du arbeiten gehst und auf Style stehst. Dann Kauf dir doch den SPektral Tiger code bei Ebay . Kostet ja nur 730 €



Ich find den Spektraltiger gar nicht mal so schick. Jedenfalls nicht so schick, dass er nach meiner persönlichen Kosten/Nutzenrechnung gekauft wird.
Würde aus der Kostennutzenrechnung herauskommen, dass ich das Teil haben möchte, würde ich den auch kaufen.
Das wird mir allerdings bei WoW nicht passieren, denn SO wichtig, dass ich da mal eben nen 1/4 Monatsgehalt für ausgebe, ist mir DIESES Hobby dann auch wieder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht. Es ist logischer Weise unfairer gegenüber denen die weniger Zeit haben. Man könnte es aber auch so drehen: Ist es nicht unfair für die, die mehr Zeit investieren, wenn andere das Mount für einen Mausklick bekommen ? Du siehst, hier kommen wir an einen Punkt, der stark von der persönlichen Sichtweise bestimmt wird. Wir kommen da wieder zu der Casual/Vielspieler Diskussion.



Wobei man hier wieder sagen könnte, dass man um den Mausklick zu tätigen auch Zeit investiert hat. Je nach persönlicher Situation entweder mehr oder weniger. Von daher ist das eine Diskussion von Kosten/Nutzen, wobei "Nutzen" im Falle WoW wohl auf "Spielspass" zu beschränken ist. 



> Eine Diskussion, die eigentlich nur aus verschiedenen Ansichten besteht. Das Spiel wird von Leuten quer durch die Bevölkerung gespielt. Da hat jeder andere Wünsche und Anforderungen. Es allen Recht zu machen => Vollkommen unmöglich. Man kann sich für härteren Content aussprechen, man kann das Gegenteil tun.
> 
> Keines von Beiden ist der richtige Weg. Den richtigen Weg gibt es nicht. Den das Spiel ist genau das, was es für den einzelnen Kunden ausmacht. Man kann das nicht einfach so zusammenfassen und sagen: So und so ist es besser und so ist es falsch.



So siehts aus und so wirds auch bleiben. Das Leben an sich und alles was damit in Verbindung steht ist nunmal eine Ansammlung vom Kompromissen.



> Am Ende entscheidet dann, welche Meinung sich beim Großteil der Spieler durchsetzt und diese Meinung wird dann versucht umzusetzen um den größtmöglichen Gewinn zu erzielen. Eine ganz logische Sache. Für 1% entwirft man kein Spiel.



Richtig. Wir reden schliesslich von einem Unternehmen der freien Marktwirtschaft, dessen einziges Ziel es -ungeachtet noch so schöner Firmenphilosophien und Firmengrundsätz- ist Geld zu verdienen.



> Jeder hat die gleichen Chancen. Wenn man nur möchte. Und ja, sicher ist das "unfair" für einen mit Familie etc. Aber ist es das auch wirklich ? Ich meine, sind es nicht die Casuals die oft die Hardcorespieler als Leute ohne Rl bezeichnen ? Sind es nicht eben jene, die sich darüber aufregen sie würden nicht alles sehen ? Sind es nicht eben jene ?
> 
> Ich frage mich dann: Wem ist da das Spiel wirklich wichtiger ? Sind es nicht eben jene Casuals die sich erst recht über das Spiel beschweren ? Sind es nicht jene die sich beschweren wenn sie das blöde Mount nicht besitzen ? Warum bezeichnen dann jene Spieler andere als Neider ?
> 
> Das habe ich nie verstanden.



Wie in meinem letzten Beitrag erwähnt, sind solche Äußerungen Ausdruck von Neid. 
Da kann mir jetzt jeder erzählen was er will, wenn jemand anderes etwas hat, was man selbst gern hätte, kommt immer und automatisch Neid ins Spiel. Das geht gar nicht anders. Die Frage ist nun, was man daraus macht. Entweder man sagt sich "tjoah ist halt so. Muss ich mehr Zeit investieren um besser zu werden" oder man sagt sich "boah so ein kackboon, voll der RL Looser. Garantiert keine Freunde, Pickel in der Fresse und nicht tageslichttauglich". 
Ja ich gebe zu, ich hätte auch gern den LK endlich down und ja ich bin neidisch auf Leute die es geschafft haben. Deswegen maße ich mir aber nicht an, über die RL Situation derjenigen urteilen zu können, die ich außerhalb der WoW Welt null kenne.



> Wenn es das Mount Ingame geben würde hätte JEDER die gleiche Chance.



Und genau das ist der Irrglaube an dieser Stelle. Auch im Petshop hat JEDER die gleiche Chance. So wie man ingame mehr Zeit investieren müsste um etwas zu erreichen, muss man im Petshop eben Geld (was ein Resultat von Zeit bzw. Arbeitszeit ist) investieren. Der eine mehr, der andere weniger. Die Chance ist bei jedem gleich.



> Und einem wahren Casual sollte es genau so egal sein. Denn eben jenem Casual ist sein Leben wichtiger als ein Vorankommen im Spiel!



Das ist im übrigen ein Vorurteil. Kenne den ein oder anderen der aktuell am LK 25 Hardmode am tryen ist und denen ist das RL genauso wichtig wie mir, der eben noch am LK 10 normal am tryen ist. Wir gehen sogar, wenns zeitlich grad passt nen Bier zusammen trinken, bowlen, Billard spielen oder ins Kino.
Der Unterschied ist nur, dass er selbstständig mit ner recht gut gehenden Firma ist und sich bei neuem Content relativ problemlos eine Woche frei nehmen muss, während ich das als Angestellter nicht kann. Dennoch ist in seiner Gilde jedem klar, dass er trotz Progressgilde und so weiter jederzeit einen Raid verlassen würde, wenn grad seine Firma abfackelt. Und das sieht meines Wissens nach bei KEINER Progressgilde anders aus. 

Generell führt aber glaube ich die Diskussion schon wieder viel zu weit vom eigentlichen Thema weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Wenn das Teil wenigstens irgendwas könnte, als erstes Flugmount in der alten Welt fliegen, einen tollen Raidbuff auslösen würde oder sowas, dann würd ich ja nix sagen, aber das Teil ist im grunde völlig nutzlos. Dafür Geld auszugeben entizeht sich einfach meinem Verständnis, genauso wie Leute die teure Casemoddingteile kaufen, ihren Rechner zur ultimativen Lightshow ausrüsten nur damit das dingen dann unter dem schreibtisch steht wo ihn keiner sieht. Oder LEute die sich körperstellen für hunderte Euros tätowieren lassen die sie eh nie in der öffentlichkeit zeigen. Sorry, aber sowas versteh ich einfach nicht.



Musst du auch nicht verstehen. Deswegen nennt man all diese Punkte persönliche Entfaltung und persönliche Meinung.
Deswegen aber in Vulgärsprache zu verfallen, diejenigen, die nicht deiner Meinung sind als blöd und dumm zu halten, ist keine sachliche Diskussion, sondern der emotionale Ausdruck deines intoleranten Unverständnisses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Wobei man hier wieder sagen könnte, dass man um den Mausklick zu tätigen auch Zeit investiert hat. Je nach persönlicher Situation entweder mehr oder weniger. Von daher ist das eine Diskussion von Kosten/Nutzen, wobei "Nutzen" im Falle WoW wohl auf "Spielspass" zu beschränken ist.



Wie genau meinst du das ? Du kannst doch jetzt wohl unmöglich den Mausklick als Zeitaufwand hinstellen ?




Langsuir schrieb:


> Wie in meinem letzten Beitrag erwähnt, sind solche Äußerungen Ausdruck von Neid.
> Da kann mir jetzt jeder erzählen was er will, wenn jemand anderes etwas hat, was man selbst gern hätte, kommt immer und automatisch Neid ins Spiel. Das geht gar nicht anders. Die Frage ist nun, was man daraus macht. Entweder man sagt sich "tjoah ist halt so. Muss ich mehr Zeit investieren um besser zu werden" oder man sagt sich "boah so ein kackboon, voll der RL Looser. Garantiert keine Freunde, Pickel in der Fresse und nicht tageslichttauglich".
> Ja ich gebe zu, ich hätte auch gern den LK endlich down und ja ich bin neidisch auf Leute die es geschafft haben. Deswegen maße ich mir aber nicht an, über die RL Situation derjenigen urteilen zu können, die ich außerhalb der WoW Welt null kenne.



Ja, ich gebe dir Recht. Neid ist eine Eigenschaft des Menschen und jeder trägt ihn in sich. Und wie du selbst schreibst, hängt es vom Menschen ab was daraus gemacht wird. Aber bei dem Mount ist das etwas komplizierter. Wenn da jemand mit fetten Epics steht, die er sich erspielt hat und ein anderer ist neidisch. In Ordnung, dann stimem ich dir zu.

Nun gibt es das Mount aber eben für echtes Geld. Dadurch wird Ungleicheit im Spiel geschaffen, da Leute mit mehr Geld eindeutig einen Vorteil haben. Da geht es viel mehr um das Prinzip als um das Mount selber. Es geht um das Prinzip, dass man sein echtes Geld für Items ausgeben kann, worauf andere vielleicht garkeine Chance haben. Das hat meiner Meinung dann aber nichts mehr mit Neid zu tun, wenn man soetwas kritisiert.

Aber vielleicht ist auch dies Ansichtssache.






Langsuir schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Irrglaube an dieser Stelle. Auch im Petshop hat JEDER die gleiche Chance. So wie man ingame mehr Zeit investieren müsste um etwas zu erreichen, muss man im Petshop eben Geld (was ein Resultat von Zeit bzw. Arbeitszeit ist) investieren. Der eine mehr, der andere weniger. Die Chance ist bei jedem gleich.



Nein, eben nicht. Denn es gibt Leute mit mehr Geld und Leute mit weniger Geld. WoW ist ein Spiel und nicht das echte Leben. Es hat monatliche Gebühren, in Ordnung. Dafür hat aber auch jeder totale Gleichberechtigung. Nun kommen aber noch Shops hinzu. Nun sind Leute mit mehr Geld im Vorteil. Rein aus Prinzip betrachtet. Denn man arbeitet ja nicht im echten Leben für ein Spiel. Das sollte ja wohl nicht der Weg sein. Man sollte Spiel und echtes Leben strikt trennen. Man sollte Items für Leistung Ingame und nicht für Leistung im RL erhalten.

Denn ansonsten könnten wir das Spiel auch gleich: "World of Moneycraft" nennen.




Langsuir schrieb:


> Das ist im übrigen ein Vorurteil. Kenne den ein oder anderen der aktuell am LK 25 Hardmode am tryen ist und denen ist das RL genauso wichtig wie mir, der eben noch am LK 10 normal am tryen ist. Wir gehen sogar, wenns zeitlich grad passt nen Bier zusammen trinken, bowlen, Billard spielen oder ins Kino.
> Der Unterschied ist nur, dass er selbstständig mit ner recht gut gehenden Firma ist und sich bei neuem Content relativ problemlos eine Woche frei nehmen muss, während ich das als Angestellter nicht kann. Dennoch ist in seiner Gilde jedem klar, dass er trotz Progressgilde und so weiter jederzeit einen Raid verlassen würde, wenn grad seine Firma abfackelt. Und das sieht meines Wissens nach bei KEINER Progressgilde anders aus.
> 
> Generell führt aber glaube ich die Diskussion schon wieder viel zu weit vom eigentlichen Thema weg
> ...



Gut, vielleicht gibt es Ausnahmen. Aber ich denke schon wie so ein Casualspieler wirklich ist. Ich kenne nämlich einige. Und die Diskussion führt nicht weg, es gehört ja irgendwo zusammen.


----------



## Smirgolnyir (23. April 2010)

Also das Hotehü ist ja mal Schick.

Und wenn ich hier die Beiträge so durchlese, so wiederspricht sich das ganze was die 20€ angeht für das Mount.

Wenn ich Lese das die Meisten User keine 20€ für ein Pixelmount bezahlen würden, aber jeden Monat 12€ für die Accountverlängerung, für ein Spiel,
das genau so aus Pixel besteht, dann frage ich mich in welcher Relation dies steht.

Leute es ist ein Hobby, oder gibt es Wirklich User hier, die Ihr Lebensunterhalt mit WoW verdienen, und dafür 8Std. am Tag Arbeiten?

ein Hobby darf kosten, ein Geschenk für jemanden den man Mag ebenso.

Wer es sich Leisten kann, und will, soll das ohne sich Rechtfertigen zu müssen wohin seine Euronen fliessen.
In der Welt da Draussen wird für Belangloseren Scheiss viel mehr Geld bezahlt, da Rechtfertigt sich auch keiner.

Also Mir gefählt das Mount und ich würde noch anderes für WoW kaufen, nicht weil ich es mir Leisten kann, oder dies Erspare, sondern
weil es Zeitvertreib, und ein Hobby ist.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. April 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Dafür Geld auszugeben entizeht sich einfach meinem Verständnis, genauso wie Leute die teure Casemoddingteile kaufen, ihren Rechner zur ultimativen Lightshow ausrüsten nur damit das dingen dann unter dem schreibtisch steht wo ihn keiner sieht. Oder LEute die sich körperstellen für hunderte Euros tätowieren lassen die sie eh nie in der öffentlichkeit zeigen. Sorry, aber sowas versteh ich einfach nicht.


Lebensgefühl heißt das, was du da nicht verstehst. Irgendwann vergehen die Zeiten, wo man nur Brötchen und Ketchup zum Überleben braucht. Die Matratze auf dem Boden bekommt ein Bettgestell, das Palituch vor den Fenstern wird durch teure Holzjalousien ersetzt und statt des 08/15 Feinripp-Zeugs, guckt man irgendwann bei Dessous (lässt aber dann auch wieder nach).

Vielleicht verstehst du es doch irgendwann, aber man kann sein Leben auf jedem Niveau leben.


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wie genau meinst du das ? Du kannst doch jetzt wohl unmöglich den Mausklick als Zeitaufwand hinstellen ?



Den Mausklick selbst nicht, aber die "Vorbereitung" dazu diesen Mausklick tätigen zu können, sprich die 20€ zu erwirtschaften.
Das hängt aber dicht mit dem folgenden Absatz, den ich etwas vorziehen muss, damit sinnerhaltend bleibt:



> Denn man arbeitet ja nicht im echten Leben für ein Spiel. Das sollte ja wohl nicht der Weg sein. Man sollte Spiel und echtes Leben strikt trennen. Man sollte Items für Leistung Ingame und nicht für Leistung im RL erhalten.



Nicht? Wofür arbeitet man denn? Von den Grundbedürfnissen "Essen" "Dach" "Kleidung" mal abgesehen ist JEDE Anschaffung entweder Luxus oder persönliche Befriedigung. Ich zumindest arbeite um zu Leben. Und wenn in meinem Leben abendlich 2 Stunden "Spielspass" verbunden mit dem Abschalten vom Job gehören, dann bedeutet das im Endeffekt, dass ich AUCH für das Spiel arbeite.



> Nun gibt es das Mount aber eben für echtes Geld. Dadurch wird Ungleicheit im Spiel geschaffen, da Leute mit mehr Geld eindeutig einen Vorteil haben. Da geht es viel mehr um das Prinzip als um das Mount selber. Es geht um das Prinzip, dass man sein echtes Geld für Items ausgeben kann, worauf andere vielleicht garkeine Chance haben. Das hat meiner Meinung dann aber nichts mehr mit Neid zu tun, wenn man soetwas kritisiert.
> 
> Aber vielleicht ist auch dies Ansichtssache.



Überspitzt formuliert die andere Perspektive mal 1:1 übersetzt:
Nun gibt es das Mount im Spiel aber für echten Zeitaufwand. Dadurch wird eine Ungleichheit im Spiel geschaffen, da Leute mit mehr Zeit eindeutig einen Vorteil habe. Da geht es viel mehr um das Prinzip als um das Mount selber. Es geht um das Prinzip, dass man von seinen spärlichen 24h pro Tag jetzt nicht nur schlafen un arbeiten abziehen, sondern auch noch ein Mount farmen muss. Etwas worauf andere vielleicht gar keine Chance haben. Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr mit Neid zu tun, wenn man soetwas kritisiert.

Auch wenn das jetzt etwas überspitzt formuliert war, läuft es aber auf dasselbe hinaus. Der eine spart täglich 50 Cent und hat so nach 40 Tagen die 20 Euro zusammen, der andere geht täglich 2 Stunden farmen um nach 40 Tagen den Ruf für ein Mount zu haben. Beides sind "Einschnitte" die ich im RL machen muss, wenn ich den entsprechenden Pixelgegenwert im Spiel haben will. In beiden Fällen wird aber keiner gezwungen!



> Aber bei dem Mount ist das etwas komplizierter. Wenn da jemand mit fetten Epics steht, die er sich erspielt hat und ein anderer ist neidisch. In Ordnung, dann stimem ich dir zu.



Ich denke die Situation ist ATM nicht vergleichbar, weil man sich (noch?) keine "fetten Epics" im Itemshop kaufen kann. Der Vergleich "Rufmount" <-> "Itemshopmount" funktioniert IMHO einfach besser. Und du glaubst gar nicht, wie oft man mit dem Stratholme Mount in Dala angewhispert wird (ja ich habs). Unser Gildenmage jammert auch immer, wenn ich das Ross des Kopflosen Reiters auspacke, weils bei ihm nicht gedroppt ist. In beiden Fällen ist doch aber eine viel größere Ungerechtigkeit vorhanden, weil beide genannten Mounts reine Glücksmounts sind (oder extrem viel Ausdauer und damit Zeit erfordern: Alle Chars zusammengerechnet 735x Stratholme bei mir..). Beim Itemshopmount hingegen ist keinerlei Glück im Spiel. Was ist nun gerechter? Glück oder Ausdauer im Geld verdienen und fürs Hobby ausgeben bzw. Zeit einsetzen und Ruf farmen (Netherschwingendrache als Beispiel)?



> Gut, vielleicht gibt es Ausnahmen. Aber ich denke schon wie so ein Casualspieler wirklich ist. Ich kenne nämlich einige. Und die Diskussion führt nicht weg, es gehört ja irgendwo zusammen.



Also wenn ich mir dies Interviews mit den Ensidia oder FtH Spielern so ansehe, dann habe ich bei keinem davon gelesen, dass die Jungs ihr Spiel über das RL stellen. Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass 99% der "Progressgildenspieler haben kein RL" Behauptungen reine Gerüchte und Vermutungen sind. Ausnahmen, bestätigen wie üblich die Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. April 2010)

Es ist immer noch so das das Itemshopmount ungerechter ist.
Warum? Ja Weil es einfach untragbar ist das man für ein VOLLPREISMMO mit ABO noch ein ungleichgewicht schafft.
Pets waren scho grenzwertig, die TraidingCardscode füllten das Fass vorher scho ziemlich randvoll..aber jetzt noch Mounts anzubieten ist einfach der Tropfen der das Fass überlaufen lässt..
GENAU der Punkt wo ein VollpreisMMO mit ABO nicht mehr gerechtfertigt ist sondern die Linie zum F2P überschritten wird.
Ich hab absolut kein Problem damit wenn sich Leute per Itemshop Dinge holen ABER DANN bin ich dafür das Blizz den Spielclient kostenlos anbieten soll und die Abogebühr abschafen müssten.
Ganz einfach deswegen weil es zwischen Normalspielern und Shopusern kein Gleichgewicht gibt.
Auch ein wenigspieler kann sich beim aktuellen Stand des Contest früher oder Später ein Mount erfarmen.
Wer das GLÜCK hat ingame ein seltenes Mount zu bekommen, kann sich freuen die Chance is für alle gleich.
Beim Itemshop wiederum nicht. Und ein Itemshop gehört nicht in die Rubrik Pay2Play NIEMALS!!!!
Um genau das gehts hier UMS PRINZIP


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Es ist immer noch so das das Itemshopmount ungerechter ist.
> Warum? Ja Weil es einfach untragbar ist das man für ein VOLLPREISMMO mit ABO noch ein ungleichgewicht schafft.
> Pets waren scho grenzwertig, die TraidingCardscode füllten das Fass vorher scho ziemlich randvoll..aber jetzt noch Mounts anzubieten ist einfach der Tropfen der das Fass überlaufen lässt..
> GENAU der Punkt wo ein VollpreisMMO mit ABO nicht mehr gerechtfertigt ist sondern die Linie zum F2P überschritten wird.
> ...



So sieht es aus.

Und was das Zeit Argument angeht, dass habe ich nun ausführlich erklärt. Man kann es nachvollziehen oder es lassen. Am Ende ist es wohl Ansichtssache. Mal sehen wohin der Trend noch geht.


----------



## The Reptil (23. April 2010)

erst mal Bild O_o das heißt die zahlen sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen 

1. FETTES GRATZ an bliz Kohle machen (und spiele ^^) können die Jungs
2. zum Mount ist ja ganz nett hab es mir aber nicht gekauft ist mir keine 20 Euronen wert
3. zum Thema Itemshop solang keine Spiel relevanten Sachen verkauft werden absolut ok kann mir sogar vorstellen das es Dinge zu kaufen gibt die sonst ewiges gefarme benötigen (der aufschreie wird gewaltig sein falls es mal kommen sollte)
 aber für manche Leute ist Zeit wertvoller als sagen wir 15-30 euro die können das dann auch haben und wer will und zeit hat kann sich es ja farmen 
so longe reptil


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Es ist immer noch so das das Itemshopmount ungerechter ist.
> Warum? Ja Weil es einfach untragbar ist das man für ein VOLLPREISMMO mit ABO noch ein ungleichgewicht schafft.



Warum? Du postest deine Meinung aber keine Begründung. 



> Ganz einfach deswegen weil es zwischen Normalspielern und Shopusern kein Gleichgewicht gibt.



Das einzige sachliche Argument. Allerdings "was ist ein Normalspieler" in dieser Definition? Einfach nur jemand, der den Shop nicht nutzt oder müssen weitere Vorraussetzungen erfüllt sein?



> Auch ein wenigspieler kann sich beim aktuellen Stand des Contest früher oder Später ein Mount erfarmen.



Und JEDER spieler kann sich beim aktuellen Stand der _freiwilligen_ Kosten ein Mount im Shop holen. 



> Um genau das gehts hier UMS PRINZIP



Auch beim Diskutieren über DAS PRINZIP (ist DAS PRINZIP eigentlich was anderes als das Prinzip? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sind sachliche Argumente der Diskussion beiträglicher als "meiner Meinung nach" Postings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estartu (23. April 2010)

Öhm, ich versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht. Ich find dieses Pferd jetze nicht hässlich. Es gibt das ein oder andere schönere aber das sieht auch schick aus. Naja jeder 2. rennt nun damit rum. Und....? geht jetze die welt unter? Ich flieg mit irgendeinem gedroppten mount rum aus irgend so einer ini und des reicht mir. Da wechsel ich auch nicht täglich auf ein anderes Mount. Das Spiel und Azeroth haben sich nicht verändert, die Quests nicht schwerer für mich und in ICC ist auch alles beim alten. Irgendwie kapier ich die Aufregung nicht. Sollen doch alle machen mit dem Geld was sie wollen. Solange es nich jetzt schon das T11 set zu kaufen gibt find ich das nich so schlimm. und ich schau mir ingame die ganzen Pets und Reittiere an find die toll oder nicht. Am Spiel ändert sich doch aber nichts...oder?


----------



## Estartu (23. April 2010)

öhm sry für doppel


----------



## Komakomi (23. April 2010)

Die einen finden's hässlich, die anderen schön. Andere wiederum sehen den praktischen Nutzen, dass sie in gebieten, wo man nicht fliegen kann kein anderes Mount auspacken müssen und anderen ist dies schnuppe.
Ich zahle übrigens jeden Monat 13 Euro für ein PC-Spiel und bin glücklicher besitzer eines einfachen Protodrachen, bei 3 jahren macht das 468 Euro. Wie tief kann ich sinken? Und einen WoW-Account habe ich auch. Da bin ich eienr von über 13 Mio. der was für eine Virtuelle welt gezahlt hat, bei der er alle 3-4 Tage mal rein schauen kann um sich ein wenig die Zeit zu vertreiben.

Wer sich das Mount holen will soll es sich halt holen und seine 20€ dafür blechen, das kann doch den Leuten, die es sich nicht holen, weil es zu teuer is, zu hässlich ausschaut oder weil es nciht im Spiel, sondern im RL "Erspielt" worden ist da vorbei gehen, wo normal keine Sonne hinscheint?!

Dies gilt im übrigen auch für jedes andere ingame-teil welches im Blizz-Shop erhältlich ist.

Greez, Komakomi, der übrigens kein 20€ mount hat...


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. April 2010)

Hab ich doch wohl jetzt in den Thread oft genug erörtert oder?
WoW ist ein Spiel das man KAUFEN muss, zusätzlich bezahlt man monatliche eine Gebühr um es spielen zu dürfen.
D.H: WoW ist ein P2P. Von einen P2P erwartet man das die Ausgangssituation für ALLE die selbe ist.
Ein Itemshop wo man kosmetika und Mounts etc kaufen, hat aber nichts im Bereich P2P zu suchen.
Dafür gibt es F2P Spiele.
Auf Deutsch für Dumme: Kaufe ich mir ein Spiel zum Kaufpreis und bezahle monatlich dafür es spielen zu dürfen erwarte ich das ich NIEMALS Spielinhalt extra kaufen kann/muss/soll
Also das JEDER Spieler egal wieviel Geld/Zeit/Skill er hat rein NUR auf Sachen die für jeden andren auch über das SPIEL selbst zugreifen kann.

Spiele ich ein F2P bin ich mir von Anfang an bewusst das es IMMER Spieler geben wird die sich durch den Itemshop verbesserungen (Egal ob jetzt optischer oder Spielerischer NAtur) kaufen könnnen.
Dafür kann ich mir das Spiel aber kostenlos ziehen und brauche auch fürs einloggen nichts bezahlen.

Bei WoW siehts aber so aus: Ich KAUFE ein Spiel, Ich BEZAHLE fürs Spielen UND es gibt trotzdem Leute die sich (in diesen fall ERSTMAL nur optische) Vorteile durch NICHT im Spiel erreichbare Szenarien 
verschaffen 
Wie werden wir das in zukunft nennen? Pay2Paymore? 

Was mich am meisten ärgert ist das ich selber Mounts sammle..ich habe jetzt 99stk. WÜRDE ich mir das Mount kaufen hätte ich die 100stk zusammen, hätte mir aber dadurch einen UNFAIREN Vorteil gegenüber anderen Verschafft. Ausserdem seh ich nicht ein diese Geschäftspolitik von Blizzard zu unterstützen.
Ich bin und bleibe der Meinung das ein Itemshop für ein P2P absolutes Tabuthema ist


----------



## Klos1 (23. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal wissen wer von dan ganzen Motzern raucht, öfter mal zu viel Alkohol trinkt oder ähnliches. Für mich ist genau das Geldverschwendung, trotzdem hänge ich nicht jedem Raucher in den Ohren und beleidige ihn dazu noch.
> 
> Du findest das Mount häßlich? Dann kauf es dir nicht, akzeptiere aber auch, dass es Leute gibt die einen anderen Geschmack haben.
> Du findest es grausam, dass man einem Konzern der nur Profit machen will Geld in den Rachen wirft? Dann darfst du nichts mehr kaufen, denn kein Konzern ist eine Wohlfahrt.
> ...



Rauchen ist auch sinnlose Geldverschwendung, da hast du recht. Es ist aber auch eine Sucht, die man meist als jüngere Mensch irgendwann mal auf sich nimmt, weil man es nicht besser weiss. Der Vergleich hinkt also wie zehn lahmende Hühner. Und Alkohol ist, wenn man ihn denn im Supermarkt kauft auch nicht hoffnungslos überteuert. Wenn es für dich Geldverschwendung ist, dann ist das eine absolut legitime Auffassung.

Hier geht es aber vielen Leuten nicht um "sinnvoller Kauf" oder "unsinniger Kauf", sondern um faire oder unfaire Preisgestaltung oder in dem Fall eigentlich gar um übelsten Wucher.
Genau das ist meiner Meinung nach der Kern der Diskussion. Denn jeder kann selbst entscheiden, wofür er sein Geld ausgibt. Und jeder entscheidet natürlich berechtigter Weise selbst, was für ihn eine sinnvolle Investition ist. Darüber zu urteilen wäre im höchsten Maße falsch.

Aber das hat ABSOLUT GARNICHTS mit der Preispolitik zu tun, um die es vielen hier geht. Diese ist absolut nicht schön zu reden, egal ob das Item jetzt nur optischer Natur ist, oder gar in die Spielmechanik eingreift.
Und anstelle von sinnvollen Gegenargumenten, gibt es nur Sachen wie:

- blöd, wenn Mama nicht soviel zahlen will
- blöd, wenn man keinen Job hat
- blöd, wenn man sich keine Kreditkarte leisten kann
- ihr seid doch alle nur neidisch

und so weiter...

Ich hätte mir an dieser Stelle eigentlich eine Diskussion zur Preisgestaltung seitens Blizzard gewünscht. Und nicht wie gesagt eine Diskussion darüber, ob es sinnvoll ist, sich für echtes Geld einen virtuellen Gegenstand zu kaufen. Einfach nur Argumente von Leuten, die den Preis gerechtfertigt finden und warum sie ihn gerechtfertigt finden und Gegenargumente von Leuten, die es überteuert finden, oder es gar unverschämt finden, in einem normalen Bezahlmodell zusätzlich virtuelle Irtems gegen Bares zu verhöckern.


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> WoW ist ein Spiel das man KAUFEN muss, zusätzlich bezahlt man monatliche eine Gebühr um es spielen zu dürfen.
> D.H: WoW ist ein P2P. Von einen P2P erwartet man das die Ausgangssituation für ALLE die selbe ist.



Das kommt wohl auf die Definition von "Ausgangssituation" an. Hinsichtlich des im Spiel erreichbaren (PvE, PvP Inhalte) ist die Ausgangssituation für jeden gleich.
Darüber hinaus ist das deine Ansicht von P2P. Ist ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung, was ich hingegen einfach nur kindisch und lächerlich finde ist deswegen jemanden zu flamen, der da eine andere Ansicht hat (/spit / lol und Co. was man hier ja oft genug lesen konnte ). 



> Ein Itemshop wo man kosmetika und Mounts etc kaufen, hat aber nichts im Bereich P2P zu suchen.



Bitte füge diesem Satz noch ein "meiner Meinung nach" hinzu, dann kann man das wunderbar so stehenlassen. Jedem seine Meinung, sonst wärs ja auch langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Auf Deutsch für Dumme: Kaufe ich mir ein Spiel zum Kaufpreis und bezahle monatlich dafür es spielen zu dürfen erwarte ich das ich NIEMALS Spielinhalt extra kaufen kann/muss/soll



Davon abgesehen, dass du schon wieder der Meinung bist, dass jeder der nicht dieselben Ansichten hat wie du, als "dumm" bezeichnest, ist das genau das wo ich oben schon drauf hinauswollte. Deine Ansicht, deine Meinung. Meiner einer und scheinbar 100.000 andere Leute haben eben eine andere Ansicht. 



> Bei WoW siehts aber so aus: Ich KAUFE ein Spiel, Ich BEZAHLE fürs Spielen UND es gibt trotzdem Leute die sich (in diesen fall ERSTMAL nur optische) Vorteile durch NICHT im Spiel erreichbare Szenarien verschaffen
> Wie werden wir das in zukunft nennen? Pay2Paymore?



Wir werden das denke ich in Zukunft -solang es bei rein optischen Gimmicks bleibt- denke ich auch in Zukunft "P2P mit optionalem Funitemshop" nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Rande bemerkt: Großschreibung verwendet man zum schreien. Zur Betonung dient entweder Fettschrift oder das setzen des betreffenden Wortes in _<Wort>_
SCNR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (23. April 2010)

Ich bin weniger sauer auf Blizzard als auf die Community, die diesen ganzen scheiss mitmacht!


----------



## Müllermilch (23. April 2010)

Wenn Blizzard mal ein Reittier verkaufen würde und 100% der Einnahmen für einen guten Zweck verwenden würde,wäre die Welt irgendwo ein Stück besser o_O Die könnten soviel verändern <.<


----------



## Bodensee (23. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Hab ich doch wohl jetzt in den Thread oft genug erörtert oder?
> WoW ist ein Spiel das man KAUFEN muss, zusätzlich bezahlt man monatliche eine Gebühr um es spielen zu dürfen.
> D.H: WoW ist ein P2P. Von einen P2P erwartet man das die Ausgangssituation für ALLE die selbe ist.
> Ein Itemshop wo man kosmetika und Mounts etc kaufen, hat aber nichts im Bereich P2P zu suchen.
> ...




Frage 1: Stellst Du die Regeln auf was und wie ein Spiel sein soll?
Frage 2: WAS ist der Vorteil des Mounts im Spiel? Was für einen Vorteil ergibt sich dem Käufer?
Frage 3: Warum spielst Du noch, wenn du Blizzards Geschäftspolitik nicht unterstützen willst?


----------



## Quentaros (23. April 2010)

Bald 50 Seiten, macht weiter so.... einer geht noch, einer geht noch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. April 2010)

Eins finde ich hier grad nur richtig witzig...
In RoM sind laufend die WoWler die dort rumflammen wegen Itemshop..abzocke...scho wieder scheiß Itemshopwerbung..wobei RoM ja n F2P ist wo der Itemshop zur Finanzierung dient...
Und hier kriegen sie den Hals ja gar net voll...da wollen sie gleich beides..
Wenn ich mir so die Threads bei RoM raussuche wie ich da geflamed worden bin weil ich den Itemshop in nen F2P verteidigt hab und mir das hier anseh könnt ich kotzen^^ 

Aber naja kauft weiter Mounts..erst warens Pets, heute Mounts morgen gibts T-Sets und RaidIDs 

Einige werden dann zurückdenken und sich in den Arsch beissen sich die Dinger geholt zu haben und andre werden halt lachen und sagen: Ja mei ich beiss halt n ganzen Monat Butterbrot hauptsache in Wow den längsten...


----------



## Nooner (23. April 2010)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Frage 1: Stellst Du die Regeln auf was und wie ein Spiel sein soll?
> Frage 2: WAS ist der Vorteil des Mounts im Spiel? Was für einen Vorteil ergibt sich dem Käufer?
> Frage 3: Warum spielst Du noch, wenn du Blizzards Geschäftspolitik nicht unterstützen willst?



1. Nein stellt er nicht, diese Regeln hat Blizz selbst auf gestellt und macht immer noch damit Werbung um sich gegenüber F2P mit Shop abzugrenzen.
2. Ich muss für meine Twinks kein anderes Reittier kaufen.
3. Warum sollte er nicht ?
Wenn jeder mit allem aufhören würde wenn einem etwas nicht gefällt, dann darf morgen keinermehr aus dem Bett aufstehen; aber halt: vielleicht gefällt einem das liegenbleiben ja auch nicht.


----------



## computerblicker (23. April 2010)

Die hättens für 200€ verschachern sollen, dann hättets wirklich nur Freaks gekauft und es wär seltener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nunja, wer 20€ dafür hinlegen will soll das tun, ich für meinen Teil sag ja das is der Anfang vom Ende...


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber vielen Leuten nicht um "sinnvoller Kauf" oder "unsinniger Kauf", sondern um faire oder unfaire Preisgestaltung oder in dem Fall eigentlich gar um übelsten Wucher.
> Genau das ist meiner Meinung nach der Kern der Diskussion. Denn jeder kann selbst entscheiden, wofür er sein Geld ausgibt. Und jeder entscheidet natürlich berechtigter Weise selbst, was für ihn eine sinnvolle Investition ist. Darüber zu urteilen wäre im höchsten Maße falsch.



Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht, allerdings ist die Diskussion sinnvoll <-> nicht sinnvoll davon nur sehr eingeschränkt trennbar. Nicht zuletzt, weil die Entscheidung über die Sinnhaftigkeit -besser formuliert wohl den "haben wollen" Faktor- vom Preis mitbestimmt wird.



> Aber das hat ABSOLUT GARNICHTS mit der Preispolitik zu tun, um die es vielen hier geht. Diese ist absolut nicht schön zu reden, egal ob das Item jetzt nur optischer Natur ist, oder gar in die Spielmechanik eingreift.



Da ich den Kostenaspekt auf Blizzard Seite nicht beurteilen kann, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, ob der Preis aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht gesehen gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht. Darüber hinaus gibt ja selbst Blizzard zu von der Nachfrage überrascht worden zu sein. Wenn ich von ausgehe 100 Stück einer Sache verkaufen zu können, setze ich natürlich einen anderen VK Preis an, als wenn ich davon ausgehe 100.000 Stück dieser Sache verkaufen zu können. Denke das spielt in diesem Fall hier auch mit rein. die ursprüngliche Planung wird wohl gewesen sein: 
Herstellungskosten X (Grafiker, Animateur, Implementierung ins Battle.Net System)
+ Kosten pro Transaktion (Kreditkartensystem, Shopsystem, entstehender Traffic)
geteilt durch
vermutete Anzahl Käufer
ergibt Preis y

Y + gewünschte Marge Z = VK Preis

Da nun "vermutete Anzahl Käufer" deutlich größer war als geplant, ist im Ergebnis Y natürlich wesentlich kleiner geworden, so dass Z unerwartet deutlich größer wird. Wer glaubt, dass auch nur ein Unternehmen, welches Gewinn erwirtschaften als Ziel hat aufgrund solcher Entwicklung statt der Marge Z den VK Preis anpasst, der möge bitte nochmal sein BWL Buch aufschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und anstelle von sinnvollen Gegenargumenten, gibt es nur Sachen wie:
> [schnipp]



Nicht nur, aber leider gehen die wenigen die hier noch sachlich diskutieren im "Gerausche" etwas unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> oder es gar unverschämt finden, in einem normalen Bezahlmodell zusätzlich virtuelle Irtems gegen Bares zu verhöckern.



Damit gehst du doch aber wieder von dem Diskussionsthema Preispolitik des Mounts weg, welches du oben noch gewünscht hast. *verwirrt*


----------



## Quentaros (23. April 2010)

Die hättens meiner Meinung nach, für Ingame Gold (ca 15k bis 30k gold oder so) reinsetzten bei nem Händler sollen, oder als drop von Algolon, fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Aber naja kauft weiter Mounts..erst warens Pets, heute Mounts morgen gibts T-Sets und RaidIDs
> 
> Einige werden dann zurückdenken und sich in den Arsch beissen sich die Dinger geholt zu haben und andre werden halt lachen und sagen: Ja mei ich beiss halt n ganzen Monat Butterbrot hauptsache in Wow den längsten...



Sicherlich wird es einige geben, die auch das noch unterstützen werden. Aber genau so wie jetzt Leute des Itemshops wegen abspringen, werden dass auch dann Leute tun. Vermutlich werden es dann noch mehr Leute tun, weil es dann um klare, möglicherweise spielentscheidende, Vorteile geht, was nunmal ATM definitiv nicht der Fall ist. 

Und glaub mir.. Blizzard analysiert sehr genau, wer wann ein Abo beendet und lootet hier sehr genau aus, wie weit sie gehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vermutlich werden Sie sogar irgendwann echte Spielvorteile verkaufen. Zunächst nur kleine, sozusagen als "Testballon".
Man kann nur hoffen, dass dann jeder die für sich richtige Entscheidung trifft...


----------



## Quentaros (23. April 2010)

@Langsuir

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Du hast soeben die 50ste Seite eröffnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Danke.. bei mir sinds aber wegen anderer Foreneinstellungen erst 37 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flying-Neo (23. April 2010)

Andy_88 schrieb:


> "...*Ein Statussymbol für Angeber!..."
> 
> find grade das ist es nicht.. das pferd sagt für mich nur aus "hey hab nicht genug skill um mir ein mount ingame zu erarbeiten.."
> auch wenns cool aussieht, ich würds nicht mal geschenkt nehmen ^^
> *




wenn ich so ein müll lesen wird mir ganz anders.

ich habe mir das teil auch geholt weil es sehr schön ist wie ich finde und ich habe auch mounts für dich ich was tun musste wie roter proto ( habe ich schon seit über einem jahr ) und den rostigen aus ulduar.

wie ich schon in einem anderen post sagte, wer von den meckerheinis hier hat geld für namensänderung, serverwechsel oder rassenwechsel ausgegeben?

lasst den leuten doch ihren spass und mault nicht nur rum, weil das ist anscheidn das beste was die wow gemeinschaft kann.

in jedem fred wird nur noch gemotzt und über andere hergezogen...zum kotzen!


----------



## Nooner (23. April 2010)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Sicherlich wird es einige geben, die auch das noch unterstützen werden. Aber genau so wie jetzt Leute des Itemshops wegen abspringen, werden dass auch dann Leute tun. Vermutlich werden es dann noch mehr Leute tun, weil es dann um klare, möglicherweise spielentscheidende, Vorteile geht, was nunmal ATM definitiv nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> Und glaub mir.. Blizzard analysiert sehr genau, wer wann ein Abo beendet und lootet hier sehr genau aus, wie weit sie gehen können
> 
> ...



Also heisst das jawohl eindeutig das wir als Kunden durch unser Kaufverhalten entscheiden können was in Zukunft zum Verkauf angeboten wird.
Wir kaufen Pets, also werden Pets angeboten.
Wir kaufen Reittiere, also werden Reittiere angeboten.
Wir kaufen dies undjenes, also wird es angeboten.

Aber wenn wir keine Reittire kaufen, wird dann das ein oder andere erst noch angeboten ?

Wahrscheinlich dann ja wohl nicht.


----------



## Dark_Pala (23. April 2010)

Ich versteh nciht was alle immer meinen.... "lolol ****** Bilzzard.... alles nur Geldmacherei..."

Das klingt ziemlich anch Abzocke... Dabei find ich das garnicht mal. Sicher, 20 Euro sind viel Geld für so machen. Aber ich finde das Pferdchen schön und wer es haben will soll es sich kaufen. 
Ich selber habe nicht vpr 20 Euro zu bezahlen. Mir selber reichen die 13 im Monat. Aber wenn man Spaß daran hat, soll amn sich keinen Zwang antuen.

Und um zur Abzocke zu kommen. SO funktioniert Marktwirtschaft. Jede Nachfrage schafft sich sein Angebot. Wenn viele Spieler solche Tiere sammeln und sich von der breiten Masse abheben wolle, kaufen sie sich halt so ein Mount. UNd ich finds auch ok von Bilzzard. Die haben wahrscheinlich Geld genug. Aber wenn sie eine Idee haben, die funktioniert, ist es ihr gutes Recht diese auch umzusetzen. Wenn ihr jetzt DIE Idee hättet, dann würdet ihr die auch nciht zu Dumpingpreisen anbieten.

So long...

MFG


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Rein marktwirtschaftlich betrachtet ist es so.
Wenn ich ein Produkt habe, was nicht gekauft wird, lohnt es sich nicht dieses weiter anzubieten.
Daraus folgt natürlich umgekehrt: Wenn ich ein Produkt nicht kaufe, trage ich dazu bei, dass es möglicherweise aus dem Programm genommen wird. Dazu müssen nur noch ein Großteil der anderen Kunden dasselbe machen.


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. April 2010)

Nooner hats genau getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


YEAH einer ders kapiert^^


----------



## Zynic (23. April 2010)

Eigentlich ist es ja ansichtssache der der das Mount mag der solls kaufen. Ich persönlich möcht es nicht haben. 

Da brauchen die einen nicht flamen und ausserdem wenn leute über blizzard meckern solln se das Spiel nicht zocken xD.

Sind ja die Entwickler des besten MMORPGs vom Gameplay her.



lg


----------



## Nooner (23. April 2010)

Zynic schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es ja ansichtssache der der das Mount mag der solls kaufen. Ich persönlich möcht es nicht haben.
> 
> Da brauchen die einen nicht flamen und ausserdem wenn leute über blizzard meckern solln se das Spiel nicht zocken xD.
> 
> ...



Wieso soll ich das Spiel nicht spielen, wenn es Sachen gibt die mir beim Entwickler missfallen ?
Muss ich alles dann gut finden nur damit ich ein bestimmtes Spiel spielen darf ?

Wenn ja, ne interessante Einstellung.


----------



## xshooterx (23. April 2010)

Ich finds lächerlich das soviele meinen sie würden nie so "viel" Geld ausgeben für son Scheiß.
Ich bin mir sicher das einige von euch raucher sind und ihr gebt im Monat mehr für Zigaretten aus!
Und im gegensatz zu Zigaretten ist das Mount nicht ungesund!


----------



## BlizzLord (23. April 2010)

Nooner schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich das Spiel nicht spielen, wenn es Sachen gibt die mir beim Entwickler missfallen ?
> Muss ich alles dann gut finden nur damit ich ein bestimmtes Spiel spielen darf ?
> 
> Wenn ja, ne interessante Einstellung.



Darum geht es ja nicht man kann natürlich nicht alles gut finden aber Leute die durch die Gegend brüllen:

"wow is sooo langweilig ich stehe nur rum"
"Blizz will nur kohle machen"(warum gibst du dann jeden Monat 13 euro dafür aus!?)

Dann frag ich mich: Warum schieben sie den geldgeilen auch noch Kohle in den Arsch?
Und ein langweiliges Spiel spielen nennt man Sucht.

Zum Mount:
Sieht gut aus und wer die 20€ extra hat kann sie ruhig dafür ausgeben.
Wenn ich mir ansehe was Leute für Müll kaufen, da ist das hier noch echt sinnvoll.



> Ich bemitleide leute die sich das Pferd kaufen da diese schon zusehr im spiel stecken.


Warum bemitleidest du Leute die sich sowas leisten können?
Was hat das mit Sucht zu tun?
Wenn ich finde das es gut aussieht und ich genug Kohle habe warum nicht.

Ihr seid meiner Meinung einach krankhaft eifersüchtig auf Blizzard's Erfolg.
(So nun warte ich auf die "Worauf sollte ich Eifersüchtig sein" Schreier)


Und arm ist Blizzard schonmal gar nicht(Was die Schlagzeile beweißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Tinkerballa (23. April 2010)

WOW!!! respekt, endlich schreibt die BILD-Zeitung mal keinen müll^^ bravo ihr schreiberlinge, endlich sagt ihr mal etwas wahres: das is ABZOCKE xD

aber ich kauf mir jetzt weder den gaul, noch kauf ich ne bildzeitung, weil beides nur mist ist^^


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (23. April 2010)

Ich persönlich finde das Blizzard langsam etwas zu weit geht ! Leider gibt es Spieler die die Firmenpolitik von Blizzard mit ihrem Kauf von diesem Mount unterstützen. Ich beziehe diese Aussage auf den Preis, wie schon des öfteren erwähnt ist es ein haufen Pixel.
In welcher relation stehen da bitte 20 Euro ? Ok hätten die jungs von Blizzard mal in Betracht gezogen zu sagen "Ok wir Spenden 50 % der Einnahmen" hätte sogar ich gesagt "Ok das ist mal ein netter Zug von dennen!" 
Das gleiche Problem sehe ich bei den Freeplay tagen die durch unerwartete Serverabstürze, ewigen lags usw früher vergeben wurden.... und seid Wotlk gab es genug dieser Tage ! Was gab es für die zahlende Kundschaft ? Ja richtig NICHTS !
Es ist eigentlich nur traurig wie leicht sich Leute beeindrucken lassen und diesen von Blizzard vorgegebenen Weg beschreiten. Bevor jetzt wieder so sinnlose Kommentare wie "Dann hör doch auf zu Spielen" kommen, schreib ich es gleich vorweg 
ich Spiele kein WoW mehr ! Weil ich mich von einem Geldgeilen Unternehmen nicht verarschen lasse! Ja ein Unternehmen muss Geld verdienen keine Frage aber es sollte sich in einem Rahmen bewegen der beide Seiten zufrieden stellt.


----------



## Tinkerballa (23. April 2010)

FrankieFourFingers schrieb:


> IBevor jetzt wieder so sinnlose Kommentare wie "Dann hör doch auf zu Spielen" kommen, schreib ich es gleich vorweg
> ich Spiele kein WoW mehr !



Dann hör doch auf, hier in den WoW threads deine achso geschätzte zeit zu vergeuden^^


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (23. April 2010)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> Dann hör doch auf, hier in den WoW threads deine achso geschätzte zeit zu vergeuden^^



Achso möchtest du jetzt meine Meinungsäußerung unterbinden. Glückwunsch für die erste Dumme Antwort die ich heute lesen muss!

Edit: Sehen manche World of Warcraft als Gottheit an ? Sobald man mal etwas negatives zu World of Warcraft äußert muss man sich so sinnlose Kommentare wie von Tinkerballa
durchlesen. Ich spiele jetzt HdrO was manche WoW´ler und noch andere total "kacke" finden! Muss ja nicht jeder das gleiche schön finden wie ich , aber ich verbiete keinem etwas negatives im Hdro Threads zu hinterlassen.
Warum auch es ist sein gutes Recht seine Meinung frei zu äußern.


----------



## Lari (23. April 2010)

FrankieFourFingers schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt wieder so sinnlose Kommentare wie "Dann hör doch auf zu Spielen" kommen, schreib ich es gleich vorweg
> ich Spiele kein WoW mehr ! Weil ich mich von einem Geldgeilen Unternehmen nicht verarschen lasse!



Aber als Avatar den Lil' KT, na das überzeugt mich jetzt aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (23. April 2010)

Aiden91 schrieb:


> Ist zwar mal was anderes, aber eigentlich nur Geldschneiderei seitens Blizzard!
> 
> Und mal ehrlich, es gibt um einiges besser aussehende Mounts!
> 
> MFG



ja - wobei ich es dennoch nicht hässlich finde (sicher ein geflügelter tiger im spektraltiger look währe mir lieber...oder ein "geister drache")....aber es kommt einfach nicht an nen netherdrachen (am besten noch ein Gladi-Netherdrache) ran....

Und ja ich hab nen netherdrachen (sogar mit 2 charakteren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - vorgestern den 2ten gekriegt...endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX
ps: ich habe mir überlegt es zu kaufen, aber da gehe ich ja lieber gold kaufen und fahr dann ein motorrad (chopper) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und selbst das mache ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (23. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Aber als Avatar den Lil' KT, na das überzeugt mich jetzt aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja lol, da muss ich noch was abändern. Aber danke für den Hinweis....ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Floyder (23. April 2010)

Ich finde das Pferd unschön, aber hab damit keine Probleme, wenn Leute dafür Geld ausgeben. Mir ists egal.


----------



## MoVedder (23. April 2010)

FrankieFourFingers schrieb:


> Ja lol, da muss ich noch was abändern. Aber danke für den Hinweis....ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen.



Snatch !


Ps: Freie Marktwirtschaft 4tw !


take care


----------



## Darequi (23. April 2010)

Also ich hab nicht wirklich etwas gegen das Mount, ich mein, Accountgebunden, passt sich jeder Reitfähigkeit an?
Was will man mehr? Ich kann es mit jedem meiner Charaktere nutzen, und ich brauche mir nie wieder ein neues
Reittier kaufen, da ich, wenn ich vom ungeübten Reiter bis hin gekonnten Reiter aufsteige, mein Ross alles direkt übernimmt.

So what?

Im Endeffekt bestimmt jeder selbst, ob er es sich kauft :

Fakt ist : DU musst es nicht haben, kannst es aber haben ..


----------



## Wowler12345 (23. April 2010)

Entweder man kauft es oder nicht!

FERTIG


----------



## Bodensee (23. April 2010)

Nooner schrieb:


> Also heisst das jawohl eindeutig das wir als Kunden durch unser Kaufverhalten entscheiden können was in Zukunft zum Verkauf angeboten wird.
> Wir kaufen Pets, also werden Pets angeboten.
> Wir kaufen Reittiere, also werden Reittiere angeboten.
> Wir kaufen dies undjenes, also wird es angeboten.
> ...




Was war zuerst, das Huhn oder das Ei? War zuerst das Angebot des ersten Pets oder zuerst die Nachfrage der Spieler da?


----------



## razor528 (23. April 2010)

WEnn man genau überlegt ist WoW auch nur ein Hobby und sogar ein recht günstiges in vergleich z.b. modelbau.. ist um einiges teuer und verbraucht mehr zeit....
Von demher finde ich die 20 euro sind ok wenns jetzt 100 kosten würde hätte ich mir sicher keins geholt


----------



## jacktrulye (23. April 2010)

Also jetzt mal an die olololol alle die das mount kaufen sind gimps usw 
Für was haltet ihr euch? warum mischt ihr euch in entscheidungen anderer leute ein ?? sie werden nen grund haben das sie das mount kaufen ich z.B. weil praktisch ist acc gebunden und nett aussieht ich habs mir net gekauft nur um damit anzugeben dafür hab ich andere mounts 

Es reicht langsam den blizz store zu flamen ändern wird sich eh nix wenn euch das geld net wert ist dann steckt es in andere sinnlose dinge wie rauchen oder den Pet Stone 
es nervt ziemlich wenn man was ausem blizzstore gekauft hat wsps bekommt mit du opfer zahlst für pixel und co lasst die leute ihr geld ausgeben wofür sies wollen wenn ihr damit net einverstanden seid dann werdet kommunisten dann habt ihr eure totale kontrolle -.- d


----------



## Nooner (23. April 2010)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Was war zuerst, das Huhn oder das Ei? War zuerst das Angebot des ersten Pets oder zuerst die Nachfrage der Spieler da?



Warscheinlich das Pet, ist auch kein Punkt über den es zu streiten gilt.
Wenn dieses Pet keiner kauft, wird dann wohl ein zweites angeboten ?


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich bin weniger sauer auf Blizzard als auf die Community, die diesen ganzen scheiss mitmacht!



Nicht nur du. Bin da auch ein bisschen fassungslos das es in so breitem Maße aktzeptiert wird, dass man in einem Spiel mit monatlichen Gebühren noch extra für etwas zahlen muss. Im Gegenteil, dass finden auch noch viele toll. Kann ich einfach nicht verstehen. Und dann der Preis von 20 Euro, der ist vollkommen unangemessen.

Aber die meisten verstehen nicht, dass es um Prinzip geht und verstehen nicht, wie man sich wegen einem Mount aufregen kann. Aber es bleibt ja nicht bei einem Mount, es werden mehr und mehr werden. Bin gespannt ob das wirklich alle weiter mitmachen, wenn nach und nach immer hübschere Mounts in den Shop kommen und Ingame im vergleich immer hässlichere kommen und die 20 Euro Beträge sich häufen. Ich bin gespannt, wirklich sehr sehr gespannt.


----------



## Bodensee (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nicht nur du. Bin da auch ein bisschen fassungslos das es in so breitem Maße aktzeptiert wird, dass man in einem Spiel mit monatlichen Gebühren noch extra für etwas zahlen muss. Im Gegenteil, dass finden auch noch viele toll. Kann ich einfach nicht verstehen. Und dann der Preis von 20 Euro, der ist vollkommen unangemessen.



 Hört doch mal auf mit dem "muss". Keiner muss das Pet kaufen, keiner muss die besten Waffen oder Rüssiteile haben, keiner muss 13 Euro für WoW zahlen. Wann kapiert Ihr das mal endlich?


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Hört doch mal auf mit dem "muss". Keiner muss das Pet kaufen, keiner muss die besten Waffen oder Rüssiteile haben, keiner muss 13 Euro für WoW zahlen. Wann kapiert Ihr das mal endlich?



Nein, ich bleibe bei "muss". Weisst du wieso ? Weil nach und nach immer mehr "kosmetische Sachen" in den Shop kommen. Mehr und mehr und nochmals mehr. Immer wirds 20 Euro kosten. Und Ingame wirds immer weniger Mounts geben. Und die die es geben wird, werden dann wahrscheinlich lieblos gestaltet sein oder auf alten Modellen beruhen.

Wenn man also was einigermaßen gutes haben will => Shop. Gerade als Mountsammler.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. April 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Wir hatten dieselbe Diskussion hier, als die Pets aufkamen - offenbar vergessen manche Leute sehr schnell.


Nö habe ich nicht vergessen. Aber die Diskussion ist damals nicht so ausgeartet wie das mit dem Reitmount hier. Damals haben die meisten noch gesagt das es ok ist, weil ja die Hälfte des Kaufpreises für eine gute Sache gespendet wurde. Das fanden dann die meisten alle gut. Wäre es hier beim Reitmount so gewesen, dann hätten wir hier nicht so einen mittlerweile 39 Seiten langen bescheuerten Thread darüber. 
Hier artet das mittlerweile zu einer richtigen Schlacht aus pro und contra Mount. Einer der blödesten Threads die es gibt, wie ich finde. Hier feindet nur einer den anderen an. Mich wundert es, dass er immer noch nicht geschlossen ist. Wird langsam Zeit denke ich. Und in einem Monat interessiert es eh kein Schwein mehr.


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Coralie schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben wurde, wird niemand zum Kauf gezwungen. Wäre ich in der Führungsmannschaft bei Blizzard, würde ich ebenfalls derartige Ingame-Items zum Kauf anbieten. Ob es den Nörglern nun gefällt oder nicht, Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen und als solches an einer Gewinnmaximierung interessiert. Es geht schlichtweg um Angebot und Nachfrage, da kann man Blizzard sicherlich keinen Vorwurf machen.
> 
> An dieser Stelle sei noch gesagt, dass mich derartige Beiträge erheblich nerven, zumal es mittlerweile genügend Beiträge zu diesem Thema gibt. Man sollte auch noch anmerken, dass nirgendwo so viel gejammert und genörgelt wird, wie in Deutschland. Tja, wir Deutschen sind schon ein missgünstiges, neidisches und eifersüchtiges Völkchen.



Klar, aber es wäre keine Gewinnmaximierung wenn die Kunden nicht so prima mitmachen würden. Sicher man kann keinem vorwerfen das Ding zu kaufen. Aber für mich ist das keine Gewinnmaximierung mehr sondern nurnoch pure Gier. Und das ist ein großer Unterschied. Und natürlich:

Kritik = Jammer
Deutschland = Alle bis auf den letzten ein blödes ödes Volk das nur rumheult.

Soweit ich weiss sind wir sogar das beliebteste Land überhaupt. Glauben kann ich das selbst auch nicht, aber scheint so zu sein. Die Deutschen sehen sich nur immer selbst so schlecht.


----------



## razor528 (23. April 2010)

jacktrulye schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal an die olololol alle die das mount kaufen sind gimps usw
> Für was haltet ihr euch? warum mischt ihr euch in entscheidungen anderer leute ein ?? sie werden nen grund haben das sie das mount kaufen ich z.B. weil praktisch ist acc gebunden und nett aussieht ich habs mir net gekauft nur um damit anzugeben dafür hab ich andere mounts
> 
> Es reicht langsam den blizz store zu flamen ändern wird sich eh nix wenn euch das geld net wert ist dann steckt es in andere sinnlose dinge wie rauchen oder den Pet Stone
> es nervt ziemlich wenn man was ausem blizzstore gekauft hat wsps bekommt mit du opfer zahlst für pixel und co lasst die leute ihr geld ausgeben wofür sies wollen wenn ihr damit net einverstanden seid dann werdet kommunisten dann habt ihr eure totale kontrolle -.- d




/sign
da gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen wers haben will holt es sich und wer nicht der lässt es bleiben ist doch rille omg kiddys echt mal


----------



## Klos1 (23. April 2010)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht, allerdings ist die Diskussion sinnvoll <-> nicht sinnvoll davon nur sehr eingeschränkt trennbar. Nicht zuletzt, weil die Entscheidung über die Sinnhaftigkeit -besser formuliert wohl den "haben wollen" Faktor- vom Preis mitbestimmt wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst mir aber nicht erzählen, daß Blizzard nur mit 100 Käufern kalkuliert hat, wenn sie ca. 10 Millionen Abo's haben. Die kalkulierte Absatzmenge spielt natürlich eine entscheidende Rolle in der Preisgestaltung.
Nur erscheint mir die Kalkulation, die einen Preis von 20 Euronen gerechtfertigt hätte, im höchsten Maße unrealistisch.

Natürlich kenne auch ich keine genauen Zahlen. Aber ich finde, man kann die Zahlen auch in etwa ableiten. Und wenn ich jetzt einfach mal 5000 Euro an einmalige Kosten in den Raum werfe, dann bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, daß das schon sehr pro Blizzard kalkuliert ist.

Dann hätten sie bei 20 Euro mit einen Verkauf von 250 Stück kalkuliert, bis zum Überschreiten der Gewinnschwelle. Und das bei ca. 10 000 000 Kunden? Klingt für mich alles sehr unrealistisch.
Desweiteren hätte man den Preis auch schon um einiges senken können, wenn alleinige Ursache für die Höhe des Preises eine völlige Fehlkalkulation gewesen wäre.

Da kannst du jetzt noch deine Kosten für die Transaktion mit einbeziehen, aber die sind bestimmt verschwindend gering.


----------



## Virikas (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nicht nur du. Bin da auch ein bisschen fassungslos das es in so breitem Maße aktzeptiert wird, dass man in einem Spiel mit monatlichen Gebühren noch extra für etwas zahlen muss. Im Gegenteil, dass finden auch noch viele toll. Kann ich einfach nicht verstehen. Und dann der Preis von 20 Euro, der ist vollkommen unangemessen.





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nein, ich bleibe bei "muss". Weisst du wieso ? Weil nach und nach immer mehr "kosmetische Sachen" in den Shop kommen. Mehr und mehr und nochmals mehr. Immer wirds 20 Euro kosten. Und Ingame wirds immer weniger Mounts geben. Und die die es geben wird, werden dann wahrscheinlich lieblos gestaltet sein oder auf alten Modellen beruhen.
> 
> Wenn man also was einigermaßen gutes haben will => Shop. Gerade als Mountsammler.



Zum einen ist das "muss" zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt absoluter Quark. Sieht man einerseits daran, dass es genug Leute gibt, die das Ding hässlich finden und zum anderen beruht alles weitere was du sagst auf Spekulationen. Sicherlich besteht die Möglichkeit, dass es so kommt. Genauso kann es auch sein, dass sich Blizz sehr wohl bewusst ist, das kaufbare Spielvorteile zu einem riesigen Aufschrei und vermutlich einer großen Acc. Kündigungswelle kommen wird. _Dann_ und erst dann kann man drüber diskutieren und sich aufregen, vorher ist das nur Schwarmalerei!

Und nu verabschiede ich mich ins We. Schreibt nicht so viel, keine Lust das alles nachzulesen *gg*


----------



## Bodensee (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nein, ich bleibe bei "muss". Weisst du wieso ? Weil nach und nach immer mehr "kosmetische Sachen" in den Shop kommen. Mehr und mehr und nochmals mehr. Immer wirds 20 Euro kosten. Und Ingame wirds immer weniger Mounts geben. Und die die es geben wird, werden dann wahrscheinlich lieblos gestaltet sein oder auf alten Modellen beruhen.
> 
> Wenn man also was einigermaßen gutes haben will => Shop. Gerade als Mountsammler.




Warum wisst Ihr immer das Blizzard in Zukunft plant? Warum sollen die Ingame Pets verschwinden zugunsten von Kaufbaren? Es sind nur zusätzliche Items die man sich kaufen kann und sonst nix.


----------



## DiemoX (23. April 2010)

Mir ist das egal ob sich Person X ein Reittier käuft. Solange ich nicht noch zusätzlich unnütz Geld ausgeben muss ist alles gut.


----------



## Warlockguy (23. April 2010)

ich investiere die 20 euro in spielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



finde das mount zwar schön, aber wenn jeder, bzw viele mit dem ding rumreiten, dann ist es einfach nichts mehr besonderes. Dann lieber mein Baron Totenschwurs-Pferd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als Alli kommt das cool


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Warum wisst Ihr immer das Blizzard in Zukunft plant? Warum sollen die Ingame Pets verschwinden zugunsten von Kaufbaren? Es sind nur zusätzliche Items die man sich kaufen kann und sonst nix.



Mit ein wenig Weitblick kann man sich das denken. Was das in die Zukunft blicken betrifft, so habe ich im Bezug auf Blizzards damit meistens Recht.


----------



## Bodensee (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig Weitblick kann man sich das denken. Was das in die Zukunft blicken betrifft, so habe ich im Bezug auf Blizzards damit meistens Recht.




Was Du Dir denkst und was tatsächlich eintrifft, muss nicht immer das selbe sein. Orakel gibt es nur im Film. Also bitte bleibt bei den Tatsachen und mutmasst nicht herum. Abgesehen davon arbeiten bei Blizzard genügend Leute die sich der Problematik der kaufbaren "Ware" bewusst sind. Daher lassen wir sie Ihre Arbeit machen und geniessen wir das Spiel.


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Was Du Dir denkst und was tatsächlich eintrifft, muss nicht immer das selbe sein. Orakel gibt es nur im Film. Also bitte bleibt bei den Tatsachen und mutmasst nicht herum. Abgesehen davon arbeiten bei Blizzard genügend Leute die sich der Problematik der kaufbaren "Ware" bewusst sind. Daher lassen wir sie Ihre Arbeit machen und geniessen wir das Spiel.



Ich erinnere dich dran wenn die ersten genaudeswegen auch aufschreien werden. Wenn es die "Besten" Mounts nurnoch im Shop gibt.


----------



## Zynic (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere dich dran wenn die ersten genaudeswegen auch aufschreien werden. Wenn es die "Besten" Mounts nurnoch im Shop gibt.



naja ich glaube nicht das es soweit kommt aber wenn dann werden sie sicher Kunden verlieren. Mich bestimmt einschließlich.


----------



## Lillyan (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere dich dran wenn die ersten genaudeswegen auch aufschreien werden. Wenn es die "Besten" Mounts nurnoch im Shop gibt.


Wenn man kein Mount kaufen will, einem ein schönes Mount aber so wichtig ist dass das Spiel einem keinen Spaß mehr macht, dann hört man eben auf zu spielen. Momentan können die meisten aber wohl gut mit der Situation leben und ich verzichte sicherlich auf kein Mount oder Pet was mir jetzt grade Freude bereitet, weil es dann in der Zukunft mehr geben wird. Aus "Prinzip" verzichte ich bei meinem Hobby nur sehr ungern auf Sachen, solang dabei keine Menschen wirklich zu Schaden kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere dich dran wenn die ersten genaudeswegen auch aufschreien werden. Wenn es die "Besten" Mounts nurnoch im Shop gibt.


Das wird erst dann kommen, wenn Blizzard WoW nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und es ein F2p Spiel wird. Vorher sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Grushdak (23. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Kritik = Jammer
> Deutschland = Alle bis auf den letzten ein blödes ödes Volk das nur rumheult.


Ich frage mich gerade, in welchem finsteren Teil Deutschlands Du lebst?
Bei mir hier ist es jedenfalls nicht so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. April 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das alle die hier das Mount per Itemshop nicht wahrhaben wollen oder sich der Diskussion verschliessen WAS ein Itemshop in einen Vollpreisabospiel verloren hat?
Hier wird nur gesagt Neider, Musst ja nicht,blabla...
Könnte es vlt sein das ihr insgeheim wisst das es blöde ist sich ein Spiel zu kaufen, dafür monatlich Abo zu bezahlen und sich dann noch per Itemshop ausnehmen zu lassen und ihr desswegen den Standpunkt so verteidigt das der Itemshop ja keine Pflicht ist etc...?
Mal ganz ehrlich an alle die das Mount haben..habt ihr eigentlich je darüber nachgedacht was ihr da so macht, oder hat euch das Blizzardlogo so verblendet das ihr erst gar nicht bereit wart zu sagen:
WTF Blizz? Ich kaufe Spiel ich zahle Abo, und jetzt wollt ihr Geld übern Itemshop von mir? Und dann noch für ein Mount 1,5Monate Spielzeit?
Da wurde Hinr ausgeschaltet, kaufen geklickt, damit kann ich in Dala stehen und posen..DANKE Blizz für die käufliche Peniserweiterung 
Kommt doch mal runter von diesen Trip, stellt euch der realität, ihr habt euch übern Tisch ziehen lassen, Blizz hat für euch absolute Narrenfreiheit, die führen hier Klammheimlich das
Pay to ply with more pay to style ein......
Mit Cata gibts Zierwerk...ohja ich seh schon im Blizzstore Zierwerkrüstungen für den Account ....dann dürft ihr texturen fürn Umhang kaufen für 10 Euro...JUHUUU
Sachen die in jeden andren Vollpreisgame GRATIS inkludiert sind, da ist es selbstverständlich das man das Spiel bezahlt sein Abo berappt und dafür keinerlei weitere Kosten egal für was entstehen.
NUR wenn Blizz damit durchkommt werden sich auch andre denken..hey die könnens auch..jo dann verkaufen wir halt mal n paar billig aufbereitete Mounts und Zierwerke in Lotro gegen bares.... 

In F2P schimpfen über Itemshops als obs kein Morgen mehr gibt und die Welt dadurch untergeht weil man dafür das da einige kaufen das Spiel mit einschnitten und etwas kastriert gratis spielen darf..
WoW darf alles ....that rulez


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, in welchem finsteren Teil Deutschlands Du lebst?
> Bei mir hier ist es jedenfalls nicht so.
> 
> 
> ...



Ironie ist eine feine Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn man kein Mount kaufen will, einem ein schönes Mount aber so wichtig ist dass das Spiel einem keinen Spaß mehr macht, dann hört man eben auf zu spielen. Momentan können die meisten aber wohl gut mit der Situation leben und ich verzichte sicherlich auf kein Mount oder Pet was mir jetzt grade Freude bereitet, weil es dann in der Zukunft mehr geben wird. Aus "Prinzip" verzichte ich bei meinem Hobby nur sehr ungern auf Sachen, solang dabei keine Menschen wirklich zu Schaden kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte, bitte nicht schon wieder. Das ist GENAU das was ich meine. Man sagt etwas gegen das geliebte Spiel und es heißt: "Hör doch auf wenn du das Spiel scheiße findest!"

Wirklich, ich kann sowas echt nichtmehr hören. Versteht doch mal das man nicht alles scheiße findet, nur weil man ein bestimmtenBereich des Spieles kritisiert. Und denkt ihr wirklich die führen einen Pet Shop ein, damit die da 2 Pets und ein Mount verkaufen ? Im Leben nicht. Da kommen natürlich mehr kosmetische Dinge. da bin ich mir 100% sicher. Und ich bin echt gespannt, wieviele und vorallem was für Mounts parallel Ingame erscheinen.


----------



## Inorrà (23. April 2010)

100 000 Leute kaufen sich ein Mount für 20 Euro und in Afrika verhungern die Kinder!

Wie soll man den Leuten die das Geld wirklich benötigt hätten erklären, dass es für Pixel ausgegeben wurde?


----------



## Klos1 (23. April 2010)

Inorrà schrieb:


> 100 000 Leute kaufen sich ein Mount für 20 Euro und in Afrika verhungern die Kinder!
> 
> Wie soll man den Leuten die das Geld wirklich benötigt hätten erklären, dass es für Pixel ausgegeben wurde?



Jo, so krank ist die Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das alle die hier das Mount per Itemshop nicht wahrhaben wollen oder sich der Diskussion verschliessen WAS ein Itemshop in einen Vollpreisabospiel verloren hat?



Wo steht im End User License Agreement (EULA), dass du durch deine 12,99 im Monat Anspruch auf alles hast was Blizzard ins Spiel einbaut?
Sie haben sich dafür entschieden verschiedene Goodies zu verkaufen. Wenn du oder andere da ein Problem mit haben, dann kündigt doch einfach. Aber so ein Fass aufzumachen wegen ein paar Pets und einem Mount ist wirklich lächerlich - vorallem weil sie den Leuten keine Vorteile bringen.



> Wie soll man den Leuten die das Geld wirklich benötigt hätten erklären, dass es für Pixel ausgegeben wurde?


Dann würde ich vorher noch fragen ob es die Schuld der Mount- und Petkäufer ist, dass die Leute "die das Geld wirklich benötigt hätten" in ihre ärmliche Situation gekommen sind.


----------



## Zynic (23. April 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Wo steht im End User License Agreement (EULA), dass du durch deine 12,99 im Monat Anspruch auf alles hast was Blizzard ins Spiel einbaut?
> Sie haben sich dafür entschieden verschiedene Goodies zu verkaufen. Wenn du oder andere da ein Problem mit haben, dann kündigt doch einfach. Aber so ein Fass aufzumachen wegen ein paar Pets und einem Mount ist wirklich lächerlich - vorallem weil sie den Leuten keine Vorteile bringen.
> 
> 
> Dann würde ich vorher noch fragen ob es die Schuld der Mount- und Petkäufer ist, dass die Leute "die das Geld wirklich benötigt hätten" in ihre ärmliche Situation gekommen sind.



naja sie könnten es auch einfach so spenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. April 2010)

Zynic schrieb:


> naja sie könnten es auch einfach so spenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Könnten ist freiwillig. =)


----------



## LaVerne (24. April 2010)

Inorrà schrieb:


> 100 000 Leute kaufen sich ein Mount für 20 Euro und in Afrika verhungern die Kinder!
> 
> Wie soll man den Leuten die das Geld wirklich benötigt hätten erklären, dass es für Pixel ausgegeben wurde?



Sorry, bei aller Abneigung gegen den Itemshop ist das dennoch ein völlig bescheuertes Argument; da müßte man schon viel früher ansetzen: Warum 13 Euro in einem Monat für ein Spiel ausgeben, obwohl damit Leben gerettet werden könnten? 

Der größte Teil (wenn nicht alle Leute hier, mich eingeschlossen) gibt im Monat Geld für unnützen Kram aus, den er nicht braucht (DVDs, BDs, Musik etc.). Anderen etwas vorzuwerfen, was man dann selbst nicht umsetzt, ist Doppelmoral.

Macht mal die Probe auf's Exempel und stellt euch, wenn ihr das nächste Mal mit DVDs oder vergleichbaren Konsumgütern an der Kasse steht, dort Monitore vor, die live übertragen, wie Kinder in Entwicklungsländern verhungern. Bezahlt ihr dennoch artig eure Sachen, dann habt ihr wenigstens etwas wichtiges über euch selbst gelernt: Daß auch ihr weiter eigennützig konsumieren könnt im Bewußtsein, daß ihr damit mitverantwortlich für das Sterben von Menschen seid. Ich für meinen Teil kann mit dieser nicht gerade schönen Erkenntnis sehr gut leben.

Meine sonstige Ansicht des Itemshops habe ich im Thread ja schon ausführlich dargelegt.


----------



## Syracrus (24. April 2010)

Inorrà schrieb:


> 100 000 Leute kaufen sich ein Mount für 20 Euro und in Afrika verhungern die Kinder!
> 
> Wie soll man den Leuten die das Geld wirklich benötigt hätten erklären, dass es für Pixel ausgegeben wurde?





Wie soll man diesen Menschen erklären, dass wir in einer "Überflussgesellschaft" leben, dass hier Nahrungsmittel weggeworfen werden http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/19/19895/1.html. 
Das finde ich jetzt wesentlich schlimmer, als 20 € für ein "Hobby" auszugeben, wenn du schon mit so etwas anfängst.

Jeder soll *sein* Geld für das ausgeben, was er meint. 
Ich gehe dafür arbeiten und dann bestimme ich auch was ich mit meiner Entlohnung für die "geknechteten" Stunden anfangen, ob ich mir davon jetzt 20 Kilo Eis kaufe oder ein paar Pixel. 
Und solange ich nicht gezwungen werde es zu kaufen ist es doch ok.


----------



## Noldan (24. April 2010)

Inorrà schrieb:


> 100 000 Leute kaufen sich ein Mount für 20 Euro und in Afrika verhungern die Kinder!
> 
> Wie soll man den Leuten die das Geld wirklich benötigt hätten erklären, dass es für Pixel ausgegeben wurde?



Stell dir vor es gibt Leute die kaufen sich jede 3 Monate einen neuen Mercedes, bauen sich Häuser für Millionen von Euronen mit 20 Schlafzimmern, Pool etc. und das obwohl es in Afrika hungernde Kinder gibt. Diese Argumentation ist mal völlig daneben. Sollte doch immernoch jedem selbst überlassen sein was er mit seinem Geld macht, wofür er jeden Tag arbeiten geht (zumindest di meisten^^).

Es würden sicherlich noch viel mehr Leute kaufen, wenn die "Hürde" Kreditkarte nicht wäre. Bei mir scheitert es im Moment nur daran. Aber bei Ebay gibt es die Codes ja mittlerweise auch, nur leider mit 100 % Preisaufschlag xD 

Edit: Wieso spielst du dann eigentlich WoW? Spende doch die 13 &#8364; für Kinder in Afrika. Damit kannst sicherlich eine Familie eine ganze Weile dort ernähren. Was dau da von dir lässt ist heuchelei vom Feinsten !!!


----------



## Bighorn (24. April 2010)

Inorrà schrieb:


> 100 000 Leute kaufen sich ein Mount für 20 Euro und in Afrika verhungern die Kinder!
> 
> Wie soll man den Leuten die das Geld wirklich benötigt hätten erklären, dass es für Pixel ausgegeben wurde?



Stell dir vor die wenige Ackerfläche in Afrika wird benutzt um Viehfutter in Europa zu produzieren damit das Fleisch hier günstig wird und es hier dann unter umständen im Müll landet.
Wie auch immer, es hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.


Es ist ein Hobby, der eine zahlt 13Euro Abo und gibt zusätzlich Geld im Shop aus. Der andere steckt tausende in sein Auto um es bis zur unkenntlichkeit umzubauen. Was auch immer dem einen gefällts, dem anderen nicht. Die Kunst ist es Tolleranz zu zeigen, solange keiner bei seiner Selbstverwirklichung zu Schaden kommt bzw andere.


----------



## Thori'dal (24. April 2010)

nicht für 5 würd ich das kaufen


----------



## Anaamuu (24. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das alle die hier das Mount per Itemshop nicht wahrhaben wollen oder sich der Diskussion verschliessen WAS ein Itemshop in einen Vollpreisabospiel verloren hat?
> Hier wird nur gesagt Neider, Musst ja nicht,blabla...
> Könnte es vlt sein das ihr insgeheim wisst das es blöde ist sich ein Spiel zu kaufen, dafür monatlich Abo zu bezahlen und sich dann noch per Itemshop ausnehmen zu lassen und ihr desswegen den Standpunkt so verteidigt das der Itemshop ja keine Pflicht ist etc...?
> Mal ganz ehrlich an alle die das Mount haben..habt ihr eigentlich je darüber nachgedacht was ihr da so macht, oder hat euch das Blizzardlogo so verblendet das ihr erst gar nicht bereit wart zu sagen:
> ...



Erstmal /sign und so... 

Für mich ist der " Petshop " nur ein Test gewesen, wieviele " Dumme " sich den Krempel auch kaufen - wie man sieht, sehr viele. 
Denkt ihr ernsthaft, bei Mounts ist Schluß ? Vergesst es. 
Es werden auf lange Sicht nicht nur Mounts und Pets dort zusätzlich verkauft werden, sondern erstmal " Styleitems " für die RP Gesellen unter uns, nach und nach werden dort auch " Einsteiger T Sets " landen. 

Hier mal ein kleines Zitat zum Nachdenken 



> Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu bauen .



Ich bin weder neidisch auf die Mountkäufer noch brauche ich ingame so ein Teil, um mich irgendwie zu definieren - dafür gibts genug IG Möglichkeiten.


Und @Leviathan666 : 
Klemm dir den Spruch : wenns euch net passt, geht einfach, bla bla.
Es bringt keine Vorteile ? 
Angenommen ich hab 99 Mounts und 73 Pets.. kauf mir das fehlende im ITEMSHOP.. tadaaa... wieder 2 Erfolge mehr. Ich muss mir mit meinen Twinks keine Gäule mehr kaufen - lediglich das Reiten. 
Keine Vorteile ? Träum weiter.


----------



## ibbi (24. April 2010)

mich wunderts wielang ihr noch unnötiges zeug zu diesen thema schreibt...
Es bringt nix...!


----------



## DefWarri (24. April 2010)

Also ich finde auch, jeder so wie er denkt, bei mir aus der Gilde hats ein Shadow, da sieht es echt gut aus, zumindest als Nachtelfe, war ein Geburtstagsgeschenk von ihrem Freund, also find ichs auch okay soweit, 20 Euro für ein Geb Geschenk für die Freundin/den Freund ist auch nicht übertrieben, peinlich allerdings finde ich wen Tauren auf dem Ding rumreiten, das sieht dann immer so aus, als ob die Pferde gleich zusammenbrechen, da die dicken Naturburschen und Frauen viel mehr Gewicht haben als 200 dieser Mounts zusammen

Aber wie gesagt, jeder so wie er/sie denkt


----------



## Lillyan (24. April 2010)

Inorrà schrieb:


> 100 000 Leute kaufen sich ein Mount für 20 Euro und in Afrika verhungern die Kinder!
> 
> Wie soll man den Leuten die das Geld wirklich benötigt hätten erklären, dass es für Pixel ausgegeben wurde?


Soso, du verzichtest also auf jeden Luxus (und was anderes ist das Pixelpferd nicht) und spendest das Geld lieber? Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei ist Blizzard nicht das erste Spiel, dass monatliche Kosten mit einem Itemshop kombiniert... trotzdem benehmen sich einige als habe Blizzard den Teufel höchstpersönlich hinauf beschworen.


----------



## AngusD (24. April 2010)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Erstmal /sign und so...
> 
> Für mich ist der " Petshop " nur ein Test gewesen, wieviele " Dumme " sich den Krempel auch kaufen - wie man sieht, sehr viele.
> Denkt ihr ernsthaft, bei Mounts ist Schluß ? Vergesst es.
> Es werden auf lange Sicht nicht nur Mounts und Pets dort zusätzlich verkauft werden, sondern erstmal " Styleitems " für die RP Gesellen unter uns, nach und nach werden dort auch " Einsteiger T Sets " landen.



Wieviele Leute gibt es, die dir den Vogel zeigen, weil du für ein Computerspiel monatlich Gebühren bezahlst? Wie antwortest du denen?

Für die ist das genauso idiotisch, wie für dich der Kauf eines Pets oder Mounts.

Ich sehe für Waffen und Rüstungen derzeit keinen Markt. Die Dinger veralten einfach zu schnell. Damit sich das Zeug lohnt, müssen die Teile derartig "IMBA" sein, daß sie die Balance im Spiel noch mehr verschieben.

Sollten doch irgendwann mal Rüstungen und Waffen für reales Geld zu kaufen sein, hast du mehrere Möglichkeiten.

1) Es akzeptieren.

2) Spieler, die ihre Chars derartig aufwerten aus der Gilde/Gruppe schmeißen oder selbst die Gilde/Gruppe verlassen. Auf Dauer könnte sich die Gruppensuche dann recht schwierig erweisen.

 3) Mit WoW aufhören.



Anaamuu schrieb:


> (...)
> Es bringt keine Vorteile ?
> Angenommen ich hab 99 Mounts und 73 Pets.. kauf mir das fehlende im ITEMSHOP.. tadaaa... wieder 2 Erfolge mehr. Ich muss mir mit meinen Twinks keine Gäule mehr kaufen - lediglich das Reiten.
> Keine Vorteile ? Träum weiter.


Wow, welch ein Vorteil. Ein Erfolg, mit dem du (derzeit) nichts anfangen kannst.

Darf ich dich daran erinnern, daß Paladine (und Hexer?) ihr Mount ebenfalls geschenkt bekommen? Und das Reiten dazu ebenso? Die paar Silberstücke dafür sind vernachlässigbar. Damit gleicht sich das ganze etwas aus.


PS: Ja, ich hab meiner Freundin das Mount und das Windreiterjunges geschenkt. Warum? Weil sie es mir Wert ist.


----------



## Velias (24. April 2010)

Ich hab ja selten soviel sülze gelesen wie in diesem Topic.
Ich kann schon nachvollziehen, das es viele gibt, die ein Mount für Euros nicht gut heissen. Einige weil sie das Mount nicht mögen, einige weil man es sich nicht "verdient" hat und andere weil sie generell Euros für sowas ausgeben für Abzocke und dumm halten. Aber es ist nun mal das dese Punkte für jeden Menschen anders liegen.

Jeder der ein Hobby hat oder einer Sammelleidenschaft frönt, gibt meist auch Geld dafür aus bzw ist auch gezwungen dafür geld auszugeben. Jemand der dieses Hobby / Leidenschaft nicht teilt wird es als unnütz , dumm und geldverschwendung erachten. Speziell Leute die sich etwas "erarbeitet" haben langen da gerne öfter zu als andere. Den meisten ist es einfach ein Dorn im auge wenn andere etwas bekommen wofür sie in ihren Augen nichts tun mussten. Das nicht jeder die Welt so sieht wie sie zeihen sie nicht in betracht.

Auch bei den größten Gegensprechern des Himmelross / Itemshop hier im Topic ist mit nahezu 100%er Garantie etwas in ihrem Alltag vorzuweisen, wofür sie Zeit, Emotion und oder Geld aufwenden, was andere ebenalls als unnütz erachten. 

Des deutschen liebster Sport ist der Fussball und ein erheblicher Teil der bevölkerung it somit Fussball Fan. Er argumentiert mit Kameradschaft und Leidenschaft für sein Hobby aber was ist wenn wir den Fussball Fan mal andersrum beäugen? Ein trottel der für 22 Leute die nen Ball rum schubsen teuer Euros in Tickets und Merchendising steckt und mit 40k anderen jammerlappen weinend auf der Tribüne steht weil die Mannschaft den klassenerhalt nicht gepackt hat.

Oder wie stehts mit dem Musik Fan der gerne mit seinen Kumpels und einem Grill bewaffnet die Festivals unsicher macht? Auch hier gehts um Kameradschaft und Leidenschaft für sein Hobby und natürlich um gute Musik zu erleben. Betrachtet vom Anti-Fan sinds allerdings nur nen haufen, oft langhaarige, siffige Proleten die sich 24 Stunden Dauerbesaufen um dann halb nackt vor ner Bühne mit 20k anderen Affen rumzuhüpfen, während der Lärm das Trommelfellperforiert.

Oder doch lieber den Aktionisten der mit seiner Gruppe gegen die Ungerechtigkeiten des Systems streitet. Er ist der Überzeugung er kann die Welt verbessern denn zusammen sind sie Stark und jede Große Wende hat mit kleinen Schrittchen angefangen. Ja selbst diesen Weltverbesserern sieht der unbeteiligte eher mit hohn entgegen. Ein paar naive Ökos die nichts anderes zu tun haben als sich an Treppengeländer zu ketten und auf Bahnschienen zu setzen. Kauft euch ein Päckchen Privatleben!

Das könnte man unendlich fort führen und man sieht das man ALLES ausnahmslos ALLES negativ auslegen kann wenn man es will und nur die Mißbräuchlichsten Möglichkeiten in betracht zieht. Das Problem an sich ist, das der Mensch für alles was ihm nicht gefällt kein verständnis aufbringen kann, nichtmal dann wenn es ihn gar nicht selbst betrifft. Egal ob man im Realen oder Virtuellen seinem Hobby nachgeht, es geht immer um die Geselligkeit, die Leidenschaft und das Ausleben und da gehen die einen nun mal weiter als andere, was auch nichts verwerfliches ist wenn man andere damit nicht schädigt.

Wie sagt man so schön... man muss auch gönnen können ^^
Für manche Leute isses einfach nur ein schönes Mount in ihrem lieblingsspiel für den sie den einen oder anderen überflüssigen Euro aufwenden und kein hässlicher haufen Pixel, der dem Kapitalistischen Teufel Blizzard nährt. Es muss nicht alles kostenlos, superselten oder superepisch sein damit es jemandem gefällt - jedem das seine.

Und zum schluss sei noch angemerkt das ich es unter aller sau finde dann mit kommentaren zu kommen wie "100k kaufen sich ein Mount für 20 Euro und in Afrika verhungern kinder". Der der frei von Schuld ist der Werfe den ersten Stein! Erstaunlich das wir hier doch so viele Leute haben, die nur das nötigste Konsumieren und den Rest der ärmeren Welt schenken! God bless you ^^

So das wars ^^
Btw. Ich hab das Mount -PUNKT-
Warum? Ich steh auf Mounts und finde das Himmelsross zielich geil!
Ich z.b. auch nen Rabenfürst aber für mich sind sie alle gleich viel wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agasul (24. April 2010)

Ein virtuelles Reitttier........sowas aber auch ....tzz tzzz und das in WOW ....unglaublich........dachte immer mein Greif steht in der Garage. 

Jetzt ist mir klar warum ich mit dem Bus zur Arbeit fahr !!!

Lasst die doch ihr reales Geld ausgeben, ist doch ihr Geld.
Die sind doch oberpeinlich wie sie in Dalaran rumstehen.
Frag ihn doch mal, fliegen wir ne Runde =(310 Flugmount) was meinste wie schnell der da von seinem Himmelsross runter ist.
"ROFL"


----------



## Anaamuu (24. April 2010)

AngusD schrieb:


> Wieviele Leute gibt es, die dir den Vogel zeigen, weil du für ein Computerspiel monatlich Gebühren bezahlst? Wie antwortest du denen?
> 
> Für die ist das genauso idiotisch, wie für dich der Kauf eines Pets oder Mounts.
> 
> ...



Sweetheart, flamen will gelernt sein ;-) 
" Du zockst WoW ? So what.. dein Bier " 
Du siehst für Rüstungen und Co ausm Shop keinen Markt ? - Ich schon. Stichwort " Gierscore " . Heutzutage tut ingame jeder alles, um diese Wunderzahl nach oben zu treiben - und wenns sein muss, sogar mit eventuellen Rüstungen aus dem Shop. 

AKzeptieren ? Nein . 
Leute aus Gruppen dafür werfen ? - Wenn er oft genug Scheiße baut, ja. 
Mit WoW aufhören ? Wahrscheinlichste Variante. 

Und pardon, bevor Hexer und Pala Epics beim Lehrer kaufbar waren, musste man auch Gold hinlegen. Stichwort : Mats. Von ein ppar Silber kann ich nicht reden, es war damals schon eine Menge Gold. 

Du hast es deiner Freundin geschenkt ? Respekt, ich habe mir für das Geld 2 Bücher gekauft ;-) 

Das ich dsa Mountdesign hässlich finde, ist auch mein Bier *g*


----------



## Agasul (24. April 2010)

Inorrà schrieb:


> 100 000 Leute kaufen sich ein Mount für 20 Euro und in Afrika verhungern die Kinder!
> 
> Wie soll man den Leuten die das Geld wirklich benötigt hätten erklären, dass es für Pixel ausgegeben wurde?



Wie kann man nur so selbstsüchtig sein und jeden Monat Euros ausgeben für ein Pixel-Spiel ??
....während in Afrika Kinder verhungern....TZZ TZZ
Nimm dich an deiner eigenen Nase!

Gruss Aga


----------



## Roofdamage (24. April 2010)

Von den 20€ bezahl ich lieber die Gebühr um aus der Kirche auszutreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serephit (24. April 2010)

Roofdamage schrieb:


> Von den 20€ bezahl ich lieber die Gebühr um aus der Kirche auszutreten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was soll man dazu noch sagen...

ausser...

Der war gut.


----------



## Bodensee (24. April 2010)

Ihr regt euch immer noch auf über das Mount und den angeblichen Vorteil der sich aus dem Kauf ergibt?
Wie wäre es damit: als schweizer Accountbesitzer ist es mir nicht möglich die Rolle der Auferstehung oder Werbt einen Freund zu nutzen (natürlich schon wenn es ein Accbestizer von Deutschland aus mich einläd). Das ist ein Nachteil für mich. Ihr levelt schneller und seit früher in den Inis und habt früher die T-Teile zusammen. Ist doch echt unfair von Blizzard, oder nicht? (Ironie verborgen im Text).


----------



## Agasul (24. April 2010)

Andy_88 schrieb:


> "...*Ein Statussymbol für Angeber!..."
> 
> find grade das ist es nicht.. das pferd sagt für mich nur aus "hey hab nicht genug skill um mir ein mount ingame zu erarbeiten.."
> auch wenns cool aussieht, ich würds nicht mal geschenkt nehmen ^^
> *



einem geschenktem Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul!!


----------



## DarkSaph (24. April 2010)

Wenn man für sonst nichts Geld hat ... bitte. Mir gefällt es aber nicht und ich wüsste auch, wie man 20 € wesentlich besser investieren kann.


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. April 2010)

Und trotzdem bringt es keiner der Itemshop/Mountverteidiger auf den Punkt warum man in einen Vollpreispiel mit Abo noch zusätzlich einen Itemshop hat?
Ihr weicht genau diesen Punkt immer wieder aus.
Ein Itemshop in einen F2P, das ist völlig in Ordnung dient er doch zur finanzierung des Spiels wofür andere dann halt nichts für Client und Nutzung zahlen müssen.
Aber ihr kauft euch wohl auch offlinespiele für 60Euro und dann noch einzelitemmods dafür für bares oder?
Wenn man den vollen Kaufpreis für ein Spiel hinlegt und dann noch monatlich für die Nutzung bezahlt, erwartet man da nicht etwa das man nichtmal ansatzweise einen
Itemshop zu sehen bekommt, sondern das alles Ingame erwirtschaftbar ist?
Ihr redet immer um den heissen Brei rum, bringt es doch mal aufn Punkt und sagt doch warum, eurer Meinung nach, es einfach nur geil ist das man ein Spiel kauft, dafür monatlich noch bezahlt UND 
einen Itemshop nutzen darf?
Warum nutzt ihr das Angebot statt euch dagegen aufzulehnen, obwohl den großteil klar ist das Blizzard, den Erfolg sehend, es bestimmt nicht nur bei den einen Mount und den paar Pets belassen wird sondern in Zukunft das Angebot des Shops weiter ausbauen wird.
Seht ihr der Zukunft des Spiels nicht kritisch ins Auge?
Oder geht es euch echt nur darum, egal wie, euren virtuellen Penis zu verlängern?
Eines Tages werden die Server abgeschaltet, Dann werdet ihr was anderes spielen und weil Blizz ein Vorreiter ist werdet ihr dann wohl verstärkt auf diese Systeme treffen, und dann?


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. April 2010)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Und @Leviathan666 :
> Klemm dir den Spruch : wenns euch net passt, geht einfach, bla bla.


Wenn du, wie einige andere, meinen der ItemShop wird garantiert um (Tier)-Rüssi erweitert warum nicht schon jetzt kündigen?
Argumentiere ich mal wie viele Anti-Mountkäufer: Wenn ihr es so genau wisst dann wäre es dumm nicht zu gehen.



> Es bringt keine Vorteile ?
> Angenommen ich hab 99 Mounts und 73 Pets.. kauf mir das fehlende im ITEMSHOP.. tadaaa... wieder 2 Erfolge mehr. Ich muss mir mit meinen Twinks keine Gäule mehr kaufen - lediglich das Reiten.
> Keine Vorteile ? Träum weiter.


Sammelerfolge und Sparsamkeit zähle ich ehrlich gesagt nicht zu "Vorteilen".



> Und trotzdem bringt es keiner der Itemshop/Mountverteidiger auf den Punkt warum man in einen Vollpreispiel mit Abo noch zusätzlich einen Itemshop hat? Ihr weicht genau diesen Punkt immer wieder aus.


In den anderen MMORPGs gibt es in den Itemshops was? Items gegen Geld die dich weiterbringen als Leute die es sich nicht leisten können. Sprich: Waffen und Rüstungen. Warum ist der Itemshop von Blizzard also im Sinne eines "Vollpreisspiels inkl. Abo"? Ja, ganz einfach! Dort werden einfach nur Goodies verkauft: Pets und ein Mount. Merkst du den Unterschied?
Es gab im TCG keine Rüstungsteile, aber die Mounts werden bei eBay zu hohen Preisen verkauft. Da hat nie jemand groß was gegen gesagt wenn sich jemand nen Astraltiger für 600 Tacken zugelegt hat. Oder wenn jemand beispielsweise auf der BlizzCon war und plötzlich mit nem Bären auf dem ein Murloc sitzt rumrennt (oder sich das besagte Teil bei eBay gekauft hat). Dann lieber direkt und günstig vom Hersteller. Der nimmt nur einen Bruchteil für exklusive Pets und (bisher) ein Mount.


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. April 2010)

Diese andren MMOS sind aber F2P das bedeutet ich zahle weder für das Spiel noch fürs Einloggen, dafür bin ich mir aber von Anfang an bewusst das ich mich über den Shop versorgen kann.
Und auch da gibts es F2P die einzig und allein Kosmetika anbieten und sich so finanzieren
Blizz macht beides, um das gehts. Nicht gerafft oder?


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Diese andren MMOS sind aber F2P das bedeutet ich zahle weder für das Spiel noch fürs Einloggen, dafür bin ich mir aber von Anfang an bewusst das ich mich über den Shop versorgen kann.
> Und auch da gibts es F2P die einzig und allein Kosmetika anbieten und sich so finanzieren
> Blizz macht beides, um das gehts. Nicht gerafft oder?



Also wenn du ein Problem damit hast, dass Blizz mit Itemshop und Abo und Spiel Geld verdient, solltest du wirklich dringend aufhören zu zocken. ^^
Dann hast du nicht begriffen, dass in den großen Teilen der Welt kein Kommunismus herrscht.
Man kann keinem Unternehmen vorwerfen Geld machen zu wollen.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. April 2010)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Angenommen ich hab 99 Mounts und 73 Pets.. kauf mir das fehlende im ITEMSHOP.. tadaaa... wieder 2 Erfolge mehr. Ich muss mir mit meinen Twinks keine Gäule mehr kaufen - lediglich das Reiten.
> Keine Vorteile ? Träum weiter.


Und was soll daran ein Vorteil sein? Der virtuelle Score? Oder das man dann eben noch ein Mount zusätzlich bekommt? Mich interessiert es ehrlich gesagt ein Scheiss ob jemand 20 Mounts oder 100 hat. Und es ist natürlich sooo schlimm sich Mounts kaufen zu müssen mit den Twinks, die kosten ja auch so viel. 1000 Gold ist ungefähr das, was am Anfang von WoW 10 Gold waren, wenn überhaupt. Ich setze zwei Stacks Wollstoff ins AH und habe das Gold zusammen. 
Schlimmer finde ich da eher die hundertausende Spieler die sich Gold kaufen, weil die holen sich dadurch am ehesten ein Vorteil.

Manchmal mache ich mir echt Gedanken warum sich Leute über dieses virtuelle Spiel (WoW) so aufregen. Da geben sie über einen Zeitraum von 5 Jahren über 750&#8364; für ein Spiel aus und regen sich wegen einem Mount zum Preis von 20 Euro auf.

Irgendwie verlieren die Leute langsam den Bezug zur Realität. Wenn es nicht so traurig wär, würde ich glatt darüber lachen. Ihr seid zu bemitleiden.


----------



## Lillyan (24. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Eines Tages werden die Server abgeschaltet, Dann werdet ihr was anderes spielen und weil Blizz ein Vorreiter ist werdet ihr dann wohl verstärkt auf diese Systeme treffen, und dann?


Dann überlege ich mir ob mir ein Spiel das wert ist oder nicht. Wo ist das Problem? Pc-Spiele sind für mich ein Hobby, kein Lebensinhalt. Wenn mir das System nicht zusagt, dann verwende ich es nicht. Wenn mir ein Pferd für 20 Euro gefällt, dann kaufe ich es. 



> Oder geht es euch echt nur darum, egal wie, euren virtuellen Penis zu verlängern?


Eventuell solltest du da einfach über deinen Tellerrand schauen. Viele kaufen sich das Pferd, weil es ihnen gefällt und sie (nur für sich selbst) Spaß daran haben es anzuschauen. Vielleicht kannst du dir das nicht vorstellen, aber mit denen Anschuldigungen solltest du vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Lari (24. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Und trotzdem bringt es keiner der Itemshop/Mountverteidiger auf den Punkt warum man in einen Vollpreispiel mit Abo noch zusätzlich einen Itemshop hat?
> Ihr weicht genau diesen Punkt immer wieder aus.



Warum sie einen Itemshop zusätzlich haben? Weil sie es können. Und natürlich weil sie ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen sind.
Was ist denn mit dem neuen Trend DLC (Downloadable Content). Ist natürlich auch totale Abzockerei, immerhin hat man ja schon für die Vollversion gezahlt


----------



## Anaamuu (24. April 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Irgendwie verlieren die Leute langsam den Bezug zur Realität. Wenn es nicht so traurig wär, würde ich glatt darüber lachen. Ihr seid zu bemitleiden.



Dito. Ihr tut mir Leid. Müsst euch für 20 Öcken ein armseliges Mount kaufen. Eiei. 

Ich spiele seit 3 Jahren - mit Unterbrechungen. Viel Spaß beim Ausrechnen ;-) 

Und Leviathan : es ist kein Vorwurf, Geld machen zu wollen - das WIE mache ich ihnen zum Vorwurf. 
Aber naja... Verschwendete Schreibzeit an Fanbois, die Hurra schreien weil sie nun was zum IG Angeben haben. Hauptsache Blizzard steht drauf. 

Lebt weiter in eurer kleinen Seifenblase, denkt nicht mal drüber nach den Shop kritisch zu hinterfragen / zu sehen.


----------



## Indriel (24. April 2010)

Ok um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen World of Warcarft ist das BILLIGSTE MMO Internet Spiel was es gibt. Man kauft sich das Spiel (freiwillig ) man bezahlt jeden Monat 12.99 ( freiwillig ) und bekommt dafuer KOSTENLOSEN In-Game Hilfestellungsservice wie auch eine KOSTENLOSE Hotline die man sogut wie immer erreichen kann wenn man mal etwas Zeit mitbringt. Desweiteren bieten sie einen Technischen Email Support an auch KOSTENLOS. Ebenso wie ein Forum wo ihr auch Fragen stellen koennt zu allen moeglichen Themen die ihr auch KOSTENLOS von Blizzard Mitarbeitern beantwortet bekommt. 
Was das Spiel selber angeht bekommt ihr fuer 12.99 im Monat eine sehr grosse Welt geboten die wunderschoen ist und Abwechslung bietet so wie Herrausforderungen in vielfacher weise. Und was bieten andere MMO's?? Oh ja man kann sich das Spiel kostenlos runterladen und es Spielen aber HALT du musst dir ALLES im Itemshop holen wenn du weiterkommen bzw. jemals weiterkommen willst als ein bestimmtes Level. Und da kommt ihr sicher NICHT billiger weg als 12.99 im Monat.

Und nun gibt Blizzard einem die Moeglichkeit sich selber mal ein Geschenk zu machen oder auch nem Freund/in indem sie den Itemshop eroeffnen. OMG man kann sich Haustiere kaufen ( man merke an man KANN und MUSS nicht ) oder jetzt sogar ein Flugmount wahhhh das ist ja wirklich furchtbar!!!!! Und anstelle zu sagen ok jedem seine Sache was er mit seinem Geld macht... ob nun Essen gehen, ins Kino oder lieber doch ein virtuelles Flugmount werden sig Threads aufgemacht um sich immer und immer wieder darueber zu beschweren wie sich Blizzard sowas ueberhaupt erlauben kann. Wie kann es sich jemand erlauben zu nem Konzert auch noch T-shirts von der Band zuverkaufen!!!! Wie kann es sich einer wagen auch noch Geld zuverlangen fuer ein _Souvenir von einem Museum oder Freizeitpark OBWOHL man doch Eintritt bezahlt hat eine echte Anmassung.
Wirklich Leute wie man so schoen sagt GET REAL!

_Hoert auf ihr immer nur zu MECKERN und euch zu BESCHWEREN wofuer ihr 12.99 im Monat ausgebt???? Fragt euch mal lieber warum Blizzard die Gebuehren noch nicht angehoben hat... weil falls es euch entfallen sein sollte aber wir stecken immernoch in ner Wirtschaftskrise o_O und das betrifft auch Blizzard.


----------



## Lari (24. April 2010)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Aber naja... Verschwendete Schreibzeit an Fanbois, die Hurra schreien weil sie nun was zum IG Angeben haben. Hauptsache Blizzard steht drauf.
> 
> Lebt weiter in eurer kleinen Seifenblase, denkt nicht mal drüber nach den Shop kritisch zu hinterfragen / zu sehen.



Hui, der Fanboy-Joker.
Wieso sollte ich den Itemshop kritisch hinterfragen? Betrifft und interessiert mich doch nicht im geringsten.


----------



## Lillyan (24. April 2010)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Dito. Ihr tut mir Leid. Müsst euch für 20 Öcken ein armseliges Mount kaufen. Eiei.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Tja, ich hab das Mount nicht mal (aus mehreren Gründen), ich bin trotzdem nicht gegen das Mount sondern freu mich für die, die Spaß daran haben... bin ich nu armselig, Fanboigörl oder einfach nur zu naiv?


----------



## Klos1 (24. April 2010)

Indriel schrieb:


> Ok um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen World of Warcarft ist das BILLIGSTE MMO Internet Spiel was es gibt. Man kauft sich das Spiel (freiwillig ) man bezahlt jeden Monat 12.99 ( freiwillig ) und bekommt dafuer KOSTENLOSEN In-Game Hilfestellungsservice wie auch eine KOSTENLOSE Hotline die man sogut wie immer erreichen kann wenn man mal etwas Zeit mitbringt. Desweiteren bieten sie einen Technischen Email Support an auch KOSTENLOS. Ebenso wie ein Forum wo ihr auch Fragen stellen koennt zu allen moeglichen Themen die ihr auch KOSTENLOS von Blizzard Mitarbeitern beantwortet bekommt.
> Was das Spiel selber angeht bekommt ihr fuer 12.99 im Monat eine sehr grosse Welt geboten die wunderschoen ist und Abwechslung bietet so wie Herrausforderungen in vielfacher weise. Und was bieten andere MMO's?? Oh ja man kann sich das Spiel kostenlos runterladen und es Spielen aber HALT du musst dir ALLES im Itemshop holen wenn du weiterkommen bzw. jemals weiterkommen willst als ein bestimmtes Level. Und da kommt ihr sicher NICHT billiger weg als 12.99 im Monat.
> 
> Und nun gibt Blizzard einem die Moeglichkeit sich selber mal ein Geschenk zu machen oder auch nem Freund/in indem sie den Itemshop eroeffnen. OMG man kann sich Haustiere kaufen ( man merke an man KANN und MUSS nicht ) oder jetzt sogar ein Flugmount wahhhh das ist ja wirklich furchtbar!!!!! Und anstelle zu sagen ok jedem seine Sache was er mit seinem Geld macht... ob nun Essen gehen, ins Kino oder lieber doch ein virtuelles Flugmount werden sig Threads aufgemacht um sich immer und immer wieder darueber zu beschweren wie sich Blizzard sowas ueberhaupt erlauben kann. Wie kann es sich jemand erlauben zu nem Konzert auch noch T-shirts von der Band zuverkaufen!!!! Wie kann es sich einer wagen auch noch Geld zuverlangen fuer ein _Souvenir von einem Museum oder Freizeitpark OBWOHL man doch Eintritt bezahlt hat eine echte Anmassung.
> ...



Wow...Blizzard gibt mir die Möglichkeit, jemanden ein Geschenk zu machen oder mir selbst Freude zu machen. Die sind ja soooooooooo nett. Und das ganze nur für 20 Euro. Eigentlich kann man sie ja jetzt fast schon in einem Atemzug mit Mutter Teresa, der Mutter der Nächstenliebe nennen.

Und Gebühren anheben bei Blizzard? Ich glaube nicht, daß die Wirtschaftskriese die Abo-Zahlen großartig verändert hat. Die blieb gleich. Blizzard geht es prächtig. Rechne doch mal aus, was da im Monat so reinkommt.
Für mich bist du der Inbegriff des Ausdrucks "weltfremd"! Und deine Argumentation kann eigentlich gar nicht als solche benannt werden. So nen zusammenhangslosen Stuss hab ich selten gelesen.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. April 2010)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Dito. Ihr tut mir Leid. Müsst euch für 20 Öcken ein armseliges Mount kaufen. Eiei.
> 
> Ich spiele seit 3 Jahren - mit Unterbrechungen. Viel Spaß beim Ausrechnen ;-)
> 
> ...


Du zitierst auch nur so wie es dir am besten passt, was? Vernünftige Argumente kannst du überhaupt nicht vorbringen.

Das Itemshop ist für mich völlig unkritisch. Das wäre es erst dann, wenn Blizzard wirklich Items bringen würde, mit denen ich mich im Spiel wirklich verbessere. Blizzard weis aber genau das sehr viele Spieler ihren Account sofort kündigen würden, wenn sie das machen. Dadurch hätten sie nichts gewonnen. WoW würde dann im 08/15-Brei der Spiele á la ROM (Runes of Magic) untergehen.

Übrigens spiele ich seit Dezember letzten Jahres kein WoW mehr. Aber ich hätte mir das Mount wahrscheinlich gekauft und eventuell auch das neue Pet (die anderen hatte ich ja schon). Ich kann mir auch eine DVD kaufen und ein halbes Jahr später noch mal die Special Edition davon. Und keinen hat es was anzugehen, warum und wieso ich das tue. Ich würde es einfach machen, weil ich es kann und weil es mir gefällt, und gut ist. 
Aus dem Kiddyalter, wo ich angeben muss, bin ich schon lange raus, obwohl das bei mir eigentlich niemals der Fall war. Da war im entferntesten nicht mal an MMO´s oder PC´s als Spielecomputer zu denken. Wenn ihr mal älter werden solltet (was ich zumindest bei einigen durchaus in geistiger Hinsicht bezweifle), werdet ihr wahrscheinlich auch den Kopf schütteln über was für ein Schwachsinn ihr hier diskutiert und euch aufgeregt habt.


----------



## Indriel (24. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wow...Blizzard gibt mir die Möglichkeit, jemanden ein Geschenk zu machen oder mir selbst Freude zu machen. Die sind ja soooooooooo nett. Und das ganze nur für 20 Euro. Eigentlich kann man sie ja jetzt fast schon in einem Atemzug mit Mutter Teresa, der Mutter der Nächstenliebe nennen.
> 
> Und Gebühren anheben bei Blizzard? Ich glaube nicht, daß die Wirtschaftskriese die Abo-Zahlen großartig verändert hat. Die blieb gleich. Blizzard geht es prächtig. Rechne doch mal aus, was da im Monat so reinkommt.
> Für mich bist du der Inbegriff des Ausdrucks "weltfremd"! Und deine Argumentation kann eigentlich gar nicht als solche benannt werden. So nen zusammenhangslosen Stuss hab ich selten gelesen.




Wie du alles andere schoen Ignoriesrst ist schon erstaunlich aber schon klar warum Tatsachen ins Auge sehen wenn man sich das Rauspicken kann worueber man sich lustig machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon klar ist ja soviel einfacher als einfach zu sagen joah ich mag das Flugmount nicht und find den Itemshop dumm aber das macht Blizzard und das Spiel noch lange nicht schlecht und mein ganzes Gemecker wegen den Flugmount koennte ich eigentlich getrost stecken lassen da es mich NICHTS angeht was wildfremde Leute mit ihrem Geld machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn Blizzard so boese und gemein ist wie ihr alle sagt waere die Wirtschaftskriese doch ne wunderbare Gelegenheit gewesen die gebuehren anzuheben nein?? Mist haben die boesen bei Blizz ihre Chance verpasst :_: der Strom ist doch jetzt teuer!!!! Wie sollen sie den nur Ihre Computer weiterhin am laufen halten sowas auch ja ja waere ja wirklich ueberhaupt kein Grund fuer sie gewesen ne nich einer XD Gott denk ma nach....; wenn ihr Blizzard schon als Geldgeile Typen hinstellt dann fragt dich ma mit was sie richtig Geld gemacht haetten. So wie alle anderen auch die Preise anheben haben sie es gemacht nein.


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Warum sie einen Itemshop zusätzlich haben? Weil sie es können. Und natürlich weil sie ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen sind.
> Was ist denn mit dem neuen Trend DLC (Downloadable Content). Ist natürlich auch totale Abzockerei, immerhin hat man ja schon für die Vollversion gezahlt




Ähm hust..ja ich bekomme für diese DLCs meist UNTER 10€ komplette Addons mit massig neuen Inhalt, neuen Lvls so wie bei WoW halt BC oder Lutschking..
Also sry wenn du das vergleichst ist das armselig.
Würdest du dir einen DLC für 20 Euro bei einen Vollpreisspiel kaufen nur weil du da vlt ne andre Textur für deine Karre oder Knarre oder deinen Char hast?


----------



## Lari (24. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ähm hust..ja ich bekomme für diese DLCs meist UNTER 10€ komplette Addons mit massig neuen Inhalt, neuen Lvls so wie bei WoW halt BC oder Lutschking..
> Also sry wenn du das vergleichst ist das armselig.
> Würdest du dir einen DLC für 20 Euro bei einen Vollpreisspiel kaufen nur weil du da vlt ne andre Textur für deine Karre oder Knarre oder deinen Char hast?



Ich kauf mir sowas sowieso nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo waren denn die Threads bei den Content-Patches? Immerhin hat Blizzard kostenlos neuen Content nachgeschoben. Keine Jubelschreie, kein Freuden-Threads, nichts.
Demnächst kommt der neue Drachen-Encounter, so neben der Reihe, völlig umsonst. Da macht auch keiner eine Welle. Das ist natürlich selbstverständlich.

Aber sobald ihr auch nur einen Punkt zum Meckern habt, der euch persönlich wahrscheinlich nichtmal betrifft, da kommt ihr aus euren Löchern gekrochen.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir sowas sowieso nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Leute suchen doch immer nach Fehlern in Blizzards Körper und wollen da mit einem rostigen Messer solange reinstechen bis es Blutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps Ich wundere mich das dieser Thread solang überlebt hat und schon 42 Seiten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Aber sobald ihr auch nur einen Punkt zum Meckern habt, der euch persönlich wahrscheinlich nichtmal betrifft, da kommt ihr aus euren Löchern gekrochen.


Da sprichst du wahre Worte. Aber lass mal in einem Monat interessiert das eh keinen mehr. Erst wenn wieder was neues kommt geht das Spielchen wieder von vorne los. Zum Glück sind jetzt noch keine Sommerferien, sonst wäre der Thread wahrscheinlich schon dreimal so lang.


----------



## Natar (24. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Tja, ich hab das Mount nicht mal (aus mehreren Gründen), ich bin trotzdem nicht gegen das Mount sondern freu mich für die, die Spaß daran haben... bin ich nu armselig, Fanboigörl oder einfach nur zu naiv?



die mischung machts


und weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nurmengard (24. April 2010)

Na, wers ham will soll die 20 Euro investiern, ich persönlich finds übelst häßlich^^

Auch kann man Blizz keinen Vorwurf machen, wollen eben Kohle machen. Ich spiele trotzdem weiter, aber nur bis zu dem Punkt ab dem man Equip kaufen kann.
Klassenwechsel wirds vl auch mal geben, mich juckts nich, genauso wie Factionswitch eben Nebensache, unwichtig für mich, wers machen will, wie gesagt, der muss
nur die Kreditkarte zücken

Gruß Nurmengard


----------



## ach was solls. (24. April 2010)

Wow .. hier beschweren sich manche über ,,Geldmach-Methoden" ... hammerhart. Dann stelle ich Euch allen Nörglern die Frage: Wieso kritisiert ihr nur Blizzard? Wie siehts denn mit dem Rest des Welthandels aus? Meint ihr die haben keine Methoden um Geld zu verdienen / zu sparen? das nenn ich mal naiv .. dieser thread verrät einiges .

Peace Out,
NBone


----------



## Anaamuu (24. April 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Du zitierst auch nur so wie es dir am besten passt, was? Vernünftige Argumente kannst du überhaupt nicht vorbringen.



Richtöch. Macht 110% Spaß, alles ausm Kontext zu reißen und Schwachsinn zu schreiben. Kopf --> Tisch. 

* rostiges Messer nehm und weiterbohr *


----------



## Dagonzo (24. April 2010)

Mehr IQ traue ich dir auch nicht zu....


----------



## Anaamuu (24. April 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Mehr IQ traue ich dir auch nicht zu....



Ich bin blond, ich darf das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (24. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir sowas sowieso nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt jetzt wieder die: "Ich stell die anderen einfach als Lächerlich und unreif da" - Taktik ? Das kann ja was werden!

Und zum Thema:

Am Ende liegt es an den Leuten ob sie sowas aktzeptieren. Und es wird breitflächig aktzeptiert, bzw. vielen ist es egal. Dieser Tatsache muss auch ich als Kritiker dieses Shops ins Auge blicken. Nur wenn es einem Großteil sauer aufstößt, würde sich auch tatsächlich etwas ändern. Was aber im Moment nicht der Fall ist.

Und ja, ich bin in gewissen Maßen ziemlich verwundert darüber, dass es eben aktzeptiert wird. Ja, jeder darf entscheiden was er mit seinem Geld macht. Ja, es ist rechtlich ohne Einwände. Ja, Blizzard ist ein gewinnoirentiertes Unternehmen.

Aber hier kommt der Punkt der scheinbar Ansichtssache ist. Ist es wirklich rechtens zusätzliche Kosten für Items zu verlangen in einem MMO mit monatlichen Gebühren ? Ein Großteil ist damit scheinbar einverstanden. Ich weiss nicht wieso, vielleicht gehören halt die meisten Spieler zum gehobenen Standart, ich weiss es nicht. Vielleicht zahlt der Großteil halt auch gerne nochmal was extra für etwas wofür er ohnehin schon 13 Euro im Monat zahlt.

Es hängt am Kunden. Dennoch lasse ich mich als Kritiker nich ins Lächerliche ziehen von Typen wie Lari. Es hat wohl jeder ein Recht darauf seine Meinung zu dem Shop zu äußern und darüber zu diskutieren. Das hat nichts mit meckern oder heulen zu tun. Ich denke uns ist allen klar, dass keiner den anderen auf biegen und brechen umstimmen kann. Dennoch darf man ja wohl drüber diskutieren. Aber das wird immer wieder durch diese: "Ihr seid so lächerlich und unreif" Kommentare unterbunden.

Es bleibt abzuwarten wie es sich weiter entwickelt. Es bleibt abzuwarten, wieviel Geld die Spieler bereit sind zusätzlich zu investieren. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dennoch darf man ja wohl drüber diskutieren. Aber das wird immer wieder durch diese: "Ihr seid so lächerlich und unreif" Kommentare unterbunden.



Rate mal welche Partei mit den Flames angefangen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönes WE euch.


----------



## Shaila (24. April 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Rate mal welche Partei mit den Flames angefangen hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist vollkommen uninteressant.

"Mama, der hat aber angefangen!"


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. April 2010)

Naja, scho arm was hier abgeht. Einen Itemshop in einen VollpreisMMO als unkritisch zu beachten ist nur ein Zeichen davon wiesehr die Itempoposchiebmasche sich durchgesetzt hat.
Ich für meinen Teil fand die Pets scho kritisch, wohl weil ich ahnte das es dann auch demnächst Mounts gibt, und es wird demnächst noch ganz andre Sachen geben solang und das jetzt bloss nicht persönlich nehmen, [entfernt] gibt die neben Vollpreis und Abo sich auch noch Items über einen Shop besorgen.
Ich erinnere mich an Zeiten da hatte man 1mal die Woche einen Goldseller der nervte...tja viele Deppen, viel Goldkauf jetzt hat man jeden Tag 4-8 von den Heinis die immer dreister und aufdringlicher werden...
Heult bloss net rum wenns mit Itemshop überhand nimmt...ihr habt euch das eh selbst auf die Kappe zu schreiben...
Da wird nichtmal Kritisch hinterfragt warum Blizz das Mount nicht ingame anbietet über ne Questreihe oder für ne Stange Gold...da wird bezahlt und sich gefreut das man 2mal zahlen durfte..das versteh einer...aber im Supermarkt knausern und mosern wenn ein Liter Milch mehr als 50Cent kostet wo der Bauer drann verhungert....
Grenzenlose Dummheit ist die Frucht die Blizz gesät hat und jetzt aberntet ^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen uninteressant.
> 
> "Mama, der hat aber angefangen!"



Stell es einfach nicht so dar als würden die Mountbefürworter hier den Großteil der Flames ausmachen, k?
Nach so einem haufen dämlicher Kommentare kann man schonmal austicken, wobei ich mich in meiner Wortwahl sicherlich noch zurückhalte (und zurückgehalten habe)...
was man von einigen anderen hier nicht behaupten kann.

Sowas z.B.:



> Grenzenlose Dummheit ist die Frucht die Blizz gesät hat und jetzt aberntet ^^


Ich bin mir außerdem sicher, dass ein Großteil derer mit der großen Fresse und angeblich kein Geld in der Tasche das meißte Gold kaufen. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.
Ich könnte auch schreiben, dass die Itemshop-Gegner nur noch Gemüse im Hirn haben. Aber auf das Niveau lasse ich mich nicht runter. ^^
Jeder hat seine Meinung, aber das geht auch sachlich und ohne Beleidigungen.

Da muss ich nochmal einen draufsetzen:



> Heult bloss net rum wenns mit Itemshop überhand nimmt...ihr habt euch das eh selbst auf die Kappe zu schreiben...


Ja und heul du bloß net rum wenn dir der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt. Unwahrscheinlichkeitsfaktor: 99%.


----------



## Shaila (24. April 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Stell es einfach nicht so dar als würden die Mountbefürworter hier den Großteil der Flames ausmachen, k?
> Nach so einem haufen dämlicher Kommentare kann man schonmal austicken, wobei ich mich in meiner Wortwahl sicherlich noch zurückhalte (und zurückgehalten habe)...
> was man von einigen anderen hier nicht behaupten kann.
> 
> ...



Wer immer nur provoziert, muss sich auch nicht wundern, wenn jemand mal aus der Reihe fällt, meinst du nicht auch ? Und es sind sehr wohl die Kritiker, die hier als unreife ewige Nörgler und Nerds dargestellt werden, die immer nur "rumheulen" und "meckern. Ist es nicht so ? Ich kann dir genügend Textpassagen zitieren.

Und wenn man bei dem Versuch eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen von vornherein als soetwas dargestellt wird. Muss man sich dann noch wundern ? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wer immer nur provoziert, muss sich auch nicht wundern, wenn jemand mal aus der Reihe fällt, meinst du nicht auch ? Und es sind sehr wohl die Kritiker, die hier als unreife ewige Nörgler und Nerds dargestellt werden, die immer nur "rumheulen" und "meckern. Ist es nicht so ? Ich kann dir genügend Textpassagen zitieren.
> 
> Und wenn man bei dem Versuch eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen von vornherein als soetwas dargestellt wird. Muss man sich dann noch wundern ? Ich denke nicht.



Au contrair. Wer hat hier damit angefangen, dass Mountkäufer "dumm" wären? Soll ich mal anfangen zu zitieren?


----------



## Shaila (24. April 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Au contrair. Wer hat hier damit angefangen, dass Mountkäufer "dumm" wären? Soll ich mal anfangen zu zitieren?



Und nochmal: Wer das als erster gesagt hat spielt keine Rolle. Anfangs kommen meistens dämliche Kommentare wie: "First" oder eben so dumme Beiträge, die total unkonstruktiv gehalten sind. Aber man muss ja nicht nach dem Motto handeln: "Wenn der das so macht, mach ich es auch so!". Das sollte man eigentlich wissen.

Klar, gibt auf beiden Seiten schwarze Schafe. Ich will eigentlich nur sagen, dass der der provoziert, sich nicht wundern brauch, wenn er mal was auf den Deckel bekommt. Und manche Leute haben hier wirklich gute Beiträge geleistet. Und erst als daraufhin nur dümmliche Kommentare ala "Heul doch" kamen wurden die Leute, die eben solche Kommentare schrieben mal als "dumm" hingestellt. Nachvollziehbar meiner Meinung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Und erst als daraufhin nur dümmliche Kommentare ala "Heul doch" kamen wurden die Leute, die eben solche Kommentare schrieben mal als "dumm" hingestellt. Nachvollziehbar meiner Meinung.



Es wurden auch groß und breit alle Mountkäufer als dumm hingestellt. Sowas muss auch nicht sein. 
Aber lassen wir das. Wir werden sehen was die Zukunft bringt. Pyrodimi, Du, ich und andere haben ihren Standpunkt (nicht nur einmal) deutlich gemacht.
Von meiner Seite aus reicht das, ich lasse jetzt erstmal anderen den Vortritt die hierzu noch nichts geschrieben haben.


----------



## Lillyan (24. April 2010)

Nun aber halt mal, beide "Seiten" haben sich hier von Anfang an nicht viel gegeben und sollte ihr hier nochmal Ausdrücke wie "Vollidioten" etc. lesen hagelt es Schreibsperre. Es geht um ein *Pixelpferd*, das ist sicherlich kein Grund beleidigend zu werden. Bleibt sachlich beim Thema!

@ Meneleus01 : Du forderst immer, dass jeder deinen Standpunkt versteht und darauf eingeht, aber wirklich auf die Gegenargumente gehst du auch nicht ein. Schade, so bleibt die Diskussion doch arg einseitig.


----------



## Blordon (24. April 2010)

Ich habs als Teil meines Geburtsagsgeschenks bekommen....mein Bruder zockt auch wow und da mir mein vater meinen einzigen wunsch bereits erfüllt hat dachte er sich er schenkt mir was in wow und hat mir K.T. der kleine; Pandarenmönch und das Himmelsross gekauft....ich find alle drei dinge super und ich bin kein nobb der nicht spielen kann und auch kein newbie (seit pre tbc dabei).

Achja und wens interessiert....höhrt auf zu whinen es interessiert keine sau und wenn es euch stört dann hört doch auf zu spielen....jedem ist das spiel ein spaß für den er bereit ist zu zahlen und wenn das mal 20€ mehr sind dann lasst ihn halt...es geht hierbei um spielspaß und wenn man zahlen will weil man etwas bekommt womit man noch mehr spaß hat dann soll man es machen Punkt aus schluss.....



vote for /closed

XD


----------



## Shaila (24. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nun aber halt mal, beide "Seiten" haben sich hier von Anfang an nicht viel gegeben und sollte ihr hier nochmal Ausdrücke wie "Vollidioten" etc. lesen hagelt es Schreibsperre. Es geht um ein *Pixelpferd*, das ist sicherlich kein Grund beleidigend zu werden. Bleibt sachlich beim Thema!
> 
> @ Meneleus01 : Du forderst immer, dass jeder deinen Standpunkt versteht und darauf eingeht, aber wirklich auf die Gegenargumente gehst du auch nicht ein. Schade, so bleibt die Diskussion doch arg einseitig.




Liebe Lillyan. Du kannst mir viel, sogar sehr viel vorwerfen. Aber ich habe wirklich zu genüge hier in diesem Thread längere sachliche Texte verfasst, die sich genau damit beschäftigt haben. Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, wie du dann darauf kommst mir so etwas vorzuwerfen ?

Und wie ich schon in meinem letzten Post schrieb, denke ich mittlerweile das es einfach nur Ansichtssache ist. Der Kunde entscheidet wie weit dieser Kurs gehen wird, eine ganz simple Sache eigentlich.

Blizzard bringt etwas => Kommt beim Großteil an => Wird fortgesetzt bzw. erweitert.
Blizzard bringt etwas => Kommt eher Negativ an => Wird nicht fortgesetzt bzw. erweitert.

Ich verstehe es echt nicht, vielleicht bin ich auch wirklich zum dumm um es zu verstehen. Aber ich weiss nicht wann genau man hier die Bedingung erfüllt hat, dass man auf die Gegenargumente eingeht ? Die häufigsten Gegenargumente, die ich gelesen habe waren leider: "Kündige doch!"; "Wie kann man sich über sowas aufregen Nerd ?"; "Jeder kann mit seinem Geld machen was er will"; "Blizzard ist ein gewinnorintiertes Unternehmen"; "Spalt entsteht durch Neid".

So, diese Argumente sind im großen und Ganzen gefallen. Man möge mir verzeihen wenn ich bei 42 Seiten eines übersehen habe. Aber ich bin mit Sicherheit auf jedes dieser Argumente eingegangen. Ich weiss nicht woher du diese Behauptungen nimmst. Es mag ja sein, dass ich in deinen Augen als Nerd rüberkomme oder ich dir vielleicht nicht sonderlich sympatisch bin, aber was der Grund hierfür ist, kann ich echt nicht verstehen.


----------



## Rabaz (24. April 2010)

Ich hab mir das mount auch nicht geholt, aber was ist da eigentlich so verwerflich wenn jemand 20 Kröten ausgibt um sich in seinem Hobby eine kleine Freude zu machen, einfach nur so für Spass mal was zu gönnen ? Das ist doch NICHTS. Es gibt Leute die geben Tausende für ihres aus, und nicht immer sind die Käufe besonders "schlau". Irgendeine scheiß Briefmarke, ein paar Plastikmännchen für die Modelleisenbahn im Keller sind um vielfaches teurer.

Wem das mount nicht gefällt der kauft es einfach nicht meine Güte. Ihr Kritiker seid doch nur von Frust, Neid und Mißgunst zerfressen, sonst garnix, aber genau mit diesen drei Attributen seid ihr ja gute Repräsentanten der wow-community. EIne andere Motivation sich darüber aufzuregen kann ich jedenfalls nicht erkennen. Einige von euch haben sicher schon erfolglos das dreifache in die dämlichen Kartensets investiert um an den Campingtisch o.ä. zu kommen lol.


----------



## Wildfox (24. April 2010)

Also ich finde es auch nicht wirklich schön *grins
Aber wer es will so els kaufen.
Mich persönlich interesiert es mehr ob es so bleibt wie imo, mit dem shop.
Solange es keine Spiel endscheidenden Items ( +xxxx Equipt) usw gibt solls recht sein.
Es würde meiner Meinung nach das Spiel kaput machen.


----------



## Shenoz (24. April 2010)

für die 20 euro kauf ich mir lieber 20 chickenburger !


----------



## Bloodysecret (24. April 2010)

Also was man hier liest,is zu 90% echt unter aller Sau....
Was hat es bitte mit arm/bescheuert/dumm/hartz4/zu viel kohle und was weiß ich nich was noch für beleidigungen gefallen sind,zu tun,dass jemand für ein Mount Geld bezahlt?NIX!
Wenn irgendjemand von unseren Freunden 20 Euro für Alkohol/Zigaretten oder sogar Drogen ausgibt,sagen die meisten auch nich zu ihm "Sag mal bist du Dumm?",obwohl es da wohl eher angebracht wäre.Ich sag zu xyz auch nicht "Sag mal bist du bescheuert?" weil er wieder zig Euro in sein Auto/Briefmarkensammlung oder was weiß ich für Hobbys gesteckt hat....
Jedem das seine und ich denke jeder kann selbst entscheiden,wofür er sein Geld ausgibt,ohne sich von irgendjemandem Beleidigen zu lassen!
Btw. ich hab mir das Ponny auch zugelegt,weil es MIR gefällt. 
Die meisten abfälligen Kommentare dazu,beantworte ich nur mit einem Satz: "Neid is die höchste Form der Anerkennung!".
Denn die meisten die versuchen rumzunerven,aller "öyy du proll",finden das Pferdchen doch ganz schick und könns sich einfach nicht holen.

So far....


----------



## Lillyan (24. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> So, diese Argumente sind im großen und Ganzen gefallen. Man möge mir verzeihen wenn ich bei 42 Seiten eines übersehen habe. Aber ich bin mit Sicherheit auf jedes dieser Argumente eingegangen. Ich weiss nicht woher du diese Behauptungen nimmst. Es mag ja sein, dass ich in deinen Augen als Nerd rüberkomme oder ich dir vielleicht nicht sonderlich sympatisch bin, aber was der Grund hierfür ist, kann ich echt nicht verstehen.


Nein, ich will dir nichts schlimmes, ich habe auch keine Meinung von dir, ich kenne dich nicht. Unterstell mir also nicht solche Dinge.

Hier nochmal alles aus meiner Sicht:
Jeder Mensch gönnt sich gewissen Luxus. Die einen rauchen, andere gehen am Wochenende aus und trinken ein paar Drinks, wieder andere spielen Fußball und kaufen sich in regelmäßigen Abständen die Fußballschuhe, die ihr Idol grade trägt. Jeder gibt Geld aus und entscheidet, wie viel das sein wird. Im Moment gibt es eben genug Leute die bereit sind für ihr Hobby WoW 20 Euro für ein fliegendes Pferd zu bezahlen. Ich werfe es den Leuten sicher nicht vor, dass sie das Angebot nutzen und Spaß mit ihrem AlgalonJollyJumper haben, genau so wenig kann man Blizzard vorwerfen, dass sie diese Lücke nutzen um Geld zu verdienen. Wie lang das die Leute mitmachen wird man sehen, sobald das ganze allerdings zu Massenkündigungen kommt oder die unzufriedenheit mit der Masche zu groß wird wird auch Blizzard die Notbremse ziehen.
Wenn ich dazu noch sage "Wenn es mir zu viel wird, dann höre ich mit dem Spiel eben auf" war keineswegs ein "Lol, heul doch und geh", sondern schildert jediglich meine Sicht der Dinge wieder. Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, wie er mit den Veränderungen umgeht und letztendlich ist es eben nur ein Spiel. Sauer aufstoßen tun mir höchstens die Leute die meinen wegen solch einer Nichtigkeit beleidigend werden zu müssen.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Blizzard bringt etwas => Kommt beim Großteil an => Wird fortgesetzt bzw. erweitert.
> Blizzard bringt etwas => Kommt eher Negativ an => Wird nicht fortgesetzt bzw. erweitert.



Das schlimme ist ja das der größte Teil gar nichts dagegeben hat, das solche Items wie Mounts und Pets im Shop zu kaufen gibt. Es sind nur die Hardcore-Freaks die was dagegen haben, weil sie sich angeblich benachteiligt fühlen. 

Ein Kollege von mir hatte sich das Mount gleich innerhalb der ersten zwei Stunden geholt, als es verfügbar war. Im Spiel gab es fast ausschliesslich nur positive Resonanz von anderen Spielern.

Ich wäre vielleicht deiner Meinung, wenn es Items gibt die die Chars wirklich verbessern würden. Da es aber solange Blizzard monatliche Gebühren nimmt, auch nie der Fall sein wird, braucht man über so ein Thema auch gar nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Shaila (24. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, ich will dir nichts schlimmes, ich habe auch keine Meinung von dir, ich kenne dich nicht. Unterstell mir also nicht solche Dinge.
> 
> Hier nochmal alles aus meiner Sicht:
> Jeder Mensch gönnt sich gewissen Luxus. Die einen rauchen, andere gehen am Wochenende aus und trinken ein paar Drinks, wieder andere spielen Fußball und kaufen sich in regelmäßigen Abständen die Fußballschuhe, die ihr Idol grade trägt. Jeder gibt Geld aus und entscheidet, wie viel das sein wird. Im Moment gibt es eben genug Leute die bereit sind für ihr Hobby WoW 20 Euro für ein fliegendes Pferd zu bezahlen. Ich werfe es den Leuten sicher nicht vor, dass sie das Angebot nutzen und Spaß mit ihrem AlgalonJollyJumper haben, genau so wenig kann man Blizzard vorwerfen, dass sie diese Lücke nutzen um Geld zu verdienen. Wie lang das die Leute mitmachen wird man sehen, sobald das ganze allerdings zu Massenkündigungen kommt oder die unzufriedenheit mit der Masche zu groß wird wird auch Blizzard die Notbremse ziehen.
> Wenn ich dazu noch sage "Wenn es mir zu viel wird, dann höre ich mit dem Spiel eben auf" war keineswegs ein "Lol, heul doch und geh", sondern schildert jediglich meine Sicht der Dinge wieder. Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, wie er mit den Veränderungen umgeht und letztendlich ist es eben nur ein Spiel. Sauer aufstoßen tun mir höchstens die Leute die meinen wegen solch einer Nichtigkeit beleidigend werden zu müssen.



Aber eben genau das meine ich doch auch, bzw. ich habe dagegen nichts einzuwenden. Manchmal verstehe ich die Welt einfach nicht. Und mit dem "Lol heul doch und geh" habe ich nicht direkt dich angesprochen sondern eher diverse andere Leute. Es ist und bleibt Ansichtssache, man kanns den Leuten ja nicht vorschreiben. Trotzdem bleibt bei mir weiterhin die Sorge, in welche Richtung sich das Ganze entwickeln wird und der unschöne Nebengeschmack, dass ich als Mountsammler dieses Mount nur gegen Bares haben darf. Naja, mal sehen.


----------



## Anaamuu (24. April 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Wem das mount nicht gefällt der kauft es einfach nicht meine Güte. Ihr Kritiker seid doch nur von Frust, Neid und Mißgunst zerfressen, sonst garnix, aber genau mit diesen drei Attributen seid ihr ja gute Repräsentanten der wow-community. EIne andere Motivation sich darüber aufzuregen kann ich jedenfalls nicht erkennen. Einige von euch haben sicher schon erfolglos das dreifache in die dämlichen Kartensets investiert um an den Campingtisch o.ä. zu kommen lol.



Ich knall dir gleich mal Neid, Frust und Mißgunst quer mein Bester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf des häßliche Vieh neidisch ? Nee, sicher nich. Mißgünstig ? Vergiss ! Es ! 
Frust ? Ja, auf die Abzockmasche von Blizzard. 

Hat man beim ersten Pet die Gewinnsucht noch durch den fadenscheinigen Vorwand des Spendes vertuscht, geht man nun offen mit um. 

* 13 Euro Joker zieh * 
Ich zahle monatlich 13 Euro, also ham die Mistviecher kostenlos über Content zur Verfügung zu stehen ! Basta ! 

Aber mal ernsthaft.. 
Von den Verkäufen aus dem bisherigen ITEMSHOP... glaubt ihr, das da auch nur 1 Cent für bessre Server, mehr GMs oder mehr Support reingeht ? Träumt mal davon. 
Das Geld fließt als Dividende an die Aktionäre, evtl noch eine Prämie für den Azubi, der das Dingen programmiert hat - DAS WARS ! 

Diese " los heul doch.. küdnige doch wenns dir net passt.. " bla bla Leute sind genau der Schnitt, die ich IG antreffe... die nix, aber auch gar nix geregelt bekommen. Gierscore und große Klappe, Shopkram - das wars. 

* hängt noch ein Schild hin * 
- enthält eigene Meinung - 

Ich respektiere viele bzw alle Meinungen - nur aufgedrückt will ich keine.. speziell deine nicht Leviathan / Dagonzo. 

* klinkt sich aus dem Thema aus, da eh sinnlos * 

Ich bin nicht neidisch auf die Mountinhaber - ihr habt eher mein Mitgefühl.


----------



## Lari (24. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt wieder die: "Ich stell die anderen einfach als Lächerlich und unreif da" - Taktik ? Das kann ja was werden!



Nene, wollt nur mal wissen wo ihr seid wenn Blizzard umsonst Content in irgendeinerweise bringt. Da seid ihr still und nehmt.
Jetzt beginnt Blizz völlig belanglosen "Content" optional gegen Bares zu bringen und geht ihr hoch wie HB-Männchen.


----------



## Shaila (24. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Nene, wollt nur mal wissen wo ihr seid wenn Blizzard umsonst Content in irgendeinerweise bringt. Da seid ihr still und nehmt.
> Jetzt beginnt Blizz völlig belanglosen "Content" optional gegen Bares zu bringen und geht ihr hoch wie HB-Männchen.



Bitte ? Ich sehe es als selbstverständlich an, dass sie Content bringen ? Ich zahle immerhin für das Spiel.


----------



## Lari (24. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bitte ? Ich sehe es als selbstverständlich an, dass sie Content bringen ? Ich zahle immerhin für das Spiel.



Du zahlst dafür, dass du auf die Server darfst, diese Server gewartet werden, du Support kriegst, wenn du ihn benötigst und all dieser Dienstleistungskrams.
Du zahlst nicht dafür, dass das Spiel weiterentwickelt wird.

Das ist das, was ich meinte: Ihr seht das als selbstverständlich an, aber das ist es nicht.


----------



## Shaila (24. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Du zahlst dafür, dass du auf die Server darfst, diese Server gewartet werden, du Support kriegst, wenn du ihn benötigst und all dieser Dienstleistungskrams.
> Du zahlst nicht dafür, dass das Spiel weiterentwickelt wird.
> 
> Das ist das, was ich meinte: Ihr seht das als selbstverständlich an, aber das ist es nicht.



Doch, es ist indirekt selbstverständlich. Würde man deiner Argumentation folgen und Blizzard würde Content kostenpflichtig machen: Schau auf die Kundenzahlen danach.


----------



## Lari (24. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Doch, es ist indirekt selbstverständlich. Würde man deiner Argumentation folgen und Blizzard würde Content kostenpflichtig machen: Schau auf die Kundenzahlen danach.



Blizzard ist aber nicht dazu verpflichtet. Niemand zahlt für die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels, sondern bloß für die Instanhaltung. Das es im Interesse von Blizzard ist die Kunden mit kostenlosen Content-Patches bei Laune zu halten ist mir völlig klar.
Aber um dich mal zu zitieren: Würde man deiner Argumentation folgen und Blizzard würde spielrelevante Items im Itemshop verkaufen: Schau auf die Kundenzahlen danach.

Ist das gleiche in grün. Und das weiß Blizzard.


----------



## Survíver (24. April 2010)

@TE Bild lesen bildet nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortug (25. April 2010)

*"Ein Statussymbol für Angeber!"
Na und ist das iphone meiner meinung nach auch und desweiteren nur so nebenbei lies lieber deine lokalzeitung den wie jeder mensch weiß hat die bild ja einen wunderbaren ruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.*


----------



## Shaila (25. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Blizzard ist aber nicht dazu verpflichtet. Niemand zahlt für die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels, sondern bloß für die Instanhaltung. Das es im Interesse von Blizzard ist die Kunden mit kostenlosen Content-Patches bei Laune zu halten ist mir völlig klar.
> Aber um dich mal zu zitieren: Würde man deiner Argumentation folgen und Blizzard würde spielrelevante Items im Itemshop verkaufen: Schau auf die Kundenzahlen danach.
> 
> Ist das gleiche in grün. Und das weiß Blizzard.



Stimme ich wie schon seit der ersten Seite des Threads zu. Kosmetische Sachen werden vom Großteil als nicht so wichtig erachtet, wodurch Blizzard ungehindert fortfahren kann, aber ich bin gespannt, wie es sich weiterentwickelt, vorallem im Mengenverhältnis Shop/Ingamemounts.


----------



## Doner (25. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..



Ich weis nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber ich  muss arbeiten um Geld zu bekommen^


----------



## Cantharion (25. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> vorallem im Mengenverhältnis Shop/Ingamemounts.



Ja das interessiert mich auch. Besser gesagt nichtnur die Menge sondern auch das Design.
Ich hoffe dass es nicht daraus hinausläuft dass die coolen mounts im Store erhältlich sind und man nurnoch "remakes" der alten mounts ingame bekommt.


----------



## LaVerne (25. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Du zahlst dafür, dass du auf die Server darfst, diese Server gewartet werden, du Support kriegst, wenn du ihn benötigst und all dieser Dienstleistungskrams.
> Du zahlst nicht dafür, dass das Spiel weiterentwickelt wird.



Jetzt machst Du Dich tatsächlich lächerlich, Lari. Das Spiel wird nicht von Blizz aus reiner Liebe und Güte für die WoW-Spieler weiterenwickelt, sondern aus einer reinen Notwendigkeit: Sonst würde es nämlich kaum mehr jemand spielen und der Rubel rollt nicht mehr in gewohnter Form.

Von daher ist dieses "Argument" keines - und hat auch nichts mit extra bezahltem Content in einem P2P zu tun.

Davon ab gab es auch in der Vergangenheit über die Karten-Mounts kleinere Diskussionen hier als auch InGame - diese Sachen wurden oftmals schon vorher als für ein P2P als "nicht fair" eingestuft (ich habe mich z. B. geärgert, als ich den schwarzen Bären ohne Rüstung; lediglich mit Sattel, gesehen habe, weil es dieses wirklich schöne Mount nicht zu erspielen gibt). Da diese Sachen allerdings höchst selten waren, hielt sich die Aufregung in Grenzen.

Wer darüberhinaus immer noch schreiben muß, daß die Kritiker doch nur "neidisch" etc. wären, der hat offensichtlich die anderen Argumente nicht gelesen, von denen zumindest die Befürchtung, daß sich dieser Itemshop ausweiten könnte, nicht ganz unberechtigt ist. Ich habe hier in diesem Thread schon angemerkt, daß ich es von Blizz zudem nicht für "sonderlich sensibel im Kundenumgang" halte, dieses Mount einzuführen, weil die Unstimmigkeiten in der eh schon nicht sehr entspannten "Community" mehr als absehbar waren (und keinesfalls nur Deutschland betreffen, wie ich hier ebenfalls aufgezeigt habe). Ein Beispiel zum Marketing, das den Itemshopgegnern eine Kritik erschwert hätte, habe ich ebenfalls genannt.

Ob das Mount nicht eher schädlich für den Itemshop war, nachdem Leute für den Besitz des Tierchens ingame teilweise übel beschimpft wurden (was ich in keinster Weise gutheiße) und sich eventuell den Kauf beim nächsten Mount, das unweigerlich kommen wird, zweimal überlegen, wird sich zeigen.

Ich hätte übrigens wenig gegen einen "individualisierten" Itemshop einzuwenden (das Beispiel mit dem Mount habe ich ja auch bereits hier im Thread gebracht - aber höchstwahrscheinlich werden nur Flame-Postings zur Kenntnis genommen). Wenn ich Rüstungssets nach meinem Belieben einfärben oder Skins nach Belieben übernehmen könnte, dann würde ich eine Bezahlung - auch wenn es das in anderen MMOs wie z. B. "Aion" unentgeltlich gibt und "erspielt" werden kann - für angemessen halten, weil eine solche Änderung durchaus einen programmtechnischen Aufwand erfordert, denn immerhin ist das in der Engine bisher nicht vorgesehen gewesen.


----------



## J4ger (25. April 2010)

OMG mehr fällt mir bei den meisten Antworten hie nicht ein!
Wer es sich leisten kann etwas das er schön findet zu kaufen, der soll es kaufen.
Wer es sich nicht leisten kann oder nicht schön findet läßt es eben bleiben. 
Aber deshalb gleich zu flamen und seinen Neid hier zu verkünden ist doch etwas arm!
Klar bringt so ein Mount Vorteile - man hat ein schönes Reittier (wenn es denn gefällt) und
man braucht (theoretisch) für keinen Char den man je erstellt oder erstellt hat ein Mount zum rieten oder fliegen kaufen.

Und nun kann da flamen bis zum "closed" weiter gehen....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klimpergeld (25. April 2010)

Naja leute... wenn ihr euch dieses Pferd kauft werdet ihr auch mit keinem zukünftigen char JE wieder ein mount kaufen müssen. Das spart ne ganze menge ingame gold.
Als reittier isses crap aber als flugtier find ichs ganz schön.
Warum müsst ihr so rumflamen? Es wurde doch schon oft genug diskutiert. Ich finds langweilig und eure blöden blizz flames sind totaler müll. wenn euch blizz zu raffgierig ist, dann geht doch wo anders hin. Wenn blizz euch eure individualität nimmt, dann spielt doch was anderes.

Aber spammt uns unsere Foren nicht voll.


----------



## Pyrodimi (25. April 2010)

Schlimm zu sehen wie Blizzard freie Hand kriegt um ein komplettes Spielgenre und althergebrachte Ehrenkodexe im Bereich P2P zu vernichten, STO ist mit dem Shop schon ziemlich auf gegenwehr gestoßen, die Bliizardfannerds unterstützen den Kramm dann aber doch...wie geil
Ich geh Lotro spielen, da krieg ich meine Färbemittel und Zierwerke wenigstens Ingame und muss sie nicht, wie bald bei WoW noch gegen bares in nen Shop kaufen
Wenn man es wagt den Shop zu kritisieren kommt hie reh nur Müll wie , kündige doch oder spiel was andres...
Ich fühl mich wie unter n Haufen Zombies dennen Blizzard per Geistheilersuggestion den letzten Rest von Selbstwürde ausgelutscht hat..... 
Aber macht eh nix, viele meine Vanillaveteranenfreunde sind scho lange weg, und der neue Schlag  Spieler der seid Lutschking wuchert ist sowieso gar nicht mein style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ach übrigens Lari...WoW bekamm scho Contestpatches langeee bevor es Fraktionswechsel, Namensänderungen und Petshop gab...uiuiui wiehaben sie das nur finanzieren können da spielten ja noch weit weniger Spieler....oO
Lotro dürfte dann seid langen keine Patches mehr erhalten und AoC hätten die Server ja auch scho abgeschaltet werden müssen...
Sind aber beides Qualitativ hochwertiger und anspruchsvoller als WoW....
[entfernt]


----------



## Scoo (25. April 2010)

Sich zu Beschweren was bei WoW abgeht ist Sinnlos.

Wenn sich die Spieler das Teil eben kaufen dürfte man sich nicht Wundern wenn noch mehr solcher Angebote gemacht werden.

In 2 Jahren können wir dann alle im Spiel befindlichen Mounts gegen bare Münze kaufen,ebenso für 50 Euro gleich ganze Tier Sets und was weis ich nicht alles.

Ihr Spieler seit selbst dran schuld.Nur mch das mal alle klar da eh jeder seine eigenen Ansichten hat was das Spiel betrifft.

Von daher macht es keinen Sinn sich überhaupt über irgentwas aufzuregen.

Es passiert.Das einzige was ein Spieler machen kann um dagegen vorzugehen es nicht in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Ich sage mir nur so viel.

Ich habe bei WoW jeweils den Vollpreis fürs Spiel/AddOn gezahlt und um zu Spielen die Monatsgebühr berappt.
Warum also sollte ich Blizzard noch mehr Geld zukommen lassen.Bei über 11 Millionen Spieler Weltweit nehmen die eh genug ein.


----------



## Monkey drives u all crasyy (25. April 2010)

es is halt ein recht gutaussehendes pferd.
aber ich finds doof, weil rein theoretisch hätten leute die geld dafür ausgeben einen vorteil gegenüber anderen spielern die gold dafür ausgeben (ich weiß, die paar g sind nicht viel deshalb meinte ich auch rein heoretisch).
ich persönlich hätte es als belohnung für nen encounter gemacht der schwerer als lk ist und somit etwas geschaffen das wirklich nur für die top-gamer ist. ich denke, auf diese weise würde man die leute neugierig machen noch mehr zu spielen weil dann wäre das ross was einzigartiges und wenn der boss dann so schwer is würde das auch leute davon abhalten mit wow aufzuhören weil es "zu einfach geworden is" (ich persönlich bin ja nicht dieser meinung aber das ist ein anderes thema).
kann freilich sein dass das totaler quatsch is aber sind halt so meine gedanken.
wenn aber ein teil des geldes, wie schon jmd hier geschrieben hat, an katastrophenopfer gespendet würde wäre das freilich wieder etwas anderes, dann wäre es total berechtigt es für geld zu verkaufen.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (25. April 2010)

Wem es gefällt für den ist es ein recht schönes Mount. Ich überlege mir auch es mir zuzulegen, allerdings immer mit dem Hintergedanken dass dieses Reittier zu 100% keine Rarität mehr ist, denn viele Spieler besitzen es nun. 

Meine Meinung: "So ein schickes Reittier gehört als Rarität ins Spiel, aber nicht in einen Onlineshop"


----------



## Shaila (25. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Schlimm zu sehen wie Blizzard freie Hand kriegt um ein komplettes Spielgenre und althergebrachte Ehrenkodexe im Bereich P2P zu vernichten, STO ist mit dem Shop schon ziemlich auf gegenwehr gestoßen, die Bliizardfannerds unterstützen den Kramm dann aber doch...wie geil
> Ich geh Lotro spielen, da krieg ich meine Färbemittel und Zierwerke wenigstens Ingame und muss sie nicht, wie bald bei WoW noch gegen bares in nen Shop kaufen
> Wenn man es wagt den Shop zu kritisieren kommt hie reh nur Müll wie , kündige doch oder spiel was andres...
> Ich fühl mich wie unter n Haufen Zombies dennen Blizzard per Geistheilersuggestion den letzten Rest von Selbstwürde ausgelutscht hat.....
> ...



Pyrodimi, deine Meinung in Ehren. Ich halte auch nichts vom Shop. Aber nur weil ihn andere nicht schlimm finden, hat keiner von denen, die etwas gegen den Shop haben das Recht die Befürworter als "Nerd", "dumm" oder "Zombie" zu bezeichnen. Die anderen dürfen ihre Meinung genau so vertreten wie wir die Unsere. Wenn du nur mit blinder Wut auf die Gegenseite mit Kraftausdrücken einredest, erreichst du nichts damit. Man kann eine Meinung von anderen nicht einfach zwanghaft ändern.

Man kann versuchen die anderen vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen und wenn das nicht klappt, muss man irgendwo auch der Tatsache ins Auge blicken das es im Moment vom Großteil aktzeptiert wird. Und Blizzard geht wohl oder übel immer den Weg der größten Masse. Wenn die große Masse also nichts gegen den Shop hat, wird er ausgebaut werden. Ja das finde ich auch ziemlich schade, aber weder wir, noch die anderen im Forum müssen deswegen gleich beleidigend werden. Am Ende ist es immer noch ein Spiel und ein Spiel ist es nicht wert, andere zu beschimpfen.


----------



## Bodensee (25. April 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Schlimm zu sehen wie Blizzard freie Hand kriegt um ein komplettes Spielgenre und althergebrachte Ehrenkodexe im Bereich P2P zu vernichten, STO ist mit dem Shop schon ziemlich auf gegenwehr gestoßen, die Bliizardfannerds unterstützen den Kramm dann aber doch...wie geil
> Ich geh Lotro spielen, da krieg ich meine Färbemittel und Zierwerke wenigstens Ingame und muss sie nicht, wie bald bei WoW noch gegen bares in nen Shop kaufen
> Wenn man es wagt den Shop zu kritisieren kommt hie reh nur Müll wie , kündige doch oder spiel was andres...
> Ich fühl mich wie unter n Haufen Zombies dennen Blizzard per Geistheilersuggestion den letzten Rest von Selbstwürde ausgelutscht hat.....
> ...



Bitte Pyrodimi, nun machst Du Dich aber langsam zum Gespött mit deinen Antworten. Du kommst hier mit Argumenten und Vergleichen die fern jeder Realität des Themas und WoW sind. Die Zeiten von Classic sind vorbei. Blizzard entwickelt das Spiel nicht nur für die Community von Buffed. Es wird weltweit gespielt und in den asiatischen Ländern zum Beispiel sind die Geschmäcker und Anforderungen anders als hier in Europa. Und darauf muss Blizzard Rechnung tragen und nicht auf das was ein paar Quänckelkinder hier von sich geben.
Nimm es wie es ist oder lass es bleiben, so einfach.


----------



## Lenay (25. April 2010)

Habe das Mount nun auch ,jedoch habe ich mir mehr erhofft irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Sieht zwar geil aus,aber die Reit- und Fluganimation kam auf dem Video von mmo-champion irgendwie besser rüber.


----------



## Lari (25. April 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Jetzt machst Du Dich tatsächlich lächerlich, Lari. Das Spiel wird nicht von Blizz aus reiner Liebe und Güte für die WoW-Spieler weiterenwickelt, sondern aus einer reinen Notwendigkeit: Sonst würde es nämlich kaum mehr jemand spielen und der Rubel rollt nicht mehr in gewohnter Form.



Siehe ein oder zwei Posts weiter.
Mir geht es um den Content, den sie nachreichen, der nicht offiziell geplant war. Von der Drachendame die bald kommt zum Beispiel. Arthas ist tot, das Addon quasi zuende. Dieser Content kommt kostenlos, ich hör immer noch niemand jubeln.

Aber ich klink mich hier jetzt aus. Das Thema dreht sich im Kreis und eigentlich ist mir dieser Shop doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (25. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Siehe ein oder zwei Posts weiter.
> Mir geht es um den Content, den sie nachreichen, der nicht offiziell geplant war. Von der Drachendame die bald kommt zum Beispiel. Arthas ist tot, das Addon quasi zuende. Dieser Content kommt kostenlos, ich hör immer noch niemand jubeln.
> 
> Aber ich klink mich hier jetzt aus. Das Thema dreht sich im Kreis und eigentlich ist mir dieser Shop doch egal
> ...



Das liegt daran das man in einem Forum zu 90% Kritik übt. Wenn man mit dem Spiel zufrieden ist, wird man keinen Thread erstellen das ja alles so toll und schön ist. Da ist nichts Verwerfliches dran, dass ist einfach nur ganz Normal. Ein Forum ist schließlich nicht dafür da um den ganzen Tag: "Heute ist so ein schöner Tag" - Threads zu eröffnen.

Und bezüglich dieser Drachendame, wovon auch immer du sprechen magst. Ich denke schon das sich die Entwickler bewusst waren, dass noch Lückenfüller hermüssen, da es bis Cataclysm doch noch ein Stück ist. Da muss halt was her. Wenn sie nichts bringen würden, würde es vielen Leuten auch langweilig werden und vielleicht pausieren.


----------



## Isaya (25. April 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> *Welche junge „WoW"-Elfin würde sich davon nicht beeindrucken lassen.*



Nee, meine Nachtelfe hat ihre Zügel des Rabenfürsten lieber. Sieht um einiges besser aus. Aber wer's kaufen will, soll es kaufen! Ich persönlich find's hässlich.


----------



## Alcalolz (25. April 2010)

Also ich hab nichts dagegen, mich stört es nicht das leute dafür 20€ ausgeben.
Ich würde es mir nicht holen da ich mit meinem Ulduar Proto zufrieden bin und mit meinem Zul Gurub Tiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle die hier rumheulen das Blizz zuviel verkauft habens doch anner klatsche...solang keine Items rausgehen die den char verbessern juckt des doch keinen...mich zumindest nicht


----------



## Rabaz (25. April 2010)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Ich knall dir gleich mal Neid, Frust und Mißgunst quer mein Bester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Wetten, nicht ?
2. Man  muss es nicht kaufen, zum 70. mal, so einfach kann das Leben sein. WO wird da wer abgezockt ?
3. Jau Blizzard ist ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen, keine gemeinnützige Einrichtung. Sowas aber auch. Ist das jetzt verwerflich etwas zu verkaufen ? Ich weiß ja nicht wo du herkommst, vielleicht vonner Kolchose in Weißrußland, aber bei mir in Mitteleuropa wird so täglich völlig legitim das Geld verdient, von dem wir ALLE leben


----------



## Klos1 (25. April 2010)

Indriel schrieb:


> Wie du alles andere schoen Ignoriesrst ist schon erstaunlich aber schon klar warum Tatsachen ins Auge sehen wenn man sich das Rauspicken kann worueber man sich lustig machen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry, aber du raffst garnichts. Nur weil ich geldgierig bin, heißt das nicht, daß ich Preise erhöhe, wie ich lustig bin. Dem gegenüber steht der Gedanke, daß ich durch Anhebung der Abogebühren auch Kunden verlieren kann, was unter dem Strich dann zu einem schlechteren Umsatz führen kann, als wenn ich es einfach so gelassen hätte. Da spielen also sehr viel mehr Kriterien rein. Nur in deiner kleinen beschränkten Welt scheint es die nicht zu geben. Für dich bedeutet Wirtschaftskrise auch, daß alle davon gleichermaßen betroffen sind oder waren. Es gab aber Branchen, die es sehr stark erwischt hat und Branchen, die fast garnichts gemerkt haben. Auch diese Differenzierung scheint bei dir nicht existend zu sein. Von dem her bist du derjenige, der einfach irgendwelche gehaltslosen und völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen "Argumente" in die Runde wirft. Siehe deinen jetzigen Einwand bezüglich Stromkosten. Ich wüsste nicht, daß sich die Kosten hierfür verhunderfacht hätten und so den enormen Gewinn von Blizzard derart schmälern würden, daß sie auf Anhebung der Gebühren angewiesen wären. Es gibt auch Leute, die sich in der Lage sehen, die Stromkosten anhand von einem bestimmten Verbrauch zu ermitteln. Man kann also nicht jeden alles weiß machen.

Du gehörst da wohl nicht dazu. Wenn ich mir deinen Käse so durchlese, dann ist für mich klar, daß du zu jene gehörst, denen ich schlicht alles erzählen könnte. Du würdest jede Preiserhöhung schlucken und ich könnte sie mit den dümmsten Argumenten rechtfertigen.

Von deinen vorangegangenen Post hätte ich eigentlich garnichts rauspicken müssen, denn er bestand nur aus Schwachsinn. Und in diesem Post sieht es leider nicht anders aus.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (26. April 2010)

Eigentlich finde ich das Mount ja hässlich aber nachdem ich das hier lese werde ich mir auch ein holen, ich will auch mal ausgelacht, angespuckt und ignoriert werden!


----------



## Long_Wolf (26. April 2010)

Ich finde es hässlich, Frau & Tochter wollten es haben, nun haben sie es, ich noch immer net.

Wayne ?

Ne Riesenmeute an Leuten hat sich des Teil gegönnt, Jeden tag eiert irgendwer damit rum, der Alltag kehrt ein.

Und Blizz hat nen Haufen Kohle gemacht, aufgehört hat wegen dem ganzen Getobe keiner, nur ist wieder mal klar geworden das ja nix kommen darf was Vorteile für shoppende Spieler bedeutet.

Blizz schneidet sich in der Hinsicht mit Sicherheit nicht ins eigene Fleisch, also wird nur Zierkram kommen...

Und ob sich nun jemand mit diesem "My Little Pony" durch die Landschaft bewegt, oder mit was anderem...Jesus, da spart sich jemand mit jedem Char 200-300G für nen Mount...

Wie war neulich der Spam im /2 ?	8 &#8364; für 10k gold ? 

Aber hey kauft ja niemand Gold...<Augenroll>


----------



## drothi (26. April 2010)

wieder 2 millionen mehr für die blizzard mafia^^


----------



## Chiary (26. April 2010)

Ach je, das WE ist um und hier scheiden sich noch immer die Geister an dem Mount?

Ich bin am WE mit meiner Tochter auf nem echten Gaul geritten, hat auch Geld gekostet, aber wenn interessiert das schon ;oP

Schöne Woche Euch allen und nicht so so aufregen.


----------



## sedonium (26. April 2010)

2 Millionen Dollar ?????????

*vor Wut rot anläuft und Schlaganfall kriegt*


----------



## Regine55 (26. April 2010)

Hab mal ne andere Frage zu dem Mount. Das Pferd ist ja ein Bodenmount sowie ein FLugmount. 
Gibt es in game noch andere "Hybrid"- Reittiere? Ich kenn nur das Pferd vom Halloween Event...


----------



## Yveri1985 (26. April 2010)

vllt auch das vom LK hero ? 

nja

ich seh schon die neue uebersychrift "

*Ein virtuelles Reittier war mehreren Buffed usern 45 unsinnige seiten wert!*

xD


----------



## Lari (26. April 2010)

Jedes Flugmount kann auch auf dem Boden laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt aber noch das Baron Mount, das aussieht wie ein Pferd und fliegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: AAahhh, so meinst du das.


----------



## Ushapti (26. April 2010)

Invincible, die Liebesrakete und das Mount vom kopflosen Reiter sind soweit alle ingame Hybrid Mounts die überall verwendet werden können.


Ansonsten, zankt euch weiter, is herrlich zu lachen^^


----------



## Su-Si (27. April 2010)

Ist natürlich eine Frage der Einstellung.




Für mich könnte das Mount noch so perfekt designed sein (was meiner Ansicht nach das Pferd nicht ist), da man es nur kaufen muss, kann es nciht den gelicehn STellenwert haben, wie ein Mount, für das man Zeit und Anstrengung investieren musste (Baron-Mount, Sethekk-Hallen-Mount etc). Dass nun mit einem Schlag 100.000 Spieler damit rumlaufen, macht den Besitz des Pferdchens auch nicht wertvoller oder besonders. 




Ich weiss auch nicht genau, womit man damit "posen" können sollte, daher würde ich das gar nicht unterstellen wollen. Mehr als "Mir ist es 20 Euro wert, ein virtuelles Mount zu kaufen" sagt das ja nun nicht aus. 




Man wird recht schnell in die "Neider"-Ecke gestellt, das ist aber unrichtig. es wäre kein Problem, das Ding für 20 Euro zu kaufen...aber wofür?


----------



## Stasjan (27. April 2010)

Hmm,war wohl zu erwarten dass soviele den Ross kaufen,und dass so etwas kommen könnte wusste nwir alle schon sowieso nachdem der Pet-Shop angekündogt war,ob es jedoch zu einem wirklichem Item Shop kommen wird,ist fragewürdig.


----------



## Drouzz (29. Mai 2010)

Also wen es zu einem Itemshop  kommt wo man z.B: Exp-Booster kaufen könnte dann flipp ich aus. Weil das ist doch dann echt total blöd.
Bei Free-2-Play kann ich das noch verstehen aber nicht bei WoW wo man so schon zahlt!


----------



## **ED** (29. Mai 2010)

Servus erst ma,




Ich habs mir gekauft, aber net für 20 Euro, ich habs mir für 5 Euro in Ebay ersteiger, 10 hätte ich auch dafür hingeblecht mehr aber auch nicht. 




Kleines Fazit für alle die einen Ingame Flamen oder zuspamen nur weil man das mount hat: Leute ma im ernst ihr braucht es nicht kaufen, es ist ein nettes extra, jeder ders schön findet sollte es sich holen, desweiteren finde ich es genauso wie Anette wie man im Buffedcast 194 ist es glaube ich sehr praktisch für twinks.




Grüße Nalu


----------



## Chickenburger95 (29. Mai 2010)

Das Ross sieht zwar nice aus, aber 20 Euro is meiner Meinung nach viel zu teuer.


----------



## Casp (29. Mai 2010)

Der Thread war so schön tot... gerade wollte ich mich daran vergehen!


----------



## rocksor (29. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> witzig fand ich ja das bei ebay die mounts für über 25€ weggingen. dumme menschen gibts...



Schonmal dran gedacht, dass sehr viele keine Kreditkarte besitzen? Als ob da so viele aus Dummheit 5 Euro mehr ausgegeben haben..

@TE
"soebent".....lol xD


----------



## Tefunas (29. Mai 2010)

ich find echt hässlich. ich kenne einen der sichs gekauft hat weils ihm gefällt. tja entweder hasst man es oder findet es gut. ich allerdings werde blizz nicht unterstützen in dem sie sagen: 'komm lasst uns mal spielrelevante sachen rausbringen die deppen kaufens eh.' ihr könnt mir jetzt sagen das es nicht stimmt die pets und mounts zählen für den haustier bzw mount erfolg (ich sammele pets, habe 101 aber ich würde mir so nen schwachsinn kaufen.) und wisst ihr noch? vor dem pet shop sagte blizz das es garantiert KEINEN shop geben wird bei dem man für geld etwas kaufen kann und nun sagen sie das es keine spielrelevanten sachen zu kaufen geben wird. das is echt traurig blizz verscherzt sichs mit den kunden aber wahrscheinlich sagen sie: ok lasst uns nen richtigen itemshop rein bauen, viele springen ab doch die wo da bleiben kaufen den dreck.. sry aber sowas is doch krank... meine meinung


----------



## huladai (29. Mai 2010)

ich halt nix vom itemshop aber noch viel weniger halt ich von BILD...


----------



## excessively (29. Mai 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> ich seh schon die neue uebersychrift "
> 
> *Ein virtuelles Reittier war mehreren Buffed usern 45 unsinnige seiten wert!*
> 
> xD



/cheer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Casp schrieb:


> Der Thread war so schön tot... gerade wollte ich mich daran vergehen!



xD nekrophil?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstained (29. Mai 2010)

schön und es gibt sogar Leute, denen ist ein Virtuelles Spiel 12-13 Euro im Monat wert o_O unglaublich oder? *hust*


----------



## elsabell (29. Mai 2010)

Also ich persöhnlich überlasse es jedem selbst das geld dafür auszugeben.

ich werde es zwar nicht tun , da ich mir in Sache mount diese gerne erarbeite , aber schick finde ich das mount schon , nur das gefühlte 10.000 spieler auf meinem Server damit rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich selbst kaufe auch teilweise mal gold in shop´s , da ich für meine zwei chars einfach keine zeit zum farmen habe.

ich bin berufstätig, ergo ein casual spieler  der 2 char´s in einer sehr starken Gilde besitzt , ( Magier 6,3 und Dk 6,1 k gs ) die ich nur zu Raidzeiten das heisst 3 mal die Woche spiele.


----------



## MasterZidel (29. Mai 2010)

Beeindrucken lass ich mich nicht davon

1. Bin ich Hordler und kein NAchtelf oder sonstwas
2. Sieht das Mount scheisse bei den Hordler aus, das passt irgendwie nicht zu denen.


----------



## Phobius (29. Mai 2010)

Im Buffed Cast hat das Anette relativ treffend gesagt ... Man kann es nicht auspacken ohne gleich geflamed zu werden.

Das Ross sieht m.E. wirklich schick aus, aber 20€? Da spiele ich lieber 1 1/2 Monate "durch" und farme Mounts aus ZG, Strath & Co.


----------



## Traklar (29. Mai 2010)

WoW -> Hobby 

Hobbies -> meistens Teuer (z.B. mein Vater mit seiner Eisenbahn ca. 10.000 Euro mittlerweile reingesteckt - oder andere Leute, die noch mehr für Hobbies ausgeben)

20 Euro für ein Hobby -> sehr wenig

20 Euro für mich -> trotzdem zu teuer, da ich noch Schüler bin und Geld anderweitig nutz.


----------



## deadyduzi (29. Mai 2010)

elsabell schrieb:


> Ich selbst kaufe auch teilweise mal gold in *shop´s* , da ich für meine zwei chars einfach keine zeit zum farmen habe.
> 
> ich bin berufstätig, ergo ein casual spieler der 2 *char´s* in einer sehr starken Gilde besitzt , ( Magier 6,3 und Dk 6,1 k gs ) die ich nur zu Raidzeiten das heisst 3 mal die Woche spiele.



ot: was mich schon lange mal stört: shop's ist keine Mehrzahl von shop. Vielmehr ist es die Form des Konjunktivs im englischen. (Der Eingang des Shops - The Shop's entrance) - Aber es machen auch u.a. Mediamarkt und Saturn falsch.. 
so aus jetzt mit der Klugscheißerei.

btt: Der Vergleich, für das Game selbst 12 euro monatlich aus zu geben hinkt zwar ein wenig, allerdings nur ein wenig. durchgerechnet kostet ein anderes Spiel nie 12 Euro. Wer jetzt damit kommt, dass man ja ein "normales" Spiel ja nicht 3 oder 4 mal spielen würde, weils langweilig wäre... ich erinnere an die Daylies! 
Wer da nochmal 20 Euro ausgeben will, der solls mnachen. Trotzdem halte ich es für Schwachsinn. 

so long


----------



## sigimalygos (29. Mai 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Tja, und so verdient sich Blizzard dumm und dämlich.
> 
> naja, mir soll es egal sein wer so blöd ist und dafür 20 € zahlt. Ich geb für eines der hässlichsten Mounts in WoW ganz sicher kein Geld aus.



/sign

Sowas hässliches selten gesehen


----------



## Jogl3r (29. Mai 2010)

Also, ich weiss auch nicht. Wenn sich jemand das Mount kauft, wieso soll er keinen Skill haben, geflamed werden oder ähnliches? Es bringt ja keinen Vorteil und zum kauf gezwungen wird man auch nicht von Blizzard. Und wieso ist das einzige Argument dagegen, dass die meisten mit WoW aufhören würden wenn man auch Items, EP etc... im Shop kaufen kann? Klar, es stimmt, aber es hat rein garnichts mit dem Mount zu tun, oder? WoW ist eben nun mal wirklich ein Hobby, sonst würde man sich nicht Tag für Tag oder 2-3 Mal in der Woche an den Rechner setzen und an seinem Charakter arbeiten oder sich neue hochziehen. Autos verschmutzen auch die Umwelt, wenn man aber da Geld reinsteckt, wird man auch nicht von anderen Autofahrern grimmig angeschaut. 


Anders gefragt: Sind euch die wenigen Stunden in der Woche euch es wert, immer wieder die gleiche Instanz zu raiden um ein Mount zu bekommen? In der gleichen Zeit könntet ihr twinken, Erfolge machen, Berufe skillen, Gold verdienen, Gildenkumpanen helfen, PvP machen, erkunden oder einfach nur mit Leuten reden. Olololol, jede Woche Zg für den Tiger cleare, kauf dir RL... /sarkasmus off

Soll jetzt kein Flame sein, aber rein theoretisch seid ihr alle ein bisschen doof wenn ihr ein Mount farmt, könntet ihr in der Zeit doch viel bessere und epischere Sachen in WoW erleben.

Merkt ihr was?


----------



## Brannys (29. Mai 2010)

Das ist halt wenn ein Unternehmen den Hals nicht voll bekommt und für jeden kram extra Euro´s verlangt, noch dazu überteuert. Natürlich gibt es immer Leute, die jeden preis bezahlen, weil sie den Kram haben müssen. Aber dennoch, 20 Euro für ein Reittier ist völlig überteuert. Und sicherlich werden weitere Mounts und Pets kommen, die man kaufen kann, das dürfte ja mal klar sein. Wenn das Himmelsross der volle Erfolg war, was die Einnahmen bei Blizzard diesbezüglich noch weiter und auch zunächst unerwartet in die Höhe schnellen ließen, dannn können die WoW-Spieler schon mal dafür Taschengeld sparen.


----------



## Jogl3r (29. Mai 2010)

Brannys schrieb:


> Das ist halt wenn ein Unternehmen den Hals nicht voll bekommt und für jeden kram extra Euro´s *verlangt*, noch dazu überteuert. Natürlich gibt es immer Leute, die jeden preis bezahlen, weil sie den Kram haben müssen. Aber dennoch, 20 Euro für ein Reittier ist völlig überteuert. Und sicherlich werden weitere Mounts und Pets kommen, die man kaufen kann, das dürfte ja mal klar sein. Wenn das Himmelsross der volle Erfolg war, was die Einnahmen bei Blizzard diesbezüglich noch weiter und auch zunächst unerwartet in die Höhe schnellen ließen, dannn können die WoW-Spieler schon mal dafür Taschengeld sparen.




Du wirst nicht gezwungen es zu kaufen, also wieso "verlangt"?


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (30. Mai 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht, dass sehr viele keine Kreditkarte besitzen? Als ob da so viele aus Dummheit 5 Euro mehr ausgegeben haben..
> 
> @TE
> "soebent".....lol xD



Eine KK bekommt heute jeder ab 14 Jahren ohne Kostenfallen und sogar Prepaid, da kann man nichts überziehen. Selbst Leute mit einem Konto können eine KK anfordern und es gibt sogar Konten wo man garnicht oder maximal 100&#8364; überziehen kann. Schulden kann man sich also nicht einhandeln und genau das denken viele Deutsche nunmal bei einer Kreditkarte. Ich habe selber eine Prepaid-KK und die ist unglaublich praktisch und im Jahr sogar günstiger als ein richtiges Konto. Sie funktioniert auch wie ein Konto (Geld einzahlen und abheben).
Die Ausrede also das viele keine KK haben akzeptiere ich schon lange nicht mehr, weil man locker an eine rankommt, genauso einfach wie an eine EC Karte. Also ist es eigentlich schon Dummheit wenn man 5&#8364; mehr ausgibt, wärend man doch einfach eine KK anfordern kann (was nichts kostet) und für die Zukunft sogar mehr möglichkeiten bietet (Onlineshoppen ist viel bequemer).

Und immer wieder lustig diese Kinder die rumheulen es sei zu teuer und abzocke. Ihr müsst es nicht kaufen verdammt, wie oft denn noch? Die Käufer haben auch keinen unfairen Vorteil. Selbst die 20&#8364; kriegt man schnell wieder rein, auch als nichtkäufer, denn wenn man 2 Monate WoW spielt kostet das 26&#8364;, in der Zeit kann man sich nen Reit- und Flugmount erspielen. Also wo ist das Problem!? Zudem werden Preise immer so hoch angesetzt um es auch exklusiv bleiben zu lassen. Würde es nur 2&#8364; kosten hätte wirklich jeder dieses Mount, egal wie hässlich es ist, eben wegen den praktischen Nutzen das jeder Char das Mount ab Stufe 1 kriegt, was das Leveln wesentlich einfacher macht und Geld für Mounts spart.
Das ist genauso wie mit den Zusatzleistungen wie Namensänderung oder Servertransfer. Erstens ist es eine ZUSATZleistung die bezahlt werden will und zweitens soll sie nicht so oft genutzt werden, denn wäre ein Namenswechsel umsonst würde jeder seinen Namen wechseln sobald sein Ruf schlechter geworden ist, exelent für Unruhestifter um unterzutauchen.
Darüber denken viele garnicht nach und denken, nur weil sie 13&#8364; für die Nutzung der Server zahlen, dürften sie gleich alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommen.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube dass manche Spieler einfach neidisch sind.
Ich wette dass ein Großteil der Flamer ganz begeistert wäre wenn es bei algalon mit einer relativ geringen chance droppen würde.


----------



## Shaila (30. Mai 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass manche Spieler einfach neidisch sind.
> Ich wette dass ein Großteil der Flamer ganz begeistert wäre wenn es bei algalon mit einer relativ geringen chance droppen würde.



Genau, denn dann würde es nicht gegen die Grundsätze eines MMORPG's verstoßen. Eine Droppchance Ingame, sowie die Möglichkeit es zu kaufen, wäre also ein Kompromiss. Im Moment kann man es NUR kaufen. Aber da kommt man wieder an den Punkt, was denn nun richtig ist. Mehr Geld investieren oder mehr Zeit. ich entscheide mich für mehr Zeit, weil es für mich das Grundprinzip darstellt. Wer mehr Zeit investiert bekommt mehr, ganz einfach. Natürlich kann man das auch anders sehen. Ich sehe, dass das hier doch nochmal eine lange Diskussion geben könnte.


----------



## Lily:) (30. Mai 2010)

BlackDevil (s.o.)- in deinem nett verpackten Flame hast du einen guten Ansatz.

Wenn du allerdings Sätze formulierst mit "...diese Kinder, die...." dann wirst du eh nicht auf offene Ohren ( Augen ) hoffen können.
Finde deine Ausdrucksweise blöd, aber egal. Zurück zum Ansatz:

Ich zahle 13 Euro/Monat um zu spielen. Nun investiere ich 20 Euro in ein Roflmount ( entschuldigung, sie heißen halt so, ich find sie trotzdem hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), während ich schon seit Längerem andere Mounts farme.
Nun habe ich mein Mount und spare mir Spielzeit dadurch, das ich nicht mehr farmen müsste.

Ergo: Spielzeit mit Geld gekauft.

Was anderes tun wir alle nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Meneleus01- dieser Kompromiss würde bedeuten, dass man Käufer und Farmer/Glückhaber nicht mehr unterscheiden könne. Wäre doof.

@Hellraiser: Natürlich wäre da Begeisterung, allerdings steht das in keinem Kontext.
Es geht in diesem Thema um etwas völlig anderes.


----------



## Toxxical (30. Mai 2010)

Wieso sollte jemand, der jeden Monat 13 Euro bezahlt, nicht auch dafür sein Geld ausgeben?


----------



## Shaila (30. Mai 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Edit: Meneleus01- dieser Kompromiss würde bedeuten, dass man Käufer und Farmer/Glückhaber nicht mehr unterscheiden könne. Wäre doof.



Und ist das Jetzige denn besser?


----------



## merc91 (30. Mai 2010)

ok die reitanimation an sich finde ich nich schlecht, aber heut ist ein orc schamane mit dem ding an mir auf meinem fliegenden teppich vorbeigeflogen und da wusste ich sofort, dass ich es mir niemals kaufen würde. die fluganimation sieht irgendwie total dämlich aus...


----------



## Shoxxx15 (30. Mai 2010)

Ich kanns echt nich verstehen wie man für sowas 20€ ausgeben kann.
Ich bezahle für meine 6 Monate 19,99 (man muss nur die richtigen seiten kennen ^^) also würde ich einmal extra 6 monate bezahlen.
20€ für so nen crap...lame


----------



## SchalomDestro (30. Mai 2010)

Shoxxx15 schrieb:


> Ich kanns echt nich verstehen wie man für sowas 20€ ausgeben kann.
> Ich bezahle für meine 6 Monate 19,99 (man muss nur die richtigen seiten kennen ^^) also würde ich einmal extra 6 monate bezahlen.
> 20€ für so nen crap...lame



Toller Hecht bisse !!


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Mai 2010)

Lasst den Beitrag doch endlich ruhen. Bringt doch nichts sich weiter über das für und wieder zu streiten.

Kann man alles ganz kurz in zwei, drei Sätzen zusamenfassen.

Wenn es Items im Shop geben sollte die einen Vorteile bringen, sind nahezu alle dagegen und viele würden mit WoW aufhören.

Kaufbare Items wie die jetzigen tun keinen weh und bringen auch keine Vorteile im Spiel. Wenn man mal von den wenigen Gold ausgeht die man für ein Reit/Flugtier ausgeben müsste, was man mit dem Himmelsross dann nicht mehr braucht. Aber wieviel ist das schon? Das Gold hat man schon mit einen 25er Twink zusammen, für alle vier Tiere (Reit- und Flugtiere). Den Reitskill muss man sich ja nach wie vor kaufen.

Überlasst doch bitte jeden die Entscheidung selber, ob er sich das Reittier kaufen will oder nicht. Aber lasst im Spiel die Leute damit in Ruhe. Goldkäufer sind da viel schlimmer, aber das sieht man den Spielern leider nicht an, ob die das gemacht haben. Ich denke mal viele wären überrascht, wieviel Spieler plötzlich weniger auf einem Server wären, wenn man alle Goldkäufer sperren würde. Das der Handel mit Gold nach wie vor blüht, brauche ich hier wohl keinem zu sagen.


----------



## PhilippPower (30. Mai 2010)

in ebay gibt es leute die bieten sogar darauf habe jetz des öfteren gesehn das dieses mount für mehr als 35€ weg ist. weil die meisten nicht wiesen wie man es bekommt.
echt arm


----------



## Aki†A (30. Mai 2010)

Jogl3r schrieb:


> Anders gefragt: Sind euch die wenigen Stunden in der Woche euch es wert, immer wieder die gleiche Instanz zu raiden um ein Mount zu bekommen? In der gleichen Zeit könntet ihr twinken, Erfolge machen, Berufe skillen, Gold verdienen, Gildenkumpanen helfen, PvP machen, erkunden oder einfach nur mit Leuten reden. Olololol, jede Woche Zg für den Tiger cleare, kauf dir RL... /sarkasmus off



also ob ich 20 euro bezahl oder lieber die wenigsten stunden die man in wow verbringt( wenn mans mal auf nen casual übertragt) fürs ini abfarmen verbringt, da wüsste ich eindeutig was ich lieber mach

wems nich klar is: ich würde mir des teil farmen und keine 20 euro dafür ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das sammeln der mounts ist auch ein erfolg falls du es nicht wusstest^^ es gibt zum einen mounts die selbst erfolge geben oder den obererfolg wenn man 100 verschiedene hat
noch dazu is es ja nich so das inis clearen total langweilig is

ich z.b. mach jeden tag bc heros allein weils mir zu dumm is kräuter zu farmen oder sonstiges und ich verdien dabei fast mehr gold in der zeit als wenn ich nach bestimmten kräuter für fläschen suche um die dann zu verkaufen und dann bekomm ich davon auch noch erfolge und kann sagen ich hab was wofür man früher 5mann gebraucht hat allein geschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn dabei dann zufällig nochn item abfällt wie z.b. ein mount dann is es umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was meinst du mit dem dummen spruch am ende ... selbst wenn du den tiger boss und den raptor boss machst brauchst du dafür maximal ne halbe stunde und musst dafür nich den ganzen tag vorm pc sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und zum schluss: warum landet so nen altes thema im Foren-Ticker 



MfG AkItA


----------



## Zyste (30. Mai 2010)

Find das ding eigtl. recht nett. Aber 20 okken würd ich dafür auch nicht hinblättern.

Vielleicht schenkt es mir ja einer.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (30. Mai 2010)

Ich habs geschenkt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja - ich habe auch die Pets (auch geschenkt bekommen) ... steinigt mich doch


----------



## Tinkerballa (30. Mai 2010)

ich weiß ja nicht, wie es bei euch auf den servern so ausschaut, aber bei uns auf ysera packt es schon kaum mehr einer aus. ich glaub, die meisten schämen sich langsam doch ein wenig dafür^^ es gibt sogar viele, die mit makros diese leute noch verhöhnen: [Spielername] lacht 20€ mount aus! xDD göttlich^^


----------



## DerHutmacher (30. Mai 2010)

Naja, is doch nurn Mount..
Zwar hässlich wie sonstwas ^^ aber eben nurn Mount,würds mir nicht selber holen, aber wers will solls machen
Da find ich sogar den Drachen aus Stratholme besser, n Orc auf einem Zauberpferdchen sieht schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus


----------



## Yveri1985 (30. Mai 2010)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht, wie es bei euch auf den servern so ausschaut, aber bei uns auf ysera packt es schon kaum mehr einer aus. ich glaub, die meisten schämen sich langsam doch ein wenig dafür^^ es gibt sogar viele, die mit makros diese leute noch verhöhnen: [Spielername] lacht 20&#8364; mount aus! xDD göttlich^^



jo machste das im RL auch so ? 
der neben dir hat was was mehr geld gekostet hat als du dafuer ausgeben wuerdest ... stehste dann daneben und lachst ?! 
wenn jemand 20&#8364; in nen hobby investiert , gehts dich im grunde nen scheissdreck an
es gibt modelle von Märklin (modelleisenbahn) die kosten UEBER VIERHUNDERT Euro... wuerd ich niemals fuer sowas ausgeben , abba lacht man ueber so jemanden ?! 
man selbst verstehts nicht wie soviel geld (wovon manch einer nen ganzen monat oder laenger leben kann) fuer so nen kleines modell ausgegeben werden kann
lachen tut keiner , 
und auch wenn das mount nur pixel sind die es vllt in 3 jahren nicht mehr geben wird ... wayne ?! 
wow isn hobby ! 
und das leute ueber sowas lachen is nich "goettlich" sondern eher "erbaermlich"
bei solchen leuten koennte man sich eher mit passendem makro daneben stellen 
[Spielername] schaemt sich dafuer das [Target] einer der x Gruende fuer die immer schlechter werdende WoW-Copmmunity ist.


----------



## Drouzz (30. Mai 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> schön und es gibt sogar Leute, denen ist ein Virtuelles Spiel 12-13 Euro im Monat wert o_O unglaublich oder? *hust*



Is mal nur so am Rande ein Tip den wir auch bedenken sollten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Marienkaefer (1. Juni 2010)

Ich hab's geschenkt bekommen.... also ist mir der Rest egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I.am.Weasl (1. Juni 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> jo machste das im RL auch so ?
> der neben dir hat was was mehr geld gekostet hat als du dafuer ausgeben wuerdest ... stehste dann daneben und lachst ?!
> wenn jemand 20€ in nen hobby investiert , gehts dich im grunde nen scheissdreck an
> es gibt modelle von Märklin (modelleisenbahn) die kosten UEBER VIERHUNDERT Euro... wuerd ich niemals fuer sowas ausgeben , abba lacht man ueber so jemanden ?!
> ...



Bester post 

sign


----------



## tobimobi1111 (1. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=pVal6o6bzZ8


True Story.






> jo machste das im RL auch so ?
> der neben dir hat was was mehr geld gekostet hat als du dafuer ausgeben wuerdest ... stehste dann daneben und lachst ?!
> wenn jemand 20&#8364; in nen hobby investiert , gehts dich im grunde nen scheissdreck an
> es gibt modelle von Märklin (modelleisenbahn) die kosten UEBER VIERHUNDERT Euro... wuerd ich niemals fuer sowas ausgeben , abba lacht man ueber so jemanden ?!
> ...






mimimimi, mimi.


----------



## Harkor (1. Juni 2010)

Echt lustig, da wird der Community ein Brocken vorgeworfen, und es wird teilweise in übelster Weise rumgeflamed.
Tolleranz ist eben etwas, das man erst lernen muss.
Aus einigen Flames sieht man den Neid nur so herausquellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde das Mount wirklich nett, habe es aber nicht gekauft. Wenn ich eine(n) Blutelfen(-in) mit Level unter 40 spielen würde und somit noch nicht den Ruf bei anderen Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig hätte, wäre es aber sowas von schnell gekauft gewesen, weil ich diesen Vogel den die reiten müssen, absolut häßlich finde. Ich habe mich jedesmal fast geschämt wenn ich damit rumgeritten bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Oegi schrieb:


> woher willst du denn wissn ob sie sich über ein essen mehr freut kennst du sie persönlich ? und was bringt das essen man ist für ein paar stunden satt un hat am ende auch nicht mehr außer kurze freude beim essen gehen die man auf normalen wege zuhause beim zusammen kochen oder sonst was auch erreicht hätte un zuhause wärs auch billiger o.O



Ich geb Oegi Recht. Und jeder so wie er mag. Ich würde lieber 20 Euro zahlen nur um nicht kochen zu müssen - ich hasse kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Boah - 47 Seiten hat der Thread schon^^


----------



## Habira (1. Juni 2010)

Also ich sehe das so:

Ich arbeite für mein Geld und nach Abzug von Miete und anderen finanziellen Verpflichtungen, bleibt noch was übrig, was ich damit mache, ist mir selbst überlassen, ob ich mir jetzt für 20 EUR ein WoW-Mount hole oder für 100 EUR ein paar neue Schuhe oder ich mein Geld in Discothekenbesuche investiere. Es ist mein Geld und ich darf damit machen was ich will. Wenn es Leute gibt, die kein Geld für ein Mount ausgeben wollen, ist doch ok, ich gebe für gewisse sachen auch kein Geld aus, was aber andere machen. Ich verurteile sie dafür doch auch nicht. Immerhin es jedem selbst überlassen, was er mit seinem verdienten Geld macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## macro (1. Juni 2010)

Nova_O schrieb:


> Ich bemitleide leute die sich das Pferd kaufen da diese schon zusehr im spiel stecken.
> 
> Ich würde mir egal ob 2, 4, oder 20 euro niemals einen gegenstand kaufen für einen charakter in einem virtuellem Spiel lieber
> 
> ...




Da is was dran xD


----------



## Anburak-G (1. Juni 2010)

Ich find das Mount schon recht fein.....

Aber ich für mein Teil würde kein Geld dafür ausgeben....

Jeder wie er's brauch ;-)


----------



## Bandit 1 (1. Juni 2010)

Schon 47 Seiten zu diesem Thema.

Aber mal ernsthaft. Seht ihr wie verkommen die Community der Online-Rollenspieler ist, welcher Bodensatz der
Menschheit sich hier offenbart ?

Wenn das ein Spiegel unseres "Menschseins" ist, wenn ich also davon ausgehen kann das im echten Leben wir uns 
auch so benehmen könnten wie in einem Onlinespiel wenn es keinerlei Konsequenzen geben würde _(sprich Polizei,
gemecker von Eltern, eins auf die 12 bei einem Spruch wie "Ey, was das fürn Kackporsche, hasse echt 50 K Euro für 
son Dreck gelöhn du Nap ?")_ was würde dann aus uns werden ?

Ein Haufen pöbelnder Neandertaler die nur auf ihren eigenen Besitz achten würden und alles andere wäre egal ?

Ich fürchte ja und bei dem Gedanken läuft es einem kalt den Rücken runter....


----------



## Mollari (1. Juni 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Schon 47 Seiten zu diesem Thema. Aber mal ernsthaft. Seht ihr wie verkommen die Community der Online-Rollenspieler ist, welcher Bodensatz der Menschheit sich hier offenbart? Wenn das ein Spiegel unseres "Menschseins" ist, wenn ich also davon ausgehen kann das im echten Leben wir uns auch so benehmen könnten wie in einem Onlinespiel wenn es keinerlei Konsequenzen geben würde <i>(sprich Polizei, gemecker von Eltern, eins auf die 12 bei einem Spruch wie "Ey, was das fürn Kackporsche, hasse echt 50 K Euro für son Dreck gelöhn du Nap?"</i> was würde dann aus uns werden? Ein Haufen pöbelnder Neandertaler die nur auf ihren eigenen Besitz achten würden und alles andere wäre egal? Ich fürchte ja und bei dem Gedanken läuft es einem kalt den Rücken runter....



Muss ich Dir Recht geben. Es haben fast alle verlernt jemand anderem auch was zu gönnen.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (1. Juni 2010)

<-- Dudu uns stolz drauf...lieber Flugform und Rabenfürst als nen Mount was jeder hat ;-)

BTW: Wäre dafür, dass das Rabenfürst auch fliegen kann...


----------



## die.net (1. Juni 2010)

was bringst vorallem auch das das mount acc gebunden is^^ n pöööser orc dk auf nem prinzessinnen mount... mhm jaaa spiel doch wieder pala xD


----------



## Sejro (1. Juni 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön





ich habs auch mir und meiner freundin geholt, mal ganz ehrlich...
was sind denn bitteschön 20 euro, als ob man davon arm wird


----------



## Draelia (1. Juni 2010)

Nen Drachen hätt ich mir sogar geholt, wenn Blizz shclau genug gewesen wäre, die nicht ingame erarbeiten zu lassen, denn das sind und bleiben die schicksten flugreittiere. Das Pferd sieht auf den ersten Blick total dämlich aus, weil man nur ganz dünne Stelzen sieht, die erst auf den zweiten Blick durch die fast durchsichtige Kontur gescheit aussehn. Letztlich kein Mount für mich, und damit ach kein Geld für blizzard.

Aber witzig finde ich dass die leute hier Blizzard vorwerfen, Abzocke zu betreiben. Leuteeee, ihr habt euch den Scheiss freiwillig gekauft, take it or leave it.


----------



## Dicun (1. Juni 2010)

Der Thread lebt immer noch? Das Thema ist doch längst durch, dachte ich...
Wers mag kauft sichs und wer nicht lässt die Finger davon. So einfach, das ganze....


----------



## nexus22 (1. Juni 2010)

Das schöne ist, es soll leute geben, die sich einfach keine gedanken machen müssen über20 euro. man kauft sich ein paar pixel und man tut keinen weh damit. 

Achja auch selber 3 gekauft für familie und mich . 

Und wer was mit seiner erarbeiteten "Kohle " kauft sofern es sich um legale Güter handelt, geht zum Glück keinen was an.

Aber genau damit haben viele Menschen ein Problem.


----------



## xerkxes (1. Juni 2010)

Wäre ein Totenkopf drauf hätte Blizzard noch mehr verkauft. Was hindert sie jetzt eigentlich noch daran T-Sets für Geld zu verkaufen?

Blizzard hat viel fürs MMO-Genre getan aber auch viel zerstört. Und sie zerstören weiter.


----------



## Die Tante (1. Juni 2010)

Draelia schrieb:


> Aber witzig finde ich dass die leute hier Blizzard vorwerfen, Abzocke zu betreiben. Leuteeee, ihr habt euch den Scheiss freiwillig gekauft, take it or leave it.



Nur mal so, die die Blizz Abzocke vorwerfen, sind meist jene die das Mount eben nicht besitzen.... Keiner der Leute die das Mount haben, so zumindest mein 
Eindruck, hat sich in diese Richtung geäußert.


----------



## Held² (1. Juni 2010)

Viele Käufer vergessen was sie mit dem Kauf eines Mounts bewirken für Blizzard ist der verkauf von virtuellen Gegenständen ein unerforschter Markt denn sie nur langsam erweitern aber wie man sieht bei +100.000 Käufern sind die Spieler berreit für ein Produkt zu zahlen was ein lächerlichen Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat

und jetzt überlegts mal wenn Blizzard den Markt mit anderen Items(was sicher der fall sein wird) erweitert mit Wappenröcken, Fun Items, Hemden, Umhängen, usw dann geht man als nicht käufer einfach unter in der Masse und fühlt sich extrem verarscht vor wenn man sich mühselig z.B. das Baron Mount gefarmt hat und dann kommt ein Spieler mit einem Itemshop Mount angeritten/angeflogen was 1000 mal geiler aussieht...

es besteht einfach die Gefahr das man die wirklich tollen sachen nur noch im Itemshop (was jetzt schon der fall bei den Pets ist) bekommen kann und soetwas ist als nicht käufer auch Spielspaß störend

das ist ja auch momentan das große problem bei DLCs wo manche Firmen die Spieler wirklich abzocken MW 2 *hust* aber leider stört es die Spieler überhaupt nicht das manche DLcs ein extrem schlechtes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben und kaufen sie trotzdem 

Blizzard hat sich leider seit der verbindung mit Activision in einer Firma verwandelt die nur noch für die Aktionäre arbeitet und nicht für die Spieler und die einzige möglichkeit die wir haben Blizzard zu sagen sie sollen aufhören virtuelle Items gegen bares verkaufen ist es diese Items nicht zu kaufen aber momentan geschieht nur das Gegenteil :/

mfg Held ²


----------



## RedShirt (1. Juni 2010)

Held * Held:

Stimme ich nur bedingt zu:



> Blizzard hat sich leider seit der verbindung mit Activision in einer Firma verwandelt die nur noch für die Aktionäre arbeitet und nicht für die Spieler



Viel Content kommt gratis (!) Du brauchst für ICC kein Item aus dem Shop, nix an extra Aufwand. 
Du bekommst für 13 Euro viel Support, und der ist wirklich gut (vergleiche mal).
Etc etc.
Daß Blizzard keine Wohlfahrt ist, dürfte klar sein - und sei ehrlich: Du verkaufst Dich auch nicht unter Preis, sondern versucht einen möglichst guten für Deine Arbeit zu bekommen. Mondpreise verlangt Blizzard ja auch nicht. Wie lang kostet es konstant 13 Euro? 



> in der Masse und fühlt sich extrem verarscht vor wenn man sich mühselig z.B. das Baron Mount gefarmt hat und dann kommt ein Spieler mit einem Itemshop Mount angeritten/angeflogen was 1000 mal geiler aussieht...



Gibts das Baron-Mount inkl. Achievment im Shop oder hab ich was verpasst? Nein, dann ist es nur ein weiteres x-beliebiges Mount.
Wem es mehr gefällt -> bitte sehr.
Ich mochte das Baronmount nie und werds mir nie farmen. Genau aus dem Grund. Warum hast Du es Dir gefarmt? Weils Dir gefällt? Dann gefällts Dir doch weiterhin, oder nicht?
Mir ist klar, daß es ums Prinzip geht, "alles ingame erarbeiten können". Aber ich seh kleine Zusatzinhalte weniger kritisch.


----------



## Sir Wagi (1. Juni 2010)

Is halt Geschmackssache ...

Ich sammle zwar allerhand ingame, dennoch hab ich bisher keine richtigen Euros (ausser dem Abo natürlich ^^) sondern nur virtuelles Gold oder Zeit verballert xD ... Hab ich auch in Zukunft nich vor ... Wer 20 Euros für ´n olles Blinkepferd mit Flügeln ausgibt, bitte sehr, aber jeder Otto reitet damit rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Wär ich allerdings ´n Taure oder Draenei würd ich drüber nachdenken, weil die grossen Klötze auf den kleinen mickrigen Pferdchen einfach herrlich dämlich aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lol* ...
Wie ein Affe auf´m Schleifstein ... Nur halt für 20 Euro ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstained (1. Juni 2010)

Vorallem gibt es so viel Mounts welche richtig klasse Aussehen(nun nicht alle aber die meisten), wobei die "schönsten" mit etwas mehr Arbeit und Glück verbunden sind....dann kommt 1 bezahlbares Mount welches ich vom Aussehen gerade mal ins mittlere Feld stecken würde und schon enstehen solche "Abzocke"-Threads, welche ich beim besten willen nicht verstehen kann.
Bezahlbar bedeutet man _kann_ des kaufen *aber* _muss_(das ist der springende Punkt) nicht. 
Blizzard sagt ja nicht:"Wir geben euch neue Mounts dafür bezahlt ihr monatlich 1-2Euro mehr" sondern lässt jeden selber entscheiden ob es ihm oder ihr Wert ist sich dieses Mount zu holen. 

Niemand hat spielerische Vorteile und jeder kann selber entscheiden.


Wer das schon für Abzocke hällt sollte sich wirklich überlegn ob er wirklich die 12Euro jeden Monat weiter bezahlen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gandosh shatt (1. Juni 2010)

finds gut und habs auch !, und bei 0,40 € pro char kann mann net mekern !, das ist (mir) nicht zuviel !!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (1. Juni 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> ...................Ein Haufen pöbelnder Neandertaler die nur auf ihren eigenen Besitz achten würden und alles andere wäre egal ?
> 
> Ich fürchte ja und bei dem Gedanken läuft es einem kalt den Rücken runter....



Ja, das kann mann wohl sagen. Bei uns heisst es ( übersetzt ) :"Man muss auch gönnen können" und dem stimme ich zu.

Im übrigen haben diese ganzen von Neid und Missgunst zerfressenden Menschen kein schönes Leben - die sind so damit beschäftigt angepisst zu sein das sie den Rest vom Leben auch noch verpassen.


----------



## Pomela (1. Juni 2010)

Ich habs mir auch geholt, noch am Abend als es rauskam mit laaanger Wartezeit... ich finde es schick, mir gefällt es und mir waren 20.- nicht zuviel.

Jeder bestehende Char auf meinem Account bekommt es und jeder neue Char wird es haben können. 

Es gibt vermutlich sehr viel mehr Menschen, die wesentlich mehr Zeit und Geld in ihr Hobby investieren und mein WoW beschäftigt mich, bespaßt mich und ist mit 12,95 vermutlich eines der billigsten Hobbies, die man haben kann.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juni 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Wäre ein Totenkopf drauf hätte Blizzard noch mehr verkauft. Was hindert sie jetzt eigentlich noch daran T-Sets für Geld zu verkaufen?
> 
> Blizzard hat viel fürs MMO-Genre getan aber auch viel zerstört. Und sie zerstören weiter.



Weil es Asia-Grinder mit Itemshop ja auch erst seit WoW gibt.


----------



## Technocrat (1. Juni 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Im übrigen haben diese ganzen von Neid und Missgunst zerfressenden Menschen kein schönes Leben - die sind so damit beschäftigt angepisst zu sein das sie den Rest vom Leben auch noch verpassen.


word, /sign und 100% ACK !


----------



## Lillyan (1. Juni 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Wäre ein Totenkopf drauf hätte Blizzard noch mehr verkauft. Was hindert sie jetzt eigentlich noch daran T-Sets für Geld zu verkaufen?
> 
> Blizzard hat viel fürs MMO-Genre getan aber auch viel zerstört. Und sie zerstören weiter.


Blizzard sind nichtmal die ersten, die einen Itemshop UND monatliche Kosten haben... man sollte sich erstmal informieren bevor man solche Anschuldigungen ausspricht.


----------



## bloodstained (1. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Blizzard sind nichtmal die ersten, die einen Itemshop UND monatliche Kosten haben... man sollte sich erstmal informieren bevor man solche Anschuldigungen ausspricht.



 damn right /sign

wobei es ja eher n Petshop als n Itemshop ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## crescent (1. Juni 2010)

ich hab's geschenkt bekommen und ich freu mich drüber ^^

ansonsten ist es mir egal, was die leute mit ihrem geld machen!


----------



## Kuya (1. Juni 2010)

Naja für nen hübschen Frostwyrm... okay wäre mir ein paar Euronen wert, (leider gabs das ja nur als Turnierbelohnung für jene die gerade eine der Fotm-Klassen spielten).
Aber für so ein häßliches durchsichtiges Pferd. -> no way. ^^


----------



## xerkxes (1. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Blizzard sind nichtmal die ersten, die einen Itemshop UND monatliche Kosten haben... man sollte sich erstmal informieren bevor man solche Anschuldigungen ausspricht.



Unbedeutend ob sie die ersten sind. Wichtig dabei, dass sie die Masse als Kundschaft haben und es tun. Es sind auch diejenigen, die asoziales Verhalten bewusst fördern indem sie den Dungeonbrowser eingeführt haben.

Hitler war auch nicht der erste Diktator...


----------



## Yuse17 (1. Juni 2010)

dazu sag ich nur die dumm kann man sein um in einen spiel 20 euro extra auszugeben man muss schon echt kein rl haben und keine freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das ist nur ein pferd mit flügeln ich kann mir auch genau so gut ein mensch machen auf 20 lvln und pferd für 1 gold kaufen


----------



## bloodstained (1. Juni 2010)

Yuse17 schrieb:


> dazu sag ich nur die dumm kann man sein um in einen spiel 20 euro extra auszugeben man muss schon echt kein rl haben und keine freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was hat das mit RL und Freunden zu tun? Aber ertsmal Flamen ist klar...denk mal drüber nach bevor du etwas schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baradakas (1. Juni 2010)

Yuse17 schrieb:


> dazu sag ich nur die dumm kann man sein um in einen spiel 20 euro extra auszugeben man muss schon echt kein rl haben und keine freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DAS nenn ich mal geistigen Abfall! 

Jeder ders haben will kauft sichs, der Rest sollte sich wegen dem ganzen neid und der missgunst mal schämen!


----------



## Jin0x (1. Juni 2010)

Ich denke, dass ist der erste Schritt auf einem langen Weg!

Man...wenn man blos BlizzAktien kaufen könnte. Grml.


----------



## Kuya (1. Juni 2010)

> Man...wenn man blos BlizzAktien kaufen könnte. Grml.



...zu blöd.. gerade hab ich 51% Aktienanteile erworben, - und jetzt geh ich frühstücken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trig (1. Juni 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Hitler war auch nicht der erste Diktator...


Ist dies das Niveau auf dem Du diskutieren möchtest?


----------



## Jincool (1. Juni 2010)

für mich hat das mount keinen reiz, ist aber nicht hässlich wie einige behaupten, und für 20 euro muss man sicher arbeiten, aber sich kein bein ausreissen (beim miesesten lohn den es gibt von 5,4oeuro in der stunde im sicherheitsbereich sind das trotzdem nur 4 stunden) hingegen zb der violette proto oder ein icc-mount deutlich mehr zeitaufwand ist, die s bezeichne ich aber nicht als arbeit, da es mein hobby ist. denkt mal darüber nach oder schreit weiter rum dass dies oder jenes arbeit ist. 	mfg


----------



## xerkxes (1. Juni 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Ist dies das Niveau auf dem Du diskutieren möchtest?



Meinetwegen ja. Immerhin wars keine Lüge.


----------



## Kuya (1. Juni 2010)

Jincool schrieb:


> für mich hat das mount keinen reiz, ist aber nicht hässlich wie einige behaupten...



Naja... ich verbuche dich dann mal unter "wB11shadow@shadowform" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (1. Juni 2010)

Geronimus schrieb:


> wir leben zum glück in einem freien land wo jeder machen kann was er will, solange es nichts illegales ist...kauft sich einer z.B.: ne briefmarke für 20€ und die verstaubt dann in irgendeinem album ist das genauso zu aktzeptieren wie: einer kauft sich ein mount in wow, ist doch sch...egal, jeder mensch hat das recht sich selber oder anderen ne freude zu machen
> 
> *Es kann der Frömmste*
> *nicht in Frieden leben,*
> ...





Dafür ein fettes */sign*


Mit untoten Grüßen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (22. März 2011)

Aus gegebenen Anlass hole ich den Thread mal wieder hoch (sollte die Moderation denken, ein neuer Thread wäre sinnvoller, dann halt schließen), denn erneut wird ein fliegendes Mount den Blizzard Shop aufsuchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe http://www.mmo-champ...unt-Winged-Lion

Die interessanten Fragen:
- werden Käufer erneut Ziel von Hohn und Spott werden?
- wieviele Leute werden sich das Reittier kaufen?
- wieviele Spieler werden diesmal ihren Account (angeblich) kündigen?


----------



## sensêij1988 (22. März 2011)

genauso hässlich wie das andere Mount im Shop...


----------



## xxhajoxx (22. März 2011)

Also mir ist das egal ob die Leute sich das holen und damit durch die Gegend fliegen werde keinen deswegen diskriminieren usw. Wenn jemand das möchte soll er es sich holen auch wenns im Grunde Abzocke seitens Blizzard ist. Ich denke das auch das Mount oft verkauft wird vllt sogar öfter als das andere Pferd, wobei mir gerade einfällt das ich das Pferd schon längere Zeit nichtmehr gesehen habe bei irgendwelchen Leuten ^^. Wer meint wegen einem kaufbaren Mount den Account kündigen zu müssen blufft eh oder fängt nach einer Woche (1 Tag) wieder an. Das sagen die Leute oft nur so und ich habe das Gefühl das man damit "Cool" sein will ."Hey seht mal ich hab mit WoW aufgehört!....für 2´Stunden"
Es wird wieder das Standard geheule kommen und die Standard befürworter die es sich kaufen werden. Mir ist es egal mit welchen Mounts die Leute durch die Gegend fliegen ob gekauft oder erspielt.


----------



## pastranora (22. März 2011)

Zu hässlich ich würde maximal wenn überhaupt mir den Spektraltieger kaufen aber selbst das steht in den Sternen ob ich dafür geld ausgebe


----------



## RedShirt (22. März 2011)

Ne, ich finds schöner.

Mal grübeln ob ich mir das gönne.


----------



## syntaxsniffler (22. März 2011)

TRH 2.0 
für sowas werf ich blizz doch kein zusätzliches geld in den rachen..
Naja hoffe auf paar lustige TRH 2.0 nerdrage videos oder sowas, mir ist das nichts wert zudem es auch ziemlich potthässlich ausschaut.


----------



## Lucindrell (22. März 2011)

Nice!! Will ich haben. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.

20 Euro ist echt nicht viel, wenn sich jemand eine Kiste Bier kauft rege ich mich als Antialkoholiker auch nicht auf.


----------



## Wolfmania (22. März 2011)

das Mount is auch net schöner - ich warte bis es endlich einen Privatgnom im Shop für meine Hordler gibt...


----------



## Lucindrell (22. März 2011)

Andy_88 schrieb:


> "...*Ein Statussymbol für Angeber!..."
> 
> find grade das ist es nicht.. das pferd sagt für mich nur aus "hey hab nicht genug skill um mir ein mount ingame zu erarbeiten.."
> auch wenns cool aussieht, ich würds nicht mal geschenkt nehmen ^^
> *



Als Statussymbol kauf ich mir ein dickes Auto (ohne jetzt hier für irgendwelche deutschen Marken Werbung zu machen).

Etwas das nur 20 Euro kostet find ich nicht mal erwähnenswert.

Ich erstelle auch keinen Thread um euch mitzuteilen, dass ich mir ein Ipad2 bestellt habe.


----------



## Kyrador (22. März 2011)

Lucindrell schrieb:


> Als Statussymbol kauf ich mir ein dickes Auto (ohne jetzt hier für irgendwelche deutschen Marken Werbung zu machen).



Wer sich von nem dicken Auto beeindrucken läßt... naja, lassen wir das  wieso ist es für euch eigentlich so wichtig, was andere Leute über euer Hab und Gut denken?



Lucindrell schrieb:


> Etwas das nur 20 Euro kostet find ich nicht mal erwähnenswert.



Es gibt Dinge auf der Welt, die kosten nicht viel, haben aber dennoch einen viel höheren ideelen Wert als die Dinge, die wahnsinnig teuer sind.



Lucindrell schrieb:


> Ich erstelle auch keinen Thread um euch mitzuteilen, dass ich mir ein Ipad2 bestellt habe.



Warum nicht? Es eröffnen ja schließlich genug Leute einen Thread, weil sie ihren WoW-Account gekündigt haben


----------



## Famenio (22. März 2011)

Ich werde es mir nicht holen. DAs Himmelsross fand ich damals echt nicht schön.
Dieser jetzt hat zwar Style und ist auch mal schön als Hordler n Löwen reiten zu können, 
aber 20 Euro für ein >Reittier< wovon es in WoW sowieso mehr als 100 gibt, 
werde ich nicht bezahlen.
Dafür ist mir das Geld echt zu schade.


----------



## Sacrilege (22. März 2011)

Ich gebe keine 20 Euro für einen Haufen Pixel aus, zumal es Ingame Mounts an jeder Ecke gibt, aber wenn jemand das macht soll er halt. Ist mir soweit egal, so wie der berühmte Sack Reis der in China umgefallen ist.

Bedenklicher finde ich dass Blizzard, besser gesagt Activision, so geldgeil ist. Ist ja nicht so dass das Unternehmen am Hungertuch nagt, nein, da kann man doch mehr rausholen. Hals nicht vollkriegen und so oO Sowas gehört ja schon aus Prinzip boykotiert indem man das Viech nicht kauft.


----------



## DeathDragon (22. März 2011)

Ganz ehrlich.

Wer sich das Mount kauft ist irgendwie extrem konsumgeil. Warum?

Schaut euch doch an wie es letztes mal lief. Es haben sich ein paar Tausend Leute das Mount gekauft. Die hälfte der Comunity hat sich darauf durchgehend über diese Leute lustig gemacht und nie gedacht "cooles Mount". Es war also absolut kein Statussymbol sondern eher eine "Schwanzprotese" wie z.B. ein roter Ferrari. Wer sich jetzt denkt: ich will das Mount weil es mir gefällt. Klar das ist die einzige anständige Begründung dafür. Aber ganz ehrlich, wieviele Leute flogen 2 Monate nach dem erscheinen noch mit dem Teil umher? Wieviele sind derzeit in OG oder SW? Ich hab das alte Mount seit Monaten nichtmehr gesehen. Die meisten werden sich das Teil kaufen, es ein paar Wochen brauchen, 100 Mal von irgendwelchen Leuten angeschrieben und als FAIL0R, NOOB, KIDDY... beschimpft werden und dann nach 1-2 Monaten mit einem neuen Mount umherfliegen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. März 2011)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Die meisten werden sich das Teil kaufen, es ein paar Wochen brauchen, 100 Mal von irgendwelchen Leuten angeschrieben und als FAIL0R, NOOB, KIDDY... beschimpft werden und dann nach 1-2 Monaten mit einem neuen Mount umherfliegen.



Genau das denke ich auch. Sollte nicht irgendein karritativer Zweck hinter dem Mount stehen (z.B. Spende von 50% des Geldbetrages nach Japan), werde ich dieses Mount nicht kaufen, weil es nach ein paar Wochen ohnehin im Inventar verstaubt.


----------



## Technocrat (22. März 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> genauso hässlich wie das andere Mount im Shop...



Nö, der Löwe ist deutlich niedlicher! Ist schon eher was für mich, man müßte nur noch wissen, wie die Flügel auf dem Boden aussehen. Denn für mich als PvPlerin ist das aussehen von Bodenmounts enorm wichtig!


----------



## Technocrat (22. März 2011)

Lucindrell schrieb:


> Ich erstelle auch keinen Thread um euch mitzuteilen, dass ich mir ein Ipad2 bestellt habe.



Zumal das doppelt peinlich wäre da Apple ja inzwischen zur Jedermann-Marke verkommen ist. Da löst man keinen Neid mehr mit aus...


----------



## TRC (22. März 2011)

Wenn ichs mir recht überlege, finde ich diejenigen, die solch einen Wind darum machen, peinlicher als die, die sich sowas kaufen.

Dann lasst sie doch ihr erspartes, verdientes oder geklautes Geld dafür ausgeben, es ist ja nicht euer Geld (außer vielleicht bei Letzterem )!

Überlegt einfach mal, wofür* ihr* so euer Geld ausgebt; die Liste enthält bestimmt auch jede menge Sachen, über die andere nur den Kopf schütteln würden. Und dann denkt nochmal drüber nach...


----------



## RedShirt (22. März 2011)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Schaut euch doch an wie es letztes mal lief. Es haben sich ein paar Tausend Leute das Mount gekauft. Die hälfte der Comunity hat sich darauf durchgehend über diese Leute lustig gemacht und nie gedacht "cooles Mount". Es war also absolut kein Statussymbol sondern eher eine "Schwanzprotese" wie z.B. ein roter Ferrari.


Erstaunlich.

Meine Bilanz: 
*ca. 5-10 Whisper "ui, wo kriegt man das her".
*0 Flames, /laugh oder sonstwas.

Es wurde hier im Forum zerlegt, aber ingame hab ich nichts gemerkt.

Meine Verwendung: billiges Twinkmount, da saß auch gern der dicke Taure drauf, wenn er vorm AH seine Bankgeschäfte erledigte.
Hatte auch was, mit einer Taste sowohl Flug- wie auch Bodenmount zu haben.



DeathDragon schrieb:


> Wer sich jetzt denkt: ich will das Mount weil es mir gefällt. Klar das ist die einzige anständige Begründung dafür. Aber ganz ehrlich, wieviele Leute flogen 2 Monate nach dem erscheinen noch mit dem Teil umher?


Weiß nicht, aber ich flieg regelmäßig meine Runden von Bank<->AH.
Gestern abend erst wieder.

Ich kaufe was ich mag, wenn ich etwas nicht mag, kauf ichs nicht.



DeathDragon schrieb:


> Wieviele sind derzeit in OG oder SW? Ich hab das alte Mount seit Monaten nichtmehr gesehen. Die meisten werden sich das Teil kaufen, es ein paar Wochen brauchen, 100 Mal von irgendwelchen Leuten angeschrieben und als FAIL0R, NOOB, KIDDY... beschimpft werden und dann nach 1-2 Monaten mit einem neuen Mount umherfliegen.



Agreed, sieht man seltener, aber gelegentlich noch. 

Die "werden angeschrieben" hab ich überhaupt nicht erlebt, aber wenn das jetzt noch schöner ist (bin jetzt kein Algalon-Fan), kanns sein, daß der Frust drauf groß ist, weils eben Geld kostet und nicht erreichbar ist.
Wieviele schreiben frustriert Alar's Asche-Flieger an, weil sie noch kein Dropglück hatten? =)

Generell aber: ich flieg auf keinem Mount ewig umher... Abwechslung ftw.
Ausnahmen evtl der Standard-Hordenwindreiter (mag ich) oder das Pferd vom Kopflosen Reiter.


----------



## Kafka (22. März 2011)

Tja andere Firmen spenden dieser Tage für Japan, Activision Blizzard zieht die User mit nem hässlichen Mount ab.


----------



## Dexis (22. März 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Wer sich von nem dicken Auto beeindrucken läßt... naja, lassen wir das  wieso ist es für euch eigentlich so wichtig, was andere Leute über euer Hab und Gut denken?


Es ist immer dasselbe Prozedere, egal ob hier im Spiel oder im wirklichen Leben - die Leute holen sich Sachen die ihnen 1. etwas nützen, 2. bequem sind, 3. sie unterhalten und 4. *die anderen neidisch macht*.
Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben


----------



## wullewu (22. März 2011)

hahahah,

man würd ich gerne vor den augen jedes heulers hier nen 20 euro schein anzünden, nur um euch zu zeigen wie wenig das heutzutage noch ist.
wer wegen 20 euro so rumheult tut mir echt leid, achja,ihr müsst es euch ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## Stevesteel (22. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Tja andere Firmen spenden dieser Tage für Japan, Activision Blizzard zieht die User mit nem hässlichen Mount ab.



schon mal aufs Eröffnungsdatum des Threads geachtet? 20 April 2010 - 20:04 
Da war noch nichts mit nuklearen Katastrophen in Japan
Des Weiteren hat Blizzard schon des Öfteren Shop-Items mit einem Spendenanteil verkauft.
Thread nicht wirklich aufmerksam lesen, aber erstmal die Flamekeule rausholen.
Bravo!


----------



## Famenio (22. März 2011)

TRC schrieb:


> Überlegt einfach mal, wofür* ihr* so euer Geld ausgebt; die Liste enthält bestimmt auch jede menge Sachen, über die andere nur den Kopf schütteln würden. Und dann denkt nochmal drüber nach...


Meine Freundin schlägt zum Beispiel jeden Tag wieder die Hände übern Kopp zusammen, 
wenn sie daran denkt, dass ich 12 Euro im Monat für WoW bezahle


----------



## Long_Wolf (22. März 2011)

Meine Frau verraucht am Tag 1 Schachtel Glimmstengel macht pro Monat Grob 120-130 Euro...Im Vergleich dazu sind 20 Euro einmalig ein Witz....Wobei mir das "My little Pony" nicht gefallen hat. Frau & Tochter hingegen wollten beide unbedingt eins haben...Was blieb mir übrig <schnauf> Mal schaun wie des mit dem Löwen wird...


----------



## Potpotom (22. März 2011)

Trotz des Mounts für 20 Euro ist WoW immer noch mein günstigstes Hobby... ich finde es besonders und habs gekauft. Ob ich deswegen nun blöder, dümmer oder angeberischer bin als andere - ich weiss ja nicht.


----------



## Kafka (22. März 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> schon mal aufs Eröffnungsdatum des Threads geachtet? 20 April 2010 - 20:04
> Da war noch nichts mit nuklearen Katastrophen in Japan
> Des Weiteren hat Blizzard schon des Öfteren Shop-Items mit einem Spendenanteil verkauft.
> Thread nicht wirklich aufmerksam lesen, aber erstmal die Flamekeule rausholen.
> Bravo!



Schon bemerkt, das es ein neues Mount gibt, und mein Kommentar darauf bezogen war?  Erst denken dann schreiben, aber das ist ja bei wow usern nimma so weit verbreitet.


----------



## Pirnae (22. März 2011)

@DeathDragon

Schwanzprotese ist eher stundenlang vorm AH in Mimirons Kopf rumzulungern.
OK das hat bestimmt viel Zeit erfordert den zu farmen aber eher diese Leute haben Geltungsbedürfnisse.
Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie ein Flugmount lange durchgängig benutzt, und meistens flieg ich mit nem einfachen Mount vom Verkäufer rum.
Ich werde das neue Mount eventuell zulegen weil ich es ganz nett finde, die 20&#8364; sind da egal.
Wenn Blizzard jetzt ne neue Rasse/Klasse oder Ini/Raid im Shopanbieten würde, würde auch ich das Abzocke nennen.
Shopmounts sind alles andere als Angeberitems.

Grüße Pirnae

Edit: @RedShirt /sign ich hab das Pferd des kopflosen Reiter auch am liebsten (Reit/Fugmount)


----------



## Parasîte1 (22. März 2011)

wullewu schrieb:


> hahahah,
> 
> man würd ich gerne vor den augen jedes heulers hier nen 20 euro schein anzünden, nur um euch zu zeigen wie wenig das heutzutage noch ist.
> wer wegen 20 euro so rumheult tut mir echt leid, achja,ihr müsst es euch ja nicht kaufen.


Proll? Zündest dir wohl auch jeden Abend die Zigarre mitm Hunni an wa? ^^


----------



## Kyrador (22. März 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Es ist immer dasselbe Prozedere, egal ob hier im Spiel oder im wirklichen Leben - die Leute holen sich Sachen die ihnen 1. etwas nützen, 2. bequem sind, 3. sie unterhalten und 4. *die anderen neidisch macht*.
> Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben



Bei den ganzen Kommentaren hier fühl ich mich sofort an den Beitrag von Gameone erinnert 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW6OfQgEyQg#t=5m38s


----------



## Technocrat (22. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Tja andere Firmen spenden dieser Tage für Japan



Wer der fünfreichsten Nation der Welt Geld spendet, wurde abgezogen, und zwar wie. Aber hey, die Hilforganisationen wollen auch leben - beim DRK z.B. gehen von jedem gespendeten Euro mehr als 90 cent - an das DRK. Sorry, da ist Blizz weit ehrlicher.


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. März 2011)

TRC schrieb:


> Wenn ichs mir recht überlege, finde ich diejenigen, die solch einen Wind darum machen, peinlicher als die, die sich sowas kaufen.




Seh ich auch so.

Die die sich heftigst beschweren, haben ja scheinbar ein gewisses Interesse daran, können es sich aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht zulegen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. März 2011)

Es obliegt natürlich jedem selbst zu entscheiden, was man mit seinem Geld macht. Manche verdienen eben 100.000 im Jahr und andere nur 30.000 und andere sind Studenten und verdienen gar nix. 

Wenn ich mir aber überlege, dass man ja irgendwann mit WoW aufhört, sind diese 20 Euro ohne jeden Gegenwert - außer ein bisschen auf einem leuchtenden Mount herumflattern zu können - vollkommen vernichtet. Kauft man sich für die 20 Euro Mass Effect 2, hat man sicher mehr davon. Oder man geht lecker essen oder man geht ins Kino oder oder oder. Na wie gesagt, die Entscheidung muss jeder selbst treffen.

Zu teuer finde ich es allerdings auch. Außer ein paar neuen Texturen ist da nix besonderes, dafür kann es beliebig oft kopiert werden. 20 Euro sind daher völlig überzogen.

Aber ganz abgesehen davon sieht man ja wieder, wohin die Reise bei WoW geht. Über kurz oder lang wird man die Klasse ändern können, danach kann man 85er kaufen und danach T-Sets. Und dann werden die Leute immer noch sagen, man "müsse" das ja nicht machen, das "sei der Unterschied" zu einem F2P mit Itemshop.

Ich schätze, Bobby kauft sich morgen eine neue Jacht.


----------



## Caramba3008 (22. März 2011)

Als ob sich jemand von irgendwem vorschreiben lässt was er kauft und nicht, schliesslich ist es sein Geld was derjenige sich erarbeitet habt. Wenn ich das so lese von manchen Leuten hier kann ich mir vorstellen das ihr im Supermarkt auch den Leuten das frische Stück Käse aus der Hand reisst und denen sagt hey nimm Milch und mach den Käse selber... Ich find das Mount schicker wie das Malen nach Zahlen Pferd (welches ich nicht besitze) und überlege es auch zu Kaufen da es vom aussehen her schön ist.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (22. März 2011)

ich versteh den argumentationsgrund nicht, wers haben will ist halt 20 euro los und wers nicht haben will brauchs auch nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## wullewu (22. März 2011)

Parasîte schrieb:


> Proll? Zündest dir wohl auch jeden Abend die Zigarre mitm Hunni an wa? ^^



ne, aber wenn ich am wochenende ne 24 stunden party-tour mache gehen auch locker 200-300 euro drauf,
und mal ehrliche, 20 euro sind wirklich nix mehr, da kann man seine freundinn nichtmal fein zum essen ausführen,
wer sich so über die 20 euro aufregt, sollte sein acc kündigen, dann spart er jeden monat 13 euro, und wow hat einige heuler weinger!


----------



## Fedaykin (22. März 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Tja andere Firmen spenden dieser Tage für Japan, Activision Blizzard zieht die User mit nem hässlichen Mount ab.



Meine Güte, und Porsche veröffentlichte die Tage den teuersten Sportwagen Deutschlands.
Andere Firmen bauen neue Bürogebäude und wiederrum andere schütten dicke Boni an ihre Mitarbeiter aus. Was eine dümmliche Argumentation meines Erachtens nach.

Wer das Mount will, kauft es sich. Die anderen lassen es bleiben. 

Und irgendwer hat hier noch geschrieben, dass Menschen sich lediglich Dinge zulegen die sie brauchen, angenehm sind etc. und Dinge die andere Menschen neidisch machen.

So ein Waldorf-Hippie-Gebetskreis-Geschwätz geht mir gehörig auf die Nerven. Ich habe mir durchaus irgendwelche Sachen gegönnt die für mich absolut sinnlos waren, ich sie aber gerne haben möchte. Das hat nichts mit Neid zu tun. 

Geht wieder zurück in euren 60er-Jahre-Gedächtnis-Waldorf-Kindergarten und reicht euren Sprechstein weiter, während ihr eine runde Gruppensitzung im Grünen abhaltet...ihr Neider


----------



## Netjeri (22. März 2011)

Ich gehöre auch zu jenen die sich das Mount kaufen würden. Und ich würde sogar meiner Freundin eins schenken.

Ich gehöre auch zu der Sorte die es in Ordnung findet wenn eine Industrie die einige Jahre uns mit tollen und umfangreichen und kurzweiligen Spielen vollgepumpt hat auch dafür mit Geld vollgempumpt wird. Ausserdem erhalten wir sie damit am Leben. 

Und hier ein paar Posts zum verdeutlichen wohin die Industrie geht:

2006

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/downloadable-call-of-duty-2-content-generates-1m-for-activision

2008

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/xbox-360-dlc-revenue-hits-240m

2009

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/gta-iv-dlc-to-sell-2m-by-year-end
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/us-customers-spent-usd15bn-on-games-in-2009

2011

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2011-02-28-euro-digital-market-to-hit-usd4-2b-by-2015-report

So und mein persönliches Highlight bezüglich Leute die zahlen für Items/DLC usw. ist sogar von Activision und wer auch informiert ist, weiss sicherlich auch genau mit welcher anderen Firma sie eng verbunden sind .

http://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/modern-warfare-2-dlc-sets-xbox-live-sales-records/


----------



## Heavyimpact (22. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, aber ich flieg regelmäßig meine Runden von Bank<->AH.
> Gestern abend erst wieder.



Lohnt sich da überhaupt das aufmounten


----------



## legend codename (22. März 2011)

20€? Für so ein paar Pixel. Oha das ist ist ein ziehmlich gesalzener Preis meiner meinung nach. Naja ich hol es mir nicht auch wenn ich genug Geld hätte. Ich wüsste wo ich das Geld besser investieren könnte. Aber ich habe nichts dagegen wenn sich andere Leute das Mount holen. Ist ja ihr Geld=)


----------



## RedShirt (22. März 2011)

Heavyimpact schrieb:


> Lohnt sich da überhaupt das aufmounten



Da ich meist in Undercity stehe, schon ^^ 

Allerdings level ich geständigerweise auch den Bankchar. In zwei Jahren auch schon auf 70+


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. März 2011)

Hmm, mit Einführung des Itemshops waren Haustiere verfügbar. Irgenwann 2010 kamen Mounts dazu.

Zwischenzeitlich wurden neue Pets eingeführt. ---> Änderung NULL. Keine Rüstungen oder andere spielbeeinflussende Dinge wurden eingeführt.

Jetzt gibts bald ein neues Mount. ---> Änderung NULL. Keine Rüstungen oder andere spielbeeinflussende Dinge wurden eingeführt.

Warum rücken diese Sachen bei einem neuen Mount näher und bei neuen Pets nicht?


----------



## Su-Si (22. März 2011)

Zunächst glaube ich nicht, dass alle, die sich das Mount nicht leisten könnten, gegen die Anschaffung sind, während all diejenigen, die die 20,- Euro problemlos erübrigen könnten, das Angebot annehmen. Abgesehen davon, dass Verallgemeinerungen nie passen, erscheint mir das etwas kurz und einfach gedacht. Ebenso gut kann es sein, dass gerade Leute, die im RL einen schweren Stand haben, eines solches Angebot wahrnehmen, weil sie damit mit relativ überschaubaren Aufwand zum Kreis der Poser innerhalb der WoW-Welt gehören können. Muss nicht sein, kann aber ebenso gut sein, wie andere einfach mal in den Raum gestellte Behauptungen ohne Hintergrundwissen. Es würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn es sich zwischen den verschiedenen Spielerschichten ähnlich verhält, was die Annahme eines solchen Angebotes angeht. 

Ich persönlich finde auch, dass es nicht nötig ist, dass ein Spiel nicht nur einen einmaligen Kaufpreis einfordert, sondern zu den dann noch laufenden Abozahlungen nun auch durch Item-Shops zusätzlich kassieren möchte. Das kann man jetzt normal oder anstößig finden (DIE Antwort gibbet hier nun einmal nicht), ich persönlich fürchte einfach, dass hier Entwicklungszeit drauf geht, die anstelle dessen in ein Spiel gesteckt werden könnte, das gut bezahlt und nicht überall ausgereift ist. Außerdem gefällt mir der Trend nicht, der selbstverständlich leicht ausgebaut werden kann. 

Mal ehrlich: Wer meint denn wirklich, er sei etwas Besonderes, weil er sich für 20 Ocken ein Pixel-Pferd holen kann? Da bewundere ich ja jeden Drachenreiter mehr, der den dollen Time-Run in HDZ4 "geschafft" hat... Es ist keine "Leistung", Geld auszugeben, bei dem Betrag kann es auch kein Statussymbol sein. Es zeigt schlicht, dass der Betreffende bereit war, hierfür Geld in die Hand zu nehmen (das sage ich an dieser Stelle ganz neutral), egal wie man das nun wieder bewertet.

Da ich tatsächlich nicht sehe, wie man sich mit dem Kauf des Pferdes "absetzen" könnte, halte ich die meisten Antworten in diesem Thread für glaubhaft. Ich denke nicht, dass hier ungemein viel Neid o.ä. steckt, ich denke eher, dass Viele hier nicht für möglich halten, dass andere die eigene Einstellung nicht teilen könnten und daher mit solchen Ansichten (für sich) versuchen, die jeweils andere Meinung erklärbar zu machen.

Ich finde die Pferde übrigens weder besonders schön, noch verdammenswert häßlich... 

Ich finde nur, dass die Möglichkeit, die Blizz entdeckt hat, noch mehr Geld aus dem Spiel zu ziehen, nicht unbedingt in die richtige Richtung geht. Und dass in kurzer Zeit 2 Mio Dollar (oder waren es Euro?) für das Pferd eingeholt werden konnte, spricht nicht unbedingt dafür, dass von diesem Weg abgewichen werden wird. Man darf das Gegenteil annehmen.


----------



## Netjeri (22. März 2011)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Zunächst glaube ich nicht, dass alle, die sich das Mount nicht leisten könnten, gegen die Anschaffung sind, während all diejenigen, die die 20,- Euro problemlos erübrigen könnten, das Angebot annehmen. Abgesehen davon, dass Verallgemeinerungen nie passen, erscheint mir das etwas kurz und einfach gedacht. Ebenso gut kann es sein, dass gerade Leute, die im RL einen schweren Stand haben, eines solches Angebot wahrnehmen, weil sie damit mit relativ überschaubaren Aufwand zum Kreis der Poser innerhalb der WoW-Welt gehören können. Muss nicht sein, kann aber ebenso gut sein, wie andere einfach mal in den Raum gestellte Behauptungen ohne Hintergrundwissen. Es würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn es sich zwischen den verschiedenen Spielerschichten ähnlich verhält, was die Annahme eines solchen Angebotes angeht.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde auch, dass es nicht nötig ist, dass ein Spiel nicht nur einen einmaligen Kaufpreis einfordert, sondern zu den dann noch laufenden Abozahlungen nun auch durch Item-Shops zusätzlich kassieren möchte. Das kann man jetzt normal oder anstößig finden (DIE Antwort gibbet hier nun einmal nicht), ich persönlich fürchte einfach, dass hier Entwicklungszeit drauf geht, die anstelle dessen in ein Spiel gesteckt werden könnte, das gut bezahlt und nicht überall ausgereift ist. Außerdem gefällt mir der Trend nicht, der selbstverständlich leicht ausgebaut werden kann.
> 
> ...



Das ganze hat doch nicht Blizzard entdeckt, das ganze Itemshop Mode ist eine Industrie Trend geworden. Nicht nur in MMOs.

Aber das gepose ist doch auch im RL so  Einfach zum Bahnhof gehen und schauen wieviele Leute mit "krassen" Autos vorbei fahren. Ich glaube (bin kein Spezialist) das wir Menschen irgendow doch immer Annerkennung brauchen. Sei das jetzt offensichtlich oder versteckt.


----------



## Su-Si (22. März 2011)

Stimmt schon, Netjeri- Sage ja auch net, dass das Blizz Entdeckung war. Finde nur net nötig, diese Schiene zu übernehmen. Ich habe relativ wenig gegen Blizz, wie man auch meinen sonstigen Posts entnehmen kann. Trotzdem kann man ja die ein- oder andere Entwicklung bedauern 

Das mit der Anerkennung ist sicherlich richtig. Ich weiss nur nicht, ob das Pferd das richtige Mittel ist^^

Mir ists egal, ob und wer sich den Gaul holt. Ich könnte, werde aber nicht - ebenso wenig wie ich die Käufer ingame im HC versuchen würde bloßzustellen. Mir schadet es (noch) nicht, insofern ist es mir auch egal. Wenn es so weit ginge, dass ich den Item-Shop besuchen müsste, um z.B. PvP-Teile holen zu müssen, ohne die ich nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig wäre, dann wäre das mein Abgang (den ich allerdings leise vollziehen würde, ich brauche keinen Abgesang)


----------



## Netjeri (22. März 2011)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, Netjeri- Sage ja auch net, dass das Blizz Entdeckung war. Finde nur net nötig, diese Schiene zu übernehmen. Ich habe relativ wenig gegen Blizz, wie man auch meinen sonstigen Posts entnehmen kann. Trotzdem kann man ja die ein- oder andere Entwicklung bedauern
> 
> Das mit der Anerkennung ist sicherlich richtig. Ich weiss nur nicht, ob das Pferd das richtige Mittel ist^^
> 
> Mir ists egal, ob und wer sich den Gaul holt. Ich könnte, werde aber nicht - ebenso wenig wie ich die Käufer ingame im HC versuchen würde bloßzustellen. Mir schadet es (noch) nicht, insofern ist es mir auch egal. Wenn es so weit ginge, dass ich den Item-Shop besuchen müsste, um z.B. PvP-Teile holen zu müssen, ohne die ich nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig wäre, dann wäre das mein Abgang (den ich allerdings leise vollziehen würde, ich brauche keinen Abgesang)



Ja recht hast du natürlich schon, ob man jeden Trend mitmachen muss. Aber es gibt ja die Firmenphilosophie die immer so gut klingt und es gibt die Firmenstrategie... 

Nun ich sag dir jetzt warum ich es gekauft habe  Ich habe das Pferd gekauft weil es mit dem Schattenpriester in Schattenform super ausschaut. Und natülrich weil ich ein Haustier und Reittier sammler bin  (Zusammen habe ich 98 Stück). Natürlich hätte ich auch die schönen grossen Drachen. Ich beneide alle die einen haben. Wirklich .

Aber ich kann leider in Tiefenheim nicht andauernd auf den Drachen warten.


----------



## TheGui (22. März 2011)

je mehr das ding haben, desto unatraktiver wird es doch : /

obwohl die Cata Drachen bis jetz auch nicht wirklich prikelnd sind!


----------



## Cantharion (22. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> je mehr das ding haben, desto unatraktiver wird es doch : /
> 
> obwohl die Cata Drachen bis jetz auch nicht wirklich prikelnd sind!



So unterschiedliche können Geschmäcker sein.
Ich finde die Cata-Drachen sind die besten Flugmounts nach den Arena-netherdrachen und den Frostwyrms.


----------



## SheepHappens (22. März 2011)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Jeder Gimp rennt damit rum.. dabei ist das eigentlich recht hässlich. Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..
> 
> Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön



Genau genommen arbeitest du auch für das Himmelsross, genauer: die 20 €


----------



## Pluto-X (22. März 2011)

Mir ist es egal wenn jemand dafür Geld ausgibt.
Ich bin allerdings der Ansicht das alle Gegenstände im Spiel in einem Zusammenhang mit der Spielwelt stehen sollten.
Das hat was mit Stil, Atmosphäre und der Spielgeschichte zu tun. 
Und da finde ich passen diese Kaufmounts bisher nicht so rein !


----------



## Cantharion (22. März 2011)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> Mir ist es egal wenn jemand dafür Geld ausgibt.
> Ich bin allerdings der Ansicht das alle Gegenstände im Spiel in einem Zusammenhang mit der Spielwelt stehen sollten.
> Das hat was mit Stil, Atmosphäre und der Spielgeschichte zu tun.
> Und da finde ich passen diese Kaufmounts bisher nicht so rein !


Was hat das mit Stil und Atmosphäre zu tun?



-Migu- schrieb:


> Jeder Gimp rennt damit rum.. dabei ist das eigentlich recht hässlich. *Da hab ich lieber ein Mount, für das ich arbeiten musste..*
> 
> *Und 20 Euronen dafür ist einfach arm*.. aber gut, wers braucht um sich besser zu fühlen, bitte schön


Klar mit einem Blizzstore-mount kann man nicht sogut posen.
Darauf habens die ganzen Arbeitslosen doch abgesehen: 12Stunden+ zocken um dann ingame den tollen Macker raushängen zu lassen.
Solche Leute machen mich krank. (Wenn ich dafür gebannt werde ist es mir scheiß egal, bei sowas könnt ich ausrasten)


----------



## Soest1979 (22. März 2011)

Ca 2 jahre dan gibs es T Set zu Kaufen !!wer soll das alles bezahlen ?   :-)


----------



## Cantharion (22. März 2011)

Soest1979 schrieb:


> Ca 2 jahre dan gibs es T Set zu Kaufen !!wer soll das alles bezahlen ? :-)



Werden sie nicht weil sie wissen dass sie damit zu viele Kunden verlieren.
Sie haben mehr Ahnung von Wirtschaft als du ihnen vielleicht zutraust.


----------



## pwnytaure (22. März 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Werden sie nicht weil sie wissen dass sie damit zu viele Kunden verlieren.
> Sie haben mehr Ahnung von Wirtschaft als du ihnen vielleicht zutraust.



Müssen sie haben (zusammen mit technischem wissen und glück) sonst hätten sie niemals so viele kunden.

Sie hätten auch nie diese aussage über swtor getätigt, hätten sie keine Ahnung. Denn Konkurenz belebt den Markt.


----------



## pwnytaure (22. März 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Es ist immer dasselbe Prozedere, egal ob hier im Spiel oder im wirklichen Leben - die Leute holen sich Sachen die ihnen 1. etwas nützen, 2. bequem sind, 3. sie unterhalten und 4. *die anderen neidisch macht*.
> Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben



Der snob-effekt ist wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen.
Alles hochpreisige zielt darauf ab einen prestige-stand inne zu haben, so ähnlich ist auch dass hier.

Das geflame ist mist, ist ja nich eure kohle. Ich hols mir nicht obwohl ichs geil finde einfach nur deswegen weil ich nicht zum prollen wow spiele sondern um spaß zu haben.


----------



## Garhelt (22. März 2011)

Netjeri schrieb:


> Nun ich sag dir jetzt warum ich es gekauft habe  Ich habe das Pferd gekauft weil es mit dem Schattenpriester in Schattenform super ausschaut.



Absolut, ich hätte zwar kein Geld für das Pony ausgegeben, aber ich habe den Code geschenkt bekommen und finde das Teil wirklich hübsch und der einzige Char der es immernoch dauerhaft nutzt ist der Shadow. Die Schattengestalt wertet das Tierchen optisch nochmal ganz erheblich auf.


----------



## Leethas (22. März 2011)

Ich finde dieses Ross potthässlich, aber wenn Blizzard darauf besteht macht doch mal etwas lustiges, mit überraschungen...
Eine interrissante lange Questreihe in den Sturmgipfeln und/oder Ulduar, mit netten kleinen Vidios und einigen netten Belohnungen. Für JEDEN Spieler zugänglich, versteht sich. 
Da hat man sich die Heldentat verdient und man kann auch wirklich angeben damit.

Das 20 euro Dings eignet sich nichtmal zum verschenken - es wollen nur die wenigsten haben . 

Das mit dem Löwen hätten sie wie oben genannt auch machen sollen. 

Blizzard, macht bitte mehr lange Questreihen, über die man soetwas bekommt. Da erfährt man gleich etwas Lore, kann auch etwas hinspielen und Stolz auf eine gute (Spiel)Leistung sein!


----------



## pharazon/anub (22. März 2011)

Also mal an alle Flamer, ihr zahlt alle 13 Euro im Monat um Knöpfchen drücken zu dürfen und Pixel zu sehen  nur mit Slogan WOW darauf^^ ( mach ich auch , aber beschwere mich nicht


----------



## TheGui (22. März 2011)

ungeschlagen!... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (23. März 2011)

Leethas schrieb:


> Blizzard, macht bitte mehr lange Questreihen, über die man soetwas bekommt. Da erfährt man gleich etwas Lore, kann auch etwas hinspielen und Stolz auf eine gute (Spiel)Leistung sein!



Ich versteh nicht warum immer so drauf gepocht auf Spiel-"leistung" und den Stolz darauf. Ein Spiel ist für mich erstmal Entspannung und Zerstreuung.
Und die viel gerühmte Wow-Lore ist für mich ein wirklich haarsträubendes Beispiel für eine verworrene mäßige Story.


----------



## Lucindrell (23. März 2011)

Ihr wisst schon dass die Gametime seid Release nicht teurer geworden ist?

Und wenn Blizzard einen Weg gefunden hat die Monatsflatrate bei dem relativ günstigen Preis beizubehalten, solltet ihr doch echt den Leuten dankbar sein, die das subventionieren!

Würde Blizzard die Monatsgebühren um nur 1 EURO pro Spieler anheben, dann wäre das eine UNSUMME an GELD! 
Wegen 1 Euro würde sicher niemand auf die Barrikaden steigen. Und die paar Hanseln die kündigen who cares, spätestens beim nächsten Blizzard Titel sind die wieder die zahlenden Suchtis. Man muss ja dazugehören.

So schmeissen sie halt Mounts und Pets in den Blizzard Store um das "Grundspiel" für ALLE leistbar zu halten.

Mich würde es überhaupt nicht stören wenn Blizzard Epic, Legendaries usw. in den Shop packen würde und im Gegenzug die Monatsgebühren senken würde.

Weil was juckt es mich was andere Spieler die nicht kenne, mit denen ich nie gespielt habe, mit denen ich vermutlich auch nie spielen werde auf ihrem Account haben.

Ich würde mir die Epics nicht kaufen und mich freuen, dass andere so Itemgeil sind und ich dafür weniger für die Spielzeit im Gegenzug bezahlen müsste.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was mich V I E L mehr S T Ö R T ist der T O N mancher Un-Menschen in den Chats oder auch Random Inis.
Wenn man grundlos mit Fäkal Namen beschmissen wird oder mit den Namen von Geschlechtsteilen betitelt wird.

Manche glauben ja, es würde nichts diesbezüglich unternommen. Na ja wer einen 3 Tagesbann diesbezüglich als "nichts" bezeichnet, der mag wohl recht haben dass eigentlich "nichts" passiert.
Man liest aber auch immer wieder von PERMBANS bei Wiederholungstätern! "Spam melden" ftw. und noch ein Ticket oben drauf am Besten von den Mitgliedern der gesamten Raidgilde.


----------



## Terminsel (23. März 2011)

Hehe, diese Mounts und Pets aus dem Shop sind 'ne ulkige Sache. Blizz braucht nichtmal richtig Werbung dafür zu machen. Bereits die Tasache, dass es die Dinger gibt lässt die Leute in den Itemshop strömen. Jeder, der sich mal so'n Ding gekauft hat, kann sich ja mal überlegen, ob er das gekauft hat, weil er's wirklich wollte, oder weil er glaubte, er müsse das Teil haben.


----------



## Sacrilege (23. März 2011)

Lucindrell schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon dass die Gametime seid Release nicht teurer geworden ist?
> 
> Und wenn Blizzard einen Weg gefunden hat die Monatsflatrate bei dem relativ günstigen Preis beizubehalten, solltet ihr doch echt den Leuten dankbar sein, die das subventionieren!
> 
> ...



Mir kommen jetzt gleich die Tränen und ich werde morgen früh in die Kirche gehen und eine Kerze für das ach so arme Unternehmen Activision Blizzard anzünden.

Mitarbeiter: 5000 (2011)
Umsatz: 4,447 Milliarden Dollar (2010)
Gewinn: 418 Millionen Dollar (2010)

Ohja, die brauchen DRINGEND Subventionierung :-)


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. März 2011)

Jeder hat das Recht auf eine eigene Meinung, solange sie nicht beleidigend ist.
Ich würde mir auch Pets und Mounts im Blizzshop kaufen wenn sie mir gefallen würden. Ist mein gutes Recht.
Andere Leute kaufen sich eben verchromte Edelradkappen für ihr Auto, andere Dinge für ein virtuelles Spiel.
Dass vorallem Kritik aus den eigenen Reihen (der WoW Spieler, die ja selbst für Pixel tief in die Tasche
schauen) kommt ist mir total unverständlich.


----------



## Grizzly@muhaha (23. März 2011)

Um mal meinen Senf loszuwerden…

 Das Argument von wegen: „Es werden doch keine spielbeeinflussenden Inhalte angeboten“, finde ich nicht aussagekräftig.

 Das Genre MMO ist nur so erfolgreich, weil es so ein breites Spektrum an Interessen abdeckt.

 Der eine will eine Wirtschaftssimulation. Also geht er ins ah und versucht den maximalen Gewinn zu erzielen.

 Der nächste will seinen Kopf anstrengen. Also betreibt er theoriecrafting und rechnet Schadenswerte durch.

 Dann gibt es Menschen die gerne Leitende Positionen belegen wollen und siehe da, auch das geht in WoW. Er baut sich eine Gilde auf und kann bestimmen was zu tun ist.

 Diese Liste geht immer weiter…

 Und dann kommt der Typ Mensch dem der Sammeltrieb wichtig ist.

 Und genau diesen Menschen wird das Geld richtig aus der Tasche gezogen.
Die müssen sich das dazu gehörige Trading Card Game holen, Unmengen Geld ausgeben weil dazu auch wieder glück gehört diese eine Karte zu bekommen.

 Und dann auch noch im Itemshop Geld ausgeben um seine Leidenschaft zu befriedigen.

 Da liegt für mich der Knackpunkt. Nur weil ich WoW anders spiele als andere muss ich Unsummen dafür bezahlen. Das ist es, was ich unverschämt von Blizzard finde.


----------



## Seleno (23. März 2011)

Ich werde mir den Löwen auf jeden fall holen, ich hab mir auch das Pferd geholt, genauso die Haustiere (Ragnaros etc.), einfach weil ich sie gut fand. Für mich ist WoW ein Hobby, und da kann man sich auch mal was gönnen, mach ich ja auch genau so bei meinen RL Hobbys. Wer es sich leisten kann und es haben will soll es sich halt holen, wer nicht der nicht, aber rumflamen ist arm......Vor WoW habe ich ein anderes Game gespielt F2P mit Item Shop, da habe ich teils 300 Euro+ pro Monat für ausgegeben da ist WoW noch billig


----------



## Manaori (23. März 2011)

Grizzly@muhaha schrieb:


> Um mal meinen Senf loszuwerden…
> 
> Das Argument von wegen: „Es werden doch keine spielbeeinflussenden Inhalte angeboten", finde ich nicht aussagekräftig.
> 
> ...





Naja, auch ein Sammler ist nicht verpflichtet, es zu kaufen. Ich kenn genug Mountsammler bei uns in der Gilde,die halt sammeln, was ohne dafür Geld auszugeben da ist, und genauso glücklich sind. Ich bin der Meinung - Wer kauft, soll sich nicht beschweren. Wer nicht kauft, hat eh keinen Grund, sich zu beschweren. Weil nicht kauft, weils zu teuer ist - ja mei, wer isch keine zwnazig Euro leisten kann für was, das er unbedingt haben will, der sollte auch n icht unbedingt WoW spielen, das kostet ja auch 13 Euro im Monat.


----------



## Grizzly@muhaha (23. März 2011)

@ Manaori


> Naja, auch ein Sammler ist nicht verpflichtet, es zu kaufen. Ich kenn genug Mountsammler bei uns in der Gilde,die halt sammeln, was ohne dafür Geld auszugeben da ist, und genauso glücklich sind.




Aber der echte Anreiz beim sammeln ist es ja alles zu bekommen.
Genauso wie jeder andere in seinem Interesse versucht das Maximum rauszuholen.
Ein mal im Jahr 20 Euro für ein Itemshop Mount ausgeben ist für mich persönlich auch nicht so schlimm.
Mich regt viel mehr das Trading Card Game auf.
Aber das ist ja jetzt off topic....


----------



## geVayn (23. März 2011)

Ich finde das Mount wirklich stylisch, und überlege seit einiger Zeit ob ich es kaufen sollte. Zumal ich im Moment 99 Mounts habe...


----------



## myadictivo (23. März 2011)

gott, sie sollen endlich nen richtigen itemshop einführen. epic-ueber item pro slot 25€, komplettes T set - 150 euro..dann braucht man das spiel auch nicht mehr spielen und die immergleichen instanzen bis zum erbrechen farmen. spieler happy, kasse voll..eine win:win situation.

naja ich hab mir noch nie für echtes geld irgend ein item oder spielgegenstand gekauft und werde es auch nie tun. sei es nun optischer natur oder wirklich vorteil-bringend.
aber ist ja nicht mein geld. kann ja jeder handhaben wie er´s will


----------



## Youmaycry (23. März 2011)

Man muss sich doch als erwachsener Mensch hier sehr über das Niveau mancher ...... nein vieler Leute wundern.
Statt einfach zu sagen " Warum denn nicht ? " oder " Ne , würd ich auf keinen Fall tun" , kommen zu Hauf Aussagen die auf die geistige Reife
eines Kleinkinds schliessen lassen.

Wo ist denn das Problem wenn jemanden ein virtueller Gegenstand 20 € wert ist. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Das hat nichts mit einem virtuellen Geschlechtsorgan zu tun, denn ich denke die wenigsten die sich das Mount kaufen, tun dies, damit man sie bewundert.

Ich selber habe das Ding von meinem Bruder geschenkt bekommen, da ich Mount Sammler bin. Aber ich hätte auch kein Problem damit, das nächste
Mount für 20 € zu kaufen.

Ich wette einige von den o.g. Niveaulosen, die sich so ein Mount nie kaufen würden , geben dafür die 20 € für irgendwelche illegalen Konsumgüter
aus. Was ist nun bescheuerter könnte man fragen. Jedem das seine. Man sollte die Diskussion aber sachlich und mit einem Hauch niveau halten.

Die Aussage wie zB. "Jemand der sich für 20 € einen virtuellen Gegenstand kauft steckt zu tief im Spiel" finde ich dabei auch sehr löchrig.
Kenne mehrere, die kaum bzw selten WoW spielen aber das Himmelsross haben. Andere widerrum sind dauer online und würden sich das nie holen.

Ist Schade mit anzusehen, wie sehr die Community in foren und im Spiel immer mehr verkommt, getreu dem Motto " Ich bin der King of Internet und kann die
grösste Kappe haben, denn ne Kelle kassieren kann ich ja hier nicht ".

Ich erinnere mich an Zeiten, als das noch anders war.


In diesem Sinne


----------



## Stevesteel (23. März 2011)

Die Mounts und andere Gimmicks sind halt Prestigekäufe.
So etwas gibts auch nicht erst seit WOW.


----------



## Technocrat (23. März 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und die viel gerühmte Wow-Lore ist für mich ein wirklich haarsträubendes Beispiel für eine verworrene mäßige Story.


Tikume, ich bin normalerweise nicht Deiner Meinung, aber hier hast Du recht. Die WoW-Lore ist nicht nur verworren, sondern auch schlecht geschrieben, selbst, wenn man sie im Original liest. Und die Bücher dazu, ach je, nun, man lasse es mich so sagen: ich gibt Perry-Rhodan-Romane mit mehr Niveau.


----------



## Tolan (23. März 2011)

seid Ihr alle nicht mehr ganz bei Verstand? Es geht hier um ein lausiges Spiel für Leute ab 12. Die meisten Antworten die ich gelesen habe entsprechen nicht einmal dem Mindestalter. Wie kann man sich über ein paar Pixel in einem *S P I E L* so aufregen. Kommt mal wieder runter 
Grüsse


----------



## Kwatamehn (23. März 2011)

Grizzly@muhaha schrieb:


> Und dann kommt der Typ Mensch dem der Sammeltrieb wichtig ist.
> 
> Und genau diesen Menschen wird das Geld richtig aus der Tasche gezogen.
> Die müssen sich das dazu gehörige Trading Card Game holen, Unmengen Geld ausgeben weil dazu auch wieder glück gehört diese eine Karte zu bekommen.
> ...





Ähhhm, von MUSS ist wohl keine Rede....niemand muss, es gibt mehr als genug Mounts an die man auch so kommt.

Und überlegt mal, ab wann reiten in Classic war und wieviel Gold Reiten+Mount gekostet hat - ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele damals - zumindest für den 1. Char Gold gegen Geld gekauft haben, um sich das leisten zu können.

Und 20,- ist NICHTS - schau dir mal free2play-Spiele an, zB irgendwelche Browsergames, wo man teilweise Nachteile hat, wenn man kein Geld investiert - sind oft nur 2,4,5,usw Euro, aber in Summe gibt
so mancher dafür mehr aus, als für WoW mit massig Spielinhalt überhaupt. Die Items aus dem WoW-Shop bringen nicht wirklich einen Vorteil.


Und zum Trading Card Game - dieses genau wie andere - für das geben Sammler so oder so massig Geld aus.....schau dir mal Magic,früher Star Wars,Pokemon,Yu-gi-oh(oder wie das heisst),usw an.

Da gibts zig Editionen, mit zig seltenen Karten auf die Sammler heiss sind.

Geh mal in nen ComicShop - da kannst du Kartenschutzhüllen kaufen, es gibt sogar monatliche TradingCardGames-Kataloge mit Listenpreise für seltene Karten - manch eine Rare-Karte wird für € 50,- und mehr gehandelt.

Und nach wie vor gilt:Niemand zwingt einen dazu. Blizzard verbindet halt das Kartenspiel mit WoW, es gibt quasi einen Bonus für Leute, die das Kartenspiel kaufen,sammeln und spielen, so dass die eine Chance auf Ingame-Zeugs haben.

Wer jetzt die Karten nur wegen den Mounts oder sonstwas kauft - ganz ehrlich - der ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Famenio (23. März 2011)

Also wenn man morgens aufsteht und nicht gut gelaunt ist, 
dann sollte man auf jeden Fall in diesen Thread schauen, 
und die letzten 7 Posts lesen ... 
denn soviel wie ich hier gerade gelacht hab, 
kann der Tag gar nicht mehr undschön werden   



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Und 20,- ist NICHTS -


Ich bin Azubi, hab mein eigenes Auto
und meine eigene Bude welche ich unterhalten muss, 
da würde ich 20 Euro nicht unbedingt als "nichts" bezeichnen.
Zumindest nicht, wenn es mir im RL nichts bringt, 
da ich nur von den 20 Euro was habe, wenn ich den Rechner anmache
und WoW starte und spiele ...


----------



## Stevesteel (23. März 2011)

Hey Leute, wir sind hier doch nicht bei i share gossip


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (23. März 2011)

Ich sammle auch Mounts, zumindest mit meinem Main. Trotzdem verspüre ich kein Verlangen danach, mir so'n Himmelsstreitross oder nen fliegenden Löwen zu kaufen.  Zumal mir immernoch einige Belohnungs- und Drop-Mounts fehlen, obwohl mein Main schon weit über 100 Viecher im Stall hat. Aber selbst wenn ich wirklich ALLE Mounts hätte, die _das Spiel an sich_ zu bieten hat, würde ich mir nich noch welche dazukaufen - zumal ich im Spielbetrieb eh nur 3 oder 4 Mounts regelmäßig nutze.
Dennoch sehe ich nun nichts Verwerfliches daran, wenn Blizzard Mounts oder Pets im Shop zum Kauf anbietet. 
Wie hier schon breitgetreten wurde, wird niemand gezwungen so ein Mount zu kaufen. Und wenn doch, dann sicher nich seitens Blizzard, sondern eher durch seinen eigenen Sammeltrieb/Geltungsdrang. Außerdem darf man ja nich vergessen, daß diese Mounts, im Gegensatz zu allen anderen im Spiel, Accountgebunden sind - sollte das dann so aussehen, daß jeder Char des Accounts, und sei es nur auf einem Realm, das Mount gleichzeitig nutzen kann, wären 20€ ja sogar noch n Schnäppchen.
Und was ich schon gar nich verstehe ist, wieso man Leute die sich so ein Mount zulegen flamen sollte. Jemand der sich die Collectors Edition eines Addons zulegt, zahlt dafür auch rund 20€ mehr. Und das für ein Pet, das nur dumm in der Gegend rumsteht, und etwas Tand, der das gleiche tut und dabei noch Staub ansetzt. Aber würde man jemanden, der sich die Collectors Edition kauft flamen? Man würde eher denken demjenigen liegt so viel an dem Spiel, daß er bereit ist, mehr dafür zu zahlen als andere. Aber einen großen Unterschied zwischen dem Kauf einer CE und eines Shop-Mounts kann ich leider nich sehen.


----------



## Rainaar (23. März 2011)

Morgen zusammen,

ob jemand nun für ein Haustier oder Reittier Geld ausgibt oder nicht ist mir ziemlich egal. Ich kann die Freude über einen "Haufen Pixel" nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich die angebotenen Modelle nicht kaufen würde.

Viel schlimmer finde ich das Blizzard wohl nix anderes mehr einfällt.
Mounts, ein neues zum kaufen und vier neue Drachen im Spiel mit jeweils einer anderen Farbe. Dolle Wurst.

Und das man sich hier deswegen so zanken kann finde ich langsam wirklich befremdlich. 

Ich ärgere mich veilmehr darüber der Entwickler die Möglichkeiten im Spiel immer weiter einschränkt statt diese zu erweitern, obwohl eine so geniale Plattform vorhanden ist.

Es läuft alles auf Rumstehen auf 85 mit Mount und Pet heraus. Offensichtlich ist es das was die meisten wollen: Posen mit nem Mount was eh jeder andere hat und dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob gekauft oder nicht.


----------



## K. Jansen (23. März 2011)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Mounts, ein neues zum kaufen und vier neue Drachen im Spiel mit jeweils einer anderen Farbe. Dolle Wurst.




Gut dass du dich da so auskennst.
Den Skorpion, Löwen, den roten Steindrachen, den dunklen Phönix, den fossilen Raptor, das neue Qiraji Mount, das Rare-Mob Mount, die 3 Kamele, den Spektralwolf/ das Spektralpferd, die Goblin Mounts, den Sandstein Drachen und das Vashj'ir Mount lassen wir einfach vollkommen außen vor. Die gibt's gar nicht.


----------



## Lornorr (23. März 2011)

wow ist ein hobby.

für briefmarkensammeln oder dvds gebe ich auch geld aus.

wem sein hobby am herzen liegt, der investiert hinein!

deswegen finde ich es für sammelwütige nicht verwerflich, 20 euro für ein mount oder pet auszugeben.


----------



## Potpotom (23. März 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Jemand der sich die Collectors Edition eines Addons zulegt, zahlt dafür auch rund 20€ mehr. Und das für ein Pet, das nur dumm in der Gegend rumsteht, und etwas Tand, der das gleiche tut und dabei noch Staub ansetzt. Aber würde man jemanden, der sich die Collectors Edition kauft flamen? Man würde eher denken demjenigen liegt so viel an dem Spiel, daß er bereit ist, mehr dafür zu zahlen als andere. Aber einen großen Unterschied zwischen dem Kauf einer CE und eines Shop-Mounts kann ich leider nich sehen.


So ziemlich die beste Aussage im ganzen Thread...


----------



## ZAM (23. März 2011)

*Flamerei-und-Netiquetten-Ignoranz-Schließ-Countdown*
5


----------



## Murkas (23. März 2011)

also ich find die dinger zwar ned hässlich, aber kaufen würd ich mir sie auch nich.. einfach zu viel Geld für zu wenig "Etwas".. und dieses "Etwas" kann man nicht mal anfassen etc. ... die sollten sich lieber mal um Zeugs kümmern, was im Spiel immernoch ned gemacht wurde.. seit Cata steht bei meinen Berufen in den Statistiken 525/450.. und Bosskills stehen in den Statistiken für Cata noch garnicht... aber zurück zum Thema.. ich find auch die 8 (sind es 8? 4 Winde, 4 Stein) neue Drachen absolut nicht schlecht.. und es ist auch nicht grad leicht die zu bekommen.. wobei das meißtens davon abhängig ist, wieviel Zeit man hat.. und ich bin der Meinung, es gibt eigentlich soo viele Mounts.. da muss ich nicht 20 Euro für noch eins ausgeben..


----------



## J_0_T (23. März 2011)

Generell ist gegen das Mount nicht zu sagen. Es sieht nett aus, nur 20€ sind in meinen augen doch recht viel. 

Aber ich gebe denen recht die sagen da es sich um ein hobby handelt sollte es eigendlich egal sein was man ausgibt. Ich gebe ja auch geld für dvd's aus also sollte ich auch nit darüber urteilen ^^

Ich gönne es jedem der es sich besorgt und seiner sammlung hinzufügt  Die gelden doch für den Erfolg mit den reittieren oder?


----------



## Youmaycry (23. März 2011)

Na klar gelten 
also mir gefällt es auch optisch sehr gut und ich bin mir recht sicher das ich es mir holen werde da ich ein mount junkie bin.
ob ich jetzt 20 € dafür ausgebe oder ob ich ( wie ein bekannter von mir ) alle paar wochen / monate 20 € zahle weil mir mal wieder das aktuelle volk missfällt.
 der hat da bestimmt schon 120 ausgegeben. 
mensch, dann gnom, dann draenei, dann nachtelf, dann wieder mensch, dann worgen und schliesslich wieder nachtelf.

jeder wie er mag


----------



## Davax (23. März 2011)

Ich werde es mir vermutlich nicht kaufen, aber das Himmelsross besitze ich. ( hat mir nen Freund gekauft  )
Aber es geht mir nie, egal um welche mounts, um das posen.
Ich nehme das Mount das MIR gefällt und die anderen sind mir da sowas von egal ob sie mich als poser oder was weis ich halten.

Lasst den WoW Spielern doch mounts kaufen, wenn sie wollen, das ist DEREN Geld und die können damit machen was sie wollen.
Stop flame!


----------



## Flipmoby (23. März 2011)

Weiß wer wann das neue Flatter Ding kommt?!
 Einfach "bald " zu schreiben ist fies xD


----------



## Norua (23. März 2011)

*Flamerei-und-Netiquetten-Ignoranz-Schließ-Countdown*
5

Lol Zam xD *i like*

Achja ich werde es mir kaufen genau so wie das Himmelsross nur das ich ich es mir diesmal selber kaufen kann


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. März 2011)

Ich finde Blizz ist einfach in einer beneidenswerten Lage.

Ich stell mir vor wie der Blizzchef zu seiner Sekretärin sagt:

"Hey Schnuckelhasi" (natürlich hat er ein Verhältnis mit seiner Sekretärin, das ist in solchen Positionen üblich) "der Marmorbelag auf dem Firmenparplatz müsste dringen ernuert werden. Das wird teuer. Ruf den doch mal den Praktikanten an, er soll schnell über ein altes Flugmountmodell ein paar schicke Texturen kleben und das ganze in den Itemshop stellen. Und ich will das bis morgen mittag erledigt haben."

Wie geil ist das denn? Und ich meine das nicht mal ironisch.
Wenn ich Blizz wäre würde ich dauernd sowas in den Itemshop stellen, und nicht nur Flugmounts auch normale und Fun Items und Farbveränderung für Rüstungen und all son Kram.

Spricht doch auch nichts dagegen. Hat kein spielerischen Wert, reine Zierde, also keiner wird genötigt, und wers mag zahlt. Schneller und mit weniger Aufwand kann man die Firmenkasse doch gar nicht füllen.

Ich finds cool (ganz im Ernst)
(Und ob ich nun 20 Glocken für ein Pixelpferd ausgebe oder 3 Bier am Samstag abend....scheissegal oder?).


----------



## Seleno (23. März 2011)

Flipmoby schrieb:


> Weiß wer wann das neue Flatter Ding kommt?!
> Einfach "bald " zu schreiben ist fies xD



Ich schätz mal so in 14 Tagen, so lange hat es zumindest gedauert beim Himmelsross von der Ankündigung bis es dann kam, das gleiche beim Mini-Ragnaros und Co.


----------



## Shaila (23. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde Blizz ist einfach in einer beneidenswerten Lage.
> 
> Ich stell mir vor wie der Blizzchef zu seiner Sekretärin sagt:
> 
> ...



Nein, ganz so egal ist das nicht. Für Sammler könnte man den Shop als Spielnachteil auslegen. Beim Rest muss man dir zustimmen. Es lebe die Dummheit der Masse! Warum etwas kostenlos fordern in einem Spiel mit gebühren, wenn man auch sein Geld hingeben kann? Man hats ja schließlich dicke, stimmts?

Naja, zu dem Thema wurde ja schon alles gesagt. Diese Diskussion wird ewig weitergehen und am Ende bleibt es eine Ansichtssache. Ich persönlich habe ganz einfach Vorurteile gegen Leute die sich Dinger aus dem Shop kaufen. Die Dinger mit Spenden kann ich noch mit einem zugedrückten Auge verstehen aber der Rest geht bei mir überhaupt nicht. Wer meint er müsse sein Geld dafür ausgeben, obwohl eigentlich alles im Spiel durch die Gebühren gedeckt sein sollte, der soll das gerne tun. Es ist vermutlich bequemer, als sich wie bei z.B. Real ID geschlossen dagegen zu stellen und dafür viele schöne Mounts auch kostenlos zu bekommen. Aber wie gesagt, in meinen Augen fällt das unter Dummheit.

Nicht weil es Pixel ist, nicht weil es ein "unsinniges Hobby" sein könnte, nein. Ganz einfach weil man es auch kostenlos haben könnte.


----------



## Imseos (23. März 2011)

hmm solange man noch mit seinem onyxia munt oder dem kopf von mimi angeben kann werde ich uch weiterhin so verfahen wie ich es auch mit den besitzern des himmelsrosses getan habe .... einfach vor mich hin schmulzeln das sie es nicht gebacken bekommen mal ein gutes ingame mount zu organiesieren... (baron mount /sethekmount / Weißerschreiter ) es gibt soviele die man machen könnte


----------



## Seleno (23. März 2011)

Imseos schrieb:


> hmm solange man noch mit seinem onyxia munt oder dem kopf von mimi angeben kann werde ich uch weiterhin so verfahen wie ich es auch mit den besitzern des himmelsrosses getan habe .... einfach vor mich hin schmulzeln das sie es nicht gebacken bekommen mal ein gutes ingame mount zu organiesieren... (baron mount /sethekmount / Weißerschreiter ) es gibt soviele die man machen könnte



Ja ne is klar, ich liebe dieses Schubladendenken....nur weil man sich ein Mount mit RL-Kohle käuft bekommt man sonst nix gebacken? Ich z.B. habe 112 Mounts, darunter auch Mimirons Kopf, TLPD, Phosphorsteindrache und einige die es net mehr gibt wie den Amani Kriegsbären etc. so long: wenn man keine ahnung hat...gell


----------



## Imseos (23. März 2011)

ja ich sammle auch mounts (kanns kaum erwarten das es da ein neues archievment gibt) aber etwas zu erspielen (wie mimirons kopf oder ony oder......) ist etwas anderes als 4 schachten kippen an blizz zu schicken und ein gratis epic flugmount abzufassen .... und ehrlich das himmelsross war hässlich jeder gimp hatte es und man konnte in dalaran nirgendwo hinpickeln ohne so ein Vieh zu erwischen und ja da denke ich halt in schubladen


----------



## Ungwale (23. März 2011)

Imseos schrieb:


> ... jeder gimp hatte es...



Mir wurde es z.B. geschenkt...bin ich deshalb jetzt auch ein "Gimp"? Ich verstehe nicht, dass wegen solch einer Sache hier Leute beleidigend werden!? Woran das liegen mag (sei es schlichtes Gemüt oder schlechte Erziehung) bleibt aber schlussendlich jedem selbst überlassen. Wobei der Zitierte hier ja natürlich bei Weitem nicht alleine auf weiter Flur steht. 
Es ist mir unbegreiflich, was hier manchen an den Kopf geworfen wird, weil die Besitzer dieses Mounts es nunmal schön finden, es bequem finden für jeden neuen Char gleich ein Mount zu haben oder sonstige Beweggründe haben. 
Es gibt in WoW absolut *nichts*, womit man angeben könnte (auch dieses Mount nicht!). Insofern fällt das Argument, man möchte damit rumposen auch schonmal weg...und Dropglück oder die Möglichkeit einfach mehr Zeit in ein Spiel zu investieren als "bewundernswert" und "Leistung" zu erachten kann ja wohl nicht ernst gemeint sein?!


----------



## Terminsel (23. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> (Und ob ich nun 20 Glocken für ein Pixelpferd ausgebe oder 3 Bier am Samstag abend....scheissegal oder?).



Bier > Pixelpony


----------



## Rainaar (24. März 2011)

K. schrieb:


> Gut dass du dich da so auskennst.
> Den Skorpion, Löwen, den roten Steindrachen, den dunklen Phönix, den fossilen Raptor, das neue Qiraji Mount, das Rare-Mob Mount, die 3 Kamele, den Spektralwolf/ das Spektralpferd, die Goblin Mounts, den Sandstein Drachen und das Vashj'ir Mount lassen wir einfach vollkommen außen vor. Die gibt's gar nicht.



Und die von Dir aufgezählten Dinge sind was? Richtööög! Mounts!


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. März 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Bier > Pixelpony



seh ich auch so, aber wenn z.B. meine Freundin das anders sehen sollte (was zu befürchten ist) werde ich ich sicher weich werden. 

Mann Leute, wenn sich jemand fürn Haufen Kohle ne Pokemon Sammelkarte kauft oder ne Eintrittskarte für nen Tanzabend mit schweren Männern (auch Wrestling genannt) ist das auch eher sinnberfreit. Aber was man mit der eigenen Kohle so alles treibt ist doch jedem überlassen (im Rahmen der Gesetze)


Und an den Herrn der glaubt, dass jeder der sich sowas nicht leisten kann was falsch macht in seinem RL.
Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall. Ganz sicher!


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. März 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mann Leute, wenn sich jemand fürn Haufen Kohle ne Pokemon Sammelkarte kauft oder ne Eintrittskarte für nen Tanzabend mit schweren Männern (auch Wrestling genannt) ist das auch eher sinnberfreit. Aber was man mit der eigenen Kohle so alles treibt ist doch jedem überlassen (im Rahmen der Gesetze)





Och da gibts noch mehr Beispiele:

Eine Kinokarte für nen schlechten Film, inkl. Popcorn+Softdrink - Haufen Kohle für im schlimmsten Fall 1 1/2 Std schlechter Unterhaltung
40,50 Euronen für ein PC Game, das man entweder schnell durch hat, oder einem doch nicht gefällt und man es nach 2 Std deinstalliert

Und ein wohl guter Vergleich: nen Haufen Kohle für ein Marken T-Shirt, wo man auch eines bei H&M kaufen könnte, das nur ein Zehntel kostet.


Eigentlich völlig unnötig, aber wem es gefällt, oder wer damit angeben möchte, oder wer sowas sammelt.....


----------



## Daywalker1987 (24. März 2011)

Wieso werden Spieler, welche sich das Mount kaufen fast diskriminiert? jeder der wow spielt bezahlt 30 eier fürs abo und dort macht man doch auch net son theater^^


----------



## Stevesteel (24. März 2011)

Also ich habe nun genug drüber nachgedacht und werde mir alle Mounts, Pets u.a. Gimmicks, die ich noch nicht käuflich erworben habe, in einem Rutsch mir selbst zum Geburtstag schenken 
Verwandte werden, sollte ich sie dazu befragen eh nur ungläubig den Kopf schütteln^^
Da ich gutes Geld durch gute Arbeit verdiene, brauche ich auch deshalb auf nichts zu verzichten.
Ach, das Leben kann so schön sein.


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Flamerei-und-Netiquetten-Ignoranz-Schließ-Countdown*
4[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]3[/font]


----------



## plattenpapst (24. März 2011)

omg.. was regt ihr euch so auf. das ding is hässlich fertig. wer noch mehr geld fürs spiel ausgeben will soll das tun, wer lieber sparen mag soll das tun. is doch wayne wenn einer auf nem blauen pferd mit flügeln und sternchen darin (das allein wäre schon ein grund es nich zu kaufen ) rumgimpt - er ist hoffentlich glücklich damit
ich geb nach lust und laune gern mal mehr geld aus, aber dann um mir gold zu kaufen. ich arbeite jeden tag hart und will dann nicht im spiel auch noch arbeiten/farmen müssen. da will ich einloggen, 2 stunden fun haben und wieder off gehen. so hat mich zB die phiole der sande 40 kröten gekostet für das erworbene gold. mein account ist geschmückt mit schnäppchenchars von ebay,... und jetzt? interessiert kein und wer sich hierrüber oder das flattermount bruskiert hat wirklich probleme im RL, aber sicherlich keine finanziellen


----------



## Technocrat (24. März 2011)

plattenpapst schrieb:


> omg.. was regt ihr euch so auf. das ding is hässlich fertig.


Das Pferd ja, der Löwe nicht - der ist völlig niedlich.  Und deswegen gekauft!


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2011)

Da einige es leider nicht hinbekommen Ihre Ausdrucksweise zu mäßigen und Anfeindungen zu unterlassen, sowie es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen den Report-Button zu nutzen, statt unerwünschte und absolut nicht tolerierte Selbstjustiz zu üben, ist der Thread zu.

*edit* Btw. die entsprechenden User bekommen alle erhöhte Verwarnstufen als Randnotiz zu schnelleren Maßnahmen bei weiteren Verhaltens-Ausfällen dieser Art.

P.s: Wenn sich die Gemüter soweit beruhigt haben, mache ich den Thread auch wieder auf.


----------

